# Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #2



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just came back from Europe and have no intention of going to the main continent again. Want to go to G. B. though.
> 
> But other than that, they all seemed too robotic, too identically dressed, too high of taxes, too socialist for me. I did not get any sense of individualism. Maybe I needed to be in the country side more and not the cities. But if others enjoy it, go for it and enjoy.


lovethelake
Oh really.
You have no clue what you are speaking of. Who fed you this
stuff? 
And how to the Americans dress? 
Jeans, T-Shirts and Sneakers and now even to the Symphony.
Now that is a variety, isn't it.
Now that is class. 
Socialist? Wonder where you roamed. 
Your bigotry is showing.
We are going for it as much as all of our Friends and we can
indulge in it. Many even have a 2nd Home there. 
Would love to be able to split our time between here and there.
Such a difference. 
Haste is ours, leisure is theirs. Europeans know how to live Life to its fullest. How much we would love to get the weeks of vacation they get, the Health Care they have incl. Old Age Care in places we would call 4 star hotels here. Eat your Heart out.

Obviously you have never been to Koenigs Allee or Kurfuerstendam or Marien Platz. Fashion to the utmost.
As you described part of your style of dressing, you would certainly not fit in. And with your poor attitude I can see how People would
not be accepting of your ways (if you ever even have even been there - it sure does not sound like it).

There is one place however where you and your Queens Court in your Pradas would do well and that is in certain areas of Amsterdam. "parada" your Pradas there and you will do well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Cherf..your garden looks so beautiful...do you ever open it to others...either to raise money for Charity, or just to make someone else's day happier? Just a thought.


JanetKyneton, Well, I didn't know that I answered to you so I'll try now. Where would you like me to start?

Shall I tell you about how many years my family and I have supported our country in military service, or about the years I taught Japanese the English language and culture or about the Irish Exchange students that lived in my home in the US for years while studying to become doctors (they did), or the charitable organizations I support, work for or start, or the donations I make each year to Churches, or the people my family personally seek our and support each year, or how we try to help our neighbors, or the work I currently doing now to help my client start a new charitable organization, or how much support and volunteer work my husband and I do for universities and in hospitals, the homes built for military needs and veterans, the Salvation Army, care giving, and yes, how much we paid for our home and landscape so that others besides us could enjoy it? Then I could tell you about the businesses I've started and the people I've taught, employed and mentored and showed them how to take responsibility and take care of themselves. Have you done anything like that?

Please provide me your e-mail address so that I can accept your credit card and process your charitable donation! Don't worry - I'll pay the credit card machine fee to accept your donation as I do for all donors.

BTW: the garden is a 'part' of only my front yard, perhaps, you'll come visit and take a tour and pay me for same so I can donate *your donation, if any, * to someone of *my* choice. I'm just getting warmed up .....

Too bad you have no other intelligent thought ..... perhaps you'd let Ingried teach you; be forewarned, her English is atrocious.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

snap, snort and ROFL


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Settle down. Someone get a hose. This one needs to cool off.


Cherf said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf..your garden looks so beautiful...do you ever open it to others...either to raise money for Charity, or just to make someone else's day happier? Just a thought.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> snap, snort and ROFL


Hi Queen - can you tell I'm angry with the insulting and delusional few who don't have a clue? :-o

May I care for your horses as penance (even though I'm not a Roman Catholic)? I give to Caesar what is Caesar's!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > freedom fighters with pearls and denim
> ...


Sounds great! Looks good, too!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > snap, snort and ROFL
> ...


That's the problem with the few trouble makers. That's all they do.
They are really the clueless around
It scares the Hell out of me that a leftist would teach anyone on the AMERICAN constitution, especially when she claims more than one citizenship, and was not born in this country
Have a great weekend Queen and friends my is overly busy. Even though I was read EVERY post on KP in my down time I have an extremely full life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf..your garden looks so beautiful...do you ever open it to others...either to raise money for Charity, or just to make someone else's day happier? Just a thought.
> ...


Cherf
Your begging is telling and so are your poor manners.
If you only had my language skills. Look back and re-read what you said in the past about them or do you now refuse to claim your postings.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Especially in Germany and Switzerland the women were dressed so beautifully, also in Singapore city.

I love Europe,tho' I soon learnt you pay extra to sit and sip your latte's! The amazing architecture,which dates back SO FAR and the delightful little cafes..love it! But, I do favour the UK and west coast of Ireland..I soak in the history I think.

This area I live in is reknown for it's rich gold deposits and GoldRush in the 1830's. It is as beautiful as anywhere, because it is home.

I loved your Smoky Mountains, but the dying back of the magnificent pines is a disaster.I was amazed at the water hydro system with the miles of old timber boxed-in channels clinging onto the sides of the mountains.

And I find that folk everywhere respond to a smile and genuine interest in their .surroundings and lifestyle


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Nonnie
Proud to say that I even taught a few things about the Constitution here.
Like: Freedom of Religion and Freedom from Religion as well as: right to privacy.
Such simple things some of you who claim to have been born here, did not even know.
Out to lunch, I guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


The Constitution, Bill of Rights does not say Freedom from Religion.What it means is you have ever right to believe in what you believe as your religion. Say you are an agnostic which is a belief the government can not come and tell you no you can not beleive that way. Freedom OF religion. Not from but Of.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > snap, snort and ROFL
> ...


Cherf
This really could be a great opening for a response but I shall behave myself. Just this time, may I add.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


bonbf3
The President got us in good graces around the Globe once again. It has been some of you however who have again and again shown no respect for the highest Office of this land.
Shameful behavior you reveal to the rest of the World.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


As I was saying Freedom ""OF"" religion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Ingried, I am impressed with your dedication to a new homeland...despite a few nasty personal comments on KP.
> I lived through many years of uneducated namecalling in my primary school years, but maybe due to that, I now feel I am able to see life in a 'balanced' way.
> We are all different, but our differences make a tastier fruitsalad in the end.
> Keep up your good work. I send you my best wishes, Janet,Australia.


Excuse me! You must go back several pages and read all the horrible things Ingried has said about several of us on this thread before you praise her.

I don't respond to her anymore as yes, someone else has written the article about how much she has helped aliens get their citizenship here in America. I seriously doubt if an alien would be allowed to "teach" others about citizenship in America when she has not done the same for herself.

Ingried called me a bigot because I have decided to vote Republican -- so that is what her anger towards all of the Republicans is all about. Other threads don't want her either so they too ignore her. I doubt if she does any "real" crafts but is on this thread to harrass others. Read her words and you will know where we are coming from.

She calls us "stupid and ignorant" in most of her "one line" quotes so before you praise her -- read! We have defended ourselves, but she is so angry with her words of hate but we have decided not to reapond to her.

If she cannot change anyone's mind about voting for the Democratic ticket, then her fangs comes out and she attacks with her vile words.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, I am impressed with your dedication to a new homeland...despite a few nasty personal comments on KP.
> ...


Janeway
Shed your doubts and learn all about it. I am more than qualified to teach as I have done. Eat your Heart out that this foreign born individual has pride in teaching others about this wonderful Country. One of my Homes.
I have no problem with Republicans in general, it is the attitude of the right Right Republicans, I am having a problem with.
I was a Republican until the Nutcakes started to infiltrate and destroy the real Republican Party.
I am very much for at least a two Party System. Prefer even three strong Parties.

What is your love for the word "vile"? I have never in my whole Life used it. 
Check it out, stupid and ignorant are not terms your word describes.

As to threads, the choice has been and is mine. It just is that I have a Life beyond this. A very rewarding one at that.

Are you for real? You are not responding to me? Since when?
You just cannot refrain from being nasty and I have learned
to toot into your horn. Having fun doing so.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Goodness Cherf, I was only complimenting you on your beautiful garden and trying to diffuse the the arguments.
Your garden does look beautiful..ours is a huge farm garden and we open it each September for Strokidz..a group formed of parents who have children affected by strokes.We specialize with +300 varieties of Daffodils.

And 'yes', I have done many of the things you ask and have received State and Japanese recognition for my charitable work over many years..(only because you asked.)

Google my name if you doubt..

As for the nasty comment about sending you my Credit Card info..was that really necessary? Do you speak so badly to everyone Cherf? I know I don't.

I am interested in so many things and that is why I have been interacting on this site. I first 'spoke up' trying to stop the group tearing down anyone with a different opinion.
If you are as charitable as you profess,it does not show on this site. We are all different, as you well know, and are entitled to voice our opinions and dreams without being ridiculed.

As for the snipe about atrocious English, I have noticed quite a few other mistakes in the past..with no nasty comments made by you..so why now?

We have the same concerns with our Government as you seem to, there has always been dissent, that is why there are 2 distinct Parties I guess.Promises made and not honoured..what is new?

I have never 'met' anyone as concerned as you are about the outcome of the November elections. Will it make such a difference to you either way really? As business operators we can hire the professional services of a clever Accountant
Lots of people would LOVE to have that problem!

Bye the way, what did you mean by were you answerable to me Cherf? Aren't we all on an open forum and EQUAL? Can't we ask questions and just chat? Must it be sarcasm all the time? Bye the way, I reckon ID is a great idea to protect us from others who may not be as genuine as us.

I send you my best wishes,and compliment you on all your charitable work. Keep giving with our heart. Janet


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

May I suggest stopping all of these long quote replies unless absolutely necessary?

Some people are not worth the finger exercise


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
I'm not sure which President you mean, but we can look to the Middle East this very day and see the respect they have for us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Meet me. There are more of us out there than people realize. 

and yes TOOT TOOT to all of you

Off to polish the Pradas

shhhhhhhh Banana Heads, meet me at the Royal game room, we are going to play pin the tail on the donkey. First one there gets to pick the jackass/mule


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Please know I can not understand why people feel the need to correct everones Enlish

Here is the reason I had a grand Mall seizure,Ihave Epilepsy.

I can no longer spell words correctly, not because I do not want to but because of lost of memory in certain areas.

If I don't have a dictionary (I had to look at dictionary) I will spell it wrong.

It seems that some do not know or think why this may be so. 

It's no fun for me, when someone feels the need to correct others. Think before you judge.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarny.

Two pairs of Royal socks for you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi JanetKyneton

As I have not read all the post on here, sorry about confusing I may cause.

Will have to read what has been posted, but am glad you like KP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yarny.
> 
> Two pairs of Royal socks for you


Yea finial I can wash and wear....  :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to know why when I post about the bill of rights, I receive no answer to what I post??

It seems to me that one is afraid to reply. 

As I have also study the bill of rights,per our Constitution, am told I should study it all the more.
But no response when I do post an answer in fact all disappear???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I responded to JanetKyneton not Ingried. I also taught high school for over 25 years and have volunteered to teach students learn to read for all of those years. I worked days and attend a university at night to earn both a BS in Accounting with a minor in Economics and a Masters in Education. 

I paid for all my own education as my parents left a reservaion (we are American born Indians) when I was young to work on the Interstate Highway system in the US. There were six (6) children and three of us worked and paid for our own college educations. The government kept up with my parents where-abouts until they both died.

My husband and I have worked hard paid a lot of taxes, reared and paid to college educate our two daughters and now have four (4) grandchildren.

I have traveled to Hong Kong, Beijing, Singapore, Mylasia, both the North and South Pole, and last but not least all of the USA states.

Today, my husband and I are both retired, (I was forced to retire early because of a heart condition) and everything we own is PAID for including our farm where we moved from after my health failed. Our two girls live fairly close as we are in a large city but we live on the outskirts.

FYI: The American Indians did not sign a peace treaty in Florida until 1976. Most people do not know anything about the American Indians nor do they care to learn. Some of you who want to become more educated why not try to learn about the American Indians in the USA today and about how poorly they are still being treated on the reservations.

If all illegal aliens were taken to live on the reservations, given a stipend of around $150.00 each month, a few food stamps, and a shack to live in would immediately leave the US.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry theyarnlady, but I do not know the Constitution of USA or I would try to help (guide?) you. In fact I must confess I don't even know our Aussie one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Sorry theyarnlady, but I do not know the Constitution of USA or I would try to help (guide?) you. In fact I must confess I don't even know our Aussie one.


I am sorry I do know the constitution and with in the bill of rights. It is just when I do post it a certain lady who told me I should check it out and learn of it. Well she does not responsed to me. As I am sure she knows that I am right she does not have the were with all to confront me on it any more.

She keeps saying that the Bill of rights which says freedom of religion is from religion which it does not say or mean. 
It means no matter what you beleive that goverment has no right to come in and tell you what you can beleive. That is in simple terms. We are free to worship what ever we chose.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> May I suggest stopping all of these long quote replies unless absolutely necessary?
> 
> Some people are not worth the finger exercise


lovethelake
Do as you like, freedom of choice and what we do is our business.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> May I suggest stopping all of these long quote replies unless absolutely necessary?
> 
> Some people are not worth the finger exercise


Yes, please hurry with the private site as I too am tired of all the hatefulness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You know what else bothers me about illegal illegals. Thata so many people in other countrys apply to come over to this country legal and have to wait before they can enter this country. Then they have to wait and study in order to become citizens, but if you enter illegal you haave all the benifits with out having to do this.

I also beleive that if our President is going to allow the illegal aliens into this country and be given ever right. 
Then I for one think we should allow all people of all nations into the country too with out having to wait. Fair is fair.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry theyarnlady, but I do not know the Constitution of USA or I would try to help (guide?) you. In fact I must confess I don't even know our Aussie one.
> ...


theyarnlady
Since you seem so eager to be right, check it out, the Bill of Rights grants all People Freedom of Religion and and Freedom from Religion.
Not to your liking but it is what it is.
Perhaps you have been taught poorly.

Who has ever tried to deprive you of your freedom to worship?
Such freedom is granted everyone regardless of their Faith.
Perhaps that is what you do not like.

You keep saying I do not respond, it has become so obvious that I am beating a dead Horse and quit responding when an issue has been cremated already.

Check with Cherf (one of them) and have them enlighten you.
Dying to see that explanation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3
The President got us in good graces around the Globe once again. It has been some of you however who have again and again shown no respect for the highest Office of this land.
Shameful behavior you reveal to the rest of the World.[/quote]
(quote from Ingreid)

Ingried,
I'm not sure which President you mean, but we can look to the Middle East this very day and see the respect they have for us.[/quote] (quote from bonbf3)

Ingreid, are you kidding me? Does having our embassies burned and defaced, our flag set on fire and an "effigy" (sp) of Obama being set of fire show that he "got us in good graces around the globe once again"?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
Sadly, we have only to look at the Middle East this very day to see how much Obama and the U.S. are respected.
bonbf3


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


To Ingried,
I have more respect for the office than either Clinton, who degraded it by his activities, or Obama, or diminishes it by his INactivity. 
bonbf3


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know what else bothers me about illegal illegals. Thata so many people in other countrys apply to come over to this country legal and have to wait before they can enter this country. Then they have to wait and study in order to become citizens, but if you enter illegal you haave all the benifits with out having to do this.
> 
> I also beleive that if our President is going to allow the illegal aliens into this country and be given ever right.
> Then I for one think we should allow all people of all nations into the country too with out having to wait. Fair is fair.


theyarnlady
Illegal illegals? Who on Earth are those? Yikes.

Cherf, start teaching your Friends, this one is for the books
and should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> bonbf3
> The President got us in good graces around the Globe once again. It has been some of you however who have again and again shown no respect for the highest Office of this land.
> Shameful behavior you reveal to the rest of the World.


(quote from Ingreid)

Ingried,
I'm not sure which President you mean, but we can look to the Middle East this very day and see the respect they have for us.[/quote] (quote from bonbf3)

Ingreid, are you kidding me? Does having our embassies burned and defaced, our flag set on fire and an "effigy" (sp) of Obama being set of fire show that he "got us in good graces around the globe once again"?[/quote]

Soloweygirl
I am factual. 
Did Charles Manson make all of us Murderers or the Pedophile Priests all other Priests predators?
Gimme a break.
I know this one take a little thinking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3
> ...


 (quote from bonbf3)

Ingreid, are you kidding me? Does having our embassies burned and defaced, our flag set on fire and an "effigy" (sp) of Obama being set of fire show that he "got us in good graces around the globe once again"?[/quote]

Soloweygirl
I am factual. 
Did Charles Manson make all of us Murderers or the Pedophile Priests all other Priests predators?
Gimme a break.
I know this one take a little thinking.[/quote]

Ingried,
Nobody said he was a murderer. We said he has not been successful in gaining respect for himself or the U.S. around the world. And no wonder. He refused to even speak to any foreign leaders this week. He also told Syria they shouldn't move their chemical weapons, and ten minutes ago it was reported that they are moving them.
bonbf3


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Soloweygirl
I am factual. 
Did Charles Manson make all of us Murderers or the Pedophile Priests all other Priests predators?
Gimme a break.
I know this one take a little thinking.[/quote]

Ingried,
Nobody said he was a murderer. We said he has not been successful in gaining respect for himself or the U.S. around the world. And no wonder. He refused to even speak to any foreign leaders this week. He also told Syria they shouldn't move their chemical weapons, and ten minutes ago it was reported that they are moving them.
bonbf3[/quote]

Soloweygirl
Did I not address you? I did not speak to "we", I spoke to one of you and that was Soloweygirl.
I responded to your remark about People in the middle east
burning, defacing etc. etc.
It is not the Government of those Countries being responsible for it just some hoodlums.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

The republicians are at it again. They have rejected application for registration of college students why: answer the students did not include their dorm room mumber. So far the attempt is not working their attempt is being thrown out and the students are allowed to vote. So what to do now. I know we will have only 2 voting booths in areas that seem to be predominatly democract Some studens have been waiting in line to vote for 10 to 12 hours. and many say I will not give up I will wait I want to vote and will not be stopped.This election is so crooked it makes me sick and I am sure the founding fathers are spinning in their graves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > JanetKyneton said:
> ...


You are so so wrong the Bill of Rights

First Amendment

Congress shall make no law respecting the establishment OF (Of do you not get it) religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof, or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press or the right of people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Now Show me where in the constitution it says freedom from religion.

What this right says the government can not tell anyone what they can and can not beleive. It does not and you have said you study it. It does not say any where free from religion. That being said, if those words where written in the bill of rights, all religion could be banish from this country.

I posted this before as you have said I should study the constitution, and as I have even before you criticized me . You can not now start another arguement about what I have said is wrong. 
You seem to think you can add or subtract what you want it to say. Wrong lady, You are not a student of the consititution, or the Bill of rights. You can say I am wrong and stupid tell you are blue in the face.But as you have told me show me the facts. You show me where in the Bill of rights it says freedom from religion. Stop changing the subject and stop using your tactics of posting insulting words to someone when you know you are wrong, and can not back up your post with words of truth.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> The republicians are at it again. They have rejected application for registration of college students why: answer the students did not include their dorm room mumber. So far the attempt is not working their attempt is being thrown out and the students are allowed to vote. So what to do now. I know we will have only 2 voting booths in areas that seem to be predominatly democract Some studens have been waiting in line to vote for 10 to 12 hours. and many say I will not give up I will wait I want to vote and will not be stopped.This election is so crooked it makes me sick and I am sure the founding fathers are spinning in their graves.


Obviously they did not fill out the form completely or correctly. Would a potential employer find that okay? If they are in college, one would think they could read and follow directions. No wonder they don't have jobs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > JanetKyneton said:
> ...


Ingried you have never responsed to my post as have posted it twice before. You with your own post told me to learn about the constitution. Well I have study the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. As you insulted my intelligence to. We shall see who is right and who is wrong. You should be able to see even if you do not admit it who is. 
The rest of you ladies who do not know the Constitution and Of the first Amendment, I ask you to read it, and study it. It is our rights that some seem to think they can add or subtract from at their will.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarny

Do I need to take your socks away?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
Nobody said he was a murderer. We said he has not been successful in gaining respect for himself or the U.S. around the world. And no wonder. He refused to even speak to any foreign leaders this week. He also told Syria they shouldn't move their chemical weapons, and ten minutes ago it was reported that they are moving them.
bonbf3[/quote]

Soloweygirl
Did I not address you? I did not speak to "we", I spoke to one of you and that was Soloweygirl.
I responded to your remark about People in the middle east
burning, defacing etc. etc.
It is not the Government of those Countries being responsible for it just some hoodlums.[/quote]

Ingried,
Since it's an open forum, and Soloweygirl was busy knitting, I answered the question.
bonbf


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yarny
> 
> Do I need to take your socks away?


Yes you may have to, but when someone insults msy intelligences I will fight back. As that lady seems to think she has all the answers and does not even know the question.

I like Jane will fight back.
So I do give my socks back and will tell you I am sorry for hurting you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Not hurting me darlin' just worried about you. As you know, as your Queen, I care for all my subjects.

But I also believe in choice. So you can choose what you want to do. I will not do a mandate (like HSS), just take care kiddo

Your Queen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I so agree with that one lady. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not hurting me darlin' just worried about you. As you know, as your Queen, I care for all my subjects.
> 
> But I also believe in choice. So you can choose what you want to do. I will not do a mandate (like HSS), just take care kiddo
> 
> Your Queen


Your the best, I am glad I got to share this with people like you and the rest of the publicans who have at least sense enough to think before they post.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn lady you are fantastic. Don't let the thing get to you that's her mo


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Goodness Cherf, I was only complimenting you on your beautiful garden....
> 
> As for the nasty comment about sending you my Credit Card info..was that really necessary? Do you speak so badly to everyone Cherf? I know I don't.
> 
> ...


Janet, First you should know that Ingried is not an American Citizen. You should know also she does not represent the best and brightest, only herself. She does not understand the Constitution of the United States, the Bill of Rights, has not served America, and does not have a good command of written English and logical thought put into words.

I have not commented on anyone else for her English in this forum as you pointed out because who am I to judge. The reason, I, and many others critique Ingried is because she tells everyone and anyone who is an American by birth or naturalized how to speak, act, write, think and believe. She does not understand the laws and tenets of my Christian Faith either.

No American will put up with such behavior nor should we.

You did not mention my garden solely for its beauty, your intent was to tell me to be charitable (it is obvious in your words). So, me asking you for your credit card forces you to put your money where your mouth is. (That's an American expression.) I'm serious, I can process your donation.

As an American, I do not take kindly to those who are not (you and Ingried) telling us how 'good' Christians and Americans should act. The laws of my God and my Country tell me that; no other.

If you read any posts in any thread by Ingried you would realize that she has never had one good thing to say about anyone who does not 100% agree with her including the Progressives and/or Democrats who she agrees with most of the time. In fact, even the Progressives who have a private, invitation only forum, will not allow Ingried to post within their group. That is how hateful Ingried's words are to everyone.

I'm sorry I do not live up to your standards for being charitable, but you are entitled to your opinion.

As to me being concerned about the upcoming Presidential election; and you thinking it doesn't matter to my life so much either way? Well, if you were an American or understood America and all she stands for, you wouldn't have asked such a question.

This up-coming election is _ the _ most important election to date for this country and maybe forever. It has nothing to do with paying more in taxes (your assumption I guess) and everything to do with what America represents. President Obama is focused on the complete change of America, her freedoms, Constitution and survival.

In case you don't know, Obama's policies, will also effect you in Australia - so one would think you, too, would learn or attempt to learn all you can as to what the election means to you and your Country as well.

If you'd like to learn and know more about America, I suggest you do so from Americans and not some hateful blogger who likes to imply or speak as if she is an American.

Last point: you should hire me to do your books, since I'm a clever, intelligent, and honest American accountant.

Good Day!

P.S. I think the ladies in Hong Kong are more nicely dressed than those I saw in Singapore. (just my opinion, of course) My husband loves the metal he was given from an Australian solider.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

The yarnlady! I, for one, love you and your support of America and the rights of all Americans! You rock! 

I'm mucking for you tonight so you'll get a good night's rest for the next battle you'll fight for what is fair and honest.

Hail to Yarnie!!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

The first Amendment reads:

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
I know by Heart how the Bill of Rights reads. Can recite it in my dreams.
I know, popular language is hard for People to grasp and legal language almost impossible..
Have been through studies of the Constitution with A LOT of Citizenship Applicants and the Bill of Rights guaranties Freedom of Religion and Freedom from Religion.
For years that has been the right answer when they were interviewed for the Citizenship Test. So you are right and the USCIS is wrong? I don't think so.
All People in this Country and not just Citizens have the right to practice Religion or not practice it or even reject it altogether.
I know that the very Right of the Republican Party would love to change that but I assure you that will NEVER happen.
END OF STORY.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness Cherf, I was only complimenting you on your beautiful garden....
> ...


Cherf
With every posting you look dumber than before.
What in the Hell do you know about me personally?
And by the way, I shall never reveal my Citizenship(s) to the
clowns here. I just love for them to look so idiotic on a regular basis.

To some who are looking in for the first time, I am foreign born,
live in the USA, married to an American, worked all of my Life,
paid all of my Taxes always on time and at times even before due and have yet to even get a speeding or parking ticket.
Boy I am so law abiding it is boring.

Cherf who has posted under different names here for some time hates Immigrants, thinks that I MUST tell her the status
if my Citizenship, accused me again and again of being an Illegal
and having voted illegally.
Now who is nuts here?

Keep it up Cherf and you will be cleaning the Big House and I rent out yours.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


.... gives the right not to practice is = FROM. What don't you understand?
Damn that is so simple, how can it be so difficult for anyone to understand? Holy Jehosifer. What are these Folks ingesting?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > The republicians are at it again. They have rejected application for registration of college students why: answer the students did not include their dorm room mumber. So far the attempt is not working their attempt is being thrown out and the students are allowed to vote. So what to do now. I know we will have only 2 voting booths in areas that seem to be predominatly democract Some studens have been waiting in line to vote for 10 to 12 hours. and many say I will not give up I will wait I want to vote and will not be stopped.This election is so crooked it makes me sick and I am sure the founding fathers are spinning in their graves.
> ...


lovethelake
Oh they filled it in correctly. 
Next will be that the print is not to their liking.
Then the ink used is not acceptable.
Then the paper has no Watermark.
Then the paper has an odor they don't like.
Folks, get the message?
The Republicans in the USA (for the foreigners looking in) have gone totally off their Rockers. Soon over the cliffs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


As I have said show me not your version but the Bill of rights version. It seems you do not have to check your facts do you. Don't insult me,with what you think you know and what you do not read. It says Freedom OF Of do you not get it or are you that won't go down to your level. That is an add on in someone elses words, not in the Bill of Rights so Not going to ingesting any words that you put forth. Go stew in it yourself.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
I recommend that you quit posting in this regard. Your writings indicate that you might have difficulties understanding the Constitution as written. You may turn to a legal Interpreter.
I shall no further elaborate on this for your sake.
It is actually a kind gesture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > onegrannygoose said:
> ...


As have you. Why are you not on the other site?? I for one can guess. You quote what you don't know, and think it makes you smart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Thank you for again proving who knows what they are talking about and one who does not.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma
The problem is yours not mine. Be glad you don't have to take a Citizenship Test. You can fail on only 4 questions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

She who should not be mentioned.......think Harry Potter

theyarnlady
I recommend that you quit posting in this regard. Your writings indicate that you might have difficulties understanding the Constitution as written. You may turn to a legal Interpreter.
I shall no further elaborate on this for your sake.
It is actually a kind gesture.


There is nothing kind about her. I only hope that she takes her own advice. I fear for her mental stability. Only one so angry and bitter could be so cruel to such a nice lady. Who by the way, shared that her epilepsy has caused some dysgraphia. And it is said that Republicans are cruel and hateful by the left. Well I will say, I am RIGHT, proud to be Yarny's friend, and all the other kind women here.

Pray for she who should not be mentioned and will hopefully find another thread where her cruelty will be appreciated, or even applauded.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joesomma
Why are you so determined to keep failing grades?
Must have some strange carillon ringing in your head to cause some problems.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I for one have never seem one ounce of kindness from you for anyone but yourself.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma
Why are you so determined to get failing grades?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady

I just read for the first time that you suffer from some disability.

For all to see 
I apologize 

and I now understand a lot of things.
I wondered often what problem may exist.
Detected some irregularities.
Something just did not make much sense. Now I know.

Again I apologize and I wish you well.
My best to you.
Ingried


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> The republicians are at it again. They have rejected application for registration of college students why: answer the students did not include their dorm room mumber. So far the attempt is not working their attempt is being thrown out and the students are allowed to vote. So what to do now. I know we will have only 2 voting booths in areas that seem to be predominatly democract Some studens have been waiting in line to vote for 10 to 12 hours. and many say I will not give up I will wait I want to vote and will not be stopped.This election is so crooked it makes me sick and I am sure the founding fathers are spinning in their graves.


What are you talking about? My college age grandson just registered to vote last week and he had no problem. He went to the Post Office and filled out the form. Why is it the repubs have to do with it? If the college age kids want to vote why did they wait until 5weeks before election. Maybe the dems are forcing them to vote . I think you are right about our founding fathers. To know we have a president that ignores the constitution they would rise up not spin in their graves! Disgrace!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to know why when I post about the bill of rights, I receive no answer to what I post??
> 
> It seems to me that one is afraid to reply.
> 
> ...


they're running away


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I responded to JanetKyneton not Ingried. I also taught high school for over 25 years and have volunteered to teach students learn to read for all of those years. I worked days and attend a university at night to earn both a BS in Accounting with a minor in Economics and a Masters in Education.
> 
> I paid for all my own education as my parents left a reservaion (we are American born Indians) when I was young to work on the Interstate Highway system in the US. There were six (6) children and three of us worked and paid for our own college educations. The government kept up with my parents where-abouts until they both died.
> 
> ...


You are so right, Janeway. We do not teach about American Indians in school. What a mistake. Do you have any books to recommend? We also don't teach enough about Mexico and Canada, although we do a little in GA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> The yarnlady! I, for one, love you and your support of America and the rights of all Americans! You rock!
> 
> I'm mucking for you tonight so you'll get a good night's rest for the next battle you'll fight for what is fair and honest.
> 
> Hail to Yarnie!!!!


Ditto from me! We have some fine people on here, and I'm glad to be a part of it.
bonbf3


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> I just read for the first time that you suffer from some disability.
> 
> ...


Ingried I do not suffer from anything but short term memorty lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingreid as to your pm to me.

I am not under-medicated, over-medicated , am on medicine and lady I do not drink. I have made a copy of your pm.

You have no understanding of my condition

And as to your sentence
To be honest however it does not give you the freedom to chime in when others behave badly. IN reguards to what??? my question to you.

I shall no longer respond to you no matter how ill you shall speak of me. 
When have you ever spoken to me with any kindness but to insult me. 

I shall; no longer respond to you no matter how ill you shall speak of me. I let others be the judge.
Then let it be lady.

I wish you well
I don't think you wish me well Ingried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway, I want to tell you of what happen in my family. When told this by my mom, I wanted to cry.

My greatgrandmother died at a young age. My greatgandfather married an women of Indian desent.
When mom was little and they would go to church with greatgrandfather (her grandfather). His wife was not allowed to come into the church.Why I could not beleive because she was an Indian.

I have study some of the Indian history. Your people where deprived of your langague. You were listed on census as Indian not as native born, your names were erase and you were given Englishs names, You were not allowed to practice your own religion. The children of Indian familys where sent away to schools to be taught to be other then Indians But the worst of all to me was your land was taken from you, and The trail of tears I will never ever forget. 

Your rights under the constitution were never granted to you. 
For you to tell all of us how you and your family still over came and went on to a better life, there are no words lady to tell you how very very proud your family are and should be. 

You are the very best of America, and I am so proud and honored to have gotten to know you and your history. 
Thank you theyarnlady


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > The republicians are at it again. They have rejected application for registration of college students why: answer the students did not include their dorm room mumber. So far the attempt is not working their attempt is being thrown out and the students are allowed to vote. So what to do now. I know we will have only 2 voting booths in areas that seem to be predominatly democract Some studens have been waiting in line to vote for 10 to 12 hours. and many say I will not give up I will wait I want to vote and will not be stopped.This election is so crooked it makes me sick and I am sure the founding fathers are spinning in their graves.
> ...


Everything is the republicans fault around here. Never once has there been such a great divide in this country, except during the Civil War.
The cause Barack Hussein Obama the greatest racist of all time.
The pick and choose replays are only answered when they think they have the only answer and the rest of us won't check it out. We are a hell of a lot smarter then the pickets and choosers. 
We were taught this stuff in school. We do not need the gypsy to tell us our history. She claims to know everything and to have done more than most people could possible do in 150 years.
How the heck did we get stuck with her if the progressives don't even want her


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > The yarnlady! I, for one, love you and your support of America and the rights of all Americans! You rock!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think there are people that read invisable words in our Constitution. Like Eileen Kelly's IRS rules that are not available to the public.


You are so right like Obama saying the Constitution gets in his way. Really that's why so that if idiots come along and want to destroy us they can not


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please know I can not understand why people feel the need to correct everones Enlish
> 
> Here is the reason I had a grand Mall seizure,Ihave Epilepsy.
> 
> ...


The yarn lady, we B-heads love you and want you to write us on this thread. We will defend you to the very limit if anything is said about how you write.

You take good care of yourself as with epilepsy it can be dangerous. Take your meds and keep on crafting.

I too have a memory problem such as cannot tell you what I ate for lunch, etc., today, but can tell you where I was at 9 Am on Tuesday ten (10) years due to having a cardiac arrest.

Those who laugh or make fun of anyone are very small minded and someday could be in worse shape than we are today. At least we sympathize when people have a problem and YET still can care about them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bonbf3, Yes a very good book about the American Indians to start with is: Native American History by Judity Nies. Her book tells about the American Indians along with the history of the USA and the world.

You might try the local library or Barnes & Noble Book stores or a book store of your choice.

A lot of people will be surprised for one thing that the state of Arizona still uses a viaduct that the Indians in that area built hundreds of years ago. There are a lot more interesting things still being used today that are mentioned in Ms Nies's book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Please know I can not understand why people feel the need to correct everones Enlish
> ...


Oh I thank you, I to am sorry for your lost of memory. I too can remember the names of some of my teachers in High school, but can not tell you right now what time I got up this morning why i put my knitting instructions on husbands dresser then could not fine. Hubby is good to me, he found them. But do you know something Jane, as I tell others I am lucky for I see others who are worst then me. God gave me a sense of worth, and a humor that has carried me through my life. I can even find humor in my seizure. How would you like to go to bed and go to sleep and in the middle of the night some one is calling out your name. You wake up and see three policemen at the end of your bed. All I could think of is oh no what did I do. Yes I was lalughing even then. Plus what made it worst the night gown I had on was on the short side,didn't think I would have vistors. So as I had to get up to get on gurney, I pulled the front down which left the back up a bit  . So I was told I would not be allowed to drive for six months. Husband desided I should move the car into drive way. Told him I could not as the policemen knew me coming and going. if you catch my drift. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > May I suggest stopping all of these long quote replies unless absolutely necessary?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, while all of you seem to think everyone is given the right to their religion -- think again. When the American Indians sign their peace treaty (any tribe) they are not allowed to practice their religion.

At the last Pow-Wow I attended, there were police officers there to make sure no religious ceremonies were performed.

The Army at the time thought our many gods were terrible so my ancestors were forced to sign away the right to practice our religion. From what I have been told by family members, that my ancestors would pray to the "water" God thanking it for the fish we caught, etc., so we had many gods. But we had one superior God that would judge our hearts to look inside to see if we had been a good person. Then we would be allowed to enter the land of plenty.

All American Indians were "forced" to become Christians so that is what most still are today. My ancestors were beaten and made to speak and dress English. I don't really think my grandparents on either side ever truly became Christians, but did go to church.

Our church was the mother earth with whom we were one -- it gave us life then took the remains when the spirit was gone and we were thankful for the bounty she provided.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, while all of you seem to think everyone is given the right to their religion -- think again. When the American Indians sign their peace treaty (any tribe) they are not allowed to practice their religion.
> 
> At the last Pow-Wow I attended, there were police officers there to make sure no religious ceremonies were performed.
> 
> ...


Oh Jane please please read what I posted to you. I so know what you are saying and I am so sorry,I wish with all my heart from what I have read what the Indians suffered through.had never happen. Your people to me where treated as bad as the black american, but to me worst. I am so proud of you. Please please don't be upset with me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> I just read for the first time that you suffer from some disability.
> 
> ...


To one who shall not be mentioned

What does it matter if a person has a disability or not? Cruelty is cruelty. If English were someone's second language and did not communicate as clearly as they would like, that gives someone the right to be cruel and make assumptions about their intelligence? If I had no use of my arms and used a straw to poke out letters to communicate, do you have the right to judge me by my spelling and not my ideas?

She who shall not be mentioned is the poster child for a person that ASSumes, and I will not be the me of that poster.

This is a blatant example of arrogant elitism that Libs lives their lives by. It is in writing for all to see and let them judge for themselves who is RIGHT and who is wrong/left


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady
> ...


Ingried,
I must say that was very nice of you. Kindness goes a long way.
bonbf3


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bonbf3, Yes a very good book about the American Indians to start with is: Native American History by Judity Nies. Her book tells about the American Indians along with the history of the USA and the world.
> 
> You might try the local library or Barnes & Noble Book stores or a book store of your choice.
> 
> A lot of people will be surprised for one thing that the state of Arizona still uses a viaduct that the Indians in that area built hundreds of years ago. There are a lot more interesting things still being used today that are mentioned in Ms Nies's book.


Thanks so much, Janeway! I'll try the library. If they don't have it, I'll make a trip to Barnes & Noble. So nice of you to send me the title.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


In spite of it, you have a great sense of humor and very good ideas. I value your posts!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bonbf3, Yes a very good book about the American Indians to start with is: Native American History by Judity Nies. Her book tells about the American Indians along with the history of the USA and the world.
> 
> You might try the local library or Barnes & Noble Book stores or a book store of your choice.
> 
> A lot of people will be surprised for one thing that the state of Arizona still uses a viaduct that the Indians in that area built hundreds of years ago. There are a lot more interesting things still being used today that are mentioned in Ms Nies's book.


Sorry as a typo as her name is Judith Nies. Another senior moment!


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Good morning (for me) Janeway. I was shocked when I realised it was nearly 5a.m.and I was still online with you in the USA. It snowed earlier, but melted quickly.

We have the same problem with our Australian Indigenous people as you outlined in your letter last night.

Our Aboriginal Elders are asking help of us 'newcomers', as their young people are now refusing to recognise the wisdom and guidance from the Elders in this modern society, that they would have,in the past. 

It is all a 'touchy' subject..more prickly than politics.

Now with all the 'boat people' arriving daily on our shores, armed with the knowledge of all their 'rights', so many of our tax paying Aussies are wondering why the Government is handing out all these wonderful bonuses to uninvited 'guests', when they (the Aussies) are battling to put food on their tables and pay for the basic essentials!

Are we experiencing the same problems as you are? It appears so Janeway.

The Aboriginal history is 'blurred' to me, as there seems to be no written, or drawn story. Sure, there are wonderful, and mysterious, cave paintings but there is no timeline to them.

Well, off to remake the Cottages as I have more guests arriving...AND it is Aussie Rules Football Finals day, so a few beers and nibbles will be shared, and yes, only one side will win! Janet

ootball Final day, so a few beers and nibbles will be shared.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3, Yes a very good book about the American Indians to start with is: Native American History by Judity Nies. Her book tells about the American Indians along with the history of the USA and the world.
> ...


I'm with you on those senior moments!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> With every posting you look dumber than before.
> And by the way, I shall never reveal my Citizenship(s) to the
> clowns here. I just love for them to look so idiotic on a regular basis.
> ...


----------------
Shout out to all the 'Clowns', oops, I mean Conservatives, and to anyone Ingried has hurled insults. She loves 'us' to look idiotic, so let's hope I oblige.

Let's take a poll: Vote 'Yes' if after each post I write I look dumber than before (Ingried says I do). Vote 'No" otherwise. (I'll stop posting if 2/3rds of the "yeas" have it - following the lead at the Dem's convention).

I, for one, could give a rat's xxx what country Ingried is from or what she cares about or what names she calls me. I'm very good at drowning out noise; however, insult an good American and game on!

INGRIED: list for me 'all' the names I've posted under 'for quite some time'. PROVE THAT OF WHICH YOU SPEAK OR SHUT UP!

I've not once accused Ingried of being an illegal immigrant. She cannot prove that either.

I do not hate immigrants, I do not like illegal immigrants who take things illegally from Americans who are *all immigrants.* I have posted that fact. Ingried cannot ascertain the difference.

I never once accused Ingried of voting illegaly; but since she cannot prove that either, I'm sure she'll call me a Racist again.

Finally, let me say for the last time, I don't give a crap what country Ingried is a citizen of, don't care what she accuses me of and don't give a damn where she lives or thinks.

I am thankful I do not have to ever meet her in person. She will never be welcome in my home.

I hope anyone will read all my posts before they determine what kind of person I am and aspire to be.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

For being so educated and so advanced in your mastery of English, it is surprising that you have difficulty understanding the error in your argument. Maybe you should ask someone you trust to go over this with you.

OUR Bill of Rights does NOT include the words "freedom FROM religion" no matter how frequently you declare it so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


No - not dumb!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Cherf
I have the copies to proof your accusations. 
Very essential to document everything and the repetition of your accusations leave no room to call them mis-statements.
I am a great record keeper. I kept inviting you to keep up those
postings and you obliged. Thank you.
The ball is in my Court.

By the way my latest description of your accucations is not even complete. Always keep a surprise for later. Important strategy.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


What a liar you are Ingried, you have nothing to prove me wrong because if you did you would post it. Give up while you can. The ball was in your court and you didn't return it but dropped it. You cannot prove one of your lies about me.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > JanetKyneton said:
> ...


Ingried,

Such boasting!... "If you only had my language skills." You have boasted about your education, your many homes, your world travels, your translation experience, and all the enlightened people you know around the world. You continually belittle others with snobbish remarks about others' education, etc. Of note are the instructions to others to check their "facts," "learn about it", "educate yourself", and similar comments. You correct others' spelling and usage, when yours is not perfect. Such arrogance!

I should give you the benefit of the doubt as English is not your native tongue and you may not realize how many mistakes you make, but your intent is unmistakable. YOUR "poor manners" are very "telling."


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> I have the copies to proof your accusations.
> Very essential to document everything and the repetition of your accusations leave no room to call them mis-statements.
> I am a great record keeper. I kept inviting you to keep up those
> ...


I'm still waiting for the proof .... where is it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf

Hate to quote reply post, too long and irritating to read ugliness over and over again

My vote will always be no. 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no...infinity and beyond


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I thought this was Knitting Paradise, a knitting forum, a place to visit with one another, not a staging ground for war.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf
> 
> Hate to quote reply post, too long and irritating to read ugliness over and over again
> 
> ...


My exact sentiments lovethelake
No, never, No way, no how


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Your correct bonbf3.
Unfortunately there is one who thinks she is perfect and ALWAYS right.
I only now one in the universe that is and that is GOD. 
She dosen't even come close to have all the answers or being right 
As I said before she has to be 150 to have done everything she says she has.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > The republicians are at it again. They have rejected application for registration of college students why: answer the students did not include their dorm room mumber. So far the attempt is not working their attempt is being thrown out and the students are allowed to vote. So what to do now. I know we will have only 2 voting booths in areas that seem to be predominatly democract Some studens have been waiting in line to vote for 10 to 12 hours. and many say I will not give up I will wait I want to vote and will not be stopped.This election is so crooked it makes me sick and I am sure the founding fathers are spinning in their graves.
> ...


You did here of the collage professor that was relieved of his classes this week for telling his students they had to vote for the Obama or he would flunk them
Unfortunately many in that profession are like that, brainwashing ignorant clowns for sure


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


I say no 250 times o.k. 1,000 to many to do not have enough room to post all the no's :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Good morning (for me) Janeway. I was shocked when I realised it was nearly 5a.m.and I was still online with you in the USA. It snowed earlier, but melted quickly.
> 
> We have the same problem with our Australian Indigenous people as you outlined in your letter last night.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have read about how horrible your native Aborigine people have been treated in your country. Such a shame as a lot of their culture/beliefs have been lost forever!

I had intended to travel to your country but developed a heart condition so was advised not to travel on such long flights because of the posibility of blood clots. I exercise by swimming at least three (3) days each week as it is the easiest on these "old" bones.

I am sorry that your country is also having trouble with people who are showing up on your shores. It makes it difficult for the people who pays the bills for all those people who demand hand-outs of all kinds.

We are getting so many people from our apparently "open" southern border that it is now around 47% of people who are on some sort of government assistance. Romney has said this but has been chastized for telling the truth. Economically speaking, 53% of the American people cannot support that amount of people and the US will fail to pay its debts.

Thank you for your input as it is "wonderful" to hear from someone who is as nice as you have been since joining this thread. What crafts do you enjoy?

Happy crafting,
Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bonbf3, You are right this is KP where we should be able to help others with crafts, etc., without one or two nasty people calling us stupid, etc., or think they are having fun at our expense. I really don't care what anyone else thinks of me (except our B-head friends) as my heart is in the right place to enjoy true friends and many crafts.

If anyone thinks we are providing fuel to their entertainment fire, then they are the ones who should get a life because we have developed wonderful friends on KP. 

I am very happy to have found this site as all of my crafting has improved with the wonderful people who are so willing to give you their advise on "how" they have accomplished an easier way to do a certain craft. However, at the same time KP has allowed a few people to "troll" with their ugly blastings that it is a shame those people have not been deleted by Admn.

When someone openly calls you names, it is nearly impossible not to defend yourself. Theyarnlady has been blasted by others but did not take into consideration that she is such a lovely person with a disability.

Those who have blasted her are definitely "not the sharpest knife in the drawer."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You are so right, Janeway.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Most of us have made many good friends here on KP. 
It is really sad that the trolls make such enormous problems


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

G'day from Australia Janeway. Good to 'chat' with you. Been so busy with 'farmstay' guests, 3 cottages booked,..school holidays! "Farmstay" has been a Godsend for us following the disasterous 10 years of drought in this area. Bushfires wiped out 16 of our neighbours 2 years ago; their homes and/or vineyards and olive groves. They are slowly recovering; at least we lost no lives this bushfire season as 3 years ago our nearby region lost nearly 300 people..horrific!
I see that many of your farm crops have been devasted by the drought this season. What is happening to this world of ours?

Due to debilitating Rheumatiod Arthritis, my hand crafts are now rather simplistic as I have only now been able to hold knitting needles again after many years.
.Before the MOSQUITO bite infection...yes you read correctly...I ran my own businesses, beaded my elaborate Ball-gowns and danced, taught 'Pine-needle Basketry' and other handcrafts to fledgling teachers and other members of CWA (Country Womens' Association). In the UK this is known as the W.I (Womens'Institute.)

So the fine petit point and needlework is no longer an option, however I get much pleasure from knitting baby wear and dolls clothes and everyday beanies. I can't bear knitting socks!!

Thank you for your interest, yes, that is what life is all about, in my opinion.

And what are your crafting pleasures Janeway? Maybe you will find time to answer.

Sincerely, Janet
faareas have been drought affected this past season


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > onegrannygoose said:
> ...


No Nonnie I did not hear it? Tell me more.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I heard it in the news I think on Tuesday or Wednesday ( new granddaughter was at the hospital twice for test because of jaundice spikes. Her mom has mastitis, but meds are clearing that up. Crazy week but All is well) so I was not paying great attention. Don't remember where but I'm sure the liberal media didn't run it. Sorry I don't have much more as I said the first of the week was rather a blur


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> G'day from Australia Janeway. Good to 'chat' with you. Been so busy with 'farmstay' guests, 3 cottages booked,..school holidays! "Farmstay" has been a Godsend for us following the disasterous 10 years of drought in this area. Bushfires wiped out 16 of our neighbours 2 years ago; their homes and/or vineyards and olive groves. They are slowly recovering; at least we lost no lives this bushfire season as 3 years ago our nearby region lost nearly 300 people..horrific!
> I see that many of your farm crops have been devasted by the drought this season. What is happening to this world of ours?
> 
> Due to debilitating Rheumatiod Arthritis, my hand crafts are now rather simplistic as I have only now been able to hold knitting needles again after many years.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Nonnie, I hope your daughter and granddaughter are well soon.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you bonbf3. They are doing better every day. New baby lack of sleep compounds everything


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you bonbf3. They are doing better every day. New baby lack of sleep compounds everything


First month is always the hardest.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you bonbf3. They are doing better every day. New baby lack of sleep compounds everything
> ...


I so agree this is her third and it is totally different when you already have two (6&3) running around under foot. The oldest is in school, and the 3 year old goes two days a week and I keep him2 or3 days depending on what is going on.
Love my grands they are a true blessing


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you bonbf3. They are doing better every day. New baby lack of sleep compounds everything


It's always a touchy time. My youngest daughter just had her fifth c-section, if you can imagine. She said it was the easiest recovery of all - except for the day she ran a high fever 102. She went to the dr., and they thought it was mastitis without symptoms. They were afraid at first it was from the surgery - that would have been bad. Said if she wasn't better by end of weekend, she'd have to go back in the hospital. She was better in two days, and we think it was the same virus three of the little ones had. Those early days are rough on Moms and grandparents, too. But aren't those babies precious?!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie, will pray for your daughter and granddaughter to get well quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen the 44 cent postage stamp? It has butterflies and hearts on it. You can refuse it if you want. I always get the American Flag.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you bonbf3. They are doing better every day. New baby lack of sleep compounds everything
> ...


Will also keep your daughter and baby in my prayers too. Yes, those young ones are a true gift from God!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone seen the 44 cent postage stamp? It has butterflies and hearts on it. It is a stamp that Obama has allowed for the celebration of a Muslim holiday. You can refuse it if you want. I always get the American Flag.


No, have not seen it but will only take the American Flag stamp. Thanks for telling me about the "Obama" stamp.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the 44 cent postage stamp? It has butterflies and hearts on it. It is a stamp that Obama has allowed for the celebration of a Muslim holiday. You can refuse it if you want. I always get the American Flag.
> ...


I have seen it several times, but I also get the US Flag or the Statue of Liberty
Forewarned forearmed as the saying goes


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Very pleasant conversation for the last couple of pages. We really do need our own site so we can continue to enjoy peace and friendship 
Thank you friends


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins, No, I've not noticed 'that' stamp although it sounds pretty. I just got back from the Post Office and bought a roll of stamps (100). I didn't even think to look at the stamps until just now.

The roll has the American Flag and the words "Freedom Forever" and "Liberty Forever," "Equality Forever", "Justice Forever," etc. Very nice stamps actually!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie and bonbf3: I'm saying prayers for you and your grands; I do not like to hear about anyone suffering especially little ones. I know you are enjoying every precious moment with them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone seen the 44 cent postage stamp? It has butterflies and hearts on it. You can refuse it if you want. I always get the American Flag.


Is that the one that celebrates an Islamic holiday? I like butterflies and hearts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Very pleasant conversation for the last couple of pages. We really do need our own site so we can continue to enjoy peace and friendship
> Thank you friends


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the 44 cent postage stamp? It has butterflies and hearts on it. You can refuse it if you want. I always get the American Flag.
> ...


That's the one. I love hearts too but not that one


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Yes it is the one. The Muslin one. I don't know if O has anything to do with it so I erased that part. Islamic Holiday stamp. Butterfly and hearts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Soloweygirl
Did I not address you? I did not speak to "we", I spoke to one of you and that was Soloweygirl.
I responded to your remark about People in the middle east
burning, defacing etc. etc.
It is not the Government of those Countries being responsible for it just some hoodlums.[/quote]

Ingried,
Since it's an open forum, and Soloweygirl was busy knitting, I answered the question.
bonbf[/quote]

Thank you bonbf3.

Ingreid,
How nice of you to classify terrorists, who have killed 4 of our people, destroyed and defaced our embassies and other property, burned our flag over and over as just some hoodlums. If that's all they are, then we can all rest easy.

Oy weh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you bonbf3. They are doing better every day. New baby lack of sleep compounds everything
> ...


Oh forgive me forgive me for not reading back post. Prayers for all to come through this. God Bless


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady
> ...


theyarnlady
Perhaps clarification is in order. As one of your Friends keeps posting, you have a disability however you write that you do not. Who is correct?
Which is it?
Whatever, I wish you well.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

In the United States over 300 Religions are being practiced.
Each one is equal under our Laws. 
May each one have the pleasure to be acknowledged by a Postage Stamp. 
May the next one perhaps depict a Hannukah Tree.
That is Democracy.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

it doesn't say freedom from religion it says freedom of religion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Have a good evening my friends.

Sometimes I feel like throwing in the towel, but that would mean more laundry!

Whatever life throws at me, I'm going to duck so it hits someone else.

Janeway


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

The Bill of Rights GRANTS everyone the right to practice Relgion or NOT.
Therefore most People do and many (and growing in numbers)
do NOT.

I know, some People do not like the choice we have.
Too bad. Live with it because it will NEVER change.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have a good evening my friends.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like throwing in the towel, but that would mean more laundry!
> 
> ...


Janeway, I love both of your quotes and will steal them to use! Have a great night!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> The Bill of Rights GRANTS everyone the right to practice Relgion or NOT.
> Therefore most People do and many (and growing in numbers)
> do NOT.
> 
> ...


I do not understand your quote. You can either chose to have a religion and practice it or not. That sounds like freedom of religion to me. What's to argue about?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Darn and she said she wasn't going to post to me any more. So much for that.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Darn and she said she wasn't going to post to me any more. So much for that.


Ha, Ha--don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Darn and she said she wasn't going to post to me any more. So much for that.
> ...


Yea, I'm still waiting for proof of 'all' the other names I've used and proof of things I've accused her of!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> In the United States over 300 Religions are being practiced.
> Each one is equal under our Laws.
> May each one have the pleasure to be acknowledged by a Postage Stamp.
> May the next one perhaps depict a Hannukah Tree.
> That is Democracy.


Well said. You speak for many on this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have a good evening my friends.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like throwing in the towel, but that would mean more laundry!
> 
> ...


That sounds like the voice of experience, Janeway!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > The Bill of Rights GRANTS everyone the right to practice Relgion or NOT.
> ...


Joeysomma, you know what i love about you. you always tell it like it is, the truth. you have the real wisconsin no nonsense addtitude. Love you lady your the best.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nicholas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Ingried, who cares about your citizinship? I sure hope you are not embarassed by where you came from. My grandparents were immigrants and they did it legally, they also endured discrimination, but they rose above it and worked hard to overcome these obstacles. Buck up and stop whining.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
Since it's an open forum, and Soloweygirl was busy knitting, I answered the question.
bonbf[/quote]

Thank you bonbf3.

Ingreid,
How nice of you to classify terrorists, who have killed 4 of our people, destroyed and defaced our embassies and other property, burned our flag over and over as just some hoodlums. If that's all they are, then we can all rest easy.

Oy weh.[/quote]

soloweygirl
What are they? Good Kids gone astray? They are Hoodlums.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


I appreciate you too! Always the right answers too!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholas81 said:
> ...


mariaps
...embarassed? I was born in one of the finest Countries
on this Earth. My Countries - Country of Birth and Country of choosing - are equal to me. How lucky to have two of those.

Who is whining? Me? Are you kidding? I have a wonderful Life.
All I am doing is pointing out the Crazies on here.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn lady your the bomb. As the kids say
Janeway you are too.
Love you both
Keep up the great attitudes


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Did you guys just wake up? This has been around just about as long as Methusalah. Nothing like being on top of matters.
But then, someone has to hold up the rear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No I got up about 10:00. lol I had heard the stamp about a month ago but had forgotten about it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess some would know about being around as long as methuselah 
I think the stamp has been around three and a half years methuselah died in 1656


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I guess some would know about being around as long as methuselah
> I think the stamp has been around three and a half years methuselah died in 1656


Still an old hat. But you missed the message.
I knew I get someone to reach for the Dictionary sooner or later. Now I call that progressive.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried
So, the crazies are the people who don't agree with you. So, if you don't agree with me, is it nice for me to call you crazy? I believe it isn't nice to call people names because I don't agree with their opinion. And if you have such a wonderful life, why are you so bitter?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
You missed it. It is never a matter of agreeing of not, it is a matter of stating fiction as facts and insisting on it. That is crazy.
Nothing bitter about me. I am just a stickler for facts and details, micro details at that.
As someone earlier needed to point out that I was JUST a Nurse. Well, when someon'e Life and recovery depends on each little detail, you learn to incorporate that into your daily Life.
I am proud to be a Nurse, very proud and applaud everyone who has chosen and chooses that as their Profession.
I did not start out as such but it chose me. Most gratifying
work I have ever done.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Darn and she said she wasn't going to post to me any more. So much for that.


She really stated on this thread. I thought we were all free of her bitterness
Nice while it lasted
She also missed the point of my last statement. I sure didn't miss hers. How does you know I reached for a dictionary because I didn't. I could be a history/religion major for all she knows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Yarn lady your the bomb. As the kids say
> Janeway you are too.
> Love you both
> Keep up the great attitudes


Nonnie Love you right back lady, isn't it nice not to hear that little well not so little voice any more. :roll:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, if you don't think you are bitter, read your posts. I agree with you about nurses. I am not a nurse, but I work with many of them. They are the most compassinate and caring people I know. You also do not have all the facts right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I got up about 10:00. lol I had heard the stamp about a month ago but had forgotten about it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
Nothing ever bitter about what I write, strong and to the point,
without any doubt. 
Determined, you can bet your Life on that.
Dedicated to the utmost without question.
Never a Pessimist. 
An Optimist to a fault and with good reasons.
Can I go into Orbit? Oh yes. Tell me that our Country is going
down hill and you get my ire. America has always been and always will be strong. It too goes through valleys but with determination and pride we ALWAYS will be on top again. Not the greatest yet but on the way. A few more bumps to step ever and we will be there. I will NEVER give up on America.
Give Americans a chance and they will shine all the way to the Moon and beyond. Ruffle my feathers on those issues and you have your hands full. 
America not only recovered itself from WWII, it helped most of the World to get back on its feet. Are we forgetting that?
Not I ever. 
Shame on all of those who construct little but try to tear down a lot.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

There are those that don't realize that we have already had Hanukkah and Kwanzaa stamps. They don't sell well and our postal service cannot pay their bills as it is. They cannot afford to carry stamps that don't sell
Very sad situation


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried
You have the patience of Job. You stand tall while all these "nice" ladies try to tear you down and insult you. You are a remarkable person. (I mean that in a good way.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll second that, Andrea!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Patty
I can't get involved because it's no use, but I still hang out and read sometimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholas81 said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> There are those that don't realize that we have already had Hanukkah and Kwanzaa stamps. They don't sell well and our postal service cannot pay their bills as it is. They cannot afford to carry stamps that don't sell
> Very sad situation


Nonnie
The USPO has no financial problems, the Politicians are creating
them for the Post Office. The Vultures are trying to privatize
the Post Office in a fashion that Romney acted through Bains.
Make every Corporation put away funds as requested from the PO and they will go broke.

See what happens to you if for example you have to pay your Rent decades ahead.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron
Thank you very much. It is the Gene Pool I come from which
gives me all I ever need. You know what I mean!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> I am just a stickler for facts and details, micro details at that.
> As someone earlier needed to point out that I was JUST a Nurse. Well, when someon'e Life and recovery depends on each little detail, you learn to incorporate that into your daily Life.


Me,too, Ingried. I'm waiting still for those micro facts you claim you have of me using several names and several posts where you stated I posted you are an illegal alien and you voted without the right to do so. Please post those facts so I can ignore your accusations and take you seriously.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I'll second that, Andrea!


Hello CEO of LDL
Thank you very much.
Guiness book of world records?!?

Well, someone has to stand up for this great Country when
some try to tear it down. 
Wonder where they would like to live since nothing here pleases them.

Keep on looking in and wave Hello.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ingried
> You have the patience of Job. You stand tall while all these "nice" ladies try to tear you down and insult you. You are a remarkable person. (I mean that in a good way.)


Andrea, I think you do a fine job tearing down others in your private group. Everyone there were patient enough to tear down and insult those Conservatives who posted into your group explaining the way they saw a topic differently. I think you like posting where your words can hurt but cannot be challenged.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the nastiness on both sides has been apologized for and over with, and you are trying to restart it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried
> ...


Cherf
Look after Petra.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Why doesn't Obama write another exec order or stimulus check and save a US institution like the Post Office with taxpayers' money instead of another investment in China (i.e. Solyndra)?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think the nastiness on both sides has been apologized for and over with, and you are trying to restart it.


Why are you here Andrea, your post was only to insult in this thread and offered nothing to the topic other than that.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


As predicted - no facts just nonsense.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

No facts just ignorance as usual 
States she won't post on a thread then brings her old cronies to insult


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Look after Petra.


Me,too, Ingried. I'm waiting still for those micro facts you claim you have of me using several names and several posts where you stated I posted you are an illegal alien and you voted without the right to do so. Please post those facts so I can ignore your accusations and take you seriously.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Why doesn't Obama write another exec order or stimulus check and save a US institution like the Post Office with taxpayers' money instead of another investment in China (i.e. Solyndra)?


Cherf
Here we go again an other ill-informed Citizen.
The Post Office is doing very well but the demands being made on it to deposit fortunes decades ahead is what may be killing it.
That is by design of course so that some greedy Bastards can get their hands on it.
Does anyone here ever listen to regular News instead of
watching American Idol?
It may also pay to talk to your faithful Servant, your Letter Carrier. We love ours and value his and her devotion to serving us.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> No facts just ignorance as usual
> States she won't post on a thread then brings her old cronies to insult


Nonnie'
Your assumptions are putting your nose in a dark place.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm done. I actually thought Petra knew the reason the Post Office has difficulty meeting its financial obligations, but I now know I was mistaken.

I should have known .....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> There are those that don't realize that we have already had Hanukkah and Kwanzaa stamps. They don't sell well and our postal service cannot pay their bills as it is. They cannot afford to carry stamps that don't sell
> Very sad situation


Nonnie
Time for an other round then.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > There are those that don't realize that we have already had Hanukkah and Kwanzaa stamps. They don't sell well and our postal service cannot pay their bills as it is. They cannot afford to carry stamps that don't sell
> ...


Ingried,

From the Associated Press today:

"The U.S. Postal Service, on the brink of default on a second multibillion dollar payment it can't afford to pay, is sounding a new cautionary note that having squeezed out all the cost savings within it's power, the mail agency's viability now lies almost entirely with Congress. Postmaster General Patrick Donohue said the agency will be forced to miss the $5.6 billion dollar payment Sunday."

I quoted the entire piece from the newspaper today.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> The Bill of Rights GRANTS everyone the right to practice Relgion or NOT.
> Therefore most People do and many (and growing in numbers)
> do NOT.
> 
> ...


Ingried,

Did anyone here give you the impression s/he is against freedom of religion as guaranteed by our Bill of Rights?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I so wish ignorance and pick and choose would go back to the hole she came from
All she wants to do is create trouble we were all getting along just fine till she came back
Cherf and garden girl you are correct unlike some that watch the liberal media and believe EVERYthing they say


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, people should only be allowed to vote who are LEGALLY REGISTERED.

I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....

Obamagate has caused people to be assassinated, murdered, tortured, sodomized, and dragged through streets.

Watergate, made a President resign over lies, but no one died or was murdered

Wasn't it the Clinton administration that had Troopergate, and had all those people that either commited suicide (V. Foster) and a whole group of people that mysteriously died.

If I were a Dem, I would be fearing for my life with a Dem as President................Just a thought and concern


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree, people should only be allowed to vote who are LEGALLY REGISTERED.
> 
> I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....
> 
> ...


Agreed - it's a national scandal.

Middle East "spontaneous outbursts:"

Another week, another scapegoat - Clapper, the Director of National Intelligence (now THAT's an oxymoron for you), did it.

Obama, who is strangely absent from the tv screen, first tells us:
"Nothing happening here - nothing to see - just a street demonstration. Reaction to a video."
For a week.

Then he blames the video producer, slaps him in the pokey.

Then Susan Rice, HIlary Clinton go on tv contradicting the obvious. And now, Clapper.

Is that why the president is hiding under his desk? "Nothing happening here - nothing to see - nobody's home." Nobody's home, all right.

Where does the buck stop? At the Oval Office. The buck stops with Barack Obama and his Middle East policies.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree, people should only be allowed to vote who are LEGALLY REGISTERED.
> 
> I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > I am just a stickler for facts and details, micro details at that.
> ...


Found something on KP that makes me wonder if Omnivore is not Ingried??? On a very touching story (get the kleenex) Omnivore posted something that struck me as strange. She start rambling on about the Constitution and the bill of rights first amendment. Same thing as Ingreid posted. Cherf may be she is doing it and wants to make others think you are doing it too. The reason I question this is Omnivore sounds like the I, and why would one be so worried about Constitution when from New Zealand???


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

trying to put a thumbs up sign, but snorting too hard

WTG Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I so wish ignorance and pick and choose would go back to the hole she came from
> All she wants to do is create trouble we were all getting along just fine till she came back
> Cherf and garden girl you are correct unlike some that watch the liberal media and believe EVERYthing they say


yea and she promise not to talk to me ever again. Not fair. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I like you garden girl, nothing but the facts, you go girl, or if you want to be called lady. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> trying to put a thumbs up sign, but snorting too hard
> 
> WTG Yarnie


Now don't snort to much you just may become short of breath, and like was said Not very Queenly.

What do intitals mean sorry brain fog here???


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Way to Go


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to say something about Obama gate. Many will not agree.

But Ric and Hillary as mention on Fox news cast, had to response the way they did as the work for the Obama. He is the one who seats the rules and others havae to go along with it. Not reporters words but my words as to what they meant.

If this is true they were told they had to do this, and he is the boss.

I wonder what former President Clinton thinks about this as the Obama drag his wife into the lie. Wonder if now he had not been at the Dem party and standing up for this guy. 
News caster wonder if Hiliary and Rice would quit on him. The other said probably not until after elections, or if Obama not relected won't have to worry about it.

Sure would or has hurt both Lady's credible.The commitee looking into Obama gate has ask for all communications between hillary and ambassador before the killings. 
Want to bet Obama will come up with something to stop it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Garden Girl
Inform yourself what THIS payment is all about.
Has nothing to do with every day cost of doing business.
The Post Office is doing fine and THAT is why some Politicians saw the NEED to take it over to privatize it and found a way to
squeeze it to death by having to make absolutely unreasonable advance payments.

See what happens to you if suddenly you have to pay
decades of Rent or Taxes all at once ahead of time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Way to Go


thanks Need to restart brain this morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I so wish ignorance and pick and choose would go back to the hole she came from
> ...


theyarnlady
Once you tell the truth about your disability, you are free.
You told me you have none when I apologized while you let someone-else repeat that you do. Which is it?
I know you are fine as long as no one points out the fiction you
post and your friends chime in.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to say something about Obama gate. Many will not agree.
> 
> But Ric and Hillary as mention on Fox news cast, had to response the way they did as the work for the Obama. He is the one who seats the rules and others havae to go along with it. Not reporters words but my words as to what they meant.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
FOX says it all. I guess you prefer "stories" to News.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SNAP, only a lib would take an act of kindness and find an evil motive within it.

God forbid (oh sorry shouldn't say that, but then again the libs did vote him back in with the overwhelming 2/3 vote) if as the story goes around, like in the game 'telephone' that some more good would come from it.


It's always the Christian Fundamentalists who twitch and claim the truth isn't what counts so much as appearances.

I think this is not a desirable practice as it lowers the reputation of Christianity by giving the impression that glib lying's part of it.

I think the Wish Foundation is a lovely idea.

I looked it up and it said

"The Make-A-Wish Foundation is not affiliated with any religious organization, and 76% of the money is directly to the child who's afflicted." 

The children are helped, regardless of their religion. The organization's pretty-much world-wide now. It has been noted that the Christian fake-up version of the story brought Jesus and God and the everlasting-life bribe into it.

Please don't hijack this act of kindness for the purposes of Christian Fundamentalist propaganda. It's both disgusting and dishonest.

A heads-up from the American constitution here:

The "establishment of religion" clause of the First Amendment means at least this: Neither a state nor the federal government can set up a church. Neither can pass laws which aid one religion, aid all religions, or prefer one religion over another. Neither can force nor influence a person to go to or to remain away from church against his will or force him to profess a belief or disbelief in any religion. No person can be punished for entertaining or professing religious beliefs or disbeliefs, for church attendance or non-attendance. No taxin any amount, large or small, can be levied to support any religious activities or institutions, whatever they may be called, or whatever form they may adopt to teach or practice religion. Neither a state nor the Federal Government can, openly or secretly, participate in the affairs of any religious organizations or groups and vice versa. In the words ofJefferson, the clause against establishment of religion by law was intended to erect "a wall of separation between church and State."

In other words, this guarantees freedom of religion, and freedom FROM religion. It's called DEMOCRACY. Difficult as it seems for fundamentalists to understand, fundamentalists don't have the right to bulldoze the truth under.

If only Christianity were to prevail, the most extreme ones would take over and the moderate ones would be horrified to see old testament rule prevailing for women, with their rights being trampled underfoot the same way as the "rights" of the women under fundamentalist Muslims are.

I'm very concerned. Please think about where it's going when fundamentalists decide others have no right to speak up for the truth.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RING RING, OR IS TING TING? For those who are from Rio Linda, I am chiming in:

She who should not be mentioned wrote

Once you tell the truth about your disability, you are free

Yarnie were you a slave? Thank God we have she who should not be mention to pretend to be the Progressive amancipator and save you from life threatening shackles of Conservatism.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nay just to much of the mouth in gear before brain has had time to think on that one. Meaning not me but other person.

No longer worried what the person may think, just had to have my say. 

Besides the truth will always win out won't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, people should only be allowed to vote who are LEGALLY REGISTERED.
> ...


Nobody(he) is home is right or should I say , brain not working again???


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"


She also states freedom of and freedom from religion. Only time I have every heard that is from________. You guessed it


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

We are required to have ID in Georgia.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> We are required to have ID in Georgia.


Do you think this is bad? Just wondering??


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> We are required to have ID in Georgia.


It seems that the yes's have won this one. The only people crying foul are the liberal progressives because the illegals couldn't vote then
As most of us have stated Americans should be able to vote but illegals DO NOT have the right.
We need ID for everything else so why not to vote


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> RING RING, OR IS TING TING? For those who are from Rio Linda, I am chiming in:
> 
> She who should not be mentioned wrote
> 
> ...


Oh so true she has made my life so much better, i lean on her every word, as the truth. Happy Happy joy joy, What would I do with out her. Lets see, oh have to think on this. Nay can't waste my time on it. Happy happy Joy joy. Free at last Free at last Tlhank God almighty I really am free at last.

As ithe I has said on other post :

If you can not say nothing nice say nothing. Right back at you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"
> ...


Also would make since as she was kick off of the Left site, this way she can carry on with her rants, and be under cover, or what she preceives as cover.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> RING RING, OR IS TING TING? For those who are from Rio Linda, I am chiming in:
> 
> She who should not be mentioned wrote
> 
> ...


I should stop laughing, but hey why spoil a good progressives brain wave. On word and Up her words.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SNAP, only a lib would take an act of kindness and find an evil motive within it.
> 
> God forbid (oh sorry shouldn't say that, but then again the libs did vote him back in with the overwhelming 2/3 vote) if as the story goes around, like in the game 'telephone' that some more good would come from it.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
Exactly what I have been saying all along and others want to bury in their very right wing views. They are entitled to their opinions but as someone-else keeps saying, not THEIR Facts.

Freedom of Religion and
Freedom from Religion is and will always be ours in the USA.

Christian Zealots are no different then Muslim or other religious Zealots. They all are a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority anywhere.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry Ingried, but I need to tell you that your facts are not all correct. You seem to think you are so well knowledgeable. You look foolish with your misinformation. As I said before it isn't nice to call someone a name because they don't agree with your slander. The statements stated on this forum about Obama are true. I for one will not fall for your spin on these issues.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Rusty's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > We are required to have ID in Georgia.
> ...


But if they didn't have to maybe the O,and the I could vote twice as much. I kind of like the O and I thing. Good name O I


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > SNAP, only a lib would take an act of kindness and find an evil motive within it.
> ...


Yes and hollween is coming, and have to know if you will be wearing your O I outfit or both?? Both I think would be nice they are both so you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Sorry Ingried, but I need to tell you that your facts are not all correct. You seem to think you are so well knowledgeable. You look foolish with your misinformation. As I said before it isn't nice to call someone a name because they don't agree with your slander. The statements stated on this forum about Obama are true. I for one will not fall for your spin on these issues.


Thank you mariaps.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I like the saying my dad taught me which is:

If we cannot respectifully agree to disagree, and walk away as friends then one of us is narrow and shallow!

Does that ring a bell with "one" who writes garbage around this thread?

All of my B-friends rocks!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Sorry Ingried, but I need to tell you that your facts are not all correct. You seem to think you are so well knowledgeable. You look foolish with your misinformation. As I said before it isn't nice to call someone a name because they don't agree with your slander. The statements stated on this forum about Obama are true. I for one will not fall for your spin on these issues.


Thank you for the back up, but the truth doesn't sit right with some they just can't believe that they may be wrong. 
She will always be that way, a person that is so angry at others and life .


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Ingried, but I need to tell you that your facts are not all correct. You seem to think you are so well knowledgeable. You look foolish with your misinformation. As I said before it isn't nice to call someone a name because they don't agree with your slander. The statements stated on this forum about Obama are true. I for one will not fall for your spin on these issues.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> trying to put a thumbs up sign, but snorting too hard
> 
> WTG Yarnie


We need an icon for snort!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


And you do to lady, the truth rings out, and the facts do too. 
Your dad knew what he was talking about. He must have been a wonderful father, as to have taught you that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to say something about Obama gate. Many will not agree.
> 
> But Ric and Hillary as mention on Fox news cast, had to response the way they did as the work for the Obama. He is the one who seats the rules and others havae to go along with it. Not reporters words but my words as to what they meant.
> 
> ...


Here's my take on today's newest story (they keep evolving) about Middle East "spontaneous outbursts:"

Another week, another scapegoat - Clapper, the Director of National Intelligence (now THAT's an oxymoron for you), did it.

Chain of events:

Obama administration first tells us:
"Nothing happening here - nothing to see - just a street demonstration. Reaction to a video. Move on."
For a week. 
And Obama, who has been on tv almost every day of the campaign season, is suddenly strangely absent from the tv screen!

Obama blames the video producer, slaps him in the pokey. \
Then Susan Rice, Hilary Clinton, and Jay Carney appear on tv, day after day, contradicting the obvious.

And now, Clapper steps up to the gallows.

Is that why the president is hiding under his desk? "Nothing happening here - nothing to see - nobody's home."

Nobody's home, all right.

Where does the buck stop? At the Oval Office. The buck stops with Barack Obama and his Middle East policies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > trying to put a thumbs up sign, but snorting too hard
> ...


Oh yes, a fun one I just know you will come up with something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say something about Obama gate. Many will not agree.
> ...


It never has, He maybe the President, but he seem to think he can do or say what ever, and others will believe it as truth. But many are seeing even his own party that the truth is not in him. 
Just a bump in the road for him.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Ingried, but I need to tell you that your facts are not all correct. You seem to think you are so well knowledgeable. You look foolish with your misinformation. As I said before it isn't nice to call someone a name because they don't agree with your slander. The statements stated on this forum about Obama are true. I for one will not fall for your spin on these issues.
> ...


I agree she is angry even though she has a wonderful life. It could be a fantasy life since she seems to have her own ideas of the truth.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"


Yes, I read that and also think it is Ingried who posted under another name with another email address. That is why she accuses others of writing under a different name because she does it. Omnivore was also a very hateful, self centered person.

As for theyarnladies disability, her condition is considered a disability. It does not show nor can anyone tell what she has until she has a seizure. So don't go barking on that one at least her "disability" is beyone her control.

Omnivore/Indried's disability is self taught of being nasty so just ignore her completely as now I won't ever read any of her posts again nor will I address her "sad" quotes.

Also, when you look at me, you would "never" in a million years think there is anything wrong with me physicially. I look the age in years, not over weight, do wear glasses, but know how to dress in a formal situation such as when I met Ronald Regan -- yes, I have a picture to prove it.

So don't anyone say anything about "where is your disability" or are you "disabled." Someday, those people could be in worse shape than we are today.

My mother told me to look around if you think you are in a "bad situation or bad shape physicially" and you will think you are doing great when you see a homeless person, or a man without arms or legs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


As I was listening to a pastor on tv last night said if you tell the truth, you will never have to add to it.( cover it up.) But if you lie you will find you have to keep adding to it. It is better for one to tell the truth. I for one have believe in this. As said before truth will ring out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think the nastiness on both sides has been apologized for and over with, and you are trying to restart it.


Do you really think Ingried has apologized for any of the hateful things she has/is saying to us? Go back where ever you can be appreciated as this thread is NOT one for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"
> ...


Thank you for your kindness. 
Oh how neat you got to meet him and have a picture of it too.
Isn't it wonderful that we can still go on even if our bodies are not, and see the good in others,even one as the I. I am sure somewhere in all of the hurt in her life there is something good in her. 
And yes no matter what God has handed me in my life he also has shown me someone who is as bad or worst then what I have. Don't remember the title of the song, but do remember these words.
Reach out and touch somebody's hand make this a better world if you can.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"
> ...


So true. My youngest daughter is overweight but she has been diagnosed with a rare disease that causes it. I get so mad when people look down at her are are rude and condescending to her. Walk a mile in my shoes and then you can make remarks but until then shut up
God did not make us always right as some think they are


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Amen yarnie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Ingried, but I need to tell you that your facts are not all correct. You seem to think you are so well knowledgeable. You look foolish with your misinformation. As I said before it isn't nice to call someone a name because they don't agree with your slander. The statements stated on this forum about Obama are true. I for one will not fall for your spin on these issues.
> ...


Me too:

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FYI: Monday morning is within a few hours, so if Admn. deletes this thread, we must come up with a new private home for us that is invitation only so we "nice" people can enjoy what KP is all about "crafting."

That will get rid of the "nasties" who keeps posting here.

Maybe we could be The Queen's ladies or something such as that so start thinking as tomorrow may end this thread.

I have a list of those who have joined and become nice so if you want that list to start up a new thread let me know with a PM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh before I forget Omnivores rant is on page one of the "A very touching story get the kleenex out"
> ...


Janeway - right again. Many disabilities are not visible. By the way, I'm wondering if Ingried/Omnivore is just pulling our leg with this stuff. After all, her alter ego name is Omnivore - eats everything. Surely that's meant as a joke about her Ingried persona that "eats everyone up." ??? Just a thought because could anyone really be that angry without getting sick?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I sometime wonder why people need to open their mouths, and hurt someone for something they do not even know about. I wonder sometime what has happen to peoples compassion for others. Yes God did make us just the way he wanted, it is just man who thinks we have to conform to their ideas of being perfect. I really think that what we have been given to carry on in our lives has given us the compassion for those we meet who have challenges in their lives.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I agree. Her comments are so off the wall and she gets offended when someone criticizes her. But she has no problem with her vulgar spewing to others. No ones posts to her have been as abusive as what she presents to others.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janetkyneton: Sorry, but so many pages flew past so did not answer your question about my crafts. I do almost too many as crochet, knit, embroidery, counted cross stitch, quilt and make cotton toys for children in need.

So the end result is: I have a bedroom and a garage bay full of material for all those crafts. Thank goodness we have a four (4) car garage or my auto would be outside in all sorts of weather.

I work as fast as these old hands will work, but when shopping, fall in "love" with all the new yarns, threads and fabric that the stash does not seem to go down. Sometimes, I just stay away from the stores so I won't buy anymore craft items.

Then Halloween is around the corner with all those crafty items being advertised on TV and the newspapers! Oh! My!

You have a good day and thanks for joining our group. This thread might be deleted by Admn. because of the large number of pages, but we want to start a new private site so you will be invited to join if you would like to continue visiting with us.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....
> 
> Obamagate has caused people to be assassinated, murdered, tortured, sodomized, and dragged through streets.


The Obamagate scandal is a complete disgrace. Are you surprised; I'm not. Obama made sure everyone marched in lock-step to lie and lie and lie, so no 'terrorist' acted on his watch especially right before an election of his.

Four are dead and the feckless President doesn't give a hoot; as long as the secret is kept until after the election. He lied about the shoe bomber not being a terrorist, the guy from MA wasn't a terrorist and certainly the Fort Hood killer wasn't a terrorist if you listen to President Obama. O wants to be able to claim the death of OBL and that his Foreign Policy is so peaceful and effective.

How many Democrats have you heard even acknowledge the lies? Hillary, Susan Rice and Carney will probably all be thrown under the bus if Obama is re-elected anyway so they are now the scapegoats.

The Obama Administration is a joke and a mockery of the office of the President of the United States.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....
> ...


I think you are right about that. There has to be scapegoats. They are in for all fall.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Omnivore posted something that struck me as strange. She start rambling on about the Constitution and the bill of rights first amendment. Same thing as Ingreid posted. Cherf may be she is doing it and wants to make others think you are doing it too. The reason I question this is Omnivore sounds like the I, and why would one be so worried about Constitution when from New Zealand???


Hi Yarnie; Ingried has called me so many things I've lost count; never cared what she says about me or to me so I'm not worried.

I'm still waiting to hear 'all' the names I've posted under. Who knows, I may want to change my nickname, Cherf, that I've had since I was eleven if Ingried can come up with a better nickname that will stick amongst my family and friends.

Ingried seems to like calling me Petra, whatever the heck that means to her, so maybe I should re-name myself 'Pompeii' or 'The Ruins' or 'the Rock'; oh, heck, I'll stick to _ my _ name and continue to ignore hers. Yep, that's what I'll do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> FYI: Monday morning is within a few hours, so if Admn. deletes this thread, we must come up with a new private home for us that is invitation only so we "nice" people can enjoy what KP is all about "crafting."
> 
> That will get rid of the "nasties" who keeps posting here.
> 
> ...


Why would we be deleted? When a topic gets over 100 then it will be turned unto Voter ID 2. How are you feeling after the flu shot Jane?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Omnivore posted something that struck me as strange. She start rambling on about the Constitution and the bill of rights first amendment. Same thing as Ingreid posted. Cherf may be she is doing it and wants to make others think you are doing it too. The reason I question this is Omnivore sounds like the I, and why would one be so worried about Constitution when from New Zealand???
> ...


Cherf, Yes, she should be ignored. Her posts make no sense. That's why she is an obama supporter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> FYI: Monday morning is within a few hours, so if Admn. deletes this thread, we must come up with a new private home for us that is invitation only so we "nice" people can enjoy what KP is all about "crafting."
> 
> That will get rid of the "nasties" who keeps posting here.
> 
> ...


Check with the Queen, as she is already on to it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> All of my B-friends rocks!


Actually, Janeway, I'm more of a 'glider' than a 'rocker!' Luv from a fellow BH!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > trying to put a thumbs up sign, but snorting too hard
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > All of my B-friends rocks!
> ...


Oh too funny If I glide I will be faceing the floor


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Nonnie, I agree with you.(bonbf3)

Janeway, I agree with you, too. It seems there are some people we can just be mean to. So wrong. Overweight, smokers, mentally challenged, mentally ill, uneducated, homeless - are all targets. People who treat people that way are worse off than anyone because they lack kindness and are unable to imagine themselves in someone else's shoes. That makes for a lonely life. "Love one another" doesn't put any conditions on it.
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My mother told me to look around if you think you are in a "bad situation or bad shape physicially" and you will think you are doing great when you see a homeless person, or a man without arms or legs.


How, true, Janeway. I dragged both my husband and mother through years of Chemotherapy, hospital visits, surgeries, radiation and sickness. Every time I felt sorry for myself, I remembered all those folks I sat and spoke with in the chemo rooms, radiation rooms and waiting rooms as that was all I knew to do. _ Every single time _ God showed me someone worse off that my Mom or Husband.

I will never forget that lesson. I quickly became a messenger of Hope for those less fortunate than what my family members or I was dealing with. My husband's pastor once placed his hands on me years earlier, not even knowing me, and told me my name was "Hope" and I would be a beacon of 'hope' in years to come. I never knew how his words would come to be.

Both my husband and mom were thought to be some of the nicest and caring folks to those who suffered along with them. The doctors loved them for their follow through and hopeful attitudes.

Your post reminds me of the dear lesson of never to judge a book by its cover. Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't Obama write another exec order or stimulus check and save a US institution like the Post Office with taxpayers' money instead of another investment in China (i.e. Solyndra)?
> ...


Ingreid, do explain how well the post office is doing when it just defaulted on another payment of 5B for retiree benefits. Show some proof of the "deposits decades ahead" statement.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I think the nastiness on both sides has been apologized for and over with, and you are trying to restart it.
> ...


I haven't heard any apologies from a Prog to a Conservative. I read a few Prog to Prog that is all.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Obama Administration is a joke and a mockery of the office of the President of the United States.
> 
> I think you are right about that. There has to be scapegoats. They are in for all fall.


Hillary has already said she would step down from her position if Obama is re-elected. Susan Rice and Jay Carney are pawns, so they'll be gone soon too. (My opinion on the pawns, of course.)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Sorry to disappoint you. I have outgrown childish attire.
My Halloween is to make it great fun for the droves of kids
now coming again. Had a lull for a while. Now the Neighborhood is getting very young again and even invited
Youngsters from very poor areas which now are being
chauffered in and all of our Neighbors signed up for it. We are our Brother's Keepers and these Kids will never forget the Sweets given to them from Folks like us. 
Might try to do likewise.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Administration is a joke and a mockery of the office of the President of the United States.
> ...


Cherf
Secretary of State Hillary Clinton deserves a rest for which she opted. Her decision solely.
What an accomplished Lady she is. Hard to find an equal anywhere around the Globe.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Christian Zealots are no different then Muslim or other religious Zealots. They all are a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority anywhere.[/quote]

Ingreid, on another post your referred to these people as "just hoodlums". So what are they? Murderous zealots or hoodlums?

I agree they are "a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority" everywhere.


----------



## Limeygal (Sep 27, 2012)

I totally agree we should need voter ID. We need a driver's license for the privilege of driving. We respect and expect the privilege of voting and should be required to show ID to prove who we are. It is NOT hard to get ID. If one cares enough to vote then it behooves one to get the ID to be allowed to do it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Limeygal said:


> I totally agree we should need voter ID. We need a driver's license for the privilege of driving. We respect and expect the privilege of voting and should be required to show ID to prove who we are. It is NOT hard to get ID. If one cares enough to vote then it behooves one to get the ID to be allowed to do it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf
Too late to put your whereabouts in hiding.
You made it so very easy to find it. Never intended to spend any time to do so but since your hatred was getting out of hands I engaged others to locate you and it became an easy task. 

Love the Flowers now in your Avatar.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


So Ingried You are going to hand out sweets on halloween? What would Michelle think? Are you trying to have it both ways?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Christian Zealots are no different then Muslim or other religious Zealots. They all are a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority anywhere.


Ingreid, on another post your referred to these people as "just hoodlums". So what are they? Murderous zealots or hoodlums?

I agree they are "a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority" everywhere.[/quote]

soloweygirl
Figure it out yourself, it is rather easy. Should not have to ask me to explain.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Limeygal said:


> I totally agree we should need voter ID. We need a driver's license for the privilege of driving. We respect and expect the privilege of voting and should be required to show ID to prove who we are. It is NOT hard to get ID. If one cares enough to vote then it behooves one to get the ID to be allowed to do it.


Yes, we should have an id to vote. If someone is against an ID to vote, they are hiding something.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:
 

> Cherf
> Too late to put your whereabouts in hiding.
> You made it so very easy to find it. Never intended to spend any time to do so but since your hatred was getting out of hands I engaged others to locate you and it became an easy task.
> 
> Love the Flowers now in your Avatar.


What the heck are you talking about! :-D I've always told my location in my avatar and have only one e-mail address. I've posted photos of my home and whereabouts. Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm only one person! I am flattered you sought me out however!

Thanks about the flowers - the photo is one from my garden, in Massachusetts, would you like the address? :XD:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Got to get back in the studio to sew and watch the Pats.

Have fun Banana Heads!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Zealots are no different then Muslim or other religious Zealots. They all are a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority anywhere.
> ...


soloweygirl
Figure it out yourself, it is rather easy. Should not have to ask me to explain.[/quote]

Others have asked you to explain your statements repeatedly, to no avail. We realize there is nothing under your statements but vast nothingness.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Others have asked you to explain your statements repeatedly, to no avail. We realize there is nothing under your statements but vast nothingness.[/quote]

That's what I'm trying to say--she cannot explain--so she spins


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Gee so out in the country where you live with out many neighbors near by , There must be alot of people building out there.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


That's what I'm trying to say--she cannot explain--so she spins[/quote]

Spinning is all she can do. Partly because so many of us do not even bother to reply to her lies
She could not explain her twisted ideas if her life depended on it. She is also great at picking and choosing that which she responds to. Most out of context.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Administration is a joke and a mockery of the office of the President of the United States.
> ...


Really? I had not heard that about Hillary.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins, I heard Bill Clinton mention that Hillary might resign. He was sort of putting it out there that she might run against Obama at the convention. That was before the summer. It wouldn't surprise me if she did resign. She and Amb. Rice are being set up as scapegoats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Country Bumpkins, I heard Bill Clinton mention that Hillary might resign. He was sort of putting it out there that she might run against Obama at the convention. That was before the summer. It wouldn't surprise me if she did resign. She and Amb. Rice are being set up as scapegoats.


I had heard that what Bill said. He is a hypocrite to say that and then stand up for o the way he did at the DNC. Maybe that is why Hillary had that one tear at the funeral. Or maybe she feels guilty because there were no bullets to protect our Ambassor and he got killed.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingrid! Here's your chance! One of the lean forward/left members is upset that no one is posting in that private forum. You can * and * everyone would agree with you! Hurry on over.... You have lots to say they want to hear.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingrid! Here's your chance! One of the lean forward/left members is upset that no one is posting in that private forum. You can * and * everyone would agree with you! Hurry on over.... You have lots to say they want to hear.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingrid! Here's your chance! One of the lean forward/left members is upset that no one is posting in that private forum. You can * and * everyone would agree with you! Hurry on over.... You have lots to say they want to hear.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I am still concerned over Obamagate. All the coverups, lying to the American public, shredding papers....
> ...


I agree - this is a disgrace. Can you believe Susan Rice and Hilary Clinton carrying water for this guy day after day for a week! What a humiliation. This sure won't help Hilary run in '16 - my heart bleeds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


I second it!

:XD: :XD:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Limeygal said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree we should need voter ID. We need a driver's license for the privilege of driving. We respect and expect the privilege of voting and should be required to show ID to prove who we are. It is NOT hard to get ID. If one cares enough to vote then it behooves one to get the ID to be allowed to do it.
> ...


mariaps
No-one, again no-one is against Voter ID. The way is has to be obtained is unacceptable and the reason for it to be so difficult is despicable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > My mother told me to look around if you think you are in a "bad situation or bad shape physicially" and you will think you are doing great when you see a homeless person, or a man without arms or legs.
> ...


I've been there, taking my husband. I am always struck by the calm, the patience of the people there.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


bonbf3
IF Secretary of State Mrs. Clinton runs in 2016, she will win by a landslide.
No reason for you to feel sorry for her ever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Administration is a joke and a mockery of the office of the President of the United States.
> ...


I think Jay Carney has one of the worst jobs in the world. Paid to b.s. the public and defend, whether or not you believe in it. I'm always glad when a Press Secretary leaves because I think of the relief they must feel. Except for Dana Perino, a gentle soul - she worked for a gem of a President during the hardest times imaginable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Don't worry - I'm over it. I felt very sorry for her when she had to endure the scandal of her husband's behavior. She made a great run for President last time, but I wouldn't vote for her. I certainly have no reason to feel sorry for her now. She went along with the deception - unless she herself was deceived. We'll never know the answer to that one.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried


Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Limeygal said:
> ...


Ingried, it is not hard to get an ID. Why because you have to show a birth certificate and proof of residency? That is not unacceptable or despicable. Like I said, if you are against an ID, you are hiding something. I think it is sad that we have to prove who we are, but that is because there is so much fraud. Explain what is despicable about obtaining an ID? I bet you cannot.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins, I did not know as one site Admn. said this site was deleted so just thought the same thing would happen because of the large amount of pages. Thanks for the note as now I know this will not be deleted.

Yes, I am feeling much better but did run a fever, was cold, sleepy and just felt yukky. Doing better as today while I took a break from this thread, I canned 6 pints of green tomatoe pickles.

If anyone is interested in the recipe I used then PM me as I don't want "you know who" to get the recipe since she does not share.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Ask Ingried for that answer--she knows everything about everyone!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins, I did not know as one site Admn. said this site was deleted so just thought the same thing would happen because of the large amount of pages. Thanks for the note as now I know this will not be deleted.
> 
> Yes, I am feeling much better but did run a fever, was cold, sleepy and just felt yukky. Doing better as today while I took a break from this thread, I canned 6 pints of green tomatoe pickles.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the recipe I used then PM me as I don't want "you know who" to get the recipe since she does not share.


 Yes I want it. Love green tomatoe pickles but have never made good one. I need a good recipe. You got my email.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Me four!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Cherf, have you been hiding (according to Ingried) in those high-heeled-red-hip-Pradas?

This is such a joke anymore that Omnivore/Ingried does not know who/how/what/when or where she is located on any subject other than being nasty to others.

I love your flower Avatar too! Heaven forbid, did I just agree with Ingried on "something?"


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

How many of you are going to watch the debates starting Wed.? Will you watch all of them or only the first one? Those of you on the Republican side will you only believe what Romney says or on the Democrat side will you only believe what Obama says? I doubt if most of you can me honest about this because which ever side you are on You will slant the debate toward that side. Sad isn't it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried
> 
> 
> Ingried said:
> ...


mariaps
Birth Certificate = how many People do you think live in this Country who never had one even though they were born here?

I wish you would get involved with People who need to get an ID, it would open your eyes but I know it is so much simpler to keep them closed and make unintelligent statements.

And you and your Co-horts accusing so many People of fraud is despicable.
Americans are good, decent, hard working People - I only know them to be such.

Yikes, when did I say it was despicable to obtain an ID?
Can't you get anything straight?
Want to explain your screwing up most of what I say?
Holy smoke, what have we here!!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> How many of you are going to watch the debates starting Wed.? Will you watch all of them or only the first one? Those of you on the Republican side will you only believe what Romney says or on the Democrat side will you only believe what Obama says? I doubt if most of you can me honest about this because which ever side you are on You will slant the debate toward that side. Sad isn't it.


onegrannygoose
Will watch all of them. Essential when trying to become well
informed. Bits and pieces won't do it for me.
Oh, we can be honest and have no misgivings critizising even
a President we like. Saying yeah and Amen accomplishes nothing. In a Democracy our word should and must be heard and we will always stand on that.
My correpondence to Presidents and others representing us
has grown to volumes. Their party affiliation makes no difference to me. I bow to no-one.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Folks, I got the answer as it did take a while for it to register with my disability!

Omnivore/Ingried has a split personality which are both hateful!

Oh, by the way, I do have a birth certificate that was written out with a pen that the tribal doctor licked the lead and signed it and the water mark does show on the paper.

When I applied for a passport, I received a written letter that they had "never" seen a birth certificate such as mine, but it had to be real because of the water mark, plus it was recorded. My passport was sent very quickly.

So this proves that everyone born in the USA has been given a birth certificate of some sort but maybe they lost it or don't remember where it is recorded.

My parents/grandparents also had a birth certificate that was recorded by the Army. It was recorded with the English names given to them not their Indian names.

So don't try to tell me that there are a lot of people in the USA who don't have a BC who were born here! Nonsense!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried
> 
> 
> Ingried said:
> ...


Check your above quote. How quickly we forget


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried
> ...


I know what I wrote. You just don't understand what I said.
What gets you so confused?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Mind your own business.
I do as I like. What a freedom.
Go fly a Kite.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried
> ...


Actually I have everything straight, you are off course. Read your above quote, didn't you use the word despicable? I asked you to describe what you meant and you cannot..You make no sense--I'm done//


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

We never get her stupid meaning, but she always thinks she gets ours.
She only gets what she CHOOSES to get. Not to smart by my standards


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


YOU????


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Mariaps her ignorance shows in everything's she says and does. She cannot explain her own words. How sad is that


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Why should I continue wasting my time on this issue. You obviously never learned about it, refused to learn about it and 
still are too lazy to learn all about it.
Do your own homework. I did mine.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


mariaps
Now it is high time for me to ask. Are you just trying to look dumb or are you? Which is it?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Mariaps her ignorance shows in I everything's she says and does. She cannot explain her ow words. How sad is that


Nonnie, thanks--I have never encountered her before --I can see there is no chance of a good discussion with her. I guess you are all aware of this.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Folks what have I missed at the Grocery Store. Are they now selling some "dumbing Juice"?
Sure looks like it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Good discussions would be welcomed.
But then "good" is non-specific and that can be a problem.

What a relief it must be when you no longer have to try and match wits with folks who are quite well informed.
That Echo Chamber should be fun for yo'all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Mariaps her ignorance shows in I everything's she says and does. She cannot explain her ow words. How sad is that
> ...


Mariaps, welcome to the club. You take your beating well. I wonder if she's serious? Surely not.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Sorry to disappoint you. I have outgrown childish attire.
> My Halloween is to make it great fun for the droves of kids
> now coming again. We are our Brother's Keepers and these Kids will never forget the Sweets given to them from Folks like us.
> Might try to do likewise.


Now just a minute, I'm offended. You should dress up; it is not childish! I've won awards for creativity; you might like to do likewise!  I was born on Halloween and love to dress up and give out candy.

Unfortunately, our house, now, is off the beaten path, up-hill, on a dirt road so no child even bothers to come to our door for candy. We have to deliver our goodies to the kids.

When we lived in Japan, hubby and I gave out more than 2,000 pieces of candy; went to the store, twice, for more, then gave out all the $ and yen coins we had before we had to turn kids away. It was the best Halloween I've ever had.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Mariaps her ignorance shows in I everything's she says and does. She cannot explain her ow words. How sad is that
> ...


We are we don't reply to her because her mo is check your facts, I don't have to answer, you will never know anything about me, ect, ect, ect
She is perfect NOT
All we really know is she is a foreigner who came here to get a better education than her country could offer. She has done so much she would have to be 150 years old to get it all in. But then she thinks she is perfect and everyone should fall at her feet and believe everything she says.
She picks and chooses what she wants to reply too, because she would have to check it out for herself instead of believing the liberal media.
She is sad, bitter and the most hateful person most of us have ever seen in our lives
She is extremely clueless about real life


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> We never get her stupid meaning, but she always thinks she gets ours.
> She only gets what she CHOOSES to get. Not to smart by my standards


Nonnie

T O O smart it is and I get your standards now.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton deserves a rest for which she opted. Her decision solely.
> What an accomplished Lady she is. Hard to find an equal anywhere around the Globe.


Clinton is stepping down because she is tired of covering for someone and doing all her and his work and not getting any of the credit. Plus, if, she is ever thinking of running again, she cannot be under Obama IF he is re-elected and run a campaign.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been there, taking my husband. I am always struck by the calm, the patience of the people there.


I'm sorry to hear this, bonbf3.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > We never get her stupid meaning, but she always thinks she gets ours.
> ...


Sue me I missed an o. You are clueless about my standards because you know NOTHING about me


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovethelake Queen, sorry I replied to it
Should I muck the stalls. Can I through the muck at it?


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

One could only hope that the site admins would close this thread down.

For the life of me I have never seen such pettiness, mean spirited comments and prejudices displayed as on this thread and certainly not just one sides as most have us believe.

Absolutely no one is interested in thoughtful conversation, it's seems to be I'm right, your wrong, and so 121 pages later, it continues.

A little respect, empathy and compassion by all would certainly go a long way.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


For someone who is supposed to be so intellegent, knowledgeable and well-rounded, she cannot answer questions presented to her. That's how we learn by asking questions, unless you are a know it all.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> One could only hope that the site admins would close this thread down.
> 
> For the life of me I have never seen such pettiness, mean spirited comments and prejudices displayed as on this thread and certainly not just one sides as most have us believe.
> 
> ...


If you will look back several pages there is proof that there are 10 or 12 of us that get along and enjoy each other. Different parts of the country but pretty similar lives. 
We don't enjoy being preached to by some one that will never answer accusations that she makes against others
Also if you are disturbed by this one thread can you tell us why you continue to return to it. I am just asking not trying to be mean or anything, but it really is easy to unwatch


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Except for Dana Perino, a gentle soul - she worked for a gem of a President during the hardest times imaginable.


I love Dana Perino too!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ask Ingried for that answer--she knows everything about everyone!


If that were true, Janeway, Ingried should be able to tell me all the names I use, she cannot, so she really doesn't know all of me, a everyone, at all! 

yeh, that makes sense .... :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Ingried for that answer--she knows everything about everyone!
> ...


Cherf
Ingried should, could and would but won't.
That's it Folks = won't.
Always leave a mystery.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf, have you been hiding (according to Ingried) in those high-heeled-red-hip-Pradas?
> 
> I love your flower Avatar too! Heaven forbid, did I just agree with Ingried on "something?"


Well, yes, I have. I hoard my red heeled Prada pumps; only take them out when I feel blue so I can see red.

Thanks re my avatar. I make photo military dog tags, a huge seller for me at my craft fairs. I like the flowers photo so much, and others I have from my garden and flower beds, I'm going to make some dog tag pendants using this and those photos for my upcoming fair.

I'm thinking I should make a dog tag pendant for all the good Banana Head members! Alas, I don't grow bananas, but I can come up with a logo for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to disappoint you. I have outgrown childish attire.
> ...


I love Halloween, always have. I loved walking the neighborhood with the kids while my husband gave out candy. Now most of our near neighbors are grandparents, so we have hardly any children ringing our doorbell. Luckily, two of my grandchildren live nearby, so I go trick-or-treating with them while my husband mans the door at home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> One could only hope that the site admins would close this thread down.
> 
> For the life of me I have never seen such pettiness, mean spirited comments and prejudices displayed as on this thread and certainly not just one sides as most have us believe.
> 
> ...


Well, dear lady, if you care so much about the one who continually calls us stupid, then we will allow you to take her to your site. You are Welcome.

Evidently you have not read enough of those 121 pages so please do take the time to read, read, read.

By the way, we do have respect, empathy, and compassion for everyone except one or two who have junped in with both nasty feet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

On news tonight

Supreme court will be back in session tomorrow.

First on the docket

Rights to same sex marriage, which the Obama administation has said it will no longer support. 

Wonder why that is??? They must have something going on???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, have you been hiding (according to Ingried) in those high-heeled-red-hip-Pradas?
> ...


That would be great! I also love your new picture.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> How many of you are going to watch the debates starting Wed.? Will you watch all of them or only the first one? Those of you on the Republican side will you only believe what Romney says or on the Democrat side will you only believe what Obama says? I doubt if most of you can me honest about this because which ever side you are on You will slant the debate toward that side. Sad isn't it.


I'll be watching all three, the VP debate as well as the state Senate debate for my state tomorrow evening.

I will parse each person's statement in each debate and weigh what I believe is the truth.

I can catch lots of lies on my own and then will also listen to the fact checkers and pundits from both sides to confirm my thoughts.

It sounds as if you cannot be unbiased in your thoughts. Really, sad, yes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> My correpondence to Presidents and others representing us
> has grown to volumes.


OMG, I sure hope you have your ghost writer put pen to paper when you send correspondence to the President; otherwise, how do you expect to be understood? :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> On news tonight
> 
> Supreme court will be back in session tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > On news tonight
> ...


Even with my paranoia, I haven't a clue.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Mystery, what mystery? You are like an open book. You can talk the talk, but you can't walk the walk. From what I read nobody cares to know.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > My correpondence to Presidents and others representing us
> ...


Good one Cherf. I will polish your pradas for two weeks for that quote and yes, please make a dog tag for me. Thanks


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you are going to watch the debates starting Wed.? Will you watch all of them or only the first one? Those of you on the Republican side will you only believe what Romney says or on the Democrat side will you only believe what Obama says? I doubt if most of you can me honest about this because which ever side you are on You will slant the debate toward that side. Sad isn't it.
> ...


I will watch all the debates. I will listen carefully, but I admit that I have made up my mind. I can't imagine what would cause me to change it, but I am listening.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


-------
What, did I upset you? I guess you have been denied the freedom to post in that group; you should clarify your statement.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I so have to do a catch up donl't drop off on me. 
Had a nice supper brats and kraut.
Undersstand if you have to go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


No wind here to fly a kite today, so will have to check and see what can fly.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Why should I continue wasting my time on this issue. You obviously never learned about it, refused to learn about it and
> still are too lazy to learn all about it.
> Do your own homework. I did mine.


I understand exactly why the Post Office is not doing well. You get an "F" on your homework. Keep trying or mind your own business (your words to me).


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie, thanks--I have never encountered her before --I can see there is no chance of a good discussion with her. I guess you are all aware of this.


Hi Mariaps, Ingried is our entertainment; except, we don't yet know how 'we' are not crazy in our attempt to debate logic with a looney tune! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Oh here we go again, why is it that it always comes down to you having to insult someone else intelligence? I personal find this women to be very in the know and very smart.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > My correpondence to Presidents and others representing us
> ...


Cherf
Wise Men understand People from around the Globe.
The World is their Plateau.
What is so annyoing regarding my language to you?
Is it that my vocabulary outweighs yours by miles, my writing is more in the vein of writers than 3rd graders?
You should read my Poetry, but then, it is an other form of expression and perhaps not to your liking or a little hard to comprehend.
Yes, it is published in several languages and way beyond first Editions.
By the way another Cook Book coming shortly. Hmmmmmmmmm!
As I am no Spring Chicken in years, only by Heart. I have done
a lot and am not finished by a long shot. He who rests, rusts.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, thanks--I have never encountered her before --I can see there is no chance of a good discussion with her. I guess you are all aware of this.
> ...


Love you flowers TOO
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


I love a mystery? Do you know where I can find Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, thanks--I have never encountered her before --I can see there is no chance of a good discussion with her. I guess you are all aware of this.
> ...


Cherf, this is hysterical, it's better than the comedy channel. I do not think Ingried realizes how amusing she is.
Actually, I think her and Omnivore are one and the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> One could only hope that the site admins would close this thread down.
> 
> For the life of me I have never seen such pettiness, mean spirited comments and prejudices displayed as on this thread and certainly not just one sides as most have us believe.
> 
> ...


Gee i have to check more i didn't know that 121 pages wow it seems like only yesterday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Oh good one Cherf Looney tunes I am with you Mariaps.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Cherf
Upset me? A Joke.
The World is my Oyster and my Passports allow me to go everywhere. Oh, I forgot you meant some threads. So far I have no restrictions.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


We are pretty sure also because of the language it is totally hers

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


No Ingried, no, don't. O.K.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> On news tonight
> 
> Supreme court will be back in session tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Well, that would tell me Obama's staff has learned he'll loose votes if he doesn't flip flop yet again and refuse same-sex marriage. You know he didn't, did, didn't, and now, doesn't again since the majority of Americans vote against it. It is too close to the election, so he must get those votes. So, same-sex out again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > We never get her stupid meaning, but she always thinks she gets ours.
> ...


Ah again with the intelligence.

Oh i get it now it's a game, can I play??
I get to ask the first question.

Who is the most intelligent person on this site, or who thinks she is??? Time is running out, I don't havae all night.
I am wait like Cherf for the answer please.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That would be great! I also love your new picture.


My goodness, everyone loves these flowers....  I'm glad everyone has happiness today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > On news tonight
> ...


I for one wonder what the left will make of this. But am sure knowing his track record of lies we will again hear a doozie.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OMG, I sure hope you have your ghost writer put pen to paper when you send correspondence to the President; otherwise, how do you expect to be understood? :shock:


Good one Cherf. I will polish your pradas for two weeks for that quote and yes, please make a dog tag for me. Thanks[/quote]

Check - you got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Wicked witch of the west month starts tomorrow
I have a nomination!
Anyone want to guess?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you are going to watch the debates starting Wed.? Will you watch all of them or only the first one? Those of you on the Republican side will you only believe what Romney says or on the Democrat side will you only believe what Obama says? I doubt if most of you can me honest about this because which ever side you are on You will slant the debate toward that side. Sad isn't it.
> ...


I will be doing the same, phone off , in good chair pencil in hand, to jot down what I want to think on, and go into as Cherf said fact checkers on both sides . Take it very seriously.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps 
Keep thinking, good for the cerebral mass.

Oh I know I am entertaining. Amusing is even more to my liking. Thank you.
I know FOX entertainment gets old. They bring up stuff that is so old and worn. But that is what you wind up with when you hire folks who have been kicked out for all sorts of infractions elsewhere.
Enjoy the amusement.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


So Ingried you are a poet and author among so many other accomplishments, but you cannot spell. I think that rusted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, I sure hope you have your ghost writer put pen to paper when you send correspondence to the President; otherwise, how do you expect to be understood? :shock:
> ...


Check - you got it! :thumbup:[/quote]

Cherf you have to stop it you have me laughing so hard I may have to take a flying leap to the bathroom


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Omnivore my dear Twin. Aren't we a pair!
Always had a sense of confusing others didn't we.
Fun from the cradle to the grave.
So good to have a Friend for Life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Oh oh don't let her move her head again wind is going through one ear and out the other, not good for her mass of cerebral, they are becoming jellooooooooooooo


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Hi Mariaps, Ingried is our entertainment; except, we don't yet know how 'we' are not crazy in our attempt to debate logic with a looney tune! :-D


Love you flowers TOO
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Nonnie, Its a darn good thing you added that extra 'o'! You have just earned yourself a dog tag pendant when I make them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah wise men and publish too. Gee to be in the presents of someone who is so what can I say. 

Why bother, we peons are so below her, I for one am greatful for that.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mariaps, Ingried is our entertainment; except, we don't yet know how 'we' are not crazy in our attempt to debate logic with a looney tune! :-D
> ...


Nonnie, Its a darn good thing you added that extra 'o'! You have just earned yourself a dog tag pendant when I make them.[/quote]

Thank you Cherf. Sometimes I type overly fast and miss letters or hit the wrong key and it deletes. Sorry for any confusion caused. My typing is still better then its. Read some of its posts they are horrendous


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Mariaps, You have to hang around with us! We laugh so hard sometimes we snort. We have a Queen of the Banana Heads (that would be you) and we own Red Prada Pumps and Crock Handbags. Soon, we will have denim and pearls added to our wardrobe as well. We hail the Queen when we are bad. You'll have to read all about us; it will take some time.

Glad you are one of us!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Great pictures Cherf


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I just said, that spelling corrections are welcomed.
So get busy. PLEASE, I am waiting eagerly.
I am an eternal Student.

I never waste a minute when awake. Never. Life is much too short to do so.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Thank you, I am so honored.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
Either one will do just fine.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> So Ingried you are a poet and author among so many other accomplishments, but you cannot spell. I think that rusted.


....busted would rhyme..... just sayin'


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf you have to stop it you have me laughing so hard I may have to take a flying leap to the bathroom


Yarnie, don't do it; you'll slip ... use your glider. A dog tag earned for you today for your comments.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Omnivore my dear Twin. Aren't we a pair!
> Always had a sense of confusing others didn't we.
> Fun from the cradle to the grave.
> So good to have a Friend for Life.


There it is - proof!!!! .... Ingried admitted she does has a split personality ... a friend for life to keep her company... she cannot get lonely either.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > So Ingried you are a poet and author among so many other accomplishments, but you cannot spell. I think that rusted.
> ...


Cherf
I am looking for my spelling mistakes.
Get busy.
By the way is not Poet and Author written with capital letters?
I don't mind really, just say'en.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Omnivore my dear Twin. Aren't we a pair!
> ...


Cherf
Two minds are better than one. We are the proof.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Thank you Cherf. Sometimes I type overly fast and miss letters or hit the wrong key and it deletes. Sorry for any confusion caused. My typing is still better then its. Read some of its posts they are horrendous[/quote]

Nonnie.... pleeeze know I was kidding you! You still get a dog tag pendant.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Ingried, you'll have to ask the person who wrote those words .... I didn't....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
I beg your pardon. It was mariaps who wrote these words.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Nonnie.... pleeeze know I was kidding you! You still get a dog tag pendant.[/quote]
No worries Cherf I was well aware of you teasing me. The remainder was for others who type perfectly
I would be glad to help you with finding her mistakes. But as she says look for yourself they are in plain view for all to see


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Here it is!!! The best Anti Obama song 'Mister Scam Man'

I will point out, this is a *great * song, but they got the voting date wrong! Remember Romney/Ryan on Nov 6th!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tE0M9R1YXH0

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here it is!!! The best Anti Obama song 'Mister Scam Man'
> 
> I will point out, this is a *great * song, but they got the voting date wrong! Remember Romney/Ryan on Nov 6th!
> 
> ...


So true it's nearly funny
Love it


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


mariaps
Yes I am verifiably published.
Are not Poet and Author written with capital letters?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Ingried, I've had a cerebral mass. Wasn't amusing. But thanks for the encouragement. You are sick.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf you have to stop it you have me laughing so hard I may have to take a flying leap to the bathroom
> ...


ah thanks i feel so honor, and i am so laughing at your comments.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You Mariaps have me in stitches too. Its so lovely just to laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here it is!!! The best Anti Obama song 'Mister Scam Man'
> 
> I will point out, this is a *great * song, but they got the voting date wrong! Remember Romney/Ryan on Nov 6th!
> 
> ...


Oh I am laughing again.. Here we go again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf, those are great pictures especially the one for your new Avatar. Pradas are fab. You are great!

Yes, rust, bust are also good words.

Now, she has admitted that she is one with Omnivore! Finally we know something about her. Her words are hard to decipher. Maybe I need a PHD to read her one liner incomplete sentences. She has "never" posted her education but only says she is a "well" read person. Well, I read the daily newspaper -- does that count?

I thought once she wrote that she lived out in the "boonies" but now she says she lives where they "bus" in children of need into her neighborhood for candy. And I thought she did not care about anyone/anything.

I have been laughing so hard that "dinner" was difficult to keep down. Yes, this is "much" better than the comedy network. 

Maybe she will put "us" into print since she is such an accomplished writer who writes the "President" no less. I'm sure their trash bins are full of her "one liner" letters.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
I was speaking of the grey matter (mass) and not anything else. I am sorry you took it differently.

Are we not being encouraged constantly to use our brain?
Any exercise of cerebral mass is very beneficial. 
Perhaps it is the Nurse in me that focuses on well-being.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


YOU are sick. Spin your words, you do it well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried, my dr tells me constantly to exercise my cellutite matter. In your infinite wisdom, any tips?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow, Janeway, have a drink or something.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh! Goodness me! Ingried is a nurse -- quick someone find out where she is working so I won't go to that doctor or hospital. She would take off my pradas and let me die!

Yes, I will have to look this one up but am sure that poet or author is not capitalized unless you are using it in the same sentence with a persons name then maybe it would be in caps. Anyone want to chime in with corrections besides Ingried?

You must remember these days, I only read the daily newspaper.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf, those are great pictures especially the one for your new Avatar. Pradas are fab. You are great!
> 
> Yes, rust, bust are also good words.
> 
> ...


Janeway
Where is the "boonies" stuff coming from? I am a city girl.
Just lived a very short while in a small town and not in this country.
I write in short sentences to make it easier for folks to comprehend. Apparently still too long.
You just revealed that you have not followed by writings and just keep spitting out what others have fed you.

And I have even been to Presidential Inaugurations (both Parties) by special invitation. My letters seem to have had an impact. I am just lingering here to bring a little class into the mix.
I am sure my presence here has provided some of you with something to talk about and pass your time. Have fun since you find me amusing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Wow, Janeway, have a drink or something.


Well, you have been gone for sometime but have returned with your nasty remarks. I DON'T drink alcoholic beverages.

Why are you being nasty to me as I took up for you when LillyK (AKA) conanO'K was blasting you. Did she throw you "out" again is why you are back in this thread?

Also, the first time you posted on this thread, I asked where have you been? I was nice to you, but since you are being nasty to me now I know you are just a "troller" who wants to cause trouble. Go elsewhere as you are not welcome here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Janeway, have a drink or something.
> ...


Im not being nasty to you. You just seem very heated up right now. By the way, a troller is a fisherman or a motor. No nastiness was intended in my comment. Just dont want to see blow your stack. BTW, I never went back.
Peace


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, those are great pictures especially the one for your new Avatar. Pradas are fab. You are great!
> ...


Oh, was that you and hubby who crashed the presidental party? I saw you on the news--wow you are popular.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have noticed that many of the folks who post harsh or downright cruel posts are "in hiding" and give no information about themselves. No biography, no interests.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Hi, NorthwoodsGal. You are right about the definition of troll - BUT - there is a second definition (that I didn't know about - just looked it up).

troll:
noun
1 the action of trolling for fish.
 a line or bait used in such fishing.
2 informal Computing an e-mail message or posting on the Internet intended to provoke an indignant response in the reader.

Interesting - new words and new meanings for old words. No wonder I'm confused!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh! Goodness me! Ingried is a nurse -- quick someone find out where she is working so I won't go to that doctor or hospital. She would take off my pradas and let me die!
> 
> Yes, I will have to look this one up but am sure that poet or author is not capitalized unless you are using it in the same sentence with a persons name then maybe it would be in caps. Anyone want to chime in with corrections besides Ingried?
> 
> You must remember these days, I only read the daily newspaper.


Janeway, there is no correcting Ingried. When she is incorrect she will try to make you believe she is right. She corrects everyone elses mistakes and tells you that you are stupid or dumb. We should change her name to Mrs Alwaysrightandneverwrong.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have noticed that many of the folks who post harsh or downright cruel posts are "in hiding" and give no information about themselves. No biography, no interests.


bonbf3--Now, now==they are just secretive and mysterious. Just ask Ingried/Mrsalwaysrightandneverwrong


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Well if you want to be friends then OK. I did not make-up the word troller as that is what LillyK called you. I am not "heated" at the moment, but who knows what will happen later.

We were just having fun when Ingried showed up and started calling us stupid, but now says she never called us anything so read some of the past pages and you will read for yourself.

I know you have had a tough time with LillyK and others but we are just trying to have fun on this site and yes, once in a while, we do get political. You have a right to vote the way you want and so do we, but Ingried is demanding that we vote for Obama.
Don't try to change our voting minds and we won't try to change your mind. That way we can remain friends.

So if you want to post on this thread, you may if the others don't mind, but once you "trash" us we will treat you the same.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! Goodness me! Ingried is a nurse -- quick someone find out where she is working so I won't go to that doctor or hospital. She would take off my pradas and let me die!
> ...


Yes, you are right, Ingried's new name is MARANW -- gee that almost made a word. Quick Ingried tell me what is the meaning of your new name!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that many of the folks who post harsh or downright cruel posts are "in hiding" and give no information about themselves. No biography, no interests.
> ...


If only I could play the "Twilight Zone" music on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The grumpies will all be over after the election. Won't they? I'm giving up politics after that. So stay, Janeway. It's relatively safe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sheez, you would think there is a full moon tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Twilight Zone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Or both?....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Janeway, have a drink or something.
> ...


Janeway
Is there no other way for you to behave but attacking and then you wonder when others fire back?
We are no Wall Flowers for you to stomp on. Get that into your head.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have noticed that many of the folks who post harsh or downright cruel posts are "in hiding" and give no information about themselves. No biography, no interests.


Those people probably don't have any bio, interests or crafts but are just on KP to spit their vile words. But don't want people to know where they are living--ashamed I guess.

I said I'm in outter space because it fits with the Janeway name from TV as Voyager was one of my favorite shows. I have always been interested in the sky, stars, moon and sun guess it is in my Indian blood.

When we landed in Hong Kong, as soon as I could, I had to feel the soil with my fingers. Just wanted to touch soil from another part of dear mother earth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Or both?....


 :shock:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway
Calm down, the new Moon is fading.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that many of the folks who post harsh or downright cruel posts are "in hiding" and give no information about themselves. No biography, no interests.
> ...


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Mariaps she really dosen't understand when she is being slapped. She took that as a compliment. What a piece she is
Of what I won't say


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway
My hubby is more handsome and I am no blond.
My locks are of a different colour. 
We do not need to crash, we get invited.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Explain what a Wall Flower is please as I have not heard of that one.

Northwoods Gal and I are friends which is more than you can say about me. NWG and I have a truce. There won't be any more harsh words between us.

Could you use a friend? It seems as if you don't have any on this thread. So sad.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Mariaps she really dosen't understand when she is being slapped. She took that as a compliment. What a piece she is
> Of what I won't say


Nonnie
Anytime I do something well and it gets acknowledged, I thank for it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway dont listen to her lies. You have many friends as you well know


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Mariaps she really dosen't understand when she is being slapped. She took that as a compliment. What a piece she is
> Of what I won't say


Oh, Nonnie, you are so great! Keep up the good work.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


You are using NWG words, she is my friend so stay away!

I only howl at a full moon!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway dont listen to her lies. You have many friends as you well know


Thank you Nonnie, yes, I do have lovely friends on this thread.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Mariaps she really dosen't understand when she is being slapped. She took that as a compliment. What a piece she is
> ...


Thank you Janeway I will try
Good night all my friends. I have a busy week and I sleep better if I get off the computer about an hour before I go to bed. 5am comes very early


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried wrote:
> "Yes I am verifiably published.
> Are not Poet and Author written with capital letters?"
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
Thank you for reminding me where I am.
Which other language do you speak read and write and if so, how well?

I am aware of the fact that I capitalize frequently when not indicated.
Tough when one turns to Teachers and they are not all that
clear about the rules.
I shall do my best to improve. 
However you folks kept talking about my "spelling". 
Capitalizing was actually not the issue. I know my shortcomings there and now am looking for my spelling
problems. Go for it.

Since you turned this into a spelling contest, lets go at it.
I am all in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried wrote:
> ...


Ingried, you are so spunky! I think you should be our friend. We're spunky, too. Maybe when the election's over?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


bonbf3
I love your description of me. 
My Mom told me since early childhood that I would never die in Bed. Never a Tree too tall to get into or a Fence too high to climb over.
Nothing ever became a problem. Nothing scared of to tackle.
Still doing crazy things not expected from one my age. What 
has age do do with anything when healthy?
Spunky is a good description. I love it. Thank you.

No doubt we can be Friends. We don't have to agree on everything, I am just a stickler for accuracy. Never hesitate to
point out when I am wrong but make sure to can tell me why.
Thank you for this beautiful closing of a day.
I am sending a Hug.
Ingried


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Thank you very much, Ingried. Have a hug back. Sweet dreams.
Bonnie


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Zealots are no different then Muslim or other religious Zealots. They all are a danger to the rights and freedoms of the majority anywhere.
> ...


soloweygirl
Figure it out yourself, it is rather easy. Should not have to ask me to explain.[/quote]

Ingried cannot answer a direct question. Most of the time it's because she has no answer, but she may be under the mistaken impression that being snotty, evasive, or inaccessible gives her an aura of intellectual superiority. Who is she fooling?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Ingried cannot answer a direct question. Most of the time it's because she has no answer, but she may be under the mistaken impression that being snotty, evasive, or inaccessible gives her an aura of intellectual superiority. Who is she fooling?[/quote]

Garden Girl

When did I sign on as an interpreter of simple words or sentences? Can't remember that I ever did.
You keep repeating yourself, ever noticed? Try to spend that time in more valuable ways.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > We never get her stupid meaning, but she always thinks she gets ours.
> ...


Ok Ingried, is that the way you want to play it? Shall we give you the same treatment by your standards? It is so childish of you to point out an error such as this. Do you actually believe this is a credit to your superior education about which you brag?!! Do you think this makes you look smart? Is this all you've got? You are really pathetic and I pity you.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


La-dee-da! Sounds like you imagine yourself to be the petulant and pouty lead of a grade "B" romance! Or make that a "C"...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Ingried,

Listen to this concept one more time: In American English ONLY PROPER NOUNS are capitalized. How you fail to grasp this is confounding to me since you claim to be a translator. Educate yourself.

By the way, your spelling error:"say'en" should be sayin' to be correct.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, "nurse" should not be capitalized.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Ingried, "wall flowers" should not be capitalized.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Ingried, "moon" should not be capitalized.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried wrote:
> ...


No, Ingried, YOU have made spelling an issue by being so petty. Remember "TOO"? If you were a student here in the U.S.A. improper capitalization would be a spelling error...
"Teachers" should not be capitalized.

Isn't this really both trivial and annoying?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Garden Girl

When did I sign on as an interpreter of simple words or sentences? Can't remember that I ever did.
You keep repeating yourself, ever noticed? Try to spend that time in more valuable ways.[/quote]

Ingried,

My comment addressed your inability to answer a direct question. You are the only one assigning the role of interpreter to yourself.
Am I repeating myself? "Oi weh," to quote one of someone's all-purpose replies.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

and Mariaps...I am 100% sure the "cerebral mass" comment was NOT intended the way you very quickly interpreted it..


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Garden Girl
I think I did reasonably well by not responding to "stupid meaning" and just to some little thing and ignore the insult.
Several of you keep harping on me looking smart. Perhaps I am. Years of studying should show up somewhow, somewhere.
I would hate for all of my efforts, time and money to have been wasted.
Are we not pushing the young to get a higher education? What do you have against it? I encourage it for EVERYONE.

Pity is wasted on me. And I wonder where pathetic fits in.
But then.......


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Now how sure are you about that.
None of my tutors agree with you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Like it or not is what I am say'en.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, folks I did not get much done yesterday except read the nonsense Ingried keeps writing about how intelligent she is above and beyond the rest of us, but has not provided any proof that she has ever stepped inside a university. She only gives us her superior knowledge about life and that she is a "nurse" and has taught other people about the constitution in order to become citizens which she has not done herself.

Until I mentioned that I had the pleasure of meeting President Ronald Regan, she NEVER had mentioned that she had invitations from the "White House" to attend different functions. She changes into whatever we have done in order to make herself look smart!

So today, I am not going to be online reading her garbage one line at a time with incorrect spelling and incomplete sentences.

What have you published? You only say that you are a published "poet" what is the names of the books. It is time to tell all or shut up!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> and Mariaps...I am 100% sure the "cerebral mass" comment was NOT intended the way you very quickly interpreted it..


JanetKyneton, you seem as if you are such a wonderful person, but you really should read some of the back pages of how hateful Ingried/Omnivore is towards all of us with her famous one line garbage. She is Omnivore on other threads who spins her evil garbage.

She calls everyone else stupid, a bigot or anything else she thinks she can get away with so don't try to take up for her as the rest of us can tell what she really is just an illegal trouble maker.

Did you read the reply I sent you about crafts? If not try to find it several pages back on this thread.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


You asked for your spelling errors to be pointed out and say'en is incorrect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Folks, Ingried/Omnivore and Snoozi-Suzi is on another thread titled "I am so upset-should I be" on Oct. 1 KP. More entertainment.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Check your dictionary and you will find "new moon" refers to a phase of the Moon and is not capitalized.

Are you still being tutored in English?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you garden girl. Marenww can only correct but never produce


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Folks, Ingried/Omnivore and Snoozi-Suzi is on another thread titled "I am so upset-should I be" on Oct. 1 KP. More entertainment.


Janeway

We are allowed to be anywhere we wish.
Why does that bother you?
Always looking for trouble aren't you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, Ingried/Omnivore and Snoozi-Suzi is on another thread titled "I am so upset-should I be" on Oct. 1 KP. More entertainment.
> ...


Thank you Janeway. I remember to stay off that one. There is enough stuff this week that will make me vomit without going in for more junk


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
Hello, that would be very fitting.
What are your interests in knitting?
I do hand and machine and knit whatever comes to mind.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

How did my Voter ID topic get turned into a grammar lesson? Maybe all involved should take it privately or start your own grammar topic?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> How did my Voter ID topic get turned into a grammar lesson? Maybe all involved should take it privately or start your own grammar topic?


It start with one correcting everyone but butchering it herself with fragmented sentences and incomplete thoughts. She says to keep it simple for us to understand. Most of us don't even reply to her ignorance any more


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Hi, Ingried,
I used to crochet many years ago and would like to take it up again. Right now I'm knitting blankets. They take quite a while. My grandson saw a small one that I made for his dad when he was a little boy and asked if I'd make one for him, so I did. He just loved it, so I decided to do it for all of them. Five down and eight to go!

I hadn't heard of machine knitting until I got on KP. It must be completely different from hand knitting. Do you have a preference?
Bonnie


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> I am aware of the fact that I capitalize frequently when not indicated.
> Tough when one turns to Teachers and they are not all that
> clear about the rules.
> I shall do my best to improve.
> ...


Ingried, I suggest you forget about the capitalization problem you have until you learn about proper structure of an English sentence. You don't understand that every sentence requires a subject and verb. You do not understand proper use of punctuation (i.e. the comma or period) and you certainly have insulted English teachers.

I suggest you read and digest the "Little Brown Handbook." I suggest you find an English tutor, you need one.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am aware of the fact that I capitalize frequently when not indicated.
> ...


Cherf
I SHALL MAKE IT SIMPLE. COULD GO TO TEXTING LANGUAGE BUT THAT IS NOT TO MY LIKING. NOW THERE ONE CAN FIND SCREWED UP SPELLING.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Maranw is screening g her ignorance now. Talk about rude
Maybe admin will banner her as that is rudder than rude and not allowed
She who is ignorant should take a page from her own so called book
All capitals is prohibited by admin, dip______
Not that you would understand


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
Hello Bonnie
I like both equally. I often knit the main body of an item by machine and finish it with hand knitting or crocheting. I knit most blankets by machine and gather the pieces by 
using a Linker or crochet them together.
I am by far not as experienced in crocheting as in knitting but for what I use it, it is sufficient.

Machine knitting is different and very time saving. I find that it helps being a hand knitter before getting into machine knitting.
Just my take on it.

If you have a chance visit a store which carries knitting machines and just see how they work. It is fun to see something knitted quickly.
Ingried


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Wise Men understand People from around the Globe.
> What is so annyoing regarding my language to you?
> Is it that my vocabulary outweighs yours by miles, my writing is more in the vein of writers than 3rd graders?


Anakephalaiomai !!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Maranw is screening g her ignorance now. Talk about rude
> Maybe admin will banner her as that is rudder than rude and not allowed


Nonnie
NOW THIS IS ENGLISH FOLKS.
I STICK WITH MINE AND IMRPOVE IT.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to make a comment regarding English grammar, usage, and the rules of punctuation and capitalization. Although one should always try to use good language, this is an online forum, not an essay. I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
And now I'm "outta' here."


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Hope you cursed at her. Her writing is more in line with pre-k than a writer


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am aware of the fact that I capitalize frequently when not indicated.
> ...


Cherf
I TOOK YOUR ADVISE AND WRITE LIKE ARCHITECTS NOW.

YOU MIGHT WANT TO SPEAK WITH YOUR FRIENDS IN PRIVATE AND TELL THEM TO CHECK THEIR SPELLING AS
WELL AS PAST, PRESENT AND FUTURE TENSE BEFORE
TRYING TO CORRECT ME IT WILL MAKE THEM LOOK MUCH BETTER.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would like to make a comment regarding English grammar, usage, and the rules of punctuation and capitalization. Although one should always try to use good language, this is an online forum, not an essay. I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
> And now I'm "outta' here."


Thank you for that, finial someone understands what it is like to have a disability. It is hard enough , with out being critized for something one can't help.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Janeway, 
I well understand your problem with all the wonderful crafty stuff we all seem to need. I have tins of buttons and ribbons and lace and beads etc., plastic tubs with lids, full of fabulous fabrics and lace; more filled with balls of wool and yet...I am still buying odd things..I just cannot do without. 

During our Ballroom Dancing days, I just loved embellishing my long gowns with beading and handmade flowers; with the tiny bags and hairpieces to match. Eric always had a matching 'buttonhole' to wear with his black Dinner suit. Now that is all a dream, but I still keep busy with the doll's and baby's knitting.

Small projects so I see a quick result! But the back of my couch is covered with prettily dressed dolls and more baby dolls are now awaiting their outfits.

My Mum was very clever with machine knitting and could finish an adult garment almost overnight...but at least I can pop my knitting bag into my handbag when I go out!!

Have a good evening, Janet


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would like to make a comment regarding English grammar, usage, and the rules of punctuation and capitalization. Although one should always try to use good language, this is an online forum, not an essay. I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
> And now I'm "outta' here."


alcameron
Well spoken. Thank you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would like to make a comment regarding English grammar, usage, and the rules of punctuation and capitalization. Although one should always try to use good language, this is an online forum, not an essay. I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
> And now I'm "outta' here."


Unfortunately the worst one at critiquing others is a foreign illegal that thinks everyone that makes a comment is praising her ignorance


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make a comment regarding English grammar, usage, and the rules of punctuation and capitalization. Although one should always try to use good language, this is an online forum, not an essay. I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
> ...


Nonnie
"foreign illegal" NOW THAT IS AN OXYMORON.
PICK ON ME AND I SHALL RESPOND IN KIND.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

mmm Nonnie, foreign, illegal !??

Is that the reason I feel I am quickly 'put in my place' when I comment ..because I am not an American citizen and therefore have no idea of the context of the topic?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
Very interesting! I'd like to see one. I've seen pictures, but didn't pay that much attention at the time. I'll google.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I shall do my best to improve.
> ...


Ingried: Architects do not write in all caps. The word is "advice" not "advise." You forget the word 'do' before ... now.' The proper word for multiple tenses is "tenses" not "tense". You shouldn't start a sentence (you forgot to use a period and/or comma again) with an empty "it." You shouldn't have used "much" before "better" since this is your first comparison of two not three posts.

It is a wonder anyone can understand your posts. You wrote one sentence with several errors, and one long, run-on sentence with multiple errors.

I see your vocabulary is lacking as you didn't respond to my post wherein you accused me of having the vocabulary of a third grade student. Well, I took a poll, and not one person agreed with you that I sound more dumb with each post I write. I'll go with the unscientific poll.

I guess you really don't have a great command of 'all the world's languages' as you stated, multiple times, you do. I used a well-chosen, one word response, and *you didn't understand that one word*. My point made in *a* word.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
> And now I'm "outta' here."


No one, except Ingried, insults anyone for improper sentence structure, spelling, word usage, grammar, etc. Ingried claims superiority over everyone and says she makes only a few spelling mistakes.

Ingried challenged those she insulted to point out her spelling mistakes, and we are obliging.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
I STICK WITH A D V I S E. I TOOK COUR COUNSEL

PLEASE STICK WITH THE TRUTH. I NEVER STATED ANYTHING LIKE "COMMAND OF ALL THE WORLD'S LANGUAGES". WHY DO YOU WANT TOO LOOK SO INEPT?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried
> ...


maripas. Ingreid is referring to a very small number of the population that were actually born here legally. Most from actual slaves or their decendants. The rest are here illegally and naturally would have no record of their birth. So it would be more difficult for them to obtain a proper ID.

Ingreid tends to overgeneralize.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Me thinks that little Ingried has gotten her wrist slapped playing with the "big" girls. tsk tsk


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> I STICK WITH A D V I S E. I TOOK COUR COUNSEL
> 
> PLEASE STICK WITH THE TRUTH. I NEVER STATED ANYTHING LIKE "COMMAND OF ALL THE WORLD'S LANGUAGES". WHY DO YOU WANT TOO LOOK SO INEPT?


Error: advise, cour, counsel, too (look them up)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

No one, except Ingried, insults anyone for improper sentence structure, spelling, word usage, grammar, etc. Ingried claims superiority over everyone and says she makes only a few spelling mistakes.

Ingried challenged those she insulted to point out her spelling mistakes, and we are obliging.[/quote]

It was just a general comment about language skills. I hope everyone is tolerant of mistakes so that people who want to can contribute without fearing retribution or ridicule about his/her writing skills. We all make mistakes.


----------



## Limeygal (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually, with absolutely no intention of being contentious, I have to say that there are people against voter ID. A former neighbor of mine, with whom I was visiting last week, is passionately against it and apparently there is some talk about a bill being introduced in DC to that effect. (The latter may be a rumor). But there is no doubt some people are against it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


No, you only say you do your homework. You never prove anything anyone asks you to, just get snippy. Was it part of your homework assignment to make up a conspiracy theory of "depositing fortunes decades ahead"? Where are these "fortunes" deposited? Who is demanding the Post Office to do this? What other companies are demanded to do this, as your statement implies? Looking forward to an actual answer, but won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Soloweygirl
Having been born here and having no birth certificate is not very unusual at all among some older people. Several generations ago many people were born at home and their birth was never formally registered. If lucky some churches have baptism records and that is all. Many of those people are white and not descendents of slaves either.
The 2nd person I met when coming to this country was a white lady born in a small town, she never had her birth registered anywhere and her schooling was ONLY in German.
A former neighbor was born in a small town and she was not even sure in which one. She was one of 11 children whose parents were tenant farmers. We had a lot of work getting any papers of her existence when she needed to get her expired drivers license replaced.
This is a big country with all sorts of circumstances.
We need to learn much more about the history of this country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I just had a bad experience on the Lean/Left post, so I won't be going back. But, just in case you're interested, here it is. Not wasting my time any more with people who really aren't being nice. First he/she used the word, then I mentioned it, then he/she put a smiley face on my post after the word. I'm getting petty now. I'm through with this silliness. This isn't middle school any more.


ConanO'K wrote:
This is something that every American should be concerned about. Why is Mrs. Romney so worried about her husband's mental well-being?

Kos and Daily Kos are registered trademarks of Kos Media, LLC

Regarding post on Ann Romney saying she worries about Mitt's "mental well-being" if he should win the presidency, I think it needs a closer look. Because I think what we just saw was a moment of candor, and one we should be grateful for.

Here's the exchange (and it's on video, toward the end):

Asked what her primary worry would be should her husband succeed in defeating President Obama on Nov. 6, Mrs. Romney replied, "You know, I think my biggest concern, obviously, would just be for his mental well-being." 
"I have all the confidence in the world in his ability, in his decisiveness and his leadership skills, in his understanding of the economy, in his understanding of what's missing right now in the economy - you know, pieces that are missing to get this jumpstarted," she continued. "So for me I think it would just be the emotional part of it."

She doesn't say, "But he can handle it." She doesn't even imply it.
In answering the question of "what her primary worry would be should her husband succeed in defeating President Obama on Nov. 6," Ann Romney starts with her worry about whether Mitt can withstand the pressures of being president, which of course must be tremendous, then talks about other things that she thinks he would be good atand finishes by reiterating that she worries about his mental/emotional ability to handle the pressure.

How do you, as the spouse of a presidential candidate talking to the public about that husband/candidate, NOT finish that statement with "But he can handle it" - unless you actually worry that maybe he can't? I mean, that just seemed like candor. It is very difficult to take anything from that answer except that Ann Romney is herself worried that her husband may not be able to handle the pressure of being president. Based on what? Your guess is as good as minebut she's been married to the guy for decades. She knows him. And she has undoubtedly seen him under pressure.

Take a closer look at the way she constructs her response:

"I have all the confidence in the world in his ability...
..."So for me I think it would just be the emotional part of it."

'I have all the confidence in the world" about that other stuff..but on the emotional endconfrontation with Iran, perhapsput me down as "iffy".'
That's just spine-tingly.

Should it count in our assessment of Mitt Romney that his wifehis very devoted and caring wife, I might addappears to worry about her husband's ability to handle the pressures that go along with being president of the U.S.? I think so. When you consider the fact that Mitt Romney apparently has no moral aversion to lying, that he has changed political positions so drastically and so many times that it's almost impossible to tell what he as one human being actually believes about anythingthat he put the family dog in a carrier on the roof of his car, for Christ's sakethe fact that his own wife worries about his "mental well-being" under pressure means something more than if all those other weirdnesses were not present: Mitt Romney is one messed up motherfucker. 

Ann Romney is Mitt Romney's wife of 43 years. She knows Mitt Romney better than any of us can ever hope to. It should not only count that she, of all people, appears to be worried about Mitt's ability to handle being presidentwe should be profoundly grateful she got the chance to let us know. (Before the election, thank God.)

P.S. Imagine if Michelle Obama had said that.

TAGS
2012 electionsAnn RomneyBarack ObamaMitt RomneyPresidentRecommendedWhite House



ConanO'K,
Considering the question, I have a different take on her answer. When Ann Romney said she would worry about Mitt's "mental well-being" if he should win the presidency, I think she means that she will not be advising him on policy but will be more concerned with the home environment, keeping it conducive to his doing his job. That's my guess, BUT - I am a Romney supporter. 

ConanO'K, I just re-read your post and realize that you used a very rude word to describe Mitt Romney. (You said, "Mitt Romney is one messed up motherfucker." I'm quite sure he is not. Of anyone here is reading this post, the smiley face wasn't put on by me and cannot be deleted by me. I tried. Oh, well.

I believe you're the one who said this forum would be civil today.
Bonnie

bonbf3


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> 
> PLEASE STICK WITH THE TRUTH. I NEVER STATED ANYTHING LIKE "COMMAND OF ALL THE WORLD'S LANGUAGES". WHY DO YOU WANT TOO LOOK SO INEPT?


Ingried: Because you asked for the truth, here are just a few of 'your truths' (quotes of yours) where you describe your wordly education and studies. You still don't understand the ONE word answer I gave you. Oh, well ....

"I write in short sentences to make it easier for folks to comprehend. Apparently still too long."

"Funny you mention a dictionary. Actually wrote one for an
American Company buying a Copper Company in Europe.
When you are multilingual you get into all sorts of areas of
translations etc."

"Wise Men understand People from around the Globe.
The World is their Plateau. What is so annyoing regarding my language to you?Is it that my vocabulary outweighs yours by miles, my writing is more in the vein of writers than 3rd graders?"

"Yes, it is published in several languages and way beyond first Editions."

"We are Citizens of the World and we love it. Mingling with other cultures broadens one's horizon, an education no University can give."

"I know you would love to have command of a vocabulary as I do. It is a zenith you won't reach. You have shown no progression so far."

"My Country of birth has EXTREMELY high standards for learning and is a World Leader in many things. I doubt that you would ever make it through even one Semester there."

"One of my Grandmothers was Dutch and we learned her language very well - she made us study it each and every day. It is a gentle sounding language I have to say."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Friends,

I'm leaving Lean/Left, Voter ID Yay or Nay, and Women's Progressive. Not opening them any more. I'm not a masochist, and for every nice comment there are five vicious ones. 

I enjoyed my exchanges with you- you've all been very nice to me. However, I believe my ulcer bleeds every time I get on here, so I'm going to stick to knitting topics. I hope I see some of you on there!

Best of luck to all in the election. May the best man win - and may the U.S.A. heal and prosper!

Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It was just a general comment about language skills. I hope everyone is tolerant of mistakes so that people who want to can contribute without fearing retribution or ridicule about his/her writing skills. We all make mistakes.


So true, I just wish you could explain this to Ingreid!


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Bonnie, I am with you..


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> mmm Nonnie, foreign, illegal !??
> 
> Is that the reason I feel I am quickly 'put in my place' when I comment ..because I am not an American citizen and therefore have no idea of the context of the topic?


Since I was not talking about you I was not trying to put you in any place.
The one I was talking about knows who she is. She slanders, ridicules, and makes fun of Everyone that has a different belief than hers.
She uses fragment sentences, with many errors but if you type to fast, miss or leave out a letter she is the first one to comment about bad English.
She has started to write everything in caps that is considered Yelling and people have been band from this site for . Intolerance is her key mode. 
I have several friends that are not from this country and I don't put people as a whole down. I and many others are tired of putting up with her rude, unintelligent remarks


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm leaving Lean/Left, Voter ID Yay or Nay, and Women's Progressive. Not opening them any more. I'm not a masochist, and for every nice comment there are five vicious ones.
> 
> ...


Hi, Bonnie, I'm sorry you got insulted in that forum, but, honestly, that is all they do. The allow you to post, and then eliminate you with ugly words or simply the delete button.

I will say, I expect no less. They recently got shut down as they self-destructed and then re-grouped mid September. There is a recent post in the group by a Lean Left member who is upset that only Conservatives are engaged and not those in the private forum. Therefore, the Progs started posting in the greater forum again to get 'heard" and spew their filth. Disgusting behavior all around.

No facts, no truths, ugly words and insults - that is all they stand for.

You won't be treated that way by Conservatives, I can assure you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

To be fair, lying, bickering, put-downs, and insults are rampant everywhere.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> To be fair, lying, bickering, put-downs, and insults are rampant everywhere.


No they are not fair. They happen in the Lean Forward/Lean Left group where you are a member and when your fellow members and leader post in the greater forum.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I just had a bad experience on the Lean/Left post, so I won't be going back. But, just in case you're interested, here it is. Not wasting my time any more with people who really aren't being nice. First he/she used the word, then I mentioned it, then he/she put a smiley face on my post after the word. I'm getting petty now. I'm through with this silliness. This isn't middle school any more.
> 
> ConanO'K wrote:
> This is something that every American should be concerned about. Why is Mrs. Romney so worried about her husband's mental well-being?
> ...


Bonbf you are so right. Conanok is one of the most foul mouthed people I have ever seen on this site.
She claims Romney changes his story constantly but fails to mention the idiot in the white house who would not know a truth if it slapped him in the face. All he does is lie, make his staff lie, and ignore people of importance so he can be eye candy, his words, makes me want to vomit. True in this White House is foreign . All he cares about is his muslim brotherhood and changing America for the worse.
Ann's concerns for her husband are admiral, because with the mess this administration has made he will need a great home environment to relax in.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, lying, bickering, put-downs, and insults are rampant everywhere.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bonbf you are so right. Conanok is one of the most foul mouthed people I have ever seen on this site.
She claims Romney changes his story constantly but fails to mention the idiot in the white house who would not know a truth if it slapped him in the face. All he does is lie, make his staff lie, and ignore people of importance so he can be eye candy, his words, makes me want to vomit. True in this White House is foreign . All he cares about is his muslim brotherhood and changing America for the worse.

Above is an example of what I was talking about. It's right here on this discussion---lying, name-calling, and insulting all wrapped up in one little quote.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Bonbf you are so right. Conanok is one of the most foul mouthed people I have ever seen on this site.
> She claims Romney changes his story constantly but fails to mention the idiot in the white house who would not know a truth if it slapped him in the face. All he does is lie, make his staff lie, and ignore people of importance so he can be eye candy, his words, makes me want to vomit. True in this White House is foreign . All he cares about is his muslim brotherhood and changing America for the worse.
> 
> Above is an example of what I was talking about. It's right here on this discussion---lying, name-calling, and insulting all wrapped up in one little quote.


Really did you read her complete rant. Probably not, but then you are one of Her group. What more can we expect
If you think we are going to be walked over without a word you are sadly mistaken


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

And HE ia NOT in charge. Congress is. The Members of Congress write and pass laws. Even if the President opposes those laws, the Members of Congress can re-vote on those laws and pass them by a mere 2/3 majority of their votes.
You should know how your government works.


bonbf3 said:


> henhouse2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, if we Dems were so heavily exploiting false voting how come we aren't in charge? Could it be the obscene amounts of money spent by the Republicans to flood the airwaves with lies? $75.00 per man, woman and child in Wisconsin to keep Walker. I am more concerned about the electronic voting machines...that is where your fraud is.
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Apologies for accidental double post.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, her complete rant contained a long quote from Daily Kos. You missed my point. I was trying to tell you that lying, insulting, and name-calling go on on this site as well as others, and that's why I quoted one of the people from this topic. That's all.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, her complete rant contained a long quote from Daily Kos. You missed my point. I was trying to tell you that lying, insulting, and name-calling go on on this site as well as others, and that's why I quoted one of the people from this topic. That's all.


Alcameron: You, a Progressive member, are lying now. The long quote was NOT from the Daily Kos (whatever that is or thinks). LillyK d/b/a ConanO'K did the insulting, name-calling, taking the name of the Lord, God, in vain and did the cursing _all in her own words._ No editorial did that, ConanO'K did!

Re-read her post.

I, on the other hand, am a Conservative, I choose "FREEDOM" over a managed site where a dictator rules and eliminates people at her discretion and where one is expected to march in 'lock-step' and be controlled by the 'leader.'

I don't give up my Freedom of Speech for anyone, don't follow a dictator well at all and don't believe in suppression or elimination because I don't drink the Kool-Aid passed around.

I go with my Freedoms and leave the 'managed' group to others.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cherf said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, her complete rant contained a long quote from Daily Kos. You missed my point. I was trying to tell you that lying, insulting, and name-calling go on on this site as well as others, and that's why I quoted one of the people from this topic. That's all.
> ...


I will re-read her post. I am not arguing with you about anything political. We are entitled to our own opinions. I'm just saying that there is enough name-calling, lying, and insulting to go around on this site, and it is NOT one-sided.
Amen.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
Even the simplest machines can produce very nice items.
It seems that most people start with a plain, not too expensive machine and graduate from there.
You can get a lot of information in this forum and help is always at hand. 
Some cities periodically have a craft fair at which all kinds of machines can be viewed in action.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I will re-read her post. I am not arguing with you about anything political. We are entitled to our own opinions. I'm just saying that there is enough name-calling, lying, and insulting to go around on this site, and it is NOT one-sided.
> Amen.


I understand. Also, be sure to read Lilly's/ConanO'K's * own * words in another post today that tells the Progressive members to be civil to each other _within the forum._ No instructions from your leader about civility in the greater, public KP threads. Interesting! Although, no one follows your leader's requests anyway including herself. Go figure!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I can only control (or try) my own behavior. And sometimes I'm not good at that!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen language like that on this forum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> mmm Nonnie, foreign, illegal !??
> 
> Is that the reason I feel I am quickly 'put in my place' when I comment ..because I am not an American citizen and therefore have no idea of the context of the topic?


She did not mean you, so don't worry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make a comment regarding English grammar, usage, and the rules of punctuation and capitalization. Although one should always try to use good language, this is an online forum, not an essay. I would like to point out that there are many reasons a person's language skills may not appear to be perfect. There are all kinds of people contributing to KP. People may be learning/language disabled, learners of English as a second language, uneducated, sufferers of a stroke or other brain injury, or find that casual language skills are appropriate for a forum like this. I think all people should be encouraged to use the forum, and I admire anyone with some type of disability (or other factor) that has the spunk and courage it must take to still participate. Bless them!
> ...


I should have said someone al ong with the B friends.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, her complete rant contained a long quote from Daily Kos. You missed my point. I was trying to tell you that lying, insulting, and name-calling go on on this site as well as others, and that's why I quoted one of the people from this topic. That's all.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


theyarnlady
You found it necessary to tell me that you DO NOT have any disability when I apologized to you and you got pretty heated about me mentioning it.
Now which is it did you lie to me then or to the people here now?
An honest reply might be in order.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't help it. I believe you mean to say 'admirable.' Please stop this silliness.



Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just had a bad experience on the Lean/Left post, so I won't be going back. But, just in case you're interested, here it is. Not wasting my time any more with people who really aren't being nice. First he/she used the word, then I mentioned it, then he/she put a smiley face on my post after the word. I'm getting petty now. I'm through with this silliness. This isn't middle school any more.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. None of us is perfect, but can't we have fun discussing ideas?



alcameron said:


> I can only control (or try) my own behavior. And sometimes I'm not good at that!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

TO WHOM IT DOESN'T CONSIR

I HAVE HAD A GRAND MALL SEIZURE, AND HAVE EPILEPSY

i have short term memory lost, and lost of language skills, and spelling is part of that.

Your pm to me was as nasty as I have ever gotten, pills no pills drinking? what was that about. It was mean and you lady are not even fit to be called a nurse let alone understanding.

I have a deep faith in GOD and beleive it or not I pray that he will give me a love for you as one is not to hate even their enmys. and pray that God will Bless you and your life.

But right now as before I DISPISE YOU

I don't have a disability you stupid foul mouth women. I don't consire what i have as a disability, I can walk I can talk, I can think. I may not always remember things, and I may not be able to spell any more. But to me a disability is lost of limbs, lost of mind, being handicap, ect. You have no compassion except for your own self, you are to me the lost soul looking for a reason to live and using others to down graud to make what you think makes you look so much better. I can't imagae nor do I ever want to know what a empty life you have had and lead.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I can't help it. I believe you mean to say 'admirable.' Please stop this silliness.


Wake up snoozi_suzi. The greater forum isn't interested in the filth, curses, insults and disgraceful words the Progressive Forum writes when you and the members post to one another.

No need to copy and post the trash from your private forum and leader onto the greater forums again and again just to be heard.

Anyone who wants to read the trash in the private group can do so on her own. Keep your trash and trash mouths to yourself.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady
> You found it necessary to tell me that you DO NOT have any disability when I apologized to you and you got pretty heated about me mentioning it.
> Now which is it did you lie to me then or to the people here now?
> An honest reply might be in order.


Ingried. I am asking you once, and respectfully, drop your line of questioning to theyarnlady. Leave her alone.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > mmm Nonnie, foreign, illegal !??
> ...


Thank you yarnlady. I did clear that up but I'm not sure it was read.
As janetKeyton seems to be very nice and dosen't slam someone in every post I would never say that to her
I really think that the progressives think they can walk all over us for not drinking their kool- aide but I for one an sick and tired of it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you think I am such a lier try this

Unversity of Wisconsin Hospital,

Neurology dept. 


Ask for VAl she is my Neurologist's Nurse. I do not think the Doctor will have time nor will dicuss my medical records with you. Especial with you. Just ask Val if I am a patient .


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I agree. None of us is perfect, but can't we have fun discussing ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when everyone thinks they have the right to correct everything others say. 
How fast do you type and do you have a computer that corrects things if you type a wrong letter? Most new lap tops, iPads, and phones do. It can change the whole sentence if you don't catch it before you post.
NO one on this forum, of my friends think we are perfect as the progressives think they are. We enjoy each others comments and refuse to be treated like dirt by progressives that think they are gods of their own making.
If I misspelled something get over it


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

you guys have me so damned confused while trying to read all these 'quotes' above. I'm not sure who is saying what.......but I want to address this to the person who commented about Obama's presidency (maybe it was snoozi suzi who said it, but it's right above my comment, up a few posters)................

AMEN SISTA!! Obama wouldn't know the truth if it were in bed right next to him.....I can't think of the number of contradictions and actions that have come from this man. This man is most definitely 'an' Anti-Christ, maybe/maybe not 'the' Anti-Christ' but if he's not, we're in for a world of trouble when the true AC is finally revealed.

He claims to be a Christian, yet he covers a statue of Jesus Christ while one of his 'friends' spoke in Georgetown, not long after he was elected. He tells us that 'we should be our brothers' keepers', while he has a blood brother in Africa who lives in squaller (sp??).

The US has ALWAYS been allies with Israel, not any more!

He's a Christian? Yet he bows down to the Muslim Brotherhood and their allies. He 'steps in' while muslims are killing other muslims but does nothing while Christians are being slain every day in foreign lands.

Everything that I say about Obama, I can back it up. I remember talking about how nice it was when we, Americans, got 2 stimulus checks when Bush was president and someone commented 'it was 'your' money anyway, Bush didn't give you anything that wasn't yours to begin with'..........OK, well if that's true, which I don't believe, then where is my stimulus check from Obama?

He is slowly leading our country farther and farther away from Democracy..........he wants everyone to depend on the government. He's giving more and more excuses for people to get on or stay on welfare......but what's going to happen to the fools who fall for that crap, once the govt'. has complete control of your life (finances, health care, etc.), what's going to happen? The reigns will be pulled back and pulled back hard. There's going to come a time when those who don't believe or realize what's been happening to our country since he took office and then it will be too late...........I only wish that Romney would have had the lovely Condy Rice run along with him as Vice President then no one could say that because a white person doesn't like Obama, it's automatically presumed they are prejudiced against black people......................if Obama hasn't done the country any good in the past 4 years, what makes anyone think that he can do it in another 4 years..............and we don't even want to get into the 'economy that he was handed' do we? What was it when he took office 10 trillion and what it is now, going on 16 trillion...........Mr. O has overspent by 6 trillion in ONLY 4 YEARS!?!?! That'smore than 50% of what is was before he came in...........I still laugh at the commercial of the man who has been unemployed for 2 plus year yet still claims he's gonna vote for Obama again in November???? Does anyone else besides me know that many of the 'jobs he's created' were for Cencus takers, a job that is only done once every 10 years..............we may not know anything about Mitt Romney but just going on what I do know that Mr. O has done..........it's a clear choice.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you karen2835.
I can assure you it was me and not snoozing suzi. 
The greatest problem is that the progressives don't see anything that Obama says or does as wrong even when it is slapping them in the face. 
Mitt Romney has not sealed anything, but Obama has sealed every record he has because he went to his high end colleges on foreign aide. Things are coming out if only some will pay attention to the facts.
Your facts are right but some will not listen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > mmm Nonnie, foreign, illegal !??
> ...


If you mean my post, I'm talking about obscenities, not grammatical errors or spelling errors or errors of English usage.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > JanetKyneton said:
> ...


No bonbf3 she was talking about a post I made and did not want JanetKeneton to think I was talking about her, because I was not


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh - there I go again, thinking it's all about ME!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

IGREID

Here is some more informtation for you . 

I AM ON LAMOTRIGINE 2OO MG TWICE A DAY. I is the thrid medicine I have been on

Doctor Susanne Seeger is my docotr look her up . 

I think I have supplyed you with enough proof that I am not a lier

DON'T NOT EVER EVER CALL ME A LIER, LOOK TO YOUR SELF FOR THE TRUTH.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> TO WHOM IT DOESN'T CONSIR
> 
> I HAVE HAD A GRAND MALL SEIZURE, AND HAVE EPILEPSY
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
Insults were not necessary just clarification and now we got it.
I wish you well.
You posted my PM and there was nothing nasty about it, I
wondered about your writings and stated what I thought the reason for it might be. At that point nothing had ever been said about you having a disability. You answered back stating that you had none. 
Case closed now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gee whiz I have been gone all day but was able to catch up on all the garbage writings. A few new people have shown up -- a few nice and a few not so nice.

Karen 2835, thank you for your comments and we have wondered where you have been - knitting we guess.

How are all my B-Heads and of course the Queen today?

Ingried still is twirling around this site, but did not read what I wrote about my birth certificate. If people don't have a BC then they are in this country illegally. If the lady you "helped" get a BC, please tell me "how did she get a drivers license in the first place that was now expired. Do tell me all about the ladies birth not being recorded as even people in the "hills" are proud to get their children's birth recorded. 

A reservation cannot be anymore in the boonies than any place in the USA. The tribal "doctor" was not licensed, but delivered babies for the Indian women free of charge. Four of my siblings were delivered by him and ALL of their births and my birth was recorded at the county court House. My youngest brother was born in a hospital.

Ingried still responds to verbage she picks as she thinks it will prove "how very smart" she is -- but open mouth and insert foot. Hoof and mouth disease I assume?

Yes, I do not understand why Admn. allows ConanO'K to curse on their site and call Romney such a horrible name. No person deserves to be called such a name.

Admn. must be Democratic to allow such bad language to be written on such a wonderful site. There must not be anyone home in the Admn. office.

Where did you go Northwoods Gal? I thought you were asking to become friends. Well. . . .

Must polish those prada boots as was out in the rain today. Have a good evening my B-H friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady
> ...


Yes, Ingried, I am "telling" you to leave theyarnlady "alone." She did not "lie" to you as you are not smart enough to know what a disability means.

Since you "tell" us you are a nurse, which I doubt, you should look it up. Get the facts!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Gee, who are you talking to? I'm the one that said we should be careful about criticizing a person's language skills because they might have a disability.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Gee, who are you talking to? I'm the one that said we should be careful about criticizing a person's language skills because they might have a disability.


Well, if you will look back, it was Ingried who keeps asking theyarnlady about if she has a disability.

Sorry, if you thought I was talking to you as that was not my intent. Please read all of the notes in the one I responded, but if I am wrong, then I'm sorry.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> IGREID
> 
> Here is some more informtation for you .
> 
> ...


theyarnlady, Ingried is so insecure that she wants everyone to think that she is superior to all. She will not answer questions that she is asked, when someone makes a mistake she is quick to point it out but if she makes a mistake she refuses to admit it. She gives a bogus means of info--her tutor?? No one else has the education, knowledge, or life experiences that she has had. I know no one who is so excited to burst anothers bubble even she doesn't know their circumstances. No you are not disabled, she is. She has a sick mind.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, who are you talking to? I'm the one that said we should be careful about criticizing a person's language skills because they might have a disability.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to apologize to everone for the rant I went on, but when I am called a lier, by someone who does not even know me or my condition I will go off. I did not mean to cause pain to anyone other then who it was meant for. But I should not have done it this way. But since I have had this happen before, I should also not have brought up my health problems. So I ask you to forgive me for upsetting the rest of you. Thank you


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Janeway
Why do you speak for her? Read how she answered and mind your own business.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize to everone for the rant I went on, but when I am called a lier, by someone who does not even know me or my condition I will go off. I did not mean to cause pain to anyone other then who it was meant for. But I should not have done it this way. But since I have had this happen before, I should also not have brought up my health problems. So I ask you to forgive me for upsetting the rest of you. Thank you


theyarnlady
You told me you had no disability and got sharp with me and then go all over the canvass saying you have one.
So I still say that you either lied than or are lying now.
Pretty simple.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, who are you talking to? I'm the one that said we should be careful about criticizing a person's language skills because they might have a disability.
> ...


This is a knitting forum. We shouldn't have to disclose any personal info unless we want to. We can pretend to be a princess or an actor or an astronaut, and although it would be unusual, we can do it. We can say we're from UK if we're not, or from USA if we're from Iceland. There's no proving or not proving required in a forum like this. Unless someone wants to hire a private eye!!

Let's just assume that everyone is telling us the truth and take it from there. Take it at face value and respond accordingly. No worrying. ???? A little Twilight Zone music, please.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I think all Conservatives pretty much know to completely ignore Ingried and her evil heart. She can talk to herself 365/24/7 as far as I'm concerned. I have never encountered such an evil person, and I've been around a good portion of the world.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I think all Conservatives pretty much know to completely ignore Ingried and her evil heart. She can talk to herself 365/24/7 as far as I'm concerned. I have never encountered such an evil person, and I've been around a good portion of the world.


Amen to that

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


bonbf3
It is very fair to say that one's health is a very private issue
and should remain such.
Just to clarify - in case you missed it - theyarnlady and I had
some rather heated exchanges and an other member chimed in and disclosed that the yarnlady has a disability and therefore some problems with her writings. I openly apologized as well
as PMd theyarnlady. theyarnlady disclosed what I wrote to her
and I have no problem with that whatsoever but she also answered back that she did NOT have a disability and got very sharp with me. Now again "disability" is being mentioned on a pretty regular basis and accusations against me are being made which are a total fraud. That is the story and it is hard to believe that it cannot be put to rest. theyarnlady keeps poking at me with inaccuracies.
Time this is being put to rest. Disabilities are no excuse any longer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Friends,

I made a mistake about the posting by ConanO'K. She was quoting someone. I read it twice, but apparently did not read closely enough. She was very angry with me, and I have apologized to her and told her I would clear it up on our forum.

I'm done with this. I'm not tough enough. I'm not used to having spats with other women, and I don't like it at all. I'd rather communicate in person where people are considerate and polite because you're looking right at them. I'll read but no comments from me unless I'm saying something nice.

Thank you all.

Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


I understand. I'm just not going to say another thing on here unless I can say something nice because someone got very angry with me when I made a mistake about something she said. I don't blame her, but I feel very bad about it. I am not tough enough for this kind of thing - don't like conflict with other women. Thanks for explaining this to me. I appreciate it. I'll still be reading, but commenting less. 
Take care, Ingried.
Bonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize to everone for the rant I went on, but when I am called a lier, by someone who does not even know me or my condition I will go off. I did not mean to cause pain to anyone other then who it was meant for. But I should not have done it this way. But since I have had this happen before, I should also not have brought up my health problems. So I ask you to forgive me for upsetting the rest of you. Thank you


You have no reason to be sorry theyarn lady . We all know of whom you speak and as others have said, she is the most hateful person most of us have encountered from here to Hong Kong and back. You know we all support each other from crude, rude, mean, spitefull people. Unfortunately even if she is educated as most of us doubt she is book smart and street stupid.
Nurses are compassionate people but she has not got one ounce in her little finger more less her body


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's no proving or not proving required in a forum like this. Unless someone wants to hire a private eye!!
> 
> Let's just assume that everyone is telling us the truth and take it from there. Take it at face value and respond accordingly. No worrying. ???? A little Twilight Zone music, please.


bonbf3 (Bonnie), Please don't be so naive. I saw your post in ConanO'K's forum where you offered her an apology for misquoting her. Look up the video and documentation she referenced. Don't take her word for what she accused you of. You were correct to rebuff her crudeness. Don't believe LillyK or me, look up the video and written comments!

You will see, the part about the dog and the swearing and cursing are *Lilly's* words, NOT from the video or anyone writing an editorial about the video. The video was seconds and Ann said a simple statement. The liberal blog and LillyK/ConanO'K added all the offensive opinions and language.

Don't take what anyone in the Progressive forum says at face value; it is most often opinions and lies. ConanO'K fed you another lie and line of BS and you bought it.

You deserve the truth; stay away from the lies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Ingried I have a copy of your pm would you like for me to post it on here for all to see?You are the one who keeps mention disability, I never said that and you even said that to me in your pm, you said I had a disability. Oh please show me where you ever apologized. You bet we had heated exchanges, and why did you ever question your motive? You called me a lair, why would I not defend myself. You have done so many mean things to me and you expect me not to response in kind. You are not all that innocense. You even called me a lier This is the last post as you said to me in your pm I will post to you. You are like a little brat, who goes into a temper tantarm , and then runs around and exclaims I did nothing wrong. I am so tired of you and I don't even want to deal with you or your truths as you see them. You get over it, you are just as much to blame . So please get over it. Now lets hear another word about your inocense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Bonnie don't you dare leave me here. You have not made any mistakes, you have spoken quit honest, with kindness. Please don't be silent and let others rule over what you have to say. I appreciate your spirit and your kindness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now on to something I find funny .
OUr President will be in Madison on Thursday, In an open form outside on Unversity of Wisconsin grounds.

The weather forcast at the time he will be arriving is for rain and thunderstorms. 
How is that for timing.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now on to something I find funny .
> OUr President will be in Madison on Thursday, In an open form outside on Unversity of Wisconsin grounds.
> 
> The weather forcast at the time he will be arriving is for rain and thunderstorms.
> How is that for timing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no proving or not proving required in a forum like this. Unless someone wants to hire a private eye!!
> ...


Thanks, Cherf. You know what? It's just not worth the energy. I may look it up but I'm not into arguments, and I'm not participating in anything else involving ConanO'K. I really appreciate your support, though. You are so good about seeing things as they are and standing up for others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


We all are behind you Bonnie and cherf will lead the way through the muck for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Thank you all! That was not fun. I couldn't find the editorial she said she quoted. Oh well, it's over now. Finis!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


With chin up and red prada's on we will go forth with a smile on our face and laugh our way through the muck lucks.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We all are behind you Bonnie and cherf will lead the way through the muck for us.


Oh, great, Yarnie - I get the title of lead sh_ _ head? Well, I guess somebody has to do it - it may as well be me. Follow me ... Forward March! Watch your step and your shoes.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I can not believe the naivety of some Democrats.....what else has to happen for some of you to SEE the truth about Mr. O...........OMG, some of the guns from the Fast & Furious issue were actually traced back to Mr. O's Administration, the Embassy attack (you know, the one where people brought 'rocket launchers' to a protest against a 'video'.....a video that hit youtube over 6 months ago (but they just decided to rant about it now?, yeah...OK)...it's just one COVER UP after the other..........and how about the idiotic comment that was made when some agents were caught 'misbehaving' while in Las Vegas a few months back........what did he say? "Well, if prior administrations didn't start this type of convention or whatever it was that they were there for.......'' is clearly laughable..........and Mr. Obama and anyone else who stands by his claim to Christianity......where in the Christian Bible does it say that there are 'many paths to heaven', what book, what verse, please tell me so I can read up on it because MY bible tells me that there is but ONE WAY to heaven and that is through Jesus Christ and Jesus Christ alone.....stop trying to 'make everybody feel good'.....when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > We all are behind you Bonnie and cherf will lead the way through the muck for us.
> ...


You will never be the lead sh__head Cherf because we all appreciate your hard work for the greatest cause our freedoms


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I can not believe the naivety of some Democrats.....what else has to happen for some of you to SEE the truth about Mr. O...........OMG, some of the guns from the Fast & Furious issue were actually traced back to Mr. O's Administration, the Embassy attack (you know, the one where people brought 'rocket launchers' to a protest against a 'video'.....a video that hit youtube over 6 months ago (but they just decided to rant about it now?, yeah...OK)...it's just one COVER UP after the other..........and how about the idiotic comment that was made when some agents were caught 'misbehaving' while in Las Vegas a few months back........what did he say? "Well, if prior administrations didn't start this type of convention or whatever it was that they were there for.......'' is clearly laughable..........and Mr. Obama and anyone else who stands by his claim to Christianity......where in the Christian Bible does it say that there are 'many paths to heaven', what book, what verse, please tell me so I can read up on it because MY bible tells me that there is but ONE WAY to heaven and that is through Jesus Christ and Jesus Christ alone.....stop trying to 'make everybody feel good'.....when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!


Thank you Karen2835 you are right on!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I can not believe the naivety of some Democrats.....what else has to happen for some of you to SEE the truth about Mr. O...........OMG, some of the guns from the Fast & Furious issue were actually traced back to Mr. O's Administration, the Embassy attack (you know, the one where people brought 'rocket launchers' to a protest against a 'video'.....a video that hit youtube over 6 months ago (but they just decided to rant about it now?, yeah...OK)...it's just one COVER UP after the other..........and how about the idiotic comment that was made when some agents were caught 'misbehaving' while in Las Vegas a few months back........what did he say? "Well, if prior administrations didn't start this type of convention or whatever it was that they were there for.......'' is clearly laughable..........and Mr. Obama and anyone else who stands by his claim to Christianity......where in the Christian Bible does it say that there are 'many paths to heaven', what book, what verse, please tell me so I can read up on it because MY bible tells me that there is but ONE WAY to heaven and that is through Jesus Christ and Jesus Christ alone.....stop trying to 'make everybody feel good'.....when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!


Everything you have said it true, everday our rights become less and less, and all Obama to quote him is to say It's a bump in the road. If we get many more bumps we will be the road its self.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Plus you know the way we would all get lost and end up to our heads in the muck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > We all are behind you Bonnie and cherf will lead the way through the muck for us.
> ...


Nay not the lead ____. Just the one who knows how to get us there.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> ... when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!


Karen, you are so correct. You may wish to check out a new thread topic where I posted a video by Bishop Jackson about why Christians must leave the slavery of the Democratic Party. 
P.S. Stay away from the Lean Left group - you'll get sick reading about how they think Christanity should be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well must close this chapter for the night, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings. nite all


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL.......there's probably so much 'bait' dangling over there or some cheese for a few mice over here. I didn't even know about that 'group of women' but all I can say is when the shit 'really' hits the fan and it starts coming back in their faces, maybe then they'll see what us conservatives were talking about the whole time.

And for those of you who forgot..........our wonderful Christian Leader was following teachings of Jeremiah Wright for 20 some years until he took office......so you see, even though I hate everything that JW stands for, that goes to show you right there, that Obama will not stand by anyone....this man was such a great 'spiritual' leader, then why has Obama left him?

Be careful Mr. Holden, is that his name, the man infamous with the Fast & Furious, Obama's gonna drop you on your ass too quickly enough. I hope Mr. Holden's not 'holding out' thinking Obama's gonna continue to stand by his side through all these accusations.....how many more days til the election, 36? I'm gonna guess that Obama will start changing his mind about Mr. Holden come day 32. He'll wait that long so when he drops him on his ass, the 'people' will see what he's done and may or may not vote for him.



Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > ... when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now on to something I find funny .
> OUr President will be in Madison on Thursday, In an open form outside on Unversity of Wisconsin grounds.
> 
> The weather forcast at the time he will be arriving is for rain and thunderstorms.
> How is that for timing.


theyarnlady
It is like rain in a Bride's Veil, good luck.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you all! That was not fun. I couldn't find the editorial she said she quoted. Oh well, it's over now. Finis!


Bonnie,

Heres the link to the video on the Daily Kos which is a highly liberal blog NOT a news organization. Watch the video clip of Ann Romney speaking. Then read the text beneath the video that was written. It is not what was posted in the LL Forum.

As I stated, the post in the Lean Left Forum was a blogger or an editorial from this blog site or Lillys words; it isnt what is written beneath the video clip. I didn't find the exact editorial comments Lilly posted - not worth my time to try to find it.

I knew no news anchor or pundit would speak or use the offensive language in the post in question. The only purpose of the post was to incite and false speech by the Democrats.

The post was not by a news source or factual, just opinions written around the brief sound bite of Ann Romney. Talk about making a mountain from a molehill; the liberals are pathetic but great at making mountains.

This is a perfect example of what the Liberal Left puts forward as news while telling us things are in context. I leave to your judgment the truth after you compare the video vs. the post in the Lean Left Forum.

As of early today, the Lean Left forum will no longer allow anyone other than an approved member to post because the forum leader doesnt like that the Conservatives have exposed their lies yet again within the managed forum.

Heres the link to the sound bite video of Anns words:

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/09/29/1137784/-Ann-Romney-Biggest-concern-Mitt-s-Mental-Well-Being-Video

Heres the same video, with a shortened link:

http://tinyurl.com/9qfw4tz

Hope this post helps you to understand how the post and story was spun.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Maranw is screening g her ignorance now. Talk about rude
> ...


Ingried,

"IMRPOVE" should be "improve."


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I can only control (or try) my own behavior. And sometimes I'm not good at that!!!


The same is true for me, alcameron!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How are ya'll doing this morning?

Republicans want to improve the lives of other with self reliance 

Dems try to improvise their views depending on what lie is about to be told.

I can't imagine how narrow minds can keep stories straight, and remember what lie (or as some call it spin) is on tap for today.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Typo my dear. Sorry it tickled your bum..


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning news
Lockheed Martin is getting ready to lay off because of defense cuts. Told by the White House not to send them out (pink slips)until after the elections . LM said they have to go out by law. White House told them they would cover any law suites(with tax payers $$$) but not to send them out because it would hinder the presidents chances of winning those states with the most lay offs
Another trick by the democRats to steal an election that they are loosing


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Morning news
> Lockheed Martin is getting ready to lay off because of defense cuts. Told by the White House not to send them out (pink slips)until after the elections . LM said they have to go out by law. White House told them they would cover any law suites(with tax payers $$$) but not to send them out because it would hinder the presidents chances of winning those states with the most lay offs
> Another trick by the democRats to steal an election that they are loosing


And whose news creation is that again?
Speaking of stealing elections. Republicans spent 3 Million to do so and got caught. That's what happens when you deal with known unsavory characters.
It looks like the Republicans are sabotaging their own candidate.
It is known that Romney has never been their choice and perhaps their instincts tell them that he truly would be bad for
democracy. Just a thought.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WRONG WRONG WRONG

It is true, heard it on the radio while driving on an AM radio station.

In fact, it is against Federal law for those notices not to go out. But Obama does not want people to know that their jobs are bye bye a week before the election. What a coward


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG
> 
> It is true, heard it on the radio while driving on an AM radio station.
> 
> In fact, it is against Federal law for those notices not to go out. But Obama does not want people to know that their jobs are bye bye a week before the election. What a coward


Limbaugh at it again?
Direct Lockheed news reads quite different.
There must a contest going on seeing who can lie the best
and will be believed most.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://thehill.com/blogs/defcon-hill/industry/259431-lockheed-martin-wont-issue-layoff-notices-this-year


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/defcon-hill/industry/259431-lockheed-martin-wont-issue-layoff-notices-this-year


 Great store from TheHill news
I knew the spin would start from ignorance


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/10/at-white-house-request-lockheed-martin-drops-plan-to-issue-layoff-notices/

snort


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I can only control (or try) my own behavior. And sometimes I'm not good at that!!!
> ...


It's o.k. I have been there too. We are human after all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/defcon-hill/industry/259431-lockheed-martin-wont-issue-layoff-notices-this-year


Um, um, um...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/10/at-white-house-request-lockheed-martin-drops-plan-to-issue-layoff-notices/
> 
> snort


Wow and they even threaten the company. How desperate can they be, and to expect the company to keep going when they do not have the money to pay for what is going to happen.

But one good thing I notices it was put out by major news cast that was for Obama, and it seem to be going the other way now not so much Obama is right but questioning??


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/10/at-white-house-request-lockheed-martin-drops-plan-to-issue-layoff-notices/
> ...


theyarnlady
Spitting your arrows again.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Souns like just another COVER UP...........Obama probably ran out of 'bail out' money because he spent so much of our money on bribes (hush money)...............I don't understand some Democrats. They bitch and moan about certain welfare programs and the people on them, but it's Obama who wants to keep them on welfare. He wants everyone, sooner or later, to rely completely on the government.

Hell.....it wasn't until Bill Clinton was in office until something was done about certain families / generations who live on welfare. He's the one who put a stop to those 'baby making machines' who knew that each time they bore a child, their food stamps would go up another $100 a month, their WIC benefits would feed the baby with formula for the first year and then continue with other items until he is 5 years old, and the dollar amount in their welfare check would go up maybe $75 each time they popped a child out............and hell, even some of them had children by different fathers so that meant they could apply for child support from several different men and get the full CS benefits and not just more 'add ons' when the child was from the same father.........

I will end with this. I am a Christian woman. I have read the Bible (not all of it, but enough of it) to know that what is happening in our world these days, has to happen for the Biblical prophecies to unfold............so while these things are happening within our own country from our very own leader, I know that it's God's will.......I just pray that my family be protected as much as we possibly can while God's work is being done.



Nonnie said:


> Morning news
> Lockheed Martin is getting ready to lay off because of defense cuts. Told by the White House not to send them out (pink slips)until after the elections . LM said they have to go out by law. White House told them they would cover any law suites(with tax payers $$$) but not to send them out because it would hinder the presidents chances of winning those states with the most lay offs
> Another trick by the democRats to steal an election that they are loosing


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> ... when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!


Karen2835: Here's the link to the video I mentioned; a Black Christian Bishop who took a stand! I'm with him all the way. I stand up for my Christian beliefs as well!

http://tinyurl.com/9ykz2lu


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, I was busy the most of the day and evening and then started to read, but this thread is alread at page 39. I have lots of reading to do, but then Ingried is still the same.

Got to take cat to vet for maybe surgery as neighbors young cat attacked my 15 year old cat so he has a huge sore that now needs surgery. I will talk to neighbors about paying the bill -- if they won't or don't keep their cat at home then there are lease laws they will have to abide by in this neighborhood.

Ingried, before you say anything, I was outside on the patio with my cat when the other cat ran up and attacked him. I did manage to hit the other cat with a broom is why it ran off but not before my poor old cat was hurt.

I will read all of these pages when I return. Won't wear those prada's as it is still raining!

Alcameron, I have not taken any pictures as have been busy reading all the pages from this thread and of course knitting, but will post some soon. Thanks for your help as you are one nice lady for trying to help me with the new Ipad.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > ... when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!
> ...


Cherf
O that one, we know him well.
Wonder why your christian believes so different from mine.
Just an observation.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Karen2835: Here's the link to the video I mentioned; a Black Christian Bishop who took a stand! I'm with him all the way. I stand up for my Christian beliefs as well!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9ykz2lu
> Cherf
> ...


Because I have a brain and use it, unlike you. Sounds like you don't understand your Christian Faith and must be a Racist if you don't agree with the Bishop Jackson.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > ... when are us Christians going to stand up for our beliefs? Ever other minority group stands their ground and if you are a Christian and you don't think you are a minority, you better take another look.........if Obama has anything to do with it, Sharia (sp??) Law is coming to America and it's coming quickly!!
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG
> 
> It is true, heard it on the radio while driving on an AM radio station.
> 
> In fact, it is against Federal law for those notices not to go out. But Obama does not want people to know that their jobs are bye bye a week before the election. What a coward


Thats not the only untruth from this man. read he is also not going to mention the taxes hikes untell after elections, and this is for Obama care. 
How many lies will be told until after elections.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Karen2835: Here's the link to the video I mentioned; a Black Christian Bishop who took a stand! I'm with him all the way. I stand up for my Christian beliefs as well!
> ...


I recall Rev. Wright and 20 years of one spent in this church, then denying him after it was reported that said person attended this church, then Rev. Wright went into a tail spin over what had been done to him and really went off on The President and how he was denyed by him.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Amen to that yarn lady


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG WRONG WRONG
> ...


Ingried, you win--you lie the best


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


mariaps
Time will tell.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried, you win--you lie the best


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

the ONLY thing that we need to know or remember about the entire Obamacare issue is Nancy Pelosi's comment straight from her own mouth: You gotta pass it before you will know what's in it.

That's gotta tell all of us something right there! What the hell kind of comment is that? For all we know, it could have had a clause in it somewhere relevant to giving up our first born to participate in Obamacare........yes, I'm going overboard, but my point is.........why would we want anything to be passed, legitimized without knowing what the heck it even says................does this word sound familiar...........Cover Up...........there's got to be a reason why the Obama Admins. didn't want to tell us what was in the bill before passing it.

Whatever happened to Obama's promise of 'his door will always be open'..........open to who? Not us, regular citizens.

There's a funny saying going around and it couldn't be more true:
*IF you voted for Obama in 2008 to prove that you are not a Racist............then you should vote for his opponent in 2012 to prove you're not an Idiot*..........lmao



theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG WRONG WRONG
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

yep, just like i said a few posts back........Obama dumped him on his ass (where he should've been anyway) when he took office.........I'm just waiting for him to drop Holden on his ass......the Fast & Furious is getting more recognition as each day passes........do you think Obama's gonna take any acknowledgment of that issue???



theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen 2835 both of you statements are Right on the mark.
Cover-up, cover-up, cover-up
Lies, lies, lies. this administration is well know for both


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I third that


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

i know nonnie...........the Bible tells us the God has 'blinded the Jewish people'..............well I am thinking that Satan is 'blinding the Democrats'? lol..........but to anyone who is all for Obama's plan for our economy and all of is 'collective' statements and his 'share the wealth' plan, well why not bring it down to an individual level and help me with my truck payment and help me to pay off my mortgage a little quicker......at least this way, you'll KNOW where your money is going to be spent??



Nonnie said:


> Karen 2835 both of you statements are Right on the mark.
> Cover-up, cover-up, cover-up


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I answered because you have been so nasty to her and she is MY friend. Why don't you mind your "own" business and go elsewhere as we don't want you and neither does Lean/Left want you or you would be on that thread spurting your hateful words.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> i know nonnie...........the Bible tells us the God has 'blinded the Jewish people'..............well I am thinking that Satan is 'blinding the Democrats'? lol..........but to anyone who is all for Obama's plan for our economy and all of is 'collective' statements and his 'share the wealth' plan, well why not bring it down to an individual level and help me with my truck payment and help me to pay off my mortgage a little quicker......at least this way, you'll KNOW where your money is going to be spent??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree Katen2835


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Back from vet, not good news as my old cat may not survive being put out for the surgery he needs. He was on a our own patio just soaking up the sunshine when that cat attacked him.

Oh, yes, Obama made the news by "attending" a church across the street from the White House just in time for the election. Where does he attend the rest of those years? Quick since Ingried goes to the "house" she will know!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karen2835 said:


> the ONLY thing that we need to know or remember about the entire Obamacare issue is Nancy Pelosi's comment straight from her own mouth: You gotta pass it before you will know what's in it.
> 
> That's gotta tell all of us something right there! What the hell kind of comment is that? For all we know, it could have had a clause in it somewhere relevant to giving up our first born to participate in Obamacare........yes, I'm going overboard, but my point is.........why would we want anything to be passed, legitimized without knowing what the heck it even says................does this word sound familiar...........Cover Up...........there's got to be a reason why the Obama Admins. didn't want to tell us what was in the bill before passing it.
> 
> ...


Karen, I have said that whoever voted for this bill without reading it should have been fired on the spot. It just boggles the mind to vote for something this important without reading it. Think about this, if they were fired for not reading a bill before voting on it, then we would have an all Republican Congress as no republicans voted for the ACA. LOL LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Back from vet, not good news as my old cat may not survive being put out for the surgery he needs. He was on a our own patio just soaking up the sunshine when that cat attacked him.
> 
> Oh, yes, Obama made the news by "attending" a church across the street from the White House just in time for the election. Where does he attend the rest of those years? Quick since Ingried goes to the "house" she will know!


Oh I am so sorry about your cat. Is there anything they can do for him. Sure hope the neighbor takes responsability for what her cat did.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Ingried--TIME'S UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Back from vet, not good news as my old cat may not survive being put out for the surgery he needs. He was on a our own patio just soaking up the sunshine when that cat attacked him.
> ...


Janeway terrible sorry to here about your cat. Your neighbor should definitely take responsibility for her cats behaviour. 
I hope your cat is not in terrible pain. I hate for any animal to be in pain.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

you know what.........TIME'S UP for everybody who keeps posting on this thread about anything and everything NOT related to my subject at hand.............NONE of this bickering has anything to do with my main topic of Voter ID.

can't you guys start your own topic since none of you want to stop?

My topic had reach over 130 PAGES........this is ridiculous.......at least 125 pages are all about people bickering back n forth with each other over something totally unrelated..............no wonder Admin. stepped in and broke up my post........i didn't do it....if it were up to me I would have deleted all of this nonsense a long time ago.



mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Back from vet, not good news as my old cat may not survive being put out for the surgery he needs. He was on a our own patio just soaking up the sunshine when that cat attacked him.
> ...


Thanks for asking as the vet is doing surgery on Thor; however, he may not wake up because of his age. The surgery had to be done as vet said he probably would not heal otherwise so I decided to do what could be done instead of him suffering with the injury and them maybe dying anyway.

I went back and read a few of the pages but it looks as if Admn. put several old pages onto this new one.

Ingried's hatefulness is still on this site. She is loving every minute that she gets a response from us as this thread must be her "sexual" thrill because she is sexually deprived at home or she would be a nicer person! Do you need a gigolo? We will take up a "Prada" donation for you to be sexually satisfied!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Back from vet, not good news as my old cat may not survive being put out for the surgery he needs. He was on a our own patio just soaking up the sunshine when that cat attacked him.
> 
> Oh, yes, Obama made the news by "attending" a church across the street from the White House just in time for the election. Where does he attend the rest of those years? Quick since Ingried goes to the "house" she will know!


Janeway
Have you not learned yet that Religion is a very private matter?
Many people never have a church to pray in and their God hears them anyway. 
Just because you want to be visible attending services and scream religion does not make you a christian.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway
Keep your filthy mind in hiding but then perhaps you too enjoy
Howard Stern like some of your friends and like to move into profanity.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> you know what.........TIME'S UP for everybody who keeps posting on this thread about anything and everything NOT related to my subject at hand.............NONE of this bickering has anything to do with my main topic of Voter ID.
> 
> can't you guys start your own topic since none of you want to stop?
> 
> ...


mariaps
Patience is my virtue.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> you know what.........TIME'S UP for everybody who keeps posting on this thread about anything and everything NOT related to my subject at hand.............NONE of this bickering has anything to do with my main topic of Voter ID.
> 
> can't you guys start your own topic since none of you want to stop?
> 
> ...


Well why are you hanging around? Ever heard of choices?
Complaining about the volume of this thread while posting regularly. Make up your mind.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway, I'm very sorry to hear about your cat. Hopefully, your neighbor will take responsibility although it won't help your pet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Back from vet, not good news as my old cat may not survive being put out for the surgery he needs. He was on a our own patio just soaking up the sunshine when that cat attacked him.
> ...


Ingried, I do not attend church because don't want to drag the oxygen tank with me. Yes, I do have that temporary thing that holds maybe an hour so don't go there.

Have you forgotten that I'm American Indian? Mother Earth is my church and yes, the lord Jesus Christ to whom I pray daily and sometimes several times each day. That is probably more than you do so do you even have a religion?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


That is just downright nasty. I know you are upset about your cat, but what you said is totally uncalled for. Shame on you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I don't know who Howard S. is but am sure you must see/listen to him. Don't think any of my friends see/listen to him but you sound as if you know him well. Sexual satisfaction is not profanity but you have cursed on this thread. Calling the old pot black are we?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


NWG, thought we were friends! No, I am not ashamed of what I wrote but if it bothers you then don't read anymore quotes.

Ingried has been so very hateful to all of us as you can read, so why don't you get on to her as you did not have the right to get in on what I said to Ingried. She is truly a hateful person so deserves what anyone says about her.

We will gladly give Ingried to you for your site as we will be pleased to get rid of her nastyness. Do you think it is OK that she called me a bigot? You must read some of her hateful remarks before making any judgements about me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ladies, read up in the Lean Forward/Lean Left managed forum. The leader, is once again, destroying her own group. There are some fair and valid posts written by members who disagree with LillyK/aka/ConanO'K. However, the leader is completely ineffective as a leader. 

Perhaps we can now have a fair and honest debate within the greater forum without the threat of yet another Progressive Forum imploding (blowing up from within).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations dearest BH's

Me thinkist that we might have a few more people out there to nominate to join the Queendom.

As your Queen, I will not raise taxes. I will fire 3 more cabana boys. One because we need the Prada funds, and two they were in the closet and I had to out them. YES, they are Dems posing as Republicans. Have they no shame?

Hail to me


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Yarn lady wrote in saying this:
The Constitution, Bill of Rights does not say Freedom from Religion.What it means is you have ever right to believe in what you believe as your religion. Say you are an agnostic which is a belief the government can not come and tell you no you can not beleive that way. Freedom OF religion. Not from but Of.[/quote]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

A heads-up from the American constitution here:

The "establishment of religion" clause of the First Amendment means at least this: Neither a state nor the federal government can set up a church. Neither can pass laws which aid one religion, aid all religions, or prefer one religion over another. Neither can force nor influence a person to GO TO or to remain away from church against his will or force him to PROFESS A BELIEF or disbelieF IN ANY RELIGION. No person can be punished for entertaining or PROFESSING religious beliefs or DISBELIEFS, for church attendance or NON-ATTENDANCE. No tax in any amount, large or small, can be levied to support any religious activities or institutions, whatever they may be called, or whatever form they may adopt to teach or practice religion. Neither a state nor the Federal Government can, openly or secretly, participate in the affairs of any religious organizations or groups and vice versa. In the words of Jefferson, the clause against establishment of religion by law was intended to erect "a wall of separation between church and State."

In other words, this guarantees freedom of religion, and freedom FROM religion. It's called DEMOCRACY. Difficult as it seems for fundamentalists to understand, fundamentalists don't have the right to bulldoze the truth under.

If only Christianity were to prevail, the most extreme ones would take over and the moderate ones would be horrified to see old testament rule prevailing for women, with their rights being trampled underfoot the same way as the "rights" of the women under fundamentalist Muslims are.

I'm very concerned. Please think about where it's going when fundamentalists decide others have no right to speak up for the truth.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh good grief we have another one that writes so much just to see her words and name on a post

Again it reminds me of Charlie Brown's teacher waa waa waa waa waaaaaaaaaaa. Same old same old ranting and ravings from the old Dem playbook. Again, I will state, that they couldn't win even if they had blind replacement refs.

Very saddened by the murder of two Border Patrol Agents. How many in the body count under Obama's watch?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Now you are being very silly. I'm from New Zealand, not America, and I can read the relevant part of the Constitution. Now I'm going to unwatch.


lovethelake said:


> Oh good grief we have another one that writes so much just to see her words and name on a post
> 
> Again it reminds me of Charlie Brown's teacher waa waa waa waa waaaaaaaaaaa. Same old same old ranting and ravings from the old Dem playbook. Again, I will state, that they couldn't win even if they had blind replacement refs.
> 
> Very saddened by the murder of two Border Patrol Agents. How many in the body count under Obama's watch?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A question for all.

How can one disappear and the other show up? 

Duel personallty's


Or one and the same??

One wonders why they are not on at same time???

Who can answer the above.

Plus isn't funny that both mention same subject on the same day????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Doing the happy dance, omnivore is unwatching us.

Hopefully she will go back to the L.L. thread, where maybe they are impressed with her verbose rant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was too, hearing about the deaths. How many more will die.

Also must add apparently our military is still not recieve ballots in order to vote.

As law was pass to have this not happen again. Now another excuse for their votes not being counted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Doing the happy dance, omnivore is unwatching us.
> 
> Hopefully she will go back to the L.L. thread, where maybe they are impressed with her verbose rant.


Seems still funny to me, how both mention the same thing and are not on at the same time???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Now you are being very silly. I'm from New Zealand, not America, and I can read the relevant part of the Constitution. Now I'm going to unwatch.
> 
> 
> lovethelake said:
> ...


Well, you must be up all hours as since you are "down-under" it is night when it is day here. Decided not to be Ingried anymore?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


I have no "site". Ingried has a right to post here. If you don't agree with her, then say so, but attacking one's sexuality ?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Doing the happy dance, omnivore is unwatching us.
> 
> Hopefully she will go back to the L.L. thread, where maybe they are impressed with her verbose rant.


She enjoys looking at your red Prada boots. Keep on dancing as it is night where she "says" she lives, but it is DAY where we are. Maybe she just had to "wake" up to write.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Of course I knew it was a typo. I meant it to tickle yours. I am hoping you realize by now that pointing out spelling mistakes, etc. is petty and makes you look small. Are we through now?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, it's not 'funny.' I've seen topics go on for pages on the same day, frequently repeating inane postings.

Anticipating your 'zinger,' I read it because it takes my appetite away, and who wouldn't like to lose a few pounds?



theyarnlady said:


> A question for all.
> 
> How can one disappear and the other show up?
> 
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


I object to this one Janeway. That was inappropriate.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> I'm from New Zealand, not America, and I can read the relevant part of the Constitution.


Omnivore: You are exactly correct: no American wants to hear from a non-American with an incorrect interpretation of _ our _ Constitution.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NWG, Ingried has attacked every part of us as you can read in the past posts. She claims to be a nurse, but continually was calling theyarnlady a liar about whether she is disabled or not. To me, nastyness can be all sorts of insults.

When I said TYL was disabled, it was meaning that she is allowed to draw SS for her condition, but Ingried jumped right in by calling her a lier because TYL thinks a disability is someone without legs or arms.

Ingried also makes fun of her writings as we "all" sometimes type too fast that the computer does not keep up, but we forgive each other. Ingried usually writes one line uncomplete sentences but yet claims to be "educated" better than the rest of us.

I am on oxygen 24/7 and sometimes my brain does not work well enough to tell the fingers what to type; therefore, I too make typo mistakes or maybe all my sentences are not correct. I hold a Master's Degree in Education, but for the life of me cannot seem to find where it is located these days. 

After my cardiac arrest, I had speech/physical therapy and cardiac rehab for over a year. You should have heard me during that year as my talk was not about what I really wanted to say but if I meant my head, I blurted out about my feet, etc., so am doing much better. My driver's license was taken away until I had again to take the written/drivers tests to regain the license. So I have been through the mill.

I am just tired of Ingried's constant hatefulness and will from now on write anything that these fingers so desires even if it is evil as she is a very evil person herself. So will feed her out of the same bowl as she dishes out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ladies, read up in the Lean Forward/Lean Left managed forum. The leader, is once again, destroying her own group. There are some fair and valid posts written by members who disagree with LillyK/aka/ConanO'K. However, the leader is completely ineffective as a leader.
> 
> Perhaps we can now have a fair and honest debate within the greater forum without the threat of yet another Progressive Forum imploding (blowing up from within).


I cannot understand why Omnivore/Ingried is not on their site as they are all hateful among themselves on the Lean/Left site with LillyK or whoever she claims to be these days.

LillyK's other sites have blown up because they fight among themselves.

They are just jealous because we have our Queen on this site who leads us down the right path.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Garden Girl, you can object to anything you want, but I am just tired of Ingried's constantly belitting all of us--you are included in her insults. Have you not read that she has attacked us from all sides?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Garden Girl, you can object to anything you want, but I am just tired of Ingried's constantly belitting all of us--you are included in her insults. Have you not read that she has attacked us from all sides?


I am standing beside you dear lady, but calm down your getting upset for something and someone that is not worth it. Holding your hand across the miles. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane thank you for your kind words

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmm a string of pearls are waiting for you one the RIGHT side of the Royal Treasure Room. If you turn LEFT you will turn to stone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane thank you for your kind words
> 
> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmm a string of pearls are waiting for you one the RIGHT side of the Royal Treasure Room. If you turn LEFT you will turn to stone.


Ha thats nice of you to give Janeway Pearls, she needs them right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I cannot understand why Omnivore/Ingried is not on their site as they are all hateful among themselves on the Lean/Left site with LillyK or whoever she claims to be these days.
> 
> LillyK's other sites have blown up because they fight among themselves.
> 
> They are just jealous because we have our Queen on this site who leads us down the right path.


Wow, Janeway, I'm surprised and saddened to hear of your health issues. Trust me, your writing shows NO sign of intellectual loss or health impairment. I wish you well in whatever capacity you can enjoy your life to its end; sounds like you do, and I'd be honored to be your friend if our locales lined up with the stars.

Lilly's managed group(s) are no different than any other group that tries to survive in the dark, with ineffective leaders, lies, falsehoods and intimidation. Suppression and Socialism never survive in relationship to people but folks keep on trying regardless. The number of active members was approximately ten and now about two weeks later down to six members; wonder if they can hold together until the election? Ingried isn't allowed to post in the group.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane thank you for your kind words
> 
> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmm a string of pearls are waiting for you one the RIGHT side of the Royal Treasure Room. If you turn LEFT you will turn to stone.


That is just NOT true Queen! She will only turn to stone IF she looks back, over her left shoulder! You know your Bible better than that.

I will muck twelve stalls now that I have challenged the Queen.

Hail to the Queen!!!

I must go to the Post Office and send out part of my Royal Treasures; I'm spreading the wealth Queen - do I get some Pearls?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was going to ask Admin to 'lock' this thread but I'm gonna ask him to delete it completely because something tells me that you all will not stop. All of you should be ashamed of yourselves. Hijacking this topic in the way that you have. Every one of you...........this has gotten so petty, it's almost like listening to children in daycare bickering.......all about nothing....repeating the same thing over and over...............really?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ladies, read up in the Lean Forward/Lean Left managed forum. The leader, is once again, destroying her own group. There are some fair and valid posts written by members who disagree with LillyK/aka/ConanO'K. However, the leader is completely ineffective as a leader.
> 
> Perhaps we can now have a fair and honest debate within the greater forum without the threat of yet another Progressive Forum imploding (blowing up from within).


Gees and i got chewed out for talking to one of them about Limberg cheese, and I said about lighting,which I was only joking about, and Cherf you and ladyofthe lake wow. But what one said about Bonnie was so kind I do hope Bonnie reads it and gets to see that not all are nasty over there, and someone thought kindly of her.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Dear Northwoods Gal
Thank you for your response.
Do not despair I am very fine just so happy that this regularly praying individual as she says she is who calls herself a christian is showing what is truly in and on her mind. 
Wonder what christian sect she belongs to. It cannot possibly be a mainstream christian church. Such filth would never cross the mind of such members.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

it wasn't stone.......it was a pillar of salt.......now for those of you who claim to know your Bible, who can answer this without having to actually pick up a bible to find out..........lol, I can't help but to think that if you had to look in the Bible to know who it is, you probably wouldn't know 'where' to look for it either?

This is a general comment not directed to the initial poster, since you all have me so confused that I don't know who I'm talking to half the time. But get your last few punches in 'ladies' as I've asked Admin to delete this topic.



Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Jane thank you for your kind words
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

_
Dear Northwoods Gal
Thank you for your response.
Do not despair I am very fine just so happy that this regularly praying individual as she says she is who calls herself a christian is showing what is truly in and on her mind. _
*Wonder what christian sect she belongs to. It cannot possibly be a mainstream christian church. Such filth would never cross the mind of such members.[/quote]* maybe not filth necessarily but definitely a bunch of hypocrisy.....I never knew so many Christians who do not follow the Bible until I went to a mainstream church...........as the saying goes, going to Church on a Sunday does not make you a Christian any more than taking your car for an oil change makes you a mechanic............but somehow, these days, I bet there are lot more great mechanics than there are Christians???

:roll:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Garden Girl
I thank you.
Nice to know that even though we may disagree vehemently on may things, decency will still govern you and me.
I am just glad that MOST people are of clean mind.

Thank you again.
Hugs.
Ingried


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> _
> Dear Northwoods Gal
> Thank you for your response.
> Do not despair I am very fine just so happy that this regularly praying individual as she says she is who calls herself a christian is showing what is truly in and on her mind. _
> *Wonder what christian sect she belongs to. It cannot possibly be a mainstream christian church. Such filth would never cross the mind of such members.*


 maybe not filth necessarily but definitely a bunch of hypocrisy.....I never knew so many Christians who do not follow the Bible until I went to a mainstream church...........as the saying goes, going to Church on a Sunday does not make you a Christian any more than taking your car for an oil change makes you a mechanic............but somehow, these days, I bet there are lot more great mechanics than there are Christians???

:roll:[/quote]

Excellent points.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Garden Girl, you can object to anything you want, but I am just tired of Ingried's constantly belitting all of us--you are included in her insults. Have you not read that she has attacked us from all sides?


Believe me---I have seen how smug, insulting, petty, conceited, etc. (I could go on...) Ingried can be. I have disputed her posts plenty of times and will continue to do so within the bounds and standards I've set for myself. I believe Ingried can be put in her place without stooping so low. She gives plenty of openings for legitimate hits.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


You're welcome. I do try to fair and decent, and encourage that in others. We can agree...until next time!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Garden Girl, you can object to anything you want, but I am just tired of Ingried's constantly belitting all of us--you are included in her insults. Have you not read that she has attacked us from all sides?
> ...


Garden Girl
You are a worthy opponent. We can always do battle hard but
will not stoop to fighting dirty. Fair is fair.
Ingried


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

DANGER DANGER ALERT ALERT

she who should not be mentioned other half must be writing, so don't fall for it


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Garden Girl, you can object to anything you want, but I am just tired of Ingried's constantly belitting all of us--you are included in her insults. Have you not read that she has attacked us from all sides?
> ...


Amen we stand beside you both

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> _
> Dear Northwoods Gal
> Thank you for your response.
> Do not despair I am very fine just so happy that this regularly praying individual as she says she is who calls herself a christian is showing what is truly in and on her mind. _
> *Wonder what christian sect she belongs to. It cannot possibly be a mainstream christian church. Such filth would never cross the mind of such members.*


 maybe not filth necessarily but definitely a bunch of hypocrisy.....I never knew so many Christians who do not follow the Bible until I went to a mainstream church...........as the saying goes, going to Church on a Sunday does not make you a Christian any more than taking your car for an oil change makes you a mechanic............but somehow, these days, I bet there are lot more great mechanics than there are Christians???

:roll:[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

When has the one who shall not be mentioned EVER fought fair.
Clueless ignorance is her mo


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ladies...........it amazes me to see how gullable some of you are..............this person (not sure who started what) has had a dangling baited hook over your heads for days now and you all keep taking it?? Some of you are so engulfed in this that you all have totally lost hold of the topic at hand..........if Admin. keeps letting this go, I bet this topic could reach 500 pages by Saturday and that's bad...........come on now, someone has to be 'the bigger person', someone has to 'take the high road'..........who's it going to be?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> DANGER DANGER ALERT ALERT
> 
> she who should not be mentioned other half must be writing, so don't fall for it


Thank you dear Queen of the B-H's but I just got tired of She Who Won't Be Mentioned that since she has insulted every thread of me that I went into left field where she lives.

Did you notice that SWWBM, did not reply but Garden Girl did and SWWBM was at least nice to her! Maybe I did some good after all.

I will clean the stables of muck and polish your Prada boots for misbehaving! So could I please have some pearls?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Ladies...........it amazes me to see how gullable some of you are..............this person (not sure who started what) has had a dangling baited hook over your heads for days now and you all keep taking it?? Some of you are so engulfed in this that you all have totally lost hold of the topic at hand..........if Admin. keeps letting this go, I bet this topic could reach 500 pages by Saturday and that's bad...........come on now, someone has to be 'the bigger person', someone has to 'take the high road'..........who's it going to be?


Sorry that you have asked Admn. to delete this thread as we were just having a little fun until Ingried showed up with her insults.

We did not mean to hijack your site and please forgive us if you feel that we did. I for one enjoyed your input about religion and the Republicans. Will you please stay our friend?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe the hijack wasn't initially intended but no one has done anything to stop it.....that's where the 'intention' comes into play?

Can't you please just go and start a "We Hate Ingried'' Thread.........you might get more responses and have more fun with your own thread?



Janeway said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies...........it amazes me to see how gullable some of you are..............this person (not sure who started what) has had a dangling baited hook over your heads for days now and you all keep taking it?? Some of you are so engulfed in this that you all have totally lost hold of the topic at hand..........if Admin. keeps letting this go, I bet this topic could reach 500 pages by Saturday and that's bad...........come on now, someone has to be 'the bigger person', someone has to 'take the high road'..........who's it going to be?
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello folks, did anyone notice that SWWNBM insulted my religion? I noticed that none except a few good friends jumped in to hold my hand--Garden Girl where are you on that one as that insult was below the belt.

Garden Girl, jump right in with both feet!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen 2835, I do not understand your concern about this thread. Why do you care what focus this thread has taken? You are not the owner of this or any other thread. You asked an initial question and many people and topics have been discussed with points and views from those posting.

This is a general chit-chat thread; so not sure why you think everyone should make a point or two on the initial topic and then just fade away. Those who post obviously enjoy engaging in the banter and conversation, otherwise, they do fade away as you did for weeks.

Why is that upsetting to you I'll never understand.

Furthermore, you haven't been part of the conversation since you began it weeks back. Rather than us all starting several unique threads, is it not simpler and easier for those who have no interested in debating 'any topic under the sun' for all topics to be within one thread so any other KP user can simply ignore one or two threads rather than weeding through hundreds of unique topics?

Nobody owns a thread or topic, so you shouldn't be so possessive of one you began regardless of where it weaves and ends.

I believe in Freedom of Speech and that is what is being practiced with the Admin's blessing to date. I assume you have contacted Admin to delete this thread, so I wonder what will be decided. I expect topics will still begin anew regardless of the original poster.

Just my humble opinion.

P.S. No one is anxious or willing to participate in a 'we hate Ingried" thread as you suggested. Had you read the 'entire' thread, you would not have put forth that thought.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835.

BTW: I am completely offended about your 'pillar of salt' insult to Christians and your calling out of same. If those who joked about it didn't understand the story or where to find it in a Bible, how would we know to use same in a joke?

Do you have no sense of humor? We, Christians, in this thread sure do!

Perhaps you know where to find humor in the Scriptures; I hope so because God does have a sense of humor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Maybe the hijack wasn't initially intended but no one has done anything to stop it.....that's where the 'intention' comes into play?
> 
> Can't you please just go and start a "We Hate Ingried'' Thread.........you might get more responses and have more fun with your own thread?
> 
> ...


I am sorry but i will not start a I hate--------- in a million years.
I am sorry that you feel the way you do. But i thought you were enjoying it too as you were posting here about how you felt to.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

the way some of you have talked to and about others is 'fun' to you........I didn't see anyone laughing when another's sexuality or health issues or disabilities were at issue.......several people took great offense to those comments....or was that just pretend play and those involved really weren't offended.....I am very much a fun-loving person........Cherf you may push other people's buttons and get a rise out of them but please don't look for any buttons my way...........right, I don't 'own' this thread or topic but I started it for a reason.....and when it began, I didn't feel the need to address every comment made on the issue.........you, however, for some odd reason, feel the need to address everything and everyone on here.............sorry I was around to answer every initial comment, I'd much rather spend time with my son and husband.......nite ladies.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Since the topic of this thread was Voter ID - for anyone interested for some of the latest info - from a source other than word of mouth - click on the link, read up and watch the video at the bottom. Pretty interesting.

http://www.citizenlink.com/2012/10/02/pennsylvania-judge-blocks-voter-id-law/


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

MsMac said:


> Since the topic of this thread was Voter ID - for anyone interested for some of the latest info - from a source other than word of mouth - click on the link, read up and watch the video at the bottom. Pretty interesting.
> 
> http://www.citizenlink.com/2012/10/02/pennsylvania-judge-blocks-voter-id-law/


Extremely interesting, but the double standard is as usual in force
Do as I say not as I do


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The same thing is going on in Wisconsin. An appeal could happen and people will not have time to get the I.D.s. There is a Catch-22 in this issue as well. Some people who do not drive (like my grandmother) and never write checks may or may not have a birth certificate...never had one, lost in a fire, misplaced, whatever. Now they need one to get photo id. Go to courthouse to get notarized copy of birth certificate and here's the catch. They need a photo id. Sorry if I wrote in incomplete sentences. I am tired after reviewing 145 pages. IMO, I think Ingreid was writing everything in caps, not to shout, but to avoid the corrections on what words should or shouldn't be in caps. It was tongue-in-cheek, but the subtle humor was missed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> The same thing is going on in Wisconsin. An appeal could happen and people will not have time to get the I.D.s. There is a Catch-22 in this issue as well. Some people who do not drive (like my grandmother) and never write checks may or may not have a birth certificate...never had one, lost in a fire, misplaced, whatever. Now they need one to get photo id. Go to courthouse to get notarized copy of birth certificate and here's the catch. They need a photo id. Sorry if I wrote in incomplete sentences. I am tired after reviewing 145 pages. IMO, I think Ingreid was writing everything in caps, not to shout, but to avoid the corrections on what words should or shouldn't be in caps. It was tongue-in-cheek, but the subtle humor was missed.


A good idea is to have your grandma or yourself contact the local headquarters of the party she is voting with. Most will offer rides to the voting places and especially to seniors.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835, Forgive my manners, but I was taught to answer and respond to those speaking to me when engaged in conversation or debate and not to ignore those things I persue. I was also taught to stand for my beliefs. Thankfully, I have both common sense and a sense of humor. 

I'm glad you have taken the high road to insult me and those who like to post and engage in the topic at hand. I now understand you'd prefer I do not respond to your posts.

May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

In Wisconsin the Supreme Court has said they will not hear the case. This was announced several weeks ago. So, at least for this Presidential election, all eligible voters in Wisconsin will be allowed to vote without ID,


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

It is always interesting to see how people view themselves and how others see them.

It is particular fun to hear someone say: "I care and never offend anyone" while at the same time they give them the hardest kick in the bum. Nothing like being really confused.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> It is always interesting to see how people view themselves and how others see them.
> 
> It is particular fun to hear someone say: "I care and never offend anyone" while at the same time they give them the hardest kick in the bum. Nothing like being really confused.


You are one crazy person who should be in a nut house for the way you enjoy cutting people down. How do you think anyone views you? You are the most confused person on this earth and there are a lot of people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> The same thing is going on in Wisconsin. An appeal could happen and people will not have time to get the I.D.s. There is a Catch-22 in this issue as well. Some people who do not drive (like my grandmother) and never write checks may or may not have a birth certificate...never had one, lost in a fire, misplaced, whatever. Now they need one to get photo id. Go to courthouse to get notarized copy of birth certificate and here's the catch. They need a photo id. Sorry if I wrote in incomplete sentences. I am tired after reviewing 145 pages. IMO, I think Ingreid was writing everything in caps, not to shout, but to avoid the corrections on what words should or shouldn't be in caps. It was tongue-in-cheek, but the subtle humor was missed.


If your grandmother draws SS then she had a birth certificate at one time so simply go to the county seat of where she was born and there you will find her BC. After that, the photo Id will be simple.

There is not one thing about Ingried that is tongue-in-cheek nor humorous as she is just the most hateful person I have ever encountered on this earth. She was writing in caps so her words would stand out--nothing else.

She was told again and again that Admn. did not allow all caps but to use quotation marks which she never follows any rules but continually makes evil remarks and if anyone says they have done so and so, then she has done one bigger.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> the way some of you have talked to and about others is 'fun' to you........I didn't see anyone laughing when another's sexuality or health issues or disabilities were at issue.......several people took great offense to those comments....or was that just pretend play and those involved really weren't offended.....I am very much a fun-loving person........Cherf you may push other people's buttons and get a rise out of them but please don't look for any buttons my way...........right, I don't 'own' this thread or topic but I started it for a reason.....and when it began, I didn't feel the need to address every comment made on the issue.........you, however, for some odd reason, feel the need to address everything and everyone on here.............sorry I was around to answer every initial comment, I'd much rather spend time with my son and husband.......nite ladies.


Karen, you seem to be such a nice lady, but do not understand Ingried as she has cut me from head to toe so yes, I told her she needed a gigolo.

The last thing she said about me is that I'm not a Christian. She does not even know me, has never met me, nor really even knows where I live so how can she say such evil things but one or two of you think I am horrible because I said something about her being sexually deprived.

Ingried has been very critical of theyarnlady's condition and continually harrasses her about being disabled. She made fun of her nearly every other word. I defended theyarnlady.

Cherf is a wonderful person and again you don't know her and should not judge her. There are several others who are very nice on this thread.

You have been absent on this site nearly from the first but we were glad you returned and enjoyed your input about religion and being against Obama. We enjoyed your friendship. We are sorry you have asked Admn. to delete it but we will be OK.

Speaking of the Bible, do you know when it was first written in English? I would enjoy your input.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

wow!! there have been some developments since I last summonsed up the courage to view this site! Janeway how could you stoop so low as to 'speak' to Ingried in that way!I didn't see many women defend her either.
cherf and lovethelake,who appear to be the ringleaders of this tiny pathetic group,,where were you? Smirking I would guess.
cherf, I picture you as a puffed up old matron, longing for the days when there was an upper and lower class. lovethelake,do you wait until still water and smirk at your reflection?
As for the other 3/4 hangers on..do you reckon that you will be invited to share a cuppa in another's fine house when all is voted and done? Do you think you have found new friends? And I shudder to think what your Grandchildren would gather from reading the bitter,twisted words you have written and yet still declare you are Christian people.

Omnivore, we are both from Down Under..we have electricity and internet access and can sit up to any hour typing away can't we? BUT, as long as we are not citizens of the good ole USA, it would appear we have no say in any matters..even tho' we watch World news and realise that all countries are linked together in 2012!

You old shielas from this site remind me of a henhouse full of featherless chooks, attacking one, and not satisfied until you draw blood. 

Knovice Knitter and Ingried you are welcome to share a cuppa with me anytime you visit Australia..I mean it! I hope I never accidently meet any of you other sad women!

And don't bother answering you Christian women..it will be ignored . Janet


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> wow!! there have been some developments since I last summonsed up the courage to view this site! Janeway how could you stoop so low as to 'speak' to Ingried in that way!I didn't see many women defend her either.
> cherf and lovethelake,who appear to be the ringleaders of this tiny pathetic group,,where were you? Smirking I would guess.
> cherf, I picture you as a puffed up old matron, longing for the days when there was an upper and lower class. lovethelake,do you wait until still water and smirk at your reflection?
> As for the other 3/4 hangers on..do you reckon that you will be invited to share a cuppa in another's fine house when all is voted and done? Do you think you have found new friends? And I shudder to think what your Grandchildren would gather from reading the bitter,twisted words you have written and yet still declare you are Christian people.
> ...


Janet. I thought you were a nice person but you have completely missed Knovice K and Ingried (who by the way is Omnivore) anger towards all of us.

Did you not read how Ingried has cut me from head to toe? Yes, I did go to the left where she lives, but she deserved the words as I said them. Yes, again you missed it, several did defend me but one did not, but has since apologized for taking Ingried's side.

You had no right to cut all of us down as we have been nice to you but if you want Knovice and Ingried then take them and be gone as we don't want you either!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Joey

You are so right. Being a Virginian, we love "TJ" This is what Jefferson meant by religious freedom

http://www.vahistorical.org/sva2003/vsrf.htm

One of the advantages of being an Virginian is that we live in the heart of those who wrote the Constitution: Jefferson, Washington and James Madison (the Father of the Constitution). So before you interpret the Constitution I suggest that you read all the papers that lead to the Constitution, so you will know why it was written. Another source would be "The Articles of the Confederation"


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Great idea. I know these organizations are very helpful. My grandmother has been gone since 1996. She was 100 years old. I used her as an example because there are many like her who never drove or wrote checks so have no photo id. She did collect SS, but had she lost her birth certificate for whatever reason (fire, flood, misplaced in a move etc.) she would need to get a copy of her birth certificate and it would need to be notarized. You get this from the county of your birth. You need a photo id to get a copy. You need the copy to get a photo id. Therein lies the catch. If she were alive today, I would take her anywhere she needed to go as I do my aunt now. My grandmother was born in another state as was my aunt. A trip like that would be impossible for her at her age and in her health. Plus she is caretaker for her husband. She's fine. She has what she needs to vote. I just wanted to bring up the catch. So many people think that getting the photo id is so simple. Not so.


Northwoods Gal said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > The same thing is going on in Wisconsin. An appeal could happen and people will not have time to get the I.D.s. There is a Catch-22 in this issue as well. Some people who do not drive (like my grandmother) and never write checks may or may not have a birth certificate...never had one, lost in a fire, misplaced, whatever. Now they need one to get photo id. Go to courthouse to get notarized copy of birth certificate and here's the catch. They need a photo id. Sorry if I wrote in incomplete sentences. I am tired after reviewing 145 pages. IMO, I think Ingreid was writing everything in caps, not to shout, but to avoid the corrections on what words should or shouldn't be in caps. It was tongue-in-cheek, but the subtle humor was missed.
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> wow!! there have been some developments since I last summonsed up the courage to view this site! Janeway how could you stoop so low as to 'speak' to Ingried in that way!I didn't see many women defend her either.
> cherf and lovethelake,who appear to be the ringleaders of this tiny pathetic group,,where were you? Smirking I would guess.
> cherf, I picture you as a puffed up old matron, longing for the days when there was an upper and lower class. lovethelake,do you wait until still water and smirk at your reflection?
> As for the other 3/4 hangers on..do you reckon that you will be invited to share a cuppa in another's fine house when all is voted and done? Do you think you have found new friends? And I shudder to think what your Grandchildren would gather from reading the bitter,twisted words you have written and yet still declare you are Christian people.
> ...


Janet, I see that you can dish it out, but you cannot take it since you don't want anyone to answer. Enjoy your cuppa without the hens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Great idea. I know these organizations are very helpful. My grandmother has been gone since 1996. She was 100 years old. I used her as an example because there are many like her who never drove or wrote checks so have no photo id. She did collect SS, but had she lost her birth certificate for whatever reason (fire, flood, misplaced in a move etc.) she would need to get a copy of her birth certificate and it would need to be notarized. You get this from the county of your birth. You need a photo id to get a copy. You need the copy to get a photo id. Therein lies the catch. If she were alive today, I would take her anywhere she needed to go as I do my aunt now. My grandmother was born in another state as was my aunt. A trip like that would be impossible for her at her age and in her health. Plus she is caretaker for her husband. She's fine. She has what she needs to vote. I just wanted to bring up the catch. So many people think that getting the photo id is so simple. Not so.
> 
> 
> Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


I want to share with you how my son who lives in another county , ask me to get his birth certificate as he could not get it where he lived he ask me to. As i had a written statment from him as to who he was and where was, i miyself took it to courthouse, here in Wisconsin, and with out any trouble was able to get his birth c. I am sure you could have done the same thing for both your grandmother and Aunt. It really isn't as hard as some people think it is. I also had to get my birth c. from Mich. where I was born, wrote letter told information of birth and where it took place, and recieved my birth c. I think others have been convinces everone that it is not possible, but it is. 
. Last election and this was in State Journel a man in Milwaukee voted numerous times. Why would any one object to having an I.D. to vote. I do not understand?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

JanetKyneton the greatest problem other countries have with our news is that it is so left slanted that it is half true or not true at all
Most intelleget Americans don't listen to it or take it with a grain of salt.
We who live in the USA are living a whole different live than presented by our media, because they are in this presidents back pocket and would not know a truth if it slapped them in the face
If you had been insulted by the ones that carry more than one fictitious name on this site you would not be happy either. You are welcome to all the two faced people on this thread and several others that are self made gods


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> wow!! there have been some developments since I last summonsed up the courage to view this site! Janeway how could you stoop so low as to 'speak' to Ingried in that way!I didn't see many women defend her either.
> cherf and lovethelake,who appear to be the ringleaders of this tiny pathetic group,,where were you? Smirking I would guess.
> cherf, I picture you as a puffed up old matron, longing for the days when there was an upper and lower class. lovethelake,do you wait until still water and smirk at your reflection?
> As for the other 3/4 hangers on..do you reckon that you will be invited to share a cuppa in another's fine house when all is voted and done? Do you think you have found new friends? And I shudder to think what your Grandchildren would gather from reading the bitter,twisted words you have written and yet still declare you are Christian people.
> ...


I qk a Christian, but you have not seen what was done to me, I was called a lair by the women you want to your place for coffee. Why as to my having a grand mall seizure, and Epllepsey, Yes I did reply with all the information she seemed to think she needed. I will admit I did it in angry, but how would you like to be called a lair, and told you did not post the right way as to your spelling. I am a christian, but being a christian does not mean I do not sin, Thats why Christ went to the cross willingly to put to death all sins, and give one a chance to come before him in prayer, and ask for forgiveness, and by the grace of God not man beforgiven. I am not a lair but I see it as it is and do voice my opinion, maybe not to your liking but it is how I believe. Before i am condemn for my spelling it is a result of my seizure and don't feel right now looking it up the right spelling.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's have a little common sense, folks:

The single most important tool to a campaign is to "Get Out the Vote". So why don't the campaigns do "Get Out the Voter IDs" drives? It seems to me that all the energy and money spent fighting for and against Voter ID laws could be better spent helping people to actually get one. The campaigns have the time, talent, and treasure to accomplish it easily. Plus, they'd then have a lot of happy voters in their ranks!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarnlady ignorance is bliss in many people but as you said we are tired of being called names by some self made gods
Our beliefs are ours and not to be judge by mere mortals 
You have a great day


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's have a little common sense, folks:
> 
> The single most important tool to a campaign is to "Get Out the Vote". So why don't the campaigns do "Get Out the Voter IDs" drives? It seems to me that all the energy and money spent fighting for and against Voter ID laws could be better spent helping people to actually get one. The campaigns have the time, talent, and treasure to accomplish it easily. Plus, they'd then have a lot of happy voters in their ranks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Novice knitter, I should have addded, that I sent for my birth c. through the mail and was mailed my birth c.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's have a little common sense, folks:
> 
> The single most important tool to a campaign is to "Get Out the Vote". So why don't the campaigns do "Get Out the Voter IDs" drives? It seems to me that all the energy and money spent fighting for and against Voter ID laws could be better spent helping people to actually get one. The campaigns have the time, talent, and treasure to accomplish it easily. Plus, they'd then have a lot of happy voters in their ranks!


So agree.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please comment on frauduent voter registrations by GOP contractor in Florida. Thank you.



Gerslay said:


> Let's have a little common sense, folks:
> 
> The single most important tool to a campaign is to "Get Out the Vote". So why don't the campaigns do "Get Out the Voter IDs" drives? It seems to me that all the energy and money spent fighting for and against Voter ID laws could be better spent helping people to actually get one. The campaigns have the time, talent, and treasure to accomplish it easily. Plus, they'd then have a lot of happy voters in their ranks!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> wow!! there have been some developments since I last summonsed up the courage to view this site! Smirking I would guess. cherf, I picture you as a puffed up old matron, longing for the days when there was an upper and lower class. lovethelake, Do you think you have found new friends?
> 
> And don't bother answering you Christian women..it will be ignored . Janet


JanetKyneton, I am a woman of Courage and have posted a photo of myself so you don't have to engage your brain to 'picture' what I look like; just look at the photo.

I see you like to insult my friends and me and keep great company yourself by befriending those who agree to do as you do. We have a saying in America, "With friends like these who needs enemies." I don't drink coffee.

You don't know much about America and her classes.

I don't ignore anything in the Bible; might you do the same. Matthew 18:20.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > the way some of you have talked to and about others is 'fun' to you........I didn't see anyone laughing when another's sexuality or health issues or disabilities were at issue.......several people took great offense to those comments....or was that just pretend play and those involved really weren't offended.....I am very much a fun-loving person........Cherf you may push other people's buttons and get a rise out of them but please don't look for any buttons my way...........right, I don't 'own' this thread or topic but I started it for a reason.....and when it began, I didn't feel the need to address every comment made on the issue.........you, however, for some odd reason, feel the need to address everything and everyone on here.............sorry I was around to answer every initial comment, I'd much rather spend time with my son and husband.......nite ladies.
> ...


Janeway
Read what I wrote.
I never called you a non-christian. I asked which christianity you follow. Quite a difference.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > wow!! there have been some developments since I last summonsed up the courage to view this site! Smirking I would guess. cherf, I picture you as a puffed up old matron, longing for the days when there was an upper and lower class. lovethelake, Do you think you have found new friends?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Please comment on frauduent voter registrations by GOP contractor in Florida. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The voter registration fraud in Florida isn't the same issue as getting voter IDs. However, I think its obvious that all parties involved would have to be cautious about the firms they hire to help with voter registration and/or voter photo ID. The integrity of the system is crucial to the security of our votes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's have a little common sense, folks:
> 
> The single most important tool to a campaign is to "Get Out the Vote". So why don't the campaigns do "Get Out the Voter IDs" drives? It seems to me that all the energy and money spent fighting for and against Voter ID laws could be better spent helping people to actually get one. The campaigns have the time, talent, and treasure to accomplish it easily. Plus, they'd then have a lot of happy voters in their ranks!


Gerslay
I am off to do just that and we have had great success.
Also transportation lined up for voting day. Amazing the dedication of young people to look after the older ones.
As one of the older I am proud of today's young.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Please comment on frauduent voter registrations by GOP contractor in Florida. Thank you.


Please comment on the lies and cover-up by President Obama and his Administration about the murder of four Americans in the Middle East. Since you and your associates don't discuss it in the Lean Left forum, I'd like to know what the Progressives think of the cover up which is the worst pre-planned, although third successful terrorist attack, on Americans, since Obama became President. Thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Please comment on frauduent voter registrations by GOP contractor in Florida. Thank you.
> ...


I would like to know why the autopsy has not been released. It is on the news that it contains beatings, sodomy, torture and murder. I have heard that from different sources. So please don't waste your time blaming Rush or Fox. Live in the DC area and you get more information than people in other countries.

I would like to know why Amb Steven's requests for heightened security measures were denied. I would like to know why our Marines were not allowed to have live ammo in Egypt. I would like to know why Progressives accept Obama's racism, and yet call Herman Kane and Chief Justice Thomas "uncle Tom's, oreos and a variety of other slurs.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > Let's have a little common sense, folks:
> ...


I am proud of the young people also. My grandaughter and her husband and their friends are disgusted with Obama. Upset with the fact that his mentors were communist and he is a rascist.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm soooooo happy VP Joe Biden told the truth for once! 

Yes, Uncle Joe, actually professed that the middle class has been 'buried' during the last four years under the policies of the Obama Administration with pressing taxes and regulations.


Thanks Joe - way to go and just in time for the Debate tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> I am proud of the young people also. My grandaughter and her husband and their friends are disgusted with Obama. Upset with the fact that his mentors were communist and he is a rascist.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


You would not know what religion was if it hit you in the face. You are the most hateful person on this earth. Get a life!

Of course you cannot answer when the Bible was first put into English nor probably what language it was translated from--now is the time to put forth a little of your knowledge.

"Knock yourself out!" I'm waiting! It will take you days to find the answer even if you know where to look.

I'm waiting! I'm waiting!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > I am proud of the young people also. My grandaughter and her husband and their friends are disgusted with Obama. Upset with the fact that his mentors were communist and he is a rascist.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway
I am now to be a Teacher here? Have no interest in the position. You are on your own.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Janeway...............I am often misunderstood and it's probably my fault. I would honestly have to say that 95% of my 'comments' are 'general comments and not directed at any one particular person' and I'm sorry if it seems that I am singling anyone out. I think it looks that way when I 'quote reply' but I only do that because that is the 'point', not necessarily the 'person' that I'm communicating on and this thread has gotten way out of hand so it is difficult to know who said what to who, so that's why I use 'quote reply' so at least people will know what I'm talking about.

When I talk about Christians, I am talking about them in general. How could I be talking about anyone in particular, especially on this board? I don't know any of you, so of course I'm not talking to anyone directly.

But when Cherf (honestly I don't even know if she's the one who said it) said to me that all of this was in 'fun'....I think that was a bit of back-peddling...........there are definitely some 'heated moments' in this thread and I honestly do not believe they are being done in 'fun'.

You're right, I don't know who Ingried is, I've never read any of her posts....I really don't have time or desire to stay on KP all day or most of the day.

So far as the Bible goes, I will never claim to 'know the entire bible'.....and my comment about Lot's (yes it was Lot's wife) wife turning into a pillar of salt (and not stone, as pointed out on here) wasn't a reprimand, just a statement of fact, as stated in the Bible.....I was only correcting the fact, not picking at anyone...........but anyway, no I can't remember the year exactly but I'm wanting to say 1611.....my husband actually had a copy of a really old Bible, not sure what we did with it.

But really......I had forgotten about this post until Admin PM'd me to tell me that he had broken it up and my topic is now a "#2''...............why are women so dang competitive....why does stuff like this go on and on and on....it's as if someone is afraid that they will not get the 'last word in'...........I know that we women are better than this.....we don't need to attack each other so viciously.....and I haven't even read half the posts to know that so many of them are vicious attacks, attacks from all sides..........................everyone should be able to say what they want, when they want, but it's a bit rude to take over someone else's topic and spew out almost 100 pages of totally unrelated issues..........which is why I said 'why doesn't someone start a separate thread'.......I wonder how happy anyone else here on KP, anyone, would be if they posted a topic and it got this far out of control............oh well, women are gonna do what they're gonna do..........I just thought enough was enough already but there are some people in the world and here on KP, lol, who thrive on this kind of stuff, which is why the thread is still here?



Janeway said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > the way some of you have talked to and about others is 'fun' to you........I didn't see anyone laughing when another's sexuality or health issues or disabilities were at issue.......several people took great offense to those comments....or was that just pretend play and those involved really weren't offended.....I am very much a fun-loving person........Cherf you may push other people's buttons and get a rise out of them but please don't look for any buttons my way...........right, I don't 'own' this thread or topic but I started it for a reason.....and when it began, I didn't feel the need to address every comment made on the issue.........you, however, for some odd reason, feel the need to address everything and everyone on here.............sorry I was around to answer every initial comment, I'd much rather spend time with my son and husband.......nite ladies.
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Will someone please give a link to an unbiased news source regarding the Obama cover-up of the Middle East killing? Thank you.
Also, a person's spirituality and/or religion may be a private thing to many people. One doesn't have to go around shouting "look at me, I'm a good Christian/Jew/Muslim/Buddhist." Actions speak for themselves.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol.....oh you caught that too.........talk about 'open mouth insert foot'....he seriously slammed his boss didn't he.....i know i for one am going to be glued to the tv tonight. think i'm gonna record it too.............so tonight is the first debate, what's the schedule for the debates after tonight?



Cherf said:


> I'm soooooo happy VP Joe Biden told the truth for once!
> 
> Yes, Uncle Joe, actually professed that the middle class has been 'buried' during the last four years under the policies of the Obama Administration with pressing taxes and regulations.
> 
> Thanks Joe - way to go and just in time for the Debate tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Dearest Jane

She Who Should Not Be Mentioned, will never answer you. She is not worth it. I had an edict before, and I will repeat it for you. When someone is mean spirited, evil, nasty, etc etc, say: Talk to a wall, because the Queen and I do not care"


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey BH's what is Alcameron's other name other than Andrea? 

I know SWSNBM has an "assistant" that also writes for her. She said they were a good team. 

So many nasty people with so many aliases. I wonder which ID they use when they vote?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

That's it. I made a serious request, you may disregard it and I'll Google it myself. No ulterior motive.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835;

The fact is 'A pillar of salt' defined is as hard as a rock, or stone, like rock salt for example. The reality of the verse is a metaphor to begin with. A pillar of salt is not a heap of table salt. You need not correct those who speak the truth.

Again, it was a Biblical joke that you didn't get. You commented and reprimanded to a great extent of things you didn't know, people you don't know nor read their posts.

Women enjoy relationships and communication with one other. I would be proud to think a post of mine generated so much conversation, but you and I are two completely different people in our beliefs.

Enough said.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please give a link to an unbiased news source regarding the Obama cover-up of the Middle East killing? Thank you.


Goto: http://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/

Sort by region (international or national), country, state, or newspaper. Read the international papers for a broader spectrum of what is going on in the US than you get from our news sources.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey BH's what is Alcameron's other name other than Andrea?
> 
> I know SWSNBM has an "assistant" that also writes for her. She said they were a good team.
> 
> So many nasty people with so many aliases. I wonder which ID they use when they vote?


Did you see the post where SWWNBM said she is casting her vote for Obama? Now how is she able to do that unless illegally?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I really don't object. It is the timing I object to. Perhaps, November 7th would be a good time to push this requirement. Since we don't have the requirement right now in Wisconsin, no one that does not have a photo id is going through the bother (yes bother). If it is pushed after the election, people will have four years to get the deed done. There seems to be more fraud through absentee balloting and voting machines (let's not forget the Florida fiasco).


theyarnlady said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea. I know these organizations are very helpful. My grandmother has been gone since 1996. She was 100 years old. I used her as an example because there are many like her who never drove or wrote checks so have no photo id. She did collect SS, but had she lost her birth certificate for whatever reason (fire, flood, misplaced in a move etc.) she would need to get a copy of her birth certificate and it would need to be notarized. You get this from the county of your birth. You need a photo id to get a copy. You need the copy to get a photo id. Therein lies the catch. If she were alive today, I would take her anywhere she needed to go as I do my aunt now. My grandmother was born in another state as was my aunt. A trip like that would be impossible for her at her age and in her health. Plus she is caretaker for her husband. She's fine. She has what she needs to vote. I just wanted to bring up the catch. So many people think that getting the photo id is so simple. Not so.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please give a link to an unbiased news source regarding the Obama cover-up of the Middle East killing? Thank you.


alcameron, It was on every (5) of the Sunday new shows now two weeks back to 'set-up' the lie done by UN Ambassador Susan Rice, Hillary Clinton and Jay Carney.

It is written about in every un-biased news editorial and every un-biased cable news channel. You will not see it discussed in the mainstream news reports or on MBNBC, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any liberal website or cable channel nor in the Lean Left group since no Democrat wishes to discuss it.

However, the White House Press Sec did finally admit the lie and there are Congressmen and Senators calling for an investigation into the cover-up. In a brief flash, I believe it may be discussed by a main stream news anchor.

If you haven't heard anything about it, you are listening only to left biased pundits.

Perhaps this points out to you that you are not listening to both sides of the story?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

No, there should definitely be an investigation.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe the House majority has something to do with that and the corporation "humans" who cut benefits and jobs so they show a gargantuan profit.


Cherf said:


> I'm soooooo happy VP Joe Biden told the truth for once!
> 
> Yes, Uncle Joe, actually professed that the middle class has been 'buried' during the last four years under the policies of the Obama Administration with pressing taxes and regulations.
> 
> Thanks Joe - way to go and just in time for the Debate tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I believe the House majority has something to do with that and the corporation "humans" who cut benefits and jobs so they show a gargantuan profit.
> 
> 
> Cherf said:
> ...


Well, since you and your ilk state over and over again, that Congress cannot get anything done with Obama as President, it stands to reason, who has been in charge of the Middle Class these last 4 years? Oh, yes, that would be OBAMA - OBAMA is the only one who got anything done in the last 4 years (only by Executive Orders and fiat) - the Dems wouldn't pass anything offered by the Repub House and nothing done at all in the Senate. Guess, even Joe doesn't like the mess Obama will inherit from his own policies these last 4 years. :XD:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think there are now 4 states who are not enforcing the ID issue, Pennsylvania being the latest one...........here's what I don't understand about the whole issue .............is Maryland the only state that has a 'vagrancy law'..........aren't we all supposed to be able to prove who we say we are? I know there's something going on with 'suspected' illegal immigrants in that all they have to do is 'say' they are legal and they can not be challenged....I don't know all the facts pertaining to that issue, maybe someone else does.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knovice knitter = naive

or (fingers crossed that it isn't so) one of the Progressives that believe in the Obama that makes racists statements in 2007. 

or one of the Progressives that believe the lies about the ambassador being murdered, tortured and sodomized

or believes that the Border Patrol Agent that was shot had the best equiptment and protection that was available


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

There are only 30 states who require a photo id to vote, currently. I am sure that will change.


karen2835 said:


> I think there are now 4 states who are not enforcing the ID issue, Pennsylvania being the latest one...........here's what I don't understand about the whole issue .............is Maryland the only state that has a 'vagrancy law'..........aren't we all supposed to be able to prove who we say we are? I know there's something going on with 'suspected' illegal immigrants in that all they have to do is 'say' they are legal and they can not be challenged....I don't know all the facts pertaining to that issue, maybe someone else does.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey BH's what is Alcameron's other name other than Andrea?
> 
> I know SWSNBM has an "assistant" that also writes for her. She said they were a good team.
> 
> So many nasty people with so many aliases. I wonder which ID they use when they vote?


lovethelake
The ID closest to our fingers.
My team is extraordinary.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey BH's what is Alcameron's other name other than Andrea?
> ...


With pen or pointer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's have a little common sense, folks:
> 
> The single most important tool to a campaign is to "Get Out the Vote". So why don't the campaigns do "Get Out the Voter IDs" drives? It seems to me that all the energy and money spent fighting for and against Voter ID laws could be better spent helping people to actually get one. The campaigns have the time, talent, and treasure to accomplish it easily. Plus, they'd then have a lot of happy voters in their ranks!


I agree with you.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

My point exactly. The timing of an appeal is what I object to. And which party is looking for the appeal?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Well since its Eric fast and furious gun slinger trying to stop it (voterID) in most states, I sure it's the republicans fighting for the appeal
As they should


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> My point exactly. The timing of an appeal is what I object to. And which party is looking for the appeal?


Certainly not the party who is on the record for stealing votes.

30 out of 50 states have voter ID you say? That's great! The 2/3rds Yeas have it! Voter ID has begun only 10-20 years ago, not just for this election - we are getting there! If anyone waited 4 years since Obama was first elected to get a photo ID I would say he is pretty slow on the draw. If one couldn't get a photo ID in almost four years, or during the past 10 or 20 years, they are too stupid to vote.

Meanwhile, those Dems who like to say, "I support the troops just not the war," are making sure the overseas military ballots are not sent in time, again, to make sure military members' votes don't count. You do know the military abhors Obama, as well they should and Obama feels the same way about them.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > My point exactly. The timing of an appeal is what I object to. And which party is looking for the appeal?
> ...


Cherf
What would you know about the military.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > My point exactly. The timing of an appeal is what I object to. And which party is looking for the appeal?
> ...


Cherf you are so right it is all over the Internet on independent reviews that the ballots will not get there because they are lost 
It is appalling that our service men and women cannot vote because of ignorance.
Not like they just went over there to protect us. They have been there for several years. Promises of bringing them all home another failure of this administration


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

people can say this and people can say that about Bush and 'the war'..........but if anyone remembers correctly, Bush did indeed tell us, all of us Americans who were listening, that this is going to be long battle......to my knowledge and I am often wrong, I don't believe he put a time stamp on the war effort............it's Obama who does the picking and choosing of who / which country he will send help to...............we 'were' allies with Egypt when Mubarak (I think that was his name, the one who stepped down, forcefully or not) was the leader, did Obama send anyone over there to help while the people were being massacred in their own civil war?.............IDK, just Obama, in general, is wrong, all wrong.....for us..........it's a shame he couldn't have been a stand up guy like Colin Powell............ wouldn't want anyone to ever accuse me of being racist..........I either like someone and their ideas or I don't, doesn't matter to me what 'color' you are or where you came from, but just don't pretend to be something you're not??


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> people can say this and people can say that about Bush and 'the war'..........but if anyone remembers correctly, Bush did indeed tell us, all of us Americans who were listening, that this is going to be long battle......to my knowledge and I am often wrong, I don't believe he put a time stamp on the war effort............it's Obama who does the picking and choosing of who / which country he will send help to...............we 'were' allies with Egypt when Mubarak (I think that was his name, the one who stepped down, forcefully or not) was the leader, did Obama send anyone over there to help while the people were being massacred in their own civil war?.............IDK, just Obama, in general, is wrong, all wrong.....for us..........it's a shame he couldn't have been a stand up guy like Colin Powell............ wouldn't want anyone to ever accuse me of being racist..........I either like someone and their ideas or I don't, doesn't matter to me what 'color' you are or where you came from, but just don't pretend to be something you're not??


Well said Karen


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness
SWSNBM asked Cherf about the military...............

The Artillary Room is at your disposal darling


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen, I remember Bush saying that. The press and many Americans have a short attention span. Things need to come to a conclusion fast. Our society is so based on short sound bites, instant gratification, and I want it now attitudes, that seeing this war on terrorism to its conclusion and knowing it will take time just doesn't compute for them. The Obama administration overstating that Osama Bin Laden is dead does not mean that Al Qeada is dead as well. It's quite obvious that it is alive and inflicting its damage on Americans.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my goodness
> SWSNBM asked Cherf about the military...............
> 
> The Artillary Room is at your disposal darling


LMAO!!! Can you believe that? Sussh... its classified and Bydie nor I can talk about it!

Guess I better sharpen my skill set if we're going down that road....and call in for reinforcement


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I know,

It is so hard to be the Queen


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness
> ...


Cherf, I have come to the conclusion that Ingried is jealous of you. Your quotes are knowledgeble and ingenious. Hers are jibber jabber'


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness
> ...


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Perhaps you may think of this as an old cliche, but every time you point a finger at someone, there are four fingers pointing back at you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, I have come to the conclusion that Ingried is jealous of you. Your quotes are knowledgeble and ingenious. Hers are jibber jabber'


Thank you, mariaps, for your kinds words and terrific posts too! I'd be down on my knees bowing to you but the Queen wouldn't like me anymore. Gotta stay in her good graces .... :thumbup:

BTW: I love the songs by the Jibber Jabber boys - I've forgotten all about them until you mentioned them. I need to check out their election songs ....

I just spent the past two hours negotiating a huge credit for the lack of FIOS service we've had over the previous 16 months of payments and service calls. Decided in our favor, but, what a complete waste of time and money and run-around. Now I must catch up on my work before the debate. I sure hope the cable stays on ..... I have a headache thinking about it .....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Perhaps you may think of this as an old cliche, but every time you point a finger at someone, there are four fingers pointing back at you.


Get a laser pointer - will solve your problem; I've always wanted one of those ....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my goodness
> SWSNBM asked Cherf about the military...............
> 
> The Artillary Room is at your disposal darling


lovethalke
You got it, I did ask Cherf about the military.
Since when is she so informed about the military?
Thought she is into Craft Fairs and her husband is a civilian
and she has no children therefore no family member in the military. Just curious.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Swsnbm fails to understand that there are some who have brothers, nephews, brother in laws and nieces that continue to serve OUR country.
Also father in laws and uncles who did serve our country
Her husband might have as she stated earlier so she has all the top information on the subject.
NOT


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Swnbm fails to understand that there are some who have brothers, nephews, brother in laws and nieces that continue to serve OUR country.
> Also father in laws and uncles who did serve our country
> Her husband might have as she stated earlier so she has all the top information on the subject.
> NOT


Whom did I speak to? Do not believe it was you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Has this changed from an open forum?
As usual it is rude as ever.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Snorting 

If I were not old enough to be their mother, I would have such a crush on her men in uniform

God Bless them and the USA


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness
> ...


So, unless you have a husband or children in the military, you cannot be informed. Hmmmmmmmmmmm
And if you are into craft fairs, no way of knowing about the military. Hmmmmm. How demeaning to make such a presumption. Ingried, you have made an unfair statement.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Has this changed from an open forum?
> As usual it is rude as ever.


Looks like you cannot speak unless you are spoken to. Or until approval from the drill sargeant. Do we have freedom of speech or not?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Why would you expect any thing different from -------.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Theyarnlady--I do not expect her to make a pleasant statement. S


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


She gets such enjoyment of being obnoxious. Never hear her discuss the issues. Just criticizes anothers input stating that they don't know what they are talking about. What a bunch of dumb bunnies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Get dishes done listen to debate, list after debate.

Listen to new tonight upset in Madison as UW classes cancel, and some students upset.
Down town will be a mad house so stay out of Madison.

Obama on Bascom Hill with statue of Lincoln behind him and the weather is turning colder with rain predecited. 

Should be nice. Nothing more to say. Liberal votes young men and women, what else did you expect.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Has this changed from an open forum?
> ...


 My exact thoughts mariaps
I will continue making no direct remarks to her, but I will speak as I see fit like it or not


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps I should post my resume for SWWNBM? I wonder if I can get a job as her English writing assistant, after all, I'm into craft fairs! :XD: Writing is a craft isn't it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Perhaps I should post my resume for SWWNBM? I wonder if I can get a job as her English writing assistant, after all, I'm into craft fairs! :XD: Writing is a craft isn't it?


Oh go for it what have you got to lose except your sanity. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Just for clarification, I love Craft Fairs with a passion however
such profession does not call for military secrets clearance, or does it now?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I should post my resume for SWWNBM? I wonder if I can get a job as her English writing assistant, after all, I'm into craft fairs! :XD: Writing is a craft isn't it?
> ...


That's what I'm afraid of! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Think of it this way you have provide it with entertainment, and have brought it joy, and happiness. this is our purpose in life to make it happy. And by gully I think we all have done a great job. So we should now be awarded the red shoe for the best job a women can do.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Waiting for my red shoes. Make them bright and shiny please.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

How do you compare military secrets with being a crafter. Maybe Cherf has an occupation, maybe she reads articles on the military. I know a lot about nursing, teaching, writing, medical issues, but I am none of those.

Off to listen to the debate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Is anyone else happy right now?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Happy Happy!

  :lol:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't believe I have that problem.


Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you may think of this as an old cliche, but every time you point a finger at someone, there are four fingers pointing back at you.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy Happy Happy!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?

(bonbf3)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?
> 
> (bonbf3)


No. I never get them have to look them up everytime. :?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?
> 
> (bonbf3)


If you respond to a topic you'd get an e-mail. If you don't open the thread from that first e-mail to at least read the new posts, and/or respond again, you'll not receive a 2nd or another e-mail alert of new postings.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ecstatic! Both sides of the aisle agree; Romney 1 -- Obama 0 !!!!!!!

Now to Ryan vs. Biden on Oct 11th. I'll predict highly entertaining ......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Check your Watch/Unwatch button at the top of the thread. I think Unwatch sends you a reminder.



Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The question is whether it will change anyone's vote.



Cherf said:


> Ecstatic! Both sides of the aisle agree; Romney 1 -- Obama 0 !!!!!!!
> 
> Now to Ryan vs. Biden on Oct 11th. I'll predict highly entertaining ......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?
> ...


Okay. I've just been waiting for emails, but I open it every day. Haven't missed yet. Same with denim....no emails. Guess I'm paranoid after the dust-up with L/L. Thanks,Cherf!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Check your Watch/Unwatch button at the top of the thread. I think Unwatch sends you a reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - I won't worry then. Thanks, Country Bumpkins.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Check your Watch/Unwatch button at the top of the thread. I think Unwatch sends you a reminder.
> 
> Thanks Snoozi_Suzi. That's what admin told me, too. I checked. Maybe just a computer snafu.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ecstatic! Both sides of the aisle agree; Romney 1 -- Obama 0 !!!!!!!
> 
> Now to Ryan vs. Biden on Oct 11th. I'll predict highly entertaining ......


Yes, it was excellent!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?
> 
> (bonbf3)


Check your profile settings for 'notification information' ...maybe something got changed.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is anyone else happy right now?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worried. I didn't get any emails directing me to this topic. Have I been kicked off? Does anyone know about these things?
> ...


Thank you, Gerslay. I'll do that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else happy right now?
> ...


Ecstatic!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy happy joy joy


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The question is whether it will change anyone's vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi suzi
No doubt Romney won on the number of lies
President Obama on facts and decency


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy happy joy joy


More than happy dancing all over body can't sit still. Yeah and love the twitters that carryed over to Racheal's site.

Not all Demers as there were Repb's

I also love the Al Sharpen and rest going off even some had to agree wasn't his best night. One even agreed tele promoter needed.

Know to see how it goes for him in Madisontoday.

I hope Ronmey does just as good in the next two. He did us proud.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Romney caught Obama in lie after lie after lie.
Any one with any brains knows that. All the stations agreed 
Even the liberal ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What I was baffled about was the response after Romney brought up about small business who need a hand up, and Obama brought up the Donald being ????. Didn't get it?

Bet the Donald is laughing today about that one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Happy happy joy joy
> ...


He sure did!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Romney had a mastery of the facts, spoke with energy, and showed great competence and confidence. He knows what he's talking about, and he knows what he's doing. Outstanding!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Romney had a mastery of the facts, spoke with energy, and showed great competence and confidence. He knows what he's talking about, and he knows what he's doing. Outstanding!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Romney had a mastery of the facts, spoke with energy, and showed great competence and confidence. He knows what he's talking about, and he knows what he's doing. Outstanding!


Absolutley==he will make a strong leader, he didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Romney caught Obama in lie after lie after lie.
> Any one with any brains knows that. All the stations agreed
> Even the liberal ones.


Nonnie
It was Romney's lies the President did not respond to that upsets many. I liked his presidential style vs. a boxing match
some were expecting.
President Obama was too decent to go after Romney.
Facts support the President, Romney's lies seem to be the winner strangely enough this time around. The press is already exposing them big time.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Romney had a mastery of the facts, spoke with energy, and showed great competence and confidence. He knows what he's talking about, and he knows what he's doing. Outstanding!


bonbf3
Some more flip flops as well as lies to expose.
Read all about Romney's "mastery of facts".
I forgot fact-check is a foreign word for the Republicans.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I loved the focus group I watched. I didn't count, but their were probably 25-30 folks. About half voted for Obama the first time. When questioned, all but two who voted for Obama * changed * his/her vote to Romney!!!

That was the best news I heard of the night! People are tired of the lies and deception; they listened, learned and changed their vote!!!

Romney can win with the undecideds' vote alone, but if he changes Obama voters to Romney voters the win means more!

Go Romney, Go Ryan!!!

I was shocked that on MSNBC the Dems actually called it as it was and agreed Romney hit out of the park.

We haven't won the war, only the first battle; but Romney did himself proud.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The question is whether it will change anyone's vote.





Cherf said:


> Ecstatic! Both sides of the aisle agree; Romney 1 -- Obama 0 !!!!!!!


Proof that it did - voters already changed their vote! Read my post above! :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> President Obama was too decent to go after Romney.


On the contrary, Ingried, Obama went after Romney on tax cuts, the budget, Romneycare, etc., and Romney answered him and shut down every issue with the truth. Romney was clear, authoritative, and on point...the alpha male. Obama was a confusing, meandering, stuttering mess...the submissive puppy!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe the test for Small Business is employing less than 50 people. The salient fact was that alot of money can go through a Small Business. The Donald makes a big deal of his richness.



theyarnlady said:


> What I was baffled about was the response after Romney brought up about small business who need a hand up, and Obama brought up the Donald being ????. Didn't get it?
> 
> Bet the Donald is laughing today about that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Romney had a mastery of the facts, spoke with energy, and showed great competence and confidence. He knows what he's talking about, and he knows what he's doing. Outstanding!
> ...


Amen!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We agree somewhat on the manner portrayed....less on the facts. Saying something again and again without backup does not qualify as truth to me. Much flip flopping and little detail. In my opinion.



Gerslay said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama was too decent to go after Romney.
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama was too decent to go after Romney.
> ...


 Thank you Gerslay. As usual the blind are blind. Romney hit a grand slam and some are still to blind to see that


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What I was baffled about was the response after Romney brought up about small business who need a hand up, and Obama brought up the Donald being ????. Didn't get it?





snoozi_suzi said:


> I believe the test for Small Business is employing less than 50 people.


Well, snoozi_suzi, What you believe is wrong. A small business must be privately owned, for a profit and not dominant in its field. Size (# of employees) and sales, revenue, profits all matter and employees are determined on averages over the previous 12 months and sales over the previous 3 years.

The 'size' rules vary by industry.

I guess Obama was suggesting that Donald Trump's company is not a small business. I don't care if Obama got that fact correct or not since Romney doesn't set the rules for what is or isn't a small or large business; the govt does! Govt is NOT small business and that was Romney's point.

Romney, again, nailed it!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama was too decent to go after Romney.
> ...


 :thumbup: I like your comment so much, Gerslay, I want to repeat it! Shame on me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

From comic Dennis Miller: "Obama better hope that a "kicked ass" is covered under Obamacare........!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Romney had a mastery of the facts, spoke with energy, and showed great competence and confidence. He knows what he's talking about, and he knows what he's doing. Outstanding!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> We agree somewhat on the manner portrayed....less on the facts. Saying something again and again without backup does not qualify as truth to me. Much flip flopping and little detail. In my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Romney successfully challenged Obama on the economy, health care, and the deficit and Obama couldn't, and can't, defend his own record. Romney repeats his points over and over again because the media bends over backwards so much for Obama that this is how he needs to get the truth out to the people.

What is the truth? The truth is the country is in much worse shape than it was when Obama was elected and we need to seize this opportunity to turn things around for the better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> From comic Dennis Miller: "Obama better hope that a "kicked ass" is covered under Obamacare........!"


 ;-)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> From comic Dennis Miller: "Obama better hope that a "kicked ass" is covered under Obamacare........!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my, Romney was 'getting under Obama's skin' BIG TIME.....I lost count after the first 200 times Obama blinked his eyes....a certain clue of discomfort, lololololol



Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > The question is whether it will change anyone's vote.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Too 'decent' to go after Romney, not hardly. That's all he and his cronies have done for the past 2 months with their commercials on tv.........I don't see anything 'decent' about Obama. He uses everyone, even his closest confidants, until he needs them no more.

LOL, how many times did Obama bring up how Mitt has asked congress for $2 billion that the Pentagon didn't even ask for? Seems he was running out of things to say??

;/'


Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Romney caught Obama in lie after lie after lie.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > We agree somewhat on the manner portrayed....less on the facts. Saying something again and again without backup does not qualify as truth to me. Much flip flopping and little detail. In my opinion.
> ...


Go, Gerri!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Too 'decent' to go after Romney, not hardly. That's all he and his cronies have done for the past 2 months with their commercials on tv.........I don't see anything 'decent' about Obama. He uses everyone, even his closest confidants, until he needs them no more.
> 
> You are so right, Karen.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

At least now I have a clearer view on why so many Americans lost their homes after the past 48 months, or so......They should have never had them to begin with!!!! That's just one point as to why our economy hit the skids.........how much $$ went to bail out these 'big banks' because they loaned out so much money to people who could never had paid it back..............and We The People, We The Tax Payers helped to bail them out...............OK, let's say 'yeah, sure, no one could have fixed the economy that was handed to Obama'..........okay, so what does that mean. If you can't fix it, just add to it? Which he has done very well, over $6 trillion, he's added in just over 3 years..........but I have a question. Why so much effort going to the Middle Class people? I have never considered myself poor or at poverty level. I am guessing that our household income is roughly $60k (and that's good when you consider it's from only one income)....I think it's good anyway, especially when I break it down to the weekly pay checks that I see.

The poor people can get welfare (food stamps, medicaid, even some money (checks) in some situations)............all I ever asked for was some help with Prescription costs and..........at least now I know why 'some' people lie in order to get govt. benefits.....you really have to be crawling on the floor in utter despair to qualify for anything anymore, but there may be hope as Obama is raising the eligibiity guidelines for welfare benefits......and if he does end up winning, well, maybe........


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL bonbf3..........well, what were his choices? He could have continued to flutter his eyelids, he could have continued to say the same thing over and over or he could have sighed and sighed like Gore did a few years back.

I can't remember what they were talking about (I have it recorded downstairs) but it was within the first 20 minutes and Romney was slamming it to Obama big time. I was so proud of him. I really thought Romney was going to take a more passive approach to the debate and he proved me wrong...........You Go Booooyyyyyyy.



bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Too 'decent' to go after Romney, not hardly. That's all he and his cronies have done for the past 2 months with their commercials on tv.........I don't see anything 'decent' about Obama. He uses everyone, even his closest confidants, until he needs them no more.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> From comic Dennis Miller: "Obama better hope that a "kicked ass" is covered under Obamacare........!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > From comic Dennis Miller: "Obama better hope that a "kicked ass" is covered under Obamacare........!"
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Good ol' Dennis! Morning Country Bumpkins! You have your shoes on yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Bydie I do . My flip-flops. Got my tooth in too.LOL


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Obama is "too decent" to go after Romney????? Hmmmm! I seem to remember Obama in his recent "60 Minutes" interview saying that it's OK to tell lies about your oponent. (And he's true to his word on that point) That's decent? He needs a new title. How about "Prevaricator-in-Chief"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Bydie I do . My flip-flops. Got my tooth in too.LOL


I'm glad to know that you're not running around in the muck and mud barefooted! We Americans need to dress fine and fancy like they do on The Continent!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> From comic Dennis Miller: "Obama better hope that a "kicked ass" is covered under Obamacare........!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Obama is "too decent" to go after Romney????? Hmmmm! I seem to remember Obama in his recent "60 Minutes" interview saying that it's OK to tell lies about your oponent. (And he's true to his word on that point) That's decent? He needs a new title. How about "Prevaricator-in-Chief"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > We agree somewhat on the manner portrayed....less on the facts. Saying something again and again without backup does not qualify as truth to me. Much flip flopping and little detail. In my opinion.
> ...


I absolutely agree with you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have to say that I totally enjoyed how the bunch at MSNBC looked absolutely deflated after the debate. 

There was really no way for Obama to defend his record. How would he actually do that? Obama felt he could wing it, go on his "cool" personality with his usual talking points. Romney went in ready for every question and was very effective against Obama.

I also liked it when Romney stated he would give the states back control of certain programs that should be under their control as per the 10th Amendment. This s something Obama never says. Obama is just for big federal government, period.

A major point for Romney was when Obama stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. 

Bottom line: small debt, small government = U.S. prosperity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have to say that I totally enjoyed how the bunch at MSNBC looked absolutely deflated after the debate.
> 
> There was really no way for Obama to defend his record. How would he actually do that? Obama felt he could wing it, go on his "cool" personality with his usual talking points. Romney went in ready for every question and was very effective against Obama.
> 
> ...


Just saw a cartoon with Romney in debates with an umpty chair. Guess Clint was right. I enjoyed the news too. I slept with the TV on so every time I woke up I got to hear the good news. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<A major point for Romney was when Obama stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. >

That was one of the best lines of the night. ZINGER!

:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I believe the test for Small Business is employing less than 50 people. The salient fact was that alot of money can go through a Small Business. The Donald makes a big deal of his richness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed the point I was making Romney was talking about helping small business Obama include Trump as a small business thus the ???? from me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <A major point for Romney was when Obama
> 
> More than a stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. >
> 
> ...


 zinger the truth and no come back.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <A major point for Romney was when Obama stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. >
> 
> That was one of the best lines of the night. ZINGER!
> 
> :lol:


Bydie, yes, yes, yes==Obama did not like that comeback. He couldn't defend that statement


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy it's raining Obama in Madison in 2 hours, can't wait to hear the spin. No not going there but sure it will be carried live on the 4 tv stations.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <A major point for Romney was when Obama stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. >
> 
> That was one of the best lines of the night. ZINGER!
> 
> :lol:


Oh I so loved the facial expressions, and the angry you could see.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <A major point for Romney was when Obama stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. >
> 
> That was one of the best lines of the night. ZINGER!
> 
> :lol:


I agree. I was especially glad to see some support for "oil" since I have a family member who works in the oil industry. He, by the way, is exceptionally nice and very environmentally friendly.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yarnie, Don't worry! Obo will do just fine....he'll have his teleprompter in front of his Pinocchio nose!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > <A major point for Romney was when Obama stated that the oil industry got 2.8B tax break, Romney countered with 90B tax breaks given for green energy. Obama was angry after that, hung his head and pursed his lips. He certainly isn't used to being challenged. >
> ...


It was like all the life was draining out of him. He couldn't even look up. That was not a happy 20th Anniversary for the o's.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have to say that I totally enjoyed how the bunch at MSNBC looked absolutely deflated after the debate.
> 
> There was really no way for Obama to defend his record. How would he actually do that? Obama felt he could wing it, go on his "cool" personality with his usual talking points. Romney went in ready for every question and was very effective against Obama.
> 
> ...


I so agree with you, too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm just giving everyone "ditto" marks because for once I'm agreeing with everyone! LOLOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So mad at this moment. Didn't catch full news story, but went something like this.

Judge or someone said that solicers that did not get to vote would not havae votes counted as they were not in at dead line???? Then said it was only 39? Wait a min. the other day was reported that balliots were not being recieved?
Guess it works this way you can fight for our country but you can't vote. I would really like to know who did this. May they get back as much as they gave our service men.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Bydie I do . My flip-flops. Got my tooth in too.LOL
> ...


Ah no muck today push it out where it belongs in the others yard let them clean it up today, where it has belong for a long time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So mad at this moment. Didn't catch full news story, but went something like this.
> 
> Judge or someone said that solicers that did not get to vote would not havae votes counted as they were not in at dead line???? Then said it was only 39? Wait a min. the other day was reported that balliots were not being recieved?
> Guess it works this way you can fight for our country but you can't vote. I would really like to know who did this. May they get back as much as they gave our service men.


A military person's vote should never NOT be counted. It should NEVER be considered late or past a deadline. Shame on them. All votes should be gathered and delivered to those responsible for counting their votes. If the results of the election have to wait, so be it. What possible reason could there be for not getting the ballots out on time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yarnie, Don't worry! Obo will do just fine....he'll have his teleprompter in front of his Pinocchio nose!


Oh I so do hope not. If he does I hope all the news guys mention it. But next one is suppose to be a town hall meeting. 
were audience. If I got my facts right the audience gets to ask the questions. Just hope it is a fair representtion of both partys and not a dem over load.
But the good thing about it is Romney face a lot of them in his home state where he was governor.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > So mad at this moment. Didn't catch full news story, but went something like this.
> ...


This is the result of the Progressives' distain and loathing of the military. The military is historically Conservative and it's a Liberal goal to make sure that this conservative voting block is dis-enfranchised. Of course, if you are a welfare recipient or a minority or are "poor" or illegal or DEAD, the Progs will fight for you tooth and nail to make sure that you don't lose your right to vote. Thanks again, HOLDER!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bydie, good to see you again
Great looking couple

OH did you hear that algore blamed Obama's poor performance on altitude sickness? Unbelievable and pathetic


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bydie, good to see you again
> Great looking couple
> 
> OH did you hear that algore blamed Obama's poor performance on altitude sickness? Unbelievable and pathetic


It's good to be back Queen! I missed you all. Where do I pick up my pearls and my denim overalls????

Heck, I would think that Al would be blaming Obo's poor performance on global warming. :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SMIRK A MUST SEE


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SMIRK A MUST SEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, good to see you again
> ...


i think I saw some heat coming off of Obama last night the earth was sure to be warming up from that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bydie, good to see you again
> Great looking couple
> 
> OH did you hear that algore blamed Obama's poor performance on altitude sickness? Unbelievable and pathetic


I am blaming you for this one.

All day going through my mind as i sing Happy happy joy joy. 
It is all your fault Queenie.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > SMIRK A MUST SEE
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

It is hard to be the Queen, but I will survive

instead of snark, I think I like smirk


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Time to play a game

Hide and Seek................counting to 100 and then let's go find the Progressives. They seem to be hiding today

smirk


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Time to play a game
> 
> Hide and Seek................counting to 100 and then let's go find the Progressives. They seem to be hiding today
> 
> smirk


I believe they all have tummy aches. I'd have one also, if Obo was my candidate of choice. Maybe they're all in the ER collecting their "free" healthcare!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

come out come out wherever you are.................


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Time to play a game
> 
> Hide and Seek................counting to 100 and then let's go find the Progressives. They seem to be hiding today
> 
> smirk


Defeat is defeat when there is nothing to say there is nothing to say
Good afternoon Queen
It has been extreme enjoyable

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Time to play a game
> ...


Peaceful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes and so nice not having the post toasts notes pop up.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

At least there was not a door to go through.
You did see that after a news conference that didn't go his way he kicked the door open. Not gently he kicked the knob. I wish I could find it


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> At least there was not a door to go through.
> You did see that after a news conference that didn't go his way he kicked the door open. Not gently he kicked the knob. I wish I could find it


What ????????????????? when


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> At least there was not a door to go through.
> You did see that after a news conference that didn't go his way he kicked the door open. Not gently he kicked the knob. I wish I could find it


I wonder how the anniversary if he was kicking doors.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a hoax, photo shopped, just checked it out


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> come out come out wherever you are.................


Don't come out where ever I is it has been such a nice day with no on happy faces.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> come out come out wherever you are.................


Nooooooo Queen! Let's batten down the hatches, secure the drawbridge and Dance in the Courtyard!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > come out come out wherever you are.................
> ...


Dump the boiling oil????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay already

Let's go eat cake

New motto (on my new campaign button) Hot chicks vote Republican.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay already
> 
> Let's go eat cake
> 
> New motto (on my new campaign button) Hot chicks vote Republican.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is a hoax, photo shopped, just checked it out


It is funny though. I'm sure he felt that way last night


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay already
> 
> Let's go eat cake
> 
> New motto (on my new campaign button) Hot chicks vote Republican.


Love the button, don't love cake. I want pie. In fact, I'll bring them, Apple, Blueberry, Peach, Pumpkin, Lemon Merinque, Key Lime - I like fruit and pie, and fruit pies. :-D

We can dance on pie and throw pie - can we dance and have pie in the Courtyard?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure, sugar is sugar

How about "Pin the Tail on the Progressive"?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sure, sugar is sugar
> 
> How about "Pin the Tail on the Progressive"?


Pies for sure your majesty , games sound good too!
I bring peanut butter, lemonade and raspberry pies
I make a pretty mean Apple Bourbon one too


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, sugar is sugar
> ...


WAIT! Is Lady Michelle O going to approve of this diet of high sugar, high fat, high cholesterol treats????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY NOT AND THAT IS GOOD

The fatter, the more sugar, salt and 64 oz sodas the better


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Then PARTY ON!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> WAIT! Is Lady Michelle O going to approve of this diet of high sugar, high fat, high cholesterol treats????


Hey, Debbie downer, we'll use artificial sweetners, will that do for you? No cholesterol to worry about in fruit and if there Michelle doesn't get a piece.

Nonnie, I like the sound of Apple Bourbon - never had a peanut butter pie or lemonade pie though ... I like strawberry rhubarb too and so many others ... can you PM me the lemonade pie receipe?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.

We can play _Truth or Lie _ 
_Name that Entitlement _ and _Spin the News_ too!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I just don't want to be breaking any LAWS! Afterall, I don't have a brain so I need someone (like Queen or Michelle or Mayor B.) to tell me what to eat and drink.

Debbie D.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I want Michelle my bells piece

Send me the pie recipe. Might make a pie for the first time in 10 years

Hey does it have lard? please please please


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> 
> We can play _Truth or Lie _
> _Name that Entitlement _ and _Spin the News_ too!


If we eat too much and get sick, can we use our free Obamacare????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

are you part of the 47

Blind Obama Bluff

Any crisises going on in other threads


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> ...


No, and if you raise your arms too high to whack the jackass you might get altitude sickness and spoil the candy. Do not spoil the prize.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Queen - are you joining in the fun or will you play moderator? Do you have a stop watch?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie, I'd love the peanut butter pie recipe! Queen willing!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Snort! Smirk! Anyone checked on the progs on their secret thread to see if they want to come to the party? We mustn't be rude!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummm so much fresh air in here. Ahhhh. I can breathe. Now give me my pie! Didn't have to put my shoes on after all.  Too bad o couldn't breath yesterday. Ahhhhhaahha Al Gore is funny!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

AHHHHH! DONKEY pinata! I'm a bit slow....off the pace here after being gone. I'll pick it up.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> ...


Bydie
On which page does it say it is free?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> AHHHHH! DONKEY pinata! I'm a bit slow....off the pace here after being gone. I'll pick it up.


I want it my way, if it can't be my way, then i will tell a tale or two. I want cookies, and milk, and everthing I want, and I don't care what you want it's my party too. Said with a grumpy face looking down, and tapping pencil.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I know I would be a much better moderator than that NPR joke. I mean good grief, he almost spoon fed Obama comeback answers.

Will check the vault for prizes.

Can't wait for Oct 11.

I know that this game would take forever, but it could be, Dumb things Biden has said.

OH my Goodness. Obama wanted to capture Bin Laden and put him on trial. Thought it would teach the world about the US courts and due process


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, but it is one they will certainly remember.........


Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the story about how his 5 boys would lie, and hoping that if they repeated the lie over and over again he would believe it.

Well I guess the man-child president got a scolding


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I like the story about how his 5 boys would lie, and hoping that if they repeated the lie over and over again he would believe it.
> 
> Well I guess the man-child president got a scolding


I like all he said, I do wish the other side had had more to say.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT! Is Lady Michelle O going to approve of this diet of high sugar, high fat, high cholesterol treats????
> ...


Ill find my recipe and send it your way
The apple bourbon is a Williams Sonoma tart recipe but we like it in pie form better


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I like the story about how his 5 boys would lie, and hoping that if they repeated the lie over and over again he would believe it.
> 
> Well I guess the man-child president got a scolding


I mean.....the truth hurts. Don't you know....embarassed!!!!!
So when is this party? The 11th?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie, I'd love the peanut butter pie recipe! Queen willing!


 I'll pm it to you. Very easy


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's

Polish your pearls, iron your demins and shine your shoes ladies


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shoes won't be done if the muck startes building up again. but can I come anyway??


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh I know I would be a much better moderator than that NPR joke.
> 
> Will check the vault for prizes.
> 
> ...


One year I dressed up as the Cookie Monster for Halloween. 
This year I think I might dress as a big yellow bird before they are extinct (along with too old moderators) who roll eyes showing biases.

Queen - there isn't enough card stock in the entire Kingdom to record all the playing cards needed for a _ Biden's Dumb Sayings _ game. Oct 11th will be the finale for that game anyway - can't wait and Ryan can't loose!

What other frolicking can we plan?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, I'd love the peanut butter pie recipe! Queen willing!
> ...


Thank you! It will fit right into my "diet". :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> 
> Polish your pearls, iron your demins and shine your shoes ladies


Yes Queen, I'll get right on that
Pink, champagne, or black pearls? I think my champagne for this party!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> 
> Polish your pearls, iron your demins and shine your shoes ladies


I haven't been allowed any pearls....as punishment, I guess? I mean how long did it take Yarnie to get red flats? Will pearl buttons work?....on my overalls?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I know I would be a much better moderator than that NPR joke.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: let the party begin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> ...


gee It took me forever she just ignore my request because I was busy doing the mucky muck.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

ah ah ah....no we can't, not til 2014.........and even then we don't know if our 'stomach aches' will even be covered?? lol



Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> 
> Polish your pearls, iron your demins and shine your shoes ladies


I have the most exquisite long coat made of denim with patchwork lace overlay and pearls. I'm wearing that on the 11th.
Eleven is my favorite number - so I'm celebrating with Ryan.

I was so set back by the image of Romney and four of his sons standing behind him on a stage today. Such a Proud and Intelligent Looking Presidential American Family!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> ...


I want Pink Champagne and black pearls! Ooh la la ....


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> ...


I wear overalls because:

1. I'm in charge of cleaning Queen's stables and

2. I want to be properly dressed when my "shovel ready job" number comes up. Oh wait! Numbers out today that another 367,000 jobs were lost last month. I might have to wait even longer if Obo isn't among the 367,000 lost in Nov.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey,Yarnie you got yours. Sorry, but I had battles to fight as your Queen

And Bydie, that is what you get for planning for a family wedding. I mean you must reset your priorities. smirk


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> ah ah ah....no we can't, not til 2014.........and even then we don't know if our 'stomach aches' will even be covered?? lol
> 
> If we eat too much and get sick, can we use our free Obamacare????


Karen, I'd be pleased if we could get johnnies from Obamacare that would at least cover our back sides. :-(


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I realize that I've been 'in and out' of this entire topic, but I did get lost somewhere along the line.

I'm trying to figure out who Ingried is? Is she an American? Somehow I'm thinking she resides in Australia?? I don't know what gave me the impression that she lives there. Since she is 'in hiding' is this something new or has she always been in hiding? Is she part of a double personality here on KP or on this thread? You all confused me a long time ago and now I'm just playing 'catch up'.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know my favorite favorite on debate was how Romney would turn and look right at Obama, and tell him like it was. He looked at the people there.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> ...


And I bet THAT Presidential family won't be blowing $1.4 Billion tax payer dollars on their global jaunts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Party on the 11th as we watch the VP's
> ...


Yes it was and I thought it was so nice of them to shake Obama and Michelles hands. The two of them where swamp by Romney and family.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I realize that I've been 'in and out' of this entire topic, but I did get lost somewhere along the line.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out who Ingried is? Is she an American? Somehow I'm thinking she resides in Australia?? I don't know what gave me the impression that she lives there. Since she is 'in hiding' is this something new or has she always been in hiding? Is she part of a double personality here on KP or on this thread? You all confused me a long time ago and now I'm just playing 'catch up'.


Yes Karen she is a dual personality. Omnivore from New Zealand


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I realize that I've been 'in and out' of this entire topic, but I did get lost somewhere along the line.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out who Ingried is? Is she an American? Somehow I'm thinking she resides in Australia?? I don't know what gave me the impression that she lives there. Since she is 'in hiding' is this something new or has she always been in hiding? Is she part of a double personality here on KP or on this thread? You all confused me a long time ago and now I'm just playing 'catch up'.


Karen....Join the club! Ingried is one of the many mysteries of the Universe. No one knows a thing about her except that she is all knowing, extremely cultured (much more so than the rest of us serfs) has lived ALL OVER the whole wide world and is thus much more refined than we could EVER hope to be, is extremely popular in her high class neighborhood and only indulges in fine wines, teas (and BS)!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


That makes me want to vomit. The real Royals of England only spent 55 million and there are tons more of them. They need to be billed for every red cent of that and more


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that I've been 'in and out' of this entire topic, but I did get lost somewhere along the line.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was so set back by the image of Romney and four of his sons standing behind him on a stage today. Such a Proud and Intelligent Looking Presidential American Family!
> 
> Yes it was and I thought it was so nice of them to shake Obama and Michelles hands. The two of them where swamp by Romney and family.


Yarnie, Slight correction, the photo opp was a surprise visit by Romney today at a rally being hosted by four of Romney's sons. (The 5th son, a DR, was working and not available). Awesome photo!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that I've been 'in and out' of this entire topic, but I did get lost somewhere along the line.
> ...


Don't forget, she is not an American citizen! Yet votes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I was so set back by the image of Romney and four of his sons standing behind him on a stage today. Such a Proud and Intelligent Looking Presidential American Family!
> ...


Yarnie, Slight correction, the photo opp was a surprise visit by Romney today at a rally being hosted by four of Romney's sons. (The 5th son, a DR, was working and not available). Awesome photo![/quote]
Oh wow where did you see it. Was it on the news or paper? I so want to see it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I so want to see it.


I saw it as part of a news reel on Fox News I believe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Oh you two are so funny but we are going to pay for this one.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was just wondering why someone who doesn't even live in the US is so PRO Obama?????


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Oh my! I'm just ashakin' in my red Prada brogans!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I was just wondering why someone who doesn't even live in the US is so PRO Obama?????


Because he's a Marxist????? :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

i gotta get out more.....or at least turn my computer on more........I know what Socialism is and I know that Obama's is trying his best to take us there, but I don't know which countries are run under Socialism except for North Korea and Cuba and who knows how many in the mid east are...........I admit that I don't know a whole lot about it, but I do know enough about it to know that I don't want anything to do with Socialist Government.



Bydie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering why someone who doesn't even live in the US is so PRO Obama?????
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Hey don't forget she has an assistant that helps her write her posts. snorting

My loyal darlings

Remember: SWSNBM: Talk to the wall because the Queen and her BH's do not care


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey,Yarnie you got yours. Sorry, but I had battles to fight as your Queen
> 
> And Bydie, that is what you get for planning for a family wedding. I mean you must reset your priorities. smirk


And what do you consider cleaning up the muck from other side of fence a picnic, egads i was up to my neck in it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I so agree


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


You do know bh could also mean better halfs com the paired to that or this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness
> ...


Janeway here. . . let me get those feathers in a row and chase down the horse and I'll be along little doogie!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Jane....don't forget your rope and could you please bring some jerky to the party??? :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bydie, good to see you again
> Great looking couple
> 
> OH did you hear that algore blamed Obama's poor performance on altitude sickness? Unbelievable and pathetic


Folks also remember that Al Gore "started" the Internet. (not!) Guess Altitude sickness fits as an excuse but the Pres has kept Air Force One busy going around the globe--maybe that is what is wrong with our economy--it is twirlling. maybe he was "hunting" for a teleprompter?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I never leave the reservation without those items, but thanks for the reminder.

:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

California's Parol Board voted to let one of the guys that was involved with the Manson murders to go free. Gov Brown could stop it. Any one taking bets

Gotta love the left coast


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Folks: If she who is not mentioned is also Omnivore, there was another name that now sounds familiar--Sharkey! Does anyone remember her?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> 
> We can play _Truth or Lie _
> _Name that Entitlement _ and _Spin the News_ too!


Had lots of pages to read----But I will bring the empty chair!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I like the story about how his 5 boys would lie, and hoping that if they repeated the lie over and over again he would believe it.
> 
> Well I guess the man-child president got a scolding


lovethelake
Our next president will be a girl-child and a Democrat as well.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Folks: If she who is not mentioned is also Omnivore, there was another name that now sounds familiar--Sharkey! Does anyone remember her?


Janeway
Your diversion is not working. Sharkey is in your midst. 
Always easy to identify.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sharkey is not on Kp anymore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I know I would be a much better moderator than that NPR joke.
> ...


I'll bring the empty chair!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sharkey is not on Kp anymore.


Good try, she is very much so.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I realize that I've been 'in and out' of this entire topic, but I did get lost somewhere along the line.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out who Ingried is? Is she an American? Somehow I'm thinking she resides in Australia?? I don't know what gave me the impression that she lives there. Since she is 'in hiding' is this something new or has she always been in hiding? Is she part of a double personality here on KP or on this thread? You all confused me a long time ago and now I'm just playing 'catch up'.


Oh, we think she is also Omnivore and I also think she is Sharkey who disappeared some time ago. I think she lives in Australia or somewhere downunder but "loves" to harrass Americans.

I think she has multiple personalities who are all very hateful. The other Prog. sites don't want her and her "friend" ConanO'K also known as LillyK changes her name when the "fever" hits.

We are just ignoring her hateful words. We are just having lots of good clean fun but will not allow any nasty people to edge in as they are not wanted.

Glad you are here got your "red" boots on?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Sharkey is not on Kp anymore.
> ...


I know her she is not on here anymore. Promise. Ingried you know I wouldn't lie to you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn and we were having such a nice day


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Damn and we were having such a nice day


Yes, I have gathered several empty chairs now let us Party!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

New game

dart throw at hot air balloons. Balloons look like algore


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> California's Parol Board voted to let one of the guys that was involved with the Manson murders to go free. Gov Brown could stop it. Any one taking bets
> 
> Gotta love the left coast


Yes, guess he has been "reformed" until he kills again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> New game
> 
> dart throw at hot air balloons. Balloons look like algore


hehehe /blue balloons


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > New game
> ...


What other color could they possibly be?
WE have everything red in our castle
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course we could fill them with the muck from the stables and send them to the other side. Hot air, BS pretty much the same thing.
We can use them if they try to attack.

With the Queens permission of course


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I have a donkey pinata to bring, hang and whack.
> ...


OMG, how could I forget we must play _Empty Chairs_ and _Ring Around the Pinnocio_.
Thanks for the reminder Janeway!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Folks: If she who is not mentioned is also Omnivore, there was another name that now sounds familiar--Sharkey! Does anyone remember her?


I don't but SWWNBM calls me that and Petra all the time!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> New game
> 
> dart throw at hot air balloons. Balloons look like algore


Too late to the party game; my AGballoon was overly puffed up and popped and the good stuff leaked out before the altitude equalized. May I have another hot air target and dart please?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb here and assuming that we have several Fox News viewers here on this topic.......gotta love Hannity and O'Reily.....they have a special place in my heart, lol....Hannity has a special place somewhere else, but that's for another topic, lmao..............but I fear Hannity is so very right, the Dems are desperate and the attacks are only going to get worse..........that's some serious dirty politics there, those 'personal' attacks like that........definitely not the spirit of Americanism anymore........but the liberals are so right....Mr. O seriously was simply not prepared........kinda reminds of a few 'momma's boys' that I knew in the past.....they were never prepared for 'life' either, why should they prepare, momma always did it for them, same with Mr. O, except the 'media' is his momma.........it's a shame he doesn't like 'cable' (Mr. O.), CNN and NBC would have told him what he needed to say and he wouldn't have needed a teleprompter either way??? I guess lesson learned...........now maybe Obama will stay off the golf course, actually attend a few defense meetings, stay out of Vegas, etc. etc. etc. so he'll actually know what's going on and he'll be able to defend himself on the 18th (I believe the 11th is for the vice's)....OMG, can't wait, Ryan is going to have a field day with Biden..........I'll be selling copies if anyone is interested, ha ha ha


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I'm going out on a limb here and assuming that we have several Fox News viewers here on this topic.......gotta love Hannity and O'Reily.....they have a special place in my heart, lol....Hannity has a special place somewhere else, but that's for another topic, lmao..............but I fear Hannity is so very right, the Dems are desperate and the attacks are only going to get worse..........that's some serious dirty politics there, those 'personal' attacks like that........definitely not the spirit of Americanism anymore........but the liberals are so right....Mr. O seriously was simply not prepared........kinda reminds of a few 'momma's boys' that I knew in the past.....they were never prepared for 'life' either, why should they prepare, momma always did it for them, same with Mr. O, except the 'media' is his momma.........it's a shame he doesn't like 'cable' (Mr. O.), CNN and NBC would have told him what he needed to say and he wouldn't have needed a teleprompter either way??? I guess lesson learned...........now maybe Obama will stay off the golf course, actually attend a few defense meetings, stay out of Vegas, etc. etc. etc. so he'll actually know what's going on and he'll be able to defend himself on the 18th (I believe the 11th is for the vice's)....OMG, can't wait, Ryan is going to have a field day with Biden..........I'll be selling copies if anyone is interested, ha ha ha


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Folks: If she who is not mentioned is also Omnivore, there was another name that now sounds familiar--Sharkey! Does anyone remember her?
> ...


Sharkey isn't on KP any longer! But I love Empty Chairs and Ring
Around Pinnochio!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Of course we could fill them with the muck from the stables and send them to the other side. Hot air, BS pretty much the same thing.
> We can use them if they try to attack.
> 
> With the Queens permission of course


Nonnie, I'm liking designer stink bombs!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!


Just saw it on Greta - hilarious! How many degrees does that woman have?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I cannot resist after just watching Chris Matthews become unglued on Obama's performance. In his honor we must sing _Tinkle,Tingle Down My Leg, Little Star Where You Are? _


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!
> ...


I heard her earlier today and forgot all about it - too funny!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Country Bumpkins
I so agree that you would not lie to me however your information is inaccurate - not your fault.
Hugs.
Ingried


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone in the managed Progressive forum know the definition of the word racist? Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Hugs to you to Ingried but I am right. I talk to Sharkey all the time and she is not on because someone turned her into Admin. as an internet troll. Remember she got kicked off never to return to KP. She cannot be on here anymore. Why did you think she is on?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Does anyone in the managed Progressive forum know the definition of the word racist? Ignorance is bliss I guess.


Cherf,
Progs make up their own definitions as it suits their needs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie I forgot to tell you, your granddaughter is beautiful! The groom is getting a prize! Hope the wedding goes well. Don't forget pics for us. :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you, Country! I 'll have pictures, for sure! :0)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hope this helps you conquer your fears and anxiety. See we really do care about you.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/death-love-sex-magic/201008/exploring-the-psychological-motives-racism - 59k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Bydie; the definition is quite simple really, but they just cannot grasp it!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

mariaps said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Just a word before i get going - "Artillery" Lovethelake, is spelled with an 'e', not 'a' as you spelled it.

What I really want to say is that this discussion, if you can dignify it by calling it that, has gone on for umpteenth pages. The only purpose I see by this point is to insult and call names and make snide remarks. Does the thought that you all sound like a bunch of high school sorority girls who are in a clique ganging up on another, perhaps less "cool" girl? How much of what you are saying has any merit, besides insulting someone?? Why don't we go back to knitting and crocheting and tearing each other down. I don't know how many of you have kids and/or grandkids, but would you approve of them behaving this way. Chill already! Stop the sniping. If you want to discuss politics, I'll be you can do it without tearing each other down! And one more thing - make sure you get your facts straight!
Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

PS That sentence should read" without tearing each other down." 
Billie


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Only if they fight dirty


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Dang, Queen! Didn't you learn how to spell in Queen School?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Billie 
WHATEVER

shhhhhh Byde....................misspelling is like a teething ring, keeps them busy. They have so little else to do


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Go to you-tube and watch this
Breaking News!- iIs Barack Obama really a Saudi/muslim

This man and his wife are very educated and it will scare the crap out of you. Of course the dems have know this for 5 years. Since they let him run


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Billie, I know you'd be happier in the elite Prog group where Bush Bashing, lying and Romney fairy tales are the favored sports. There you'd be managed and part of an elite sorority with no Freedom of Speech. Since you like to discuss politics without a lot of reading you should post there instead of here. Because we here like to talk without a dictator managing our words, post with facts and have fun. 

Why don't you like fun.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

INSPITE OF OBOZO'S LIES ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT....AARP is NOT endorsing him.

From the AP:

AARP is reminding voters that it's not endorsing any candidates after President Barack Obama cited the group in the first presidential debate.

Obama mentioned the lobbying organization for seniors twice Wednesday in discussing Medicare and Social Security. He noted that AARP supports his health care law and opposes the voucher-like program Republican Mitt Romney has proposed for Medicare in the future.

AARP's senior vice president, John Hishta, says AARP is nonpartisan and has never consented to the use of its name by any campaign or political group and doesn't take sides in political races.

Hishta said in a statement released after the debate in Denver that voters deserve more than sound bites about Medicare, Social Security and other programs for seniors.

***I guess they've decided that they are losing too much money from membership cancellations after endorsing him in 2008 and so are changing their "philosophy" ****


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Billie
> WHATEVER
> 
> shhhhhh Byde....................misspelling is like a teething ring, keeps them busy. They have so little else to do


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Go to you-tube and watch this
> Breaking News!- iIs Barack Obama really a Saudi/muslim
> 
> This man and his wife are very educated and it will scare the crap out of you. Of course the dems have know this for 5 years. Since they let him run


Nonnie
And youtube is your source of factual information!
I have some bridges to sell.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Go to you-tube and watch this
> Breaking News!- iIs Barack Obama really a Saudi/muslim
> 
> This man and his wife are very educated and it will scare the crap out of you. Of course the dems have know this for 5 years. Since they let him run


Forgot the link, Nonnie!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

See...........I told you all that I really am a 'fun loving' person............I was 'welcomed to the group' but I don't think it was by the queen, so my membership may still be 'pending'.

I was offered a pair of red 5'' heels, but honestly my favorite color is green, hunter green to be specific.'

Being that we are in a Democratic Society, for now............I thought the fair thing to do would be to put it up for a vote (secret ballot)..........may I have green heels instead of red?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You do know that this is not true, correct? Why would you spread rumors? I get it. Don't let the truth get in the way of an 'interesting' story.



Nonnie said:


> Go to you-tube and watch this
> Breaking News!- iIs Barack Obama really a Saudi/muslim
> 
> This man and his wife are very educated and it will scare the crap out of you. Of course the dems have know this for 5 years. Since they let him run


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I was offered a pair of red 5'' heels, but honestly my favorite color is green, hunter green to be specific.'
> 
> Being that we are in a Democratic Society, for now............I thought the fair thing to do would be to put it up for a vote (secret ballot)..........may I have green heels instead of red?


Karen, I, too, love emerald green and like hunter green; I think we should sign papers and petition the Queen for color selections. I love red as well, so perhaps we'll have a bipartisan color block.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> See...........I told you all that I really am a 'fun loving' person............I was 'welcomed to the group' but I don't think it was by the queen, so my membership may still be 'pending'.
> 
> I was offered a pair of red 5'' heels, but honestly my favorite color is green, hunter green to be specific.'
> 
> Being that we are in a Democratic Society, for now............I thought the fair thing to do would be to put it up for a vote (secret ballot)..........may I have green heels instead of red?


Sorry, no green until Christmas. And thanks a lot, you just ruined the Christmas surpise.

We also do not have secret ballots. What would be the use? I would just act like Obama and if I did not like the result I would issue an executive order.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> You do know that this is not true, correct? Why would you spread rumors? I get it. Don't let the truth get in the way of an 'interesting' story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
They know it is not factual but that never keeps them from
circulating it after all Romney is their role model.
So far 28 lies have been counted which Romney told during the debate no wonder President Obama was so shocked. 
Romney no doubt won on telling lies,
the President on being presidential.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear BH's

Remember the wall


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > See...........I told you all that I really am a 'fun loving' person............I was 'welcomed to the group' but I don't think it was by the queen, so my membership may still be 'pending'.
> ...


Oh I see ? No I don't see, what are or am I seeeeeeeing.???????


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Queen. My favorite colors are emerald green, red and "Royal" purple!

When can we introduce purple for our flags and banners? 

Spring? Pretty Please?

Except I decorate with royal blue and royal purple at Christmas on our top floor with burgundy and hunter green on the lower floor. Am I to be fined since I decorate in Nov?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Billie, I know you'd be happier in the elite Prog group where Bush Bashing, lying and Romney fairy tales are the favored sports. There you'd be managed and part of an elite sorority with no Freedom of Speech. Since you like to discuss politics without a lot of reading you should post there instead of here. Because we here like to talk without a dictator managing our words, post with facts and have fun.
> 
> Why don't you like fun.


This is getting as harsh as the other one. I'm done. 'Bye, ladies.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

why was the president NOT prepared? the whole debate was surrounded around HIS policies......what did he need to prepare for? wha did romney lie about? Everything that he challenged obama on is documented, everything that obama has done wrong is verified with obama's signature (maybe someone else in the oval office got ahold of his signature stamp and just put his signature on all the bills)......when obama had a democratic senate, a democratic congress - he STILL couldn't get any bills passed - seems he cannot agree with anyone, even those who are on his side? It came from his very own mouth (Obama's mouth)..........if you can't attack you're opponents record, then you attack your opponent...........again, HIS words............I wonder if anyone will answer my questions directly, instead of bringing up something different......just tell me how anyone can deny what Obama says or does when it's his very own actions that have convicted him.......I don't see any way to get around this concern?



Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that this is not true, correct? Why would you spread rumors? I get it. Don't let the truth get in the way of an 'interesting' story.
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Queen why is it the demoRats think they are the only ones that have factual information but everything else is crap?
More double standards more lies
Not true by you ideas are lack of


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> INSPITE OF OBOZO'S LIES ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT....AARP is NOT endorsing him.
> 
> From the AP:
> 
> ...


***I think you're right.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Karen you are so right, but they never answer and NEVER see their errors


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved Romney's comment to Obama when he said that things are the way they are not 'because' of obama's policies, but 'in spite' of them, lol............what's everyone gonna do without Big Bird and Elmo once Romney comes in and stops paying for it.....oh wait, the WH isn't paying for it now, China is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are not members of AARP since 2008. We didn't want to be a part of their liberal leaning.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I loved Romney's comment to Obama when he said that things are the way they are not 'because' of obama's policies, but 'in spite' of them, lol............what's everyone gonna do without Big Bird and Elmo once Romney comes in and stops paying for it.....oh wait, the WH isn't paying for it now, China is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

come on girls, we have a lot of work to do..........I said a few days ago that if this thread was allowed to continue that I bet it would reach 300 pages before Saturday. I blame that on the Debate though, most of us were watching it instead of reaching our goal here on KP, so now, we must get crackin...........we only have 134 pages to go (part 1 had 99 pages).


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are not members of AARP since 2008. We didn't want to be a part of their liberal leaning.


Same here!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Romney caught Obama in lie after lie after lie.
> Any one with any brains knows that. All the stations agreed
> Even the liberal ones.


What lie after lie???
Check the facts. It's the other way around.
billie


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

We made up for some yesterday as we had fun until those that shall not be mentioned had to chime in. For the most part of the day they were sulking.
But they ruined everything just by being around


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well, I believe I may have to play catch up, the board's moving a bit slow for my liking.......wonder what time it is down under and I know it's only 7:18 AM on the west coast....I'll let everyone get a chance to wake up, have some coffee and start their lovely day ahead of them.......I think I might go and crochet something....I know I need more coffee............so ladies, make it a good one, I'll check back in with you later.....probably sooner than later, as KP is unfortunately, one of my addictions..........ho hum


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Romney caught Obama in lie after lie after lie.
> ...


Fact after fact after fact shot him in the foot.
It's his lack of policy and he was ill prepared for the on slaught. May e if he would attend a meeting once in a while he might have been able to answer like an intelligent person instead of fumbling the ball
Chris Mathews his liberal friend was horrified with is lack of motivation

You only see what you want. But the liberal media finally called one right. He is a looser


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> We made up for some yesterday as we had fun until those that shall not be mentioned had to chime in. For the most part of the day they were sulking.
> But they ruined everything just by being around


As the Queen has said ignore move on. Don't take it to heart, just stay as kind as you are.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > We made up for some yesterday as we had fun until those that shall not be mentioned had to chime in. For the most part of the day they were sulking.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ingried, jobs numbers are positive. Not that that fact will enter into this forum.



Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that this is not true, correct? Why would you spread rumors? I get it. Don't let the truth get in the way of an 'interesting' story.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are not members of AARP since 2008. We didn't want to be a part of their liberal leaning.


We are not eligible by age yet, but wouldn't ever think of joining what has been a liberal group for years. Now, even AARP is trying to distance itself from Obama and his policies.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> We made up for some yesterday as we had fun until those that shall not be mentioned had to chime in. For the most part of the day they were sulking.
> But they ruined everything just by being around


Yes, but today, Nonnie, the Dems have a plan! Change the unemployment rate and preach how everyone is doing so much better since they made that change. So today, Obama is again telling Romney to refute the plan Obama planned for him and that more people are working because Obama said so.

Does Obama really expect people to be better off because he tells them so? It didn't work on Romney and it won't work on we the people either.

Sarah Palin was correct when she said the Obama campaign staff will have to cook something up to explain away Obama's dismal performance at the debate (and his entire term)!

Too bad for Obama, that the real work/unemployment numbers come out two days (or maybe its four days) before the election!

Priceless .....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ingried, jobs numbers are positive. Not that that fact will enter into this forum.


snoozi-suzi Better check your facts. Obama stated how many jobs 'he' created. Why don't you asked him how many jobs 'he' lost in the same period? You'll find you won't like that fact.

Too bad the premier job report will come out 2 days before the election.

Moving on .....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen I've been busy with work but got to bake Banana Bread this morning in honor of the Banana Heads! I think your membership has been approved but our Queen is too busy recruiting and knighting others and fencing with Ryan in prep for his debate; your turn will come!

I must earn my keep, so I will post when I can. We have such a loyal and infinite court membership, we'll not fail you.

Hail to the Queen!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ingried, jobs numbers are positive. Not that that fact will enter into this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh? 367,000 jobs lost last month? Thats an improvement?????


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So, per usual, the media was there, but did not televise Obama's words from his class warfare and speech for racism in 2007. (non factual I might add)

Today, while the Main Stream Media runs any video to hurt Romney and support Obama, we can only see/hear Obama's own racist words on fair and balanced cable news channels. 

What are the Dems afraid of - I thought they liked listening to Obama and liked presenting the facts.

Not one Dem pundit is talking about Obama's speech nor is any Prog mentioning it in the elite forum here on KP.

It is a puzzlement .....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Nonnie
President Barack Obama was WELL prepared for what Mr. Romney had claimed to be his stand on issues and then 
Mr. Romney kept true to himself and flipped 180 again.
The President is correct, SOME GUY showed up for the debate and it was not Mr. Romney of old.
Well perhaps lies are very common in the Romney Family
as Mr. Romney spoke about his 5 boys with regards to this.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

More smoke and mirrors from OWEbama. 

Been gone for a bit tending to a sick grandchild, so let me just say a belated WOOHOO! on Mitt 's debate performance. I have enjoyed hearing the excuses and retorts from the left regarding O's petulant and confused behavior. My favorite excuse, which was eagerly accepted by the mainstream media, was "altitude sickness." ROFLMAO! And now, of course, the party line is that Mitt lied. Pffft. The libs are so weak.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


You might say some guy showed up, and some guy didn't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watched Romney in Virigina biggest crowd yet to turn out. 
as it is the Queens state. Must mean there have been a change of minds ya all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> More smoke and mirrors from OWEbama.
> 
> Been gone for a bit tending to a sick grandchild, so let me just say a belated WOOHOO! on Mitt 's debate performance. I have enjoyed hearing the excuses and retorts from the left regarding O's petulant and confused behavior. My favorite excuse, which was eagerly accepted by the mainstream media, was "altitude sickness." ROFLMAO! And now, of course, the party line is that Mitt lied. Pffft. The libs are so weak.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: faces seen from Left :evil: :evil: :hunf: :x :?: :?:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

job numbers are positive, gas prices are positive (at least they are here in MD)...........coincidence......32 days til the election?............not sure if everyone was able to enjoy Miss Sally from Romper Room back in the late 60's, but she had a magic mirror too, lololololol.



snoozi_suzi said:


> Ingried, jobs numbers are positive. Not that that fact will enter into this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, Karen. I grew up in Baltimore, and I remember Miss Sally's mother, Miss Nancy - with her magic mirror. Looks like Romney is the "Do Bee" now!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Gas prices in CA went up some 12-22 cents per gallon in the last 2 days - yep positive = up!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Billie B said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Will have to put down the knitting, but let me put away those feathers and find the "poodle skirt" sweater, neck scarf and black/white shoes. Hair up in a pony tail no less. Yea!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hope this helps you conquer your fears and anxiety. See we really do care about you.
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/death-love-sex-magic/201008/exploring-the-psychological-motives-racism - 59k - Cached - Similar pages


Glad you changed your Avatar about as often as you change your name. This Avatar is great!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well, since I let the housekeeping staff have the day off, I had to shampoo my LR carpet and scrub the kitchen floor, so I was able to get some things done. I must finish hanging my drapes in the main room before the neighbors get home, what would they think seeing only half the draperies hanging?

My fingertips are hurting from pushing the water release button on the shampooer but I do not have any health insurance (really, I don't) so I shall suffer with the rest of us............a thought, if I were to apply for dual citizenship, could I stay here in America and just use the health benefits from somewhere else? Not sure how dual citizenship works......would anyone here know?
*************
THIS JUST IN:
Rasmussen poll is out for the swing states.......oh my Obama, best to get to steppin' my man!! 
************

Some may have to change the channel on their televisions, CNN and NBC still can't get over how their leader fumbled over and over........they can't get past that, so if you want some current news......turn your channel.

Unemployment numbers are down because people's benefits ran out???????

You know what's really sad............Obama KNOWS he's lying and decieving the people, the people who support him, he has them in his pocket and he is roflh(is)h(iney)o out how gullable they are.......I can see him and Michele jumping up and down on the bed at night, jumping with joy from their victory over the people.



Cherf said:


> Karen I've been busy with work but got to bake Banana Bread this morning in honor of the Banana Heads! I think your membership has been approved but our Queen is too busy recruiting and knighting others and fencing with Ryan in prep for his debate; your turn will come!
> 
> I must earn my keep, so I will post when I can. We have such a loyal and infinite court membership, we'll not fail you.
> 
> Hail to the Queen!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!


No, I have not heard the quote so please enlighten me. Have been "down in bed" for a couple of days.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was discussing this a while ago with some FB friends, and I'm pretty sure that Miss Sally is 'the' mother........I'm pretty sure, gotta ask the fact checkers.....where are they???


bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Karen. I grew up in Baltimore, and I remember Miss Sally's mother, Miss Nancy - with her magic mirror. Looks like Romney is the "Do Bee" now!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!
> ...


Hope you are feeling better, janeway!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this helps you conquer your fears and anxiety. See we really do care about you.
> ...


  Hi Feathers - glad your back; hopefully feeling better. Didn't read from the link posted but noticed the changed avatar, thought is was somebody new - nice avatar although pretty dull I thought. I like bold, fresh and colorful like so many others.

Today we are twins; my hair is in a ponytail too. Nice weather today in beautiful New England.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


I am going to put on my Dale Evens cowboy outfit, and my red cowboy boots Hi ho Silver away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Dang, Queen! Didn't you learn how to spell in Queen School?


All our Queen of the B-H's needs to do is look lovely, wear the crown, red Prada's and see to her loyal subjects.

Hail to our Queen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!
> ...


Janeway, it's on youtube. I think if you just google dr. bellar, you'll get it. If not, add to her name obamacare or hilarious or one sentence. It's worth the trouble IF you don't want obamacare. If you want it, the video could tick you off.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh ok, yes it was Miss Nancy first but she stopped in 1963 (I wasn't even a year old then) which would explain why I didn't know who she was.........so I grew up with her daughter Miss Nancy (but probably was watching reruns back then, who knows, so very long ago).........omg.....lmao..........

romper bomper, stomper boo, tell me tell me, tell me who........



karen2835 said:


> I was discussing this a while ago with some FB friends, and I'm pretty sure that Miss Sally is 'the' mother........I'm pretty sure, gotta ask the fact checkers.....where are they???
> 
> 
> bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone heard Dr. Bellar's Obamacare single sentence? So darn funny yet true!
> ...


Here, check this out Janeway and everyone - pass this video around! The Doctor, lawyer and former nun tells the truth about Obamacare, our religious and personal freedoms and the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> oh ok, yes it was Miss Nancy first but she stopped in 1963 (I wasn't even a year old then) which would explain why I didn't know who she was.........so I grew up with her daughter Miss Nancy (but probably was watching reruns back then, who knows, so very long ago).........omg.....lmao..........
> 
> romper bomper, stomper boo, tell me tell me, tell me who........
> 
> ...


I found this on a website called "Welcome to Baltimore, Hon!"
Amazing what you can find on the internet!! Looks like I go waaaaay back. And I do.

Romper Room

Were you a Do-Bee? Romper Room was among the first regular television programming created for young children. First aired in 1953, the show was developed by Bert and Nancy Claster, who previously booked variety shows at the Hippodrome Theater.

With a studio of well-scrubbed children on a set designed to look like a classroom, Miss Nancy recited nursery rhymes, led the group in songs, read books, and always ended the program by naming children at home she saw in her Magic Mirror.

The Clasters franchised Romper Room, ultimately being seen in 140 cities and in 35 countries around the world. A pioneering educator, Nancy Claster trained local hostesses around the country  more than 500 in all. Eventually, local programs were replaced by a single recorded show that was syndicated nationally. Nancy Claster served as host for the local Romper Room until 1964, when she retired and the program was hosted by her daughter, Miss Sally, who hosted until 1980.

Bert Claster passed away in 1984. Nancy Claster died in her Baltimore home in 1997 at age 82.

Nice article, isn't it?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

omg..........our good friend greta showed that to us last night............you know what's even funnier, Dr. Bellar didn't even intend for this to become national comedy.

don't be shocked by the 12 minute tape, the fun begins at 1:15......



Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, jobs numbers are positive. Not that that fact will enter into this forum.
> ...


A CNN fact check right after the debate confirmed that even though Obama stated he created 5M jobs, actually it was more like 125,000 when you figure in how many jobs were actually lost.

Better paying jobs were lost, while lower paying jobs increased.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

what people don't understand with the number of jobs is........how many of those jobs were for Census Takers? How often do we take our Census....for those who don't know it's every 10 years........and Lord only knows how many of those jobs were 'government' jobs..........???



soloweygirl said:
 

> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, thanks all my good Queendom friends for asking about my health. I have what doctor's call Pulmonary Hypertension so death is upon me without a heart/lung transplant.

I am a Christian so do not worry about tomorrow as it will be whatever God has in store for me.

At death, I will once again return to the Mother Earth which I dearly love and will be with my ancestors. I already have a head stone placed besides my mother's grave with Dad and my older brother who died of the same heart problems at the age of 68. I will not be put into a vault as it is not required in our family cemetery.

I celebrated the 69th birthday this year so time is running out. Not many people survive a heart and double lung transplant is why I have not considered doing that procedure.

So "don't cry for me Argentina" let us have fun with our Queen and her loyal servants.

Hail to our Queen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Newest polls show Romney leading by 1% in Florida and Virginia, trailing by 1% in Ohio.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway, I am heartbroken. I had no idea of the seriousness of your health condition and diagnosis. I will pray for you often for you to receive that which you seek in God's name. May God keep his hands on you today and until your last day.

Cheryl


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway my mother has the same condition. She is older than you , but her life has been full and she could not take the surgery 
Don't give up 

Moms attitude is she woke up so its a great day
You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway, 

I'm in awe of your strength and your faith and you will be in my daily prayers. 

Thank you for sharing with us. You are my newest hero!

Bydie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway, you are in my prayers.

Bonnie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> More smoke and mirrors from OWEbama.
> 
> Been gone for a bit tending to a sick grandchild, so let me just say a belated WOOHOO! on Mitt 's debate performance. I have enjoyed hearing the excuses and retorts from the left regarding O's petulant and confused behavior. My favorite excuse, which was eagerly accepted by the mainstream media, was "altitude sickness." ROFLMAO! And now, of course, the party line is that Mitt lied. Pffft. The libs are so weak.


CarolfromTX
I think it would be smart not to keep pointing at Mr. Romney's infractions. Such character flaws do not shine a good light on him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am back

Helped a friend set up for a fiber festival, yippie

((((((JANE)))))

Rest of you, dance, sing, play and pray

Hail to me


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

It amazes me the anyone would think that the only liar is Mitt Romney. When in fact Obama stated his campaign was making things up against him
Most of us know who is the greatest fraud and liar of all time
Ignorance must be bliss


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am back
> 
> Helped a friend set up for a fiber festival, yippie
> 
> ...


Hail to our Queen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I am back
> ...


Indeed. A fiber festival - sounds ................. like a royal delight!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the well wishes, but don't feel bad for me as yes, I too woke up this morning so that is good and did not see my name in the Obits!

Let us party!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> It amazes me the anyone would think that the only liar is Mitt Romney. When in fact Obama stated his campaign was making things up against him
> Most of us know who is the greatest fraud and liar of all time
> Ignorance must be bliss


Obozo said in his appearance on 60 minutes that yes, the obo campaign lies and that it's ok....to be expected. Do you not think then that every word, that comes out of his lying mouth needs to be questioned? Is it any wonder this country is going to hell in a hand basket with this lack of integrity and morality.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

romper stomper stomper do. tell me tell me what to do (?)
have all my friend had fun at play? Have all me friends been good today? I see.........

I think I am close. And poop I thought Miss Barbara was in Cleveland as a kid


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> romper stomper stomper do. tell me tell me what to do (?)
> have all my friend had fun at play? Have all me friends been good today? I see.........
> 
> I think I am close. And poop I thought Miss Barbara was in Cleveland as a kid


I don't know what you guys are talking about. We didn't have a tv until..heck we still had an outhouse until about 1958. 
Who is this party person? I do remember howdy doody.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me the anyone would think that the only liar is Mitt Romney. When in fact Obama stated his campaign was making things up against him
> ...


I saw that, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> romper stomper stomper do. tell me tell me what to do (?)
> have all my friend had fun at play? Have all me friends been good today? I see.........
> 
> I think I am close. And poop I thought Miss Barbara was in Cleveland as a kid


Maybe she was one of the locals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > romper stomper stomper do. tell me tell me what to do (?)
> ...


She started in 1953. I think that was after Howdy Doody. That was a great show!! "Hey, kids - what time is it?"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Yes ¡ I had a cousin who looked EXACTLY like Howdy.....don't laugh..hes still very sensitive about it. I thought he was darling!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Has any one seen the Washington Post editorial today? It is quite a read from a liberal paper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I'm sure he was darling! And at least he doesn't look like Mr. Bluster or Clarabell!! I always thought Alfred E. Neuman looked like a little bit like Howdy. Anybody else know who Alfred E. Neuman was and still is?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

smc said:


> Has any one seen the Washington Post editorial today? It is quite a read from a liberal paper.


No i haven't can you tell me a little of what it said??


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

smc said:


> Has any one seen the Washington Post editorial today? It is quite a read from a liberal paper.


 No I haven't see it. Need to look it up
Is there a link?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

YES! Bonbf3....my cousin looked just like Alfred E. Neuman! He still does...imagine...no, never mind...don't try and imagine a 68 year old Alfred E. :O)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh Alfred......from the MAD Magazines, my brother used to buy them back in the 70s. I remember they always had the 'fold up' puzzle thing in the back or somewhere, i just remember the fold up part.

dearest jane.......you are a wonderful strong woman and our Lord still has some work for you to do.....my MIL had Emphezema(sp??) and other various ailments, none of her heart valves worked, so she had one mechanical valve put in.....she passed away 2 years ago and I believe she was 75 and she smoked probably 2 packs of cigs. a day until the day she died............my step son is the one who found her on the couch but I wonder if she actually had a cigarette in her hand when she passed (but in all fairness to her and her smoking....her doctor got on her all the time to quit smoking and she asked him if it would matter, would she get better and he honestly told her 'no it would not'....so she figured, why quit, she enjoyed her cigarettes (her perogative) and her life would not have be prolonged, so she lived life the way she wanted to live until the day she died..............by the way, lol, she hated me (no one was ever good enough for her baby), plus I stood up to her too, didn't take her crap, well not all of it, lol..............but LadyJane (m'lady), you will be in my prayers as well...........and yes, I actually/honestly do get on my knees at my bedside each night to pray........our Lord deserves our reverence!!!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I should double check e-mails. When I went to find the article, found that it never was an editorial in the Washington Post. It is still an interesting article. I googled Matt Patterson editorial.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> oh Alfred......from the MAD Magazines, my brother used to buy them back in the 70s. I remember they always had the 'fold up' puzzle thing in the back or somewhere, i just remember the fold up part.
> 
> dearest jane.......you are a wonderful strong woman and our Lord still has some work for you to do.....my MIL had Emphezema(sp??) and other various ailments, none of her heart valves worked, so she had one mechanical valve put in.....she passed away 2 years ago and I believe she was 75 and she smoked probably 2 packs of cigs. a day until the day she died............my step son is the one who found her on the couch but I wonder if she actually had a cigarette in her hand when she passed (but in all fairness to her and her smoking....her doctor got on her all the time to quit smoking and she asked him if it would matter, would she get better and he honestly told her 'no it would not'....so she figured, why quit, she enjoyed her cigarettes (her perogative) and her life would not have be prolonged, so she lived life the way she wanted to live until the day she died..............by the way, lol, she hated me (no one was ever good enough for her baby), plus I stood up to her too, didn't take her crap, well not all of it, lol..............but LadyJane (m'lady), you will be in my prayers as well...........and yes, I actually/honestly do get on my knees at my bedside each night to pray........our Lord deserves our reverence!!!


Thank you dear lady and thanks for the new name M'lady which is very cute. You are a wonderful person as yes "down" on the knees in prayer does do wonders.

I don't take any crap from anyone either but guess it is just the person I am inside.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

smc said:


> I should double check e-mails. When I went to find the article, found that it never was an editorial in the Washington Post. It is still an interesting article. I googled Matt Patterson editorial.


Is it the one about the affirmative action president?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > oh Alfred......from the MAD Magazines, my brother used to buy them back in the 70s. I remember they always had the 'fold up' puzzle thing in the back or somewhere, i just remember the fold up part.
> ...


Oh that is a cute name for a dear friend. M'lady prayers in the name of Jesus for new health to your lungs and heart. God is the Creator and He makes things new. He can make the blind to see and lame to walk. Praying for a new heart and lungs for Your Glory Lord. He made beautiful things out of dirt. Love to you Jane. You are a Blessing to us . Long live Jane in Jesus Name. XOXOX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> YES! Bonbf3....my cousin looked just like Alfred E. Neuman! He still does...imagine...no, never mind...don't try and imagine a 68 year old Alfred E. :O)


Too late - the image is stuck in my head!!

:shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> smc said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one seen the Washington Post editorial today? It is quite a read from a liberal paper.
> ...


So I heard!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

smc said:


> I should double check e-mails. When I went to find the article, found that it never was an editorial in the Washington Post. It is still an interesting article. I googled Matt Patterson editorial.


I got this in a newsletter from Newt. Is this what you mean?

Newt said:
"As a left-wing president, you know youre in trouble when youve lost liberal columnist, Maureen Dowd, on national security.

On op-ed page of Wednesdays Times, Dowd alleged that The Obama administration sidestepped Al Qaeda ties in the case of the Libyan attack to perpetuate the narrative that the president had decimated Al Qaeda when Osama bin Laden was killed, and to preclude allegations that they were asleep at the switch on the anniversary of 9/11. Better to blame it all on a spontaneous protest to an anti-Islam video on YouTube.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Change in Unemployment:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Change in Unemployment:


How sad but true. :thumbdown:


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Gas prices in CA went up some 12-22 cents per gallon in the last 2 days - yep positive = up!


Gas prices are skyrocketing in California!!The cheapest gas in my area on Fri. am was $4.499 per gallon. By the end of the day it was $4.699. Who knows what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What is really sad is how Virginia could lose over 200,000 jobs due to defense cuts. And Obama told the contractors not to send out intend to layoff notices that were mandated by law to go out the first of Novemember. 

I would love to see the number of people working when Obama took office and the number of people today working. Interesting compare and contrast. If unemployment is dropping how are 14 million more people on food stamps? If they had jobs, they could afford food.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Regarding Bozos disregard of the WARN act, not only is he telling contractors NOT to send out the required layoff notices, but he's also telling them "Don't worry about being sued for violating the law...the govenment (read taxpayers) will pay your legal bills". What a scumbag. 

Well, I've made my required 9 pumpkin breads for GDs wedding reception this afternoon...now to put in my tooth, put on my red Pradas, wear feathers in honor of Jane and start checking my list to see if I've gotten everything done. 

I may have time to rebutt (Romney style) some of the foolishness being posted by the Progs if I don't put a finger through my pantyhose and have to "re-sausage" myself before leaving. :O)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is really sad is how Virginia could lose over 200,000 jobs due to defense cuts. And Obama told the contractors not to send out intend to layoff notices that were mandated by law to go out the first of Novemember.
> 
> I would love to see the number of people working when Obama took office and the number of people today working. Interesting compare and contrast. If unemployment is dropping how are 14 million more people on food stamps? If they had jobs, they could afford food.


As far as the defense cuts and the loss of jobs, it's actually illegal for the companies not to inform of layoffs 60 days ahead. Obama has told the companies not to worry about lawsuits - the government will pick up the tab!! With OUR tax money! And all done so the poor workers won't know they're losing their jobs until AFTER the election. Dirty.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I may have time to rebutt (Romney style) some of the foolishness being posted by the Progs if I don't put a finger through my pantyhose and have to "re-sausage" myself before leaving. :O)


Have a great time at the wedding. Best wishes to your happy couple! Be the best sausage you can be! :-D


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Change in Unemployment:
> ...


If he cared one bit about the American people or unemployment it might help
But Of course the progressives are toting that as a win for Obama. Fat chance
How many hundreds of thousand have stopped looking? Over half a million.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

right!! people have just given up..............also, how many people's benefits have actually 'expired' - no more money coming their way - wouldn't their names then be taken off the 'list', making the numbers go down??? It has to be that way, otherwise if they took all the people who 'were getting UI', the numbers would be tripled by now, so yeah, these 'numbers' don't include people who no longer get benefits / nor have a job.................what they need to do is to start taking polls at the local 'soup kitchens', that's where they'll get some 'real' numbers!!!!!



Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> right!! people have just given up..............also, how many people's benefits have actually 'expired' - no more money coming their way - wouldn't their names then be taken off the 'list', making the numbers go down??? It has to be that way, otherwise if they took all the people who 'were getting UI', the numbers would be tripled by now, so yeah, these 'numbers' don't include people who no longer get benefits / nor have a job.................what they need to do is to start taking polls at the local 'soup kitchens', that's where they'll get some 'real' numbers!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The new unemployment numbers are not believable. The whole thing is a Saul Alinsky tactic. Copied from the book "Rules for Radicals". (Thank you Alan West)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The new unemployment numbers are not believable. The whole thing is a Saul Alinsky tactic. Copied from the book "Rules for Radicals". (Thank you Alan West)


You are so right. Forgot about that.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Heck, why did the Democrats not think about spiking the numbers before now? Would have eliminated a lot of attacks.

This stuff is totally insane.

As to Allen West, there are now fewer Communists in Russia than he claims to be in our country. The Man is nuts.
His problems seem to keep following him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh and here is a shocked face......................

What about the big round up on Medicare fraud Friday. Like they did not know about it for months and waited until now. Pathetic. If they knew about it for months, think how much money was stolen so he could spike another ball.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh and here is a shocked face......................
> 
> What about the big round up on Medicare fraud Friday. Like they did not know about it for months and waited until now. Pathetic. If they knew about it for months, think how much money was stolen so he could spike another ball.


Ghost writer again .... for SWWNBM .... yawn


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and here is a shocked face......................
> ...


Dahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I mean where is the elegance, the verbose verbage, mean spirited attacks...............


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Love you two!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices in CA went up some 12-22 cents per gallon in the last 2 days - yep positive = up!
> ...


The Gas we are pumping today has been bought a long, long time ago. 
The Oil Barons must be buying themselves some more luxury Yachts and make us pay for them.
They are the ones keeping us from building public transportation
so that we stay dependent on them. Get it folks.
Years ago it was the auto industry keeping us on their wheels now it is the oil industry keeping us in their grip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


No, it's not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Country Bumpkins for your prayers as the power of prayer is strong as it can move mountains. Love you too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bonbf, you cannot argue with a "ghost writer."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Country Bumpkins for your prayers as the power of prayer is strong as it can move mountains. Love you too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bonbf, you cannot argue with a "ghost writer."


Well, shoot!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > They know it is not factual but that never keeps them from
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss for some and a reason for others to keep on studying.
And studying affords those who are doing so to know the lies.
Back to the books.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Ignorance is bliss for some and a reason for others to keep on studying.
> And studying affords those who are doing so to know the lies.
> Back to the books.


Dear Ingried,

I do agree with your statement, and it is well said. I think we may disagree about who is blissful and who is studying, but I'll grant that there are probably some of each on both sides.

Bonnie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is bliss for some and a reason for others to keep on studying.
> ...


Hello Bonnie
Agree, there are some of each on both sides.
After all not all students finish at the top of the class.

Ingried


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Truth spoken by a teacher.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration. 


Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > knovice knitter said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> 
> 
> Nonnie said:
> ...


Since thy were working on information from Clinton's administration and his daddy wasn't president you information is another progressive lie


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Knovice Knitter 
Since the Republicans have done nothing for 2 years, let them
go and deliver ballots personally.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ. Republicans have brought all action to an end.....and then have the brass to complain about it. Oh, you're right. It's been longer than 2 years.



Ingried said:


> Knovice Knitter
> Since the Republicans have done nothing for 2 years, let them
> go and deliver ballots personally.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie your avatar is precious


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I beg to differ. Republicans have brought all action to an end.....and then have the brass to complain about it. Oh, you're right. It's been longer than 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Republicans have been working. It takes work to stop the "progress," especially when the voice of Congress is rendered irrelevant by the largest number of executive orders in history.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie your avatar is precious


Thank you, Nonnie. It's the bride and the flower girls. I'll be posting more as the day goes along. The wedding was darling.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I beg to differ. Republicans have brought all action to an end.....and then have the brass to complain about it. Oh, you're right. It's been longer than 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see for two years the dems where in charge of the congress, and the president . This is a law going back four years ago under who?? Plus what you have said mean you don't care about our military men and women having the right to vote, just your own selfishness and your party???
Keep going you all are doing a good job of turning people off to the party of your chose.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ. Republicans have brought all action to an end.....and then have the brass to complain about it. Oh, you're right. It's been longer than 2 years.
> ...


 :thumbup: Harry "Raunchy" Reid is sitting on a pile of jobs bills
passed by the House. He hasn't even gotten Obo's budget bill to a vote.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Reid won't let anything to the floor. He belongs to who's party?
Scum bag needs to grow up. He acts like a 2 year old who cannot have his way


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ. Republicans have brought all action to an end.....and then have the brass to complain about it. Oh, you're right. It's been longer than 2 years.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.


knovice knitter; Well, you have taught me something, I did not know a person could live without a heart and without a brain.

Thanks for your input.

Perhaps you could teach this theory of yours to the dead from both Sept 11ths attacks (assuming you'd survive addressing them).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Reid won't let anything to the floor. He belongs to who's party?
> Scum bag needs to grow up. He acts like a 2 year old who cannot have his way


and he also lies, what let me see one of them he heard that Romney had not paid any taxes? there were a few more. His state must wonder about him.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Reid won't let anything to the floor. He belongs to who's party?
> Scum bag needs to grow up. He acts like a 2 year old who cannot have his way


Nonnie
Most interesting to observe that nasty names are so common
with some of you.
You know they lose their effectiveness when overused.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > knovice knitter said:
> ...


Cherf
is drinking septic juice again.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I still have a lot of 'catch up' to play, but I need to address the issues now on 'why' Romney can't tell anyone what loop holes or deductions he's going to change.............would you like to know 'why' he hasn't told us yet?

Because, he knows that he actually has to meet with Congress and discuss the changes that he would like to make..........unlike Obama, who just frickin bypasses Congress altogether, he's done that on more than one occasion since he took office...........honestly, I don't know why the Republican haven't asked for impeachment before now.....??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> 
> 
> Nonnie said:
> ...


You are from Wisconsin and think so little of the military that you would put party before the men and women who are putting their lives on the line. I am so sorry that a party comes before our military men to you. what you said was in bad taste.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love how the previous administration is always blamed for everything that goes wrong, whether it be a previous Dem. or Republican Admin.

The President of the United States of America has what is called the EXECUTIVE ORDER.........he can stop / change things any time he wants to....and in this Admin., he already has done things without consulting Congress........Obama doesn't want to be a hero until he 'has' to, and we will be seeing a lot of heroic actions starting on November 1, 2012!!



knovice knitter said:


> Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> 
> 
> Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I still have a lot of 'catch up' to play, but I need to address the issues now on 'why' Romney can't tell anyone what loop holes or deductions he's going to change.............would you like to know 'why' he hasn't told us yet?
> 
> Because, he knows that he actually has to meet with Congress and discuss the changes that he would like to make..........unlike Obama, who just frickin bypasses Congress altogether, he's done that on more than one occasion since he took office...........honestly, I don't know why the Republican haven't asked for impeachment before now.....??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone else besides me remember getting 2, not 1, but 2 stimulus checks during Bush Jrs. presidency? Bush is a Republican for those who didn't know it, so under a Republican presidency we were given some of 'our' money back.........Obama, he's a Democrat (total opposite of a Republican)..................I said 'our' money because an associate told me that 'well, it was your money anyway, so you didn't get anything that wasn't yours to begin with'........OK......with that being said..........*When should I expect 'my money' from Obama? Anyone?*.........oh that's right, we won't get any, he's already given out to everyone else who is 'less fortunate'.....he shared 'my' wealth with someone who probably lied on their welfare application ..............honestly, if anyone ever really looked into the 'welfare program', think of how much money we could really have.......but wait, don't we already have someone in a government position who supposedly already does this????


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Because, he knows that he actually has to meet with Congress and discuss the changes that he would like to make..........unlike Obama, who just frickin bypasses Congress altogether, he's done that on more than one occasion since he took office...........honestly, I don't know why the Republican haven't asked for impeachment before now.....??


Karen, You are so correct! Romney was a governor in my highly blue state. He did a terrific job and HAD to work with a majority of state senators and reps from the Dem party. Romney got things done, budgets balanced, education improved, health care available for those needing it, and Romney did not take a salary. Romney knows how to work across the aisle. He is a very smart businessman with high moral standards and believes in the family is core to our most basic problems. He is a man of Faith and a charitable heart.

Both my husband and I have met him and have spoken to him briefly. I worked in Boston during his term and followed closely his term as I worked for the home builders' association lobbyists.

Romney knows he is not a dictator and will work with the DC Congress rather than doing nothing or only getting things done by Executive Order as Obama has done.

I also believe Obama could be impeached from a couple of his actions or lack thereof.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Because, he knows that he actually has to meet with Congress and discuss the changes that he would like to make..........unlike Obama, who just frickin bypasses Congress altogether, he's done that on more than one occasion since he took office...........honestly, I don't know why the Republican haven't asked for impeachment before now.....??
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Because, he knows that he actually has to meet with Congress and discuss the changes that he would like to make..........unlike Obama, who just frickin bypasses Congress altogether, he's done that on more than one occasion since he took office...........honestly, I don't know why the Republican haven't asked for impeachment before now.....??
> ...


Good answer what will the come back be??? If it anything like Obama and debate we all know what it will be.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Does anyone else besides me remember getting 2, not 1, but 2 stimulus checks during Bush Jrs. presidency? Bush is a Republican for those who didn't know it, so under a Republican presidency we were given some of 'our' money back.........Obama, he's a Democrat (total opposite of a Republican)..................I said 'our' money because an associate told me that 'well, it was your money anyway, so you didn't get anything that wasn't yours to begin with'........OK......with that being said..........*When should I expect 'my money' from Obama? Anyone?*.........oh that's right, we won't get any, he's already given out to everyone else who is 'less fortunate'.....he shared 'my' wealth with someone who probably lied on their welfare application ..............honestly, if anyone ever really looked into the 'welfare program', think of how much money we could really have.......but wait, don't we already have someone in a government position who supposedly already does this????


I'm am sure NO one gave theirs back either for not agreeing with his party or policies
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I'm am sure NO one gave theirs back either for not agreeing with his party or policies
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What????? You mean to tell me the Dems and Prog didn't give each of her entire stimulus check to the poor and suffering. Are you kidding me??? They don't care about those folks???? That darn Bush, the Dems didn't hear those stimulus checks were to be re-distributed?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I will admit when a Republican does something dumb. When will the Progressives admit something dumb about a Democrat?


In a word, Never.

I agree, Bush's checks were dumb but considering the impact of Obama's two Stimulus Packages there is no comparison.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > I will admit when a Republican does something dumb. When will the Progressives admit something dumb about a Democrat?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie your avatar is precious
> ...


Isn't Rachel beautiful! Can't believe she did all the wedding by herself.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dumb?.........IDK, I kinda liked getting $1200 back when I certainly wasn't expecting it (meaning, it wasn't coming from a paycheck or a loan that I applied for, etc.) and to get it back twice............and no matter what the cost, all Americans are paying for so much crap regardless, that the government demands of us by way of income taxes, so I'm glad that some of my tax money went toward something that "I'' put my very own stamp of approval on



joeysomma said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


You really don't expect that will happen do you? They and the President never are wrong never.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > I will admit when a Republican does something dumb. When will the Progressives admit something dumb about a Democrat?
> ...


I am just so over stimulate by his stimulus package I can't even put words to it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


She did wow, that could not have been an easy thing to do. How long did the pumpkin breads last?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

My darlings........my husband calls for me to lay with him while he takes a nap so I will be gone for a few hours.....I was responding a good bit here and I know I need to tell everyone when I am leaving for a while......I didn't want anyone to think that some boogie men came and drug me away......everyone does know that Obama has a 'hit list' don't you? We just don't know if we're on it or not, lol...........remember when people started 'disappearing' or dying / suicide' when stuff started coming out about Clinton's White Water Scandal..........the Progs/Dems. have been awful quiet lately and I don't know if they're thinking of some big plan or not to 'take us out', lol.....I need a nap, I'm starting to think scary things, lmao............and from the mouth of one of our Dem. friends.........."I'll Be Back''...........lol


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm with you Karen. I used the money well and I love what I got to this day.
If the government used our taxes well it would be another story.
Like Romney said you have to pick winners not losers.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Yes, she did, Yarnie. While also working full time and going to school. She's an amazing girl! She enjoyed it so much that she's thinking of trying wedding planning. Right now she's in art education.

I brought 2 pumpkin breads home for the neighbors. There was soooo much food left. My DIL took the pictures and she wants to wait until Rachel sees them all before releasing them on FB, but I'll send some pics of the decorations when she does that.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful bride Bydie. I did both of our daughters weddings and loved every minute also.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I know. That's a disgrace with our economy in shambles.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Yes, a beautiful bride!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Yarnlady! I like your new avatar! I almost didn't recognize you.
Bonnie


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Since it appears to be impossible for you 'ladies' to imagine others might have a different opinion from yourselves, do you think you might try to imagine what courtesy is and watch your language? You are 'speaking' in public.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know that there are others who have different opinions. I think that's maybe just one of the reasons that there are other topics that people can read here on KP's GCC section, just a suggestion??

I know that I had a 'wild tongue / fingers' a few days ago but I've since changed some of my phrasing to words such as 'hiney' and 'poo poo'. I know that there are children who are also interested in learning to knit and may happen to wander over to the other side of the fence.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:



snoozi_suzi said:


> Since it appears to be impossible for you 'ladies' to imagine others might have a different opinion from yourselves, do you think you might try to imagine what courtesy is and watch your language? You are 'speaking' in public.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I know that there are others who have different opinions. I think that's maybe just one of the reasons that there are other topics that people can read here on KP's GCC section, just a suggestion??
> 
> I know that I had a 'wild tongue / fingers' a few days ago but I've since changed some of my phrasing to words such as 'hiney' and 'poo poo'. I know that there are children who are also interested in learning to knit and may happen to wander over to the other side of the fence.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...


Karen, snoozi-suzi recently called GOP supporters not classy people. I wouldn't worry what you say to her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that there are others who have different opinions. I think that's maybe just one of the reasons that there are other topics that people can read here on KP's GCC section, just a suggestion??
> ...


I think we'd all do well to avoid name-calling of candidates and of each other. Let's talk about issues and avoid the bickering. Just a suggestion?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Karen, snoozi-suzi recently called GOP supporters not classy people. I wouldn't worry what you say to her.
> 
> I think we'd all do well to avoid name-calling of candidates and of each other. Let's talk about issues and avoid the bickering. Just a suggestion?


Ya, too bad ConanO'K doesn't apply this rule; then she would stop calling others and me racists and liars, which are simply talking point name calls for her.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I think name calling has been ramped by both parties. Especially one who says it gets old.
Good for the goose good for the gander
After 177 pages I can still tell you who started it by calling people ignorant because we don't think like her. She also has a terrible habit of correcting everyone's spelling. That got old too.
Some are just not worth replying to.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> ...


Folks take notice of the most ugly remarks always coming from the same People.
Where is Administration on this one?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Another pot calling the kettle black remark by swsnbm


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I think name calling has been ramped by both parties. Especially one who says it gets old.
> Good for the goose good for the gander
> After 177 pages I can still tell you who started it by calling people ignorant because we don't think like her. She also has a terrible habit of correcting everyone's spelling. That got old too.
> Some are just not worth replying to.


Nonnie
Perhaps it is time to learn the differences.

Never stated someone is ignorant because they are of a different opinion, I called them ignorant because of making statements without checking facts first and mostly never. BIG difference.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> 
> Folks take notice of the most ugly remarks always coming from the same People.
> Where is Administration on this one?


Where is Ingried defending the troops - like she and the Progs say they do? Yea, maybe Admin should take notice of this original post.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> ...


Cherf you are so right. Swsnbm is back to her fact check that does NOT apply to her. Also never answers her liable comments to others. No facts just lies


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they could send the ballots with a few plane loads of troops that risk their lives to clean up a mess based on lies to salvage somebody's daddy's ass from a previous administration.
> ...


Cherf
Present.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried
Missing.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Another illogical statement. Just because the site one uses is not the site another uses dose not make your site right and another's wrong.
Fact check is not an unbiased site
There in lies the problem
Others know the difference unfortunately the foreigner dosen't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Karen, snoozi-suzi recently called GOP supporters not classy people. I wouldn't worry what you say to her.
> ...


It gets her nowhere. Studies have shown that contrary to the old belief that you should never hold anything in, ranting in a rage actually increases your feelings of anger.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > knovice knitter said:
> ...


I've wondered myself. Admin sure got all over me for a QUOTATION that had a bad word in it. I wonder if Admin got all over the person who first posted that quote. I'll never know.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Another illogical statement. Just because the site one uses is not the site another uses dose not make your site right and another's wrong.
> Fact check is not an unbiased site
> There in lies the problem
> Others know the difference unfortunately the foreigner dosen't.


Oh my, oh my.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, do I ever feel left out of all the name calling since I was gone all day. Snort!

Hail to the Queen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, do I ever feel left out of all the name calling since I was gone all day. Snort!
> 
> Hail to the Queen!


Maybe you were out having fun! Let's hope so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Beautiful bride Bydie. I did both of our daughters weddings and loved every minute also.


Ah Nonnie a winter scene, cold cold cold, but love the picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome back, Janeway. Hope you went some place nice yesterday and had a good time!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful bride Bydie. I did both of our daughters weddings and loved every minute also.
> ...


My favorite. Texas dosen't get much snow, but when we do we love it. They are so refreshing when it's 110.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol cherf.........i guess i'm the only one who knows when i'm being sarcastic, lol...........now off to start my KP day (and the rest of my day as well)..........I am not a morning person...........


Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that there are others who have different opinions. I think that's maybe just one of the reasons that there are other topics that people can read here on KP's GCC section, just a suggestion??
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

admin. got on me as well and told me to 'watch my language' (not on this post) on a different one where I used words similar to what I use now 'hiney' and 'poo poo'.........and we know that I did ask him to delete this post 100 pages ago.....but he totaly ignored that request (no response at all)...........you think he/she's a Dem??? lol



bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Amin is doing nothing because the enjoy what is beeing done by the liberals
It's a good thing some of us are friends


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

When Adm. sees fit, they address any of us.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Admin. only interferes when 'they' don't like something that is going on........they can't possibly be reading every comment on every topic???

There have been several posts that were not 'fit', yet the train keeps rolling on down the line..............



Ingried said:


> When Adm. sees fit, they address any of us.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH


That is the way they roll! Open mouth insert foot

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH


Allen and Juan are a joke.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I sure do miss my Glenn!!!!!!!


Country Bumpkins said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I sure do miss my Glenn!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Yes Glenn went after them , didn't he. lol Saw him on the Christian channel afew weeks ago. He is still after "them". lol


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do miss my Glenn!!!!!!!
> ...


No doubt, some devil is riding Glenn. Some nut he is.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ingried.............I'm really have a time with myself trying to grasp the idea that you know so much about our country and government, yet you don't live here or experience any of it?


Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Karen...don't even try!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh I wouldn't even want to go 'round and round' with someone over something (no matter what it is), if I don't feel that it implies to them or concerns them in any way other than to start trouble and I don't see how someone from a different continent, let alone country, cares what is happening to our government that affects only those who actually 'live' in it.........????

I'm sure she's online, but she doesn't want to answeror she doesn't have an answer....IDK????



Bydie said:


> Karen...don't even try!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I think Admin. only interferes when 'they' don't like something that is going on........they can't possibly be reading every comment on every topic???
> 
> There have been several posts that were not 'fit', yet the train keeps rolling on down the line..............
> 
> ...


Admin. is the great unknown, sort of like the Wizard of Oz. Too bad we can't draw back the curtain and see who's there. Maybe it's someone who posts regularly on topics?! Let me know if you find the yellow brick road.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> oh I wouldn't even want to go 'round and round' with someone over something (no matter what it is), if I don't feel that it implies to them or concerns them in any way other than to start trouble and I don't see how someone from a different continent, let alone country, cares what is happening to our government that affects only those who actually 'live' in it.........????
> 
> I'm sure she's online, but she doesn't want to answeror she doesn't have an answer....IDK????
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> oh I wouldn't even want to go 'round and round' with someone over something (no matter what it is), if I don't feel that it implies to them or concerns them in any way other than to start trouble and I don't see how someone from a different continent, let alone country, cares what is happening to our government that affects only those who actually 'live' in it.........????
> 
> I'm sure she's online, but she doesn't want to answeror she doesn't have an answer....IDK????
> 
> ...


Karen it's really easier to not talk to the troll. She continues to spread lies but cannot back them up. And her new oh my oh my just shows how lacking she is
Not worth the trouble.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol.............I don't know what the heck she was even trying to say????

she couldn't even get the 'quote' part of it right. i must have had her in a tizzy when she responded. she probably had to go and sit down, catch her breathe.

but anyway, yes, Australia is a 'different' continent than the Americas.....i realize there's just a little bit of water that separates us, but we are different.......also we have a total of 7 Continents and these 'continents' are divided into 'countries/cities' (as in Spain/Madrid).........now, don't get lost here, try to stay with me..........here in the United States we have *states & cities* - we don't have different 'countries' over here, just states (as in Denver, Colorado - Denver being the city, Colorado being the state).

Ingried, you don't need to 'deduct' anything from my statement as to where I reside, after all, I'm NOT in hiding, but you are.......for a reason, not that I care, I already know enough about you......I don't need to know any more.

anyway..........we have better things to talk about......so, where were we??



Nonnie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > oh I wouldn't even want to go 'round and round' with someone over something (no matter what it is), if I don't feel that it implies to them or concerns them in any way other than to start trouble and I don't see how someone from a different continent, let alone country, cares what is happening to our government that affects only those who actually 'live' in it.........????
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > oh I wouldn't even want to go 'round and round' with someone over something (no matter what it is), if I don't feel that it implies to them or concerns them in any way other than to start trouble and I don't see how someone from a different continent, let alone country, cares what is happening to our government that affects only those who actually 'live' in it.........????
> ...


Did not think that is could get worse, proved me wrong.
Always someone chiming into total nonsense.
Australia and a little bit of Water,,,,, that is hilarious.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> lol.............I don't know what the heck she was even trying to say????
> 
> she couldn't even get the 'quote' part of it right. i must have had her in a tizzy when she responded. she probably had to go and sit down, catch her breathe.
> 
> ...


karen2835
For your sake, quit responding to this. It is getting worse, much worse for you.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

take a look at Fran's Chocolate Co., she has photos of Michele Obama stuffing her face with some 'fine, smoked sea salt dark chocolates'............yet she tells us, the little people, we can't have sweets (or that our children can't have sweets)...........there's that Double Standard Politics again...............I wonder how many Big Gulps the Mayor of NYC has had behind closed doors??


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> take a look at Fran's Chocolate Co., she has photos of Michele Obama stuffing her face with some 'fine, smoked sea salt dark chocolates'............yet she tells us, the little people, we can't have sweets (or that our children can't have sweets)...........there's that Double Standard Politics again...............I wonder how many Big Gulps the Mayor of NYC has had behind closed doors??


karen2835 
Who in the xxxx ever said we would not have any sweets?
Stay on facts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > oh I wouldn't even want to go 'round and round' with someone over something (no matter what it is), if I don't feel that it implies to them or concerns them in any way other than to start trouble and I don't see how someone from a different continent, let alone country, cares what is happening to our government that affects only those who actually 'live' in it.........????
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins we have been waiting days for that answer . Swsnbm cannot answer that question because she has no facts just lies
That whole party looks more ignorant every day with their lies and excuses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> take a look at Fran's Chocolate Co., she has photos of Michele Obama stuffing her face with some 'fine, smoked sea salt dark chocolates'............yet she tells us, the little people, we can't have sweets (or that our children can't have sweets)...........there's that Double Standard Politics again...............I wonder how many Big Gulps the Mayor of NYC has had behind closed doors??


On that subject - I heard Michele Obama say, when Oprah asked her - the new first lady - about her weakness. Michele said her weakness was what she put in her mouth. A few months later - she put everyone on a diet! Then came the garden, and now the regulations. Talk about self-serving. It worked for her, but now we all are going to suffer, especially the kids in school!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

right!!! to all responses except for one......someone is getting their facts mixed up.............I guess that's what happens when a person has dual citizenship, lmao.....I'm talking about "Americans - the ones who actually live here and must obide by the Messiah and his Concubine - we are the ones who are having the restrictions..........what are they gonna do when these tapes come out for the public to see. I'm referring to the tapes from the cameras that are going to be placed in the trash cans, seeing all the school lunches (that we taxpayers pay for), literally going down the drain.......


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > take a look at Fran's Chocolate Co., she has photos of Michele Obama stuffing her face with some 'fine, smoked sea salt dark chocolates'............yet she tells us, the little people, we can't have sweets (or that our children can't have sweets)...........there's that Double Standard Politics again...............I wonder how many Big Gulps the Mayor of NYC has had behind closed doors??
> ...


bonbf3
I do not call healthier food suffering, no food is.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> right!!! to all responses except for one......someone is getting their facts mixed up.............I guess that's what happens when a person has dual citizenship, lmao.....I'm talking about "Americans - the ones who actually live here and must obide by the Messiah and his Concubine - we are the ones who are having the restrictions..........what are they gonna do when these tapes come out for the public to see. I'm referring to the tapes from the cameras that are going to be placed in the trash cans, seeing all the school lunches (that we taxpayers pay for), literally going down the drain.......


karen2835
You keep exposing what you don't know.
Your "lmao" is showing your playpen.

Kids for ages have unfortunately trashed lunch.

Want to tell me which country I reside in?
Done some checking as to the distance between Australia and North America and the "little" Water?

WE THE PEOPLE abide by the laws and rules of the
USA. We vote for a President and others to work for us, we
do not work for them. We are their employer.

We who like to use the equipment we have, our brain, bow to no Messiah of any kind.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Ingried.............I'm really have a time with myself trying to grasp the idea that you know so much about our country and government, yet you don't live here or experience any of it?
> 
> 
> Ingried said:
> ...


karen2835
Who keeps feeding you cxxx and you swallow it hook, line and sinker.
It really makes you look not smart.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Did he really say "we don't believe that anybody is entitled to success in his country""
Is he really that stupid. From CNN live


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


I agree. Besides, she's the first lady. How in the world does she get the authority to change school menus? What is going on?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello lovely B-H's. I have been gone again--this time shopping. Bought a new pair of boots (sorry they are black) but still have those beautiful red Pradas.

Will be gone again tomorrow but not shopping this time as my best friend's husband (she died of brain cancer) is in a hospital with only 15% of his kidneys working. They are doing a biopsy tomorrow and his daughter asked me to be with her in the hospital. She said if it is cancer it will be hard to take as her mother died 2 years ago.

We never know when the big "C" will show-up as it grows silently.

Sorry to be gone so much but I will return the day after tomorrow so stay tuned.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Something for you to ponder while I'm away:

Old Folks are Worth a Fortune:

With silver in their hair, gold in their teeth, stones in their kidneys, lead in their feet and gas in their stomachs.

I have become a lot more social with the passing of the years; some might even call me a "Friviolous" old gal. I'm seeing five (5) gentlemen everyday!

As soon as I wake, Will Power helps me get out of bed. Then I go to see John. Then Charley Horse comes along, and when he is here he takes a lot of my time and attention. When he leaves, Arthur Ritis shows and stays the rest of the day. He doesn't like to stay in one place, so he takes me from joint to joint. After such a busy day, I'm really tired and glad to go to bed--with Ben Gay. What a life!

P.S. The preacher came to call the other day. He said that at my age, I should be thinking about the hereafter. I told him I do--all the time. No matter where I am--in the parlor, upstairs in the kitchen or down in the basement--I ask myself, "Now, what am I here after?"


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hoorah! Snoozi-suzi is starting to wake up. She is questioning her Freedom of Speech in the Lean/Left invitation forum. Finally, somebody willing to read, listen and consider the facts in evidence. We can hope to change her!

OK, a long shot, but still she is pondering her decisions to be in a nanny-state group and her decision could be swaying to vote for a nanny-state President.

However, that group is still discussing Romney's tax returns, his supposed lies and the Obama movie.

Not one post about the four dead Americans, the cover up, Susan Rice, Hillary Clinton, Obama or Jay Carney's lies; each one of them multiple times. Not one post about Obama's racist comments in his own words in 2007. They simply ignore it so they can harp on anything but Obama's decisions, lies, policies and lack of leadership. 

None are discussing what Obama's plans are if he is re-elected; they are happy to slam Romney but none know anything about Obama's plans for the future except 'status quo' and higher taxes for all (my synopsis) .

Why would anyone think the next four years will be any different than the previous four years; especially with no ideas from Obama of his plans.

It defies reason why anyone would stick with a failed President. How hard is it to understand you jump off a sinking ship and when thrown a life jacket, you don't hand it back.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


The middle east has ALWAYS hated us. Not just today. They do not approve of our Christianity, our freedom of choice, our freedom in general. To the Islamic extremists, we will ALWAYS be the enemy, the "infidel". There is always havoc reaked in the middle east and probably always will be no matter who or in Romney's case IF elected "what' is in office. This man changes his colors daily like a chameleon. That's a reptile, right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


The first ladies have always had a choice in what kind of first lady they want to be and to choose a 'crusade" to work on.
Hers is health and fighting obesity and diabetes in our children. 
And making sure that hungry children are fed. She has her own chief of staff and they work with the presidents COS to get programs going. I am happy to have our first lady taking an interest in the health of kids. Look at all the health problems that can be avoided by doing this. 
Barbara Bush started a reading program for kids. Libraries got involved as well as schools by rewarding kids who read so many books a month.
Laura was to follow in her footsteps, but pretty much did nothing.

Where I live, all pop machines have been removed from the public high and Jr high schools years ago, as well as candy machines. The school menus changed from very starchy to more whole foods and veggies. There is also a program that gives free lunches to impoverished elementary aged children.
There is also a program that is supported by fundraisers in each schools neighborhoods to have a breakfast before school for kids who wouldn't get breakfast at home. It aso is funded by donations of the people of the neighborhood.
It's a proven fact that children will perform better in school with proper nutrition. So I give a big :thumbup: to Michelle Obama for taking this on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

As for the first lady tasting chocolate, so what? She isn't saying kids can't have it. All things in moderation. Dark chocolate is a heart healthy food. I didn't believe it at first so I did some research. And I now proudly call it my vitamin C.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Karen, with all due respect, what are you referring to when you say the Messiah and his concubine?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > take a look at Fran's Chocolate Co., she has photos of Michele Obama stuffing her face with some 'fine, smoked sea salt dark chocolates'............yet she tells us, the little people, we can't have sweets (or that our children can't have sweets)...........there's that Double Standard Politics again...............I wonder how many Big Gulps the Mayor of NYC has had behind closed doors??
> ...


That is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH


I like how people here take the words they hear and twist them around to suit themselves. Romney is a bonified liar, who changes his positions daily. As for executive orders imposed by President Obama, he has the right to do it. One of the many perks of being the leader of the free world. All Presidents have issued executive orders. So why shouldn't he? I doubt the other presidents had an obstructionist Congress with the lowest rating of all time. 13% approval rating from Americans of both parties.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Something for you to ponder while I'm away:
> 
> Old Folks are Worth a Fortune:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


I agree - and I know that children cannot learn if they are hungry. That's why we've been feeding children, at no cost to them, for many years. Mrs. Obama did not start that program. It was in place when she became first lady. She has, however, changed the foods offered. I'm in favor of nutritious foods, but right now the food offered is being thrown away by many of the children. My question was, where does she get the authority to make schools change their menus? Or - did she just suggest it and they all did it? The first lady can work on projects, but as far as I know she can't actually force programs to be adopted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


I don't know about ridiculous, but I actually saw these events take place.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

First of all, taking a swipe at Laura Bush is just totally uncalled for. She is a gracious, classy, and kind lady, and did a great deal toward promoting literacy and love of reading in Texas as well as nationally. 

Secondly, there is a federally funded school breakfast program for all schools, so your touching story about neighborhood fundraisers is baloney. A free breakfast is available to all school children, regardless of financial need. 

Third, I feel that school menus should be left to local control. Telling local school districts what to serve is overstepping by the feds in a big way, IMO. This is just one more step closer to a nanny state. Who actually knows their kids better, the local community or Mrs. Obama?

I have no problem promoting healthy eating, but it does seem hypocritical to suggest kids eat cabbage sloppy joes, then turn around and serve Wagyu beef and drink $200 a bottle champagne.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Third, I feel that school menus should be left to local control>

The Federal government is not meant to oversee local issues. I (and my family) don't need to be protected from
Twinkies, but from Terrorists!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie and CarolfromTX you are so right. Free breakfast has been around for years. 
Feds need to protect the citizens of the US and keep their nanny state nose out of states business. 
We have been doing fine without their input for many years, and that's the way it needs to stay
People who want to over eat are going to regardless . 
From what I have seen in most paid for democratic protesters the First Lady needs to get to work on her own protesters before she starts on the masses.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, for some reason I can't even imagine Laura Bush going out in public looking like this:


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Holy mackeral, Bydie! That is one tacky fashion statement! Laura Bush was, and is, the epitome of a class act.

Bydie, did you ever seemy response about the longhorns? And the candy eyeballs? That topic seems to have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Holy mackeral, Bydie! That is one tacky fashion statement! Laura Bush was, and is, the epitome of a class act.
> 
> Bydie, did you ever seemy response about the longhorns? And the candy eyeballs? That topic seems to have fallen by the wayside.


No I didn't Carol...Is it on this thread?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Here it is:

Bydie, they did love them. I baked a dozen, and froze the rest, sans eyeballs. The eyeballs are a Wilton product (the cake decorating folks) and after looking at Michaels, Jo-Ann, and Hobby Lobby, I finally found them at the grocery store!! Who knew! 

At one time, we raised longhorns. The herd got as large as 24 or 25, but they were eating us out of house and home when hay got so dear. I did get to be a dab hand at herding the stubborn things and getting them in the squeeze chute. We sold them off, and now we let our neighbor run his Angus on our place in exchange for a freezer full of beef.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Bydie, they did love them. I baked a dozen, and froze the rest, sans eyeballs. The eyeballs are a Wilton product (the cake decorating folks) and after looking at Michaels, Jo-Ann, and Hobby Lobby, I finally found them at the grocery store!! Who knew!
> 
> At one time, we raised longhorns. The herd got as large as 24 or 25, but they were eating us out of house and home when hay got so dear. I did get to be a dab hand at herding the stubborn things and getting them in the squeeze chute. We sold them off, and now we let our neighbor run his Angus on our place in exchange for a freezer full of beef.


The angus deal sounds great. I haven't had any "interaction" yet with my son's LHs...he's just gotten them. So are they feisty? 
I will look for the eyeballs. I'm sure your kids will love them and I will look for them (the eyeballs). :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Another "classy" Michelle photo! And then, my favorite!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great explanation, NorthwoodsGal!



Northwoods Gal said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello NG...........I was teasing............Farakan referred to Obama as the Messiah and I believe that even Obama, jokingly, referred to hisself as the Messiah..........but I know Louis Farakan was not joking (that man never even cracks a smile, let alone joke)....................to Northwoods Gal and anyone else who applauds that fact that our personal, private rights are being taken away little by little.....there IS going to come a time when something that you enjoy or like is going to be affected and then maybe it will matter.

NG, this is not a personal attack against you, it's just that I am responding to you and your questions....I'm telling you that it is not personal so please don't take it that way......

I don't know how Communism got started, never cared to read the history of "C'' I just know that it's a word for government control and when the government tells us what they will allow our kids to eat or what they can't eat, that's "C'' creeping in.

There are so many children who don't get proper nutrition at home. The school's job is to educate, it's the parent's job to make choices for their children. It's personal responsibility.

Honestly, in all sincerity, how will this make children healthier when the lunches are being thrown in the trash. And so far helping with obesity, it's not gonna help there either since once the children get out of school at 2 pm or whatever time they let out, they're gonna run for the corner store and literally stuff their faces with cakes and candies and sodas because by that time, they really are starving, so how is that gonna help with obesity?



Northwoods Gal said:


> Karen, with all due respect, what are you referring to when you say the Messiah and his concubine?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

you missed my point completely............Yes, Obama can assert an EO, so why doesn't he??? I said the complete opposit of what you are disagreeing with. I was saying that yes he does have the EO, so I, too, was asking, why doesn't he use it???? He bypasses Congress when he chooses to, he's appointed how many Czars to do some of his job? Obama literally has the power to do almost anything he wants...................and please, which president or any person running for person has never lied???? Heck, Obama said he would be 'transparent', his door would always be open...........that was a lie, but I'm not holding it against him, he as shown us that he is 'true to form'.....Obama also said he would cut the deficit in half, that was a lie, he has almost doubled it, he has instead driven it up by 6 trillion (that's a LOT of money for one man to spend in 3.5 years, any man)...............and let's not forget the promise that he made that if he couldn't get things done in a positive manner, then he would be serving a one-term presidency.......................so, here are some of Obama's lies...................they ALL lie, if we ladies here are to be completely honest with each other.

OMGosh and Iran is 'this close' to having a nuclear bomb and Obama wants to CUT OUR DEFENSE..........wth........he wants us to be 'sitting ducks'.

Even Henry Kissinger himself claimed that Obama was being 'groomed' to become the leader of the UN, so what does Obama really care about us here in he US, his goals are much, much higher!!! What does Obama have to lose?

So far as Allen Colmes goes, NG, I saw him myself. This wasn't what a news station reported, I saw him say it and I heard him say it, so what's to twist? This wasn't a sound bite, it was live, so what did I twist around?



Northwoods Gal said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > more stupid comments from the left: alan colmes (from his mouth) says............'romney says he's gonna appeal obamacare......he's not telling the truth.......he can't do that without the approval of congress, so there's another lie'.........'he claims he's gonna do it in his first day in office........he can't do it in his first day, he has to meet with congress before he can do that and how is he gonna meet with congress in his first day'..........seems Obama is the only President who 'can' bypass Congress altogether, right Alan..............Romney was speaking on the 'urgency of the matter' when saying he would take care of it his first day (as in it's going to be one of those ASAP issues on his agenda as president)..............it's kinda like when mom says 'as soon as we get home.....'.....and we all know it's not gonna happen 'as soon' as they get home. Doesn't she have to park the car first? Yep, that comment that I just made sounds just as stupid as the words from Colmes' mouth.........DUH
> ...


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Bydie, longhorns are pretty gentle as a rule.They have the benefit of those horns to keep predators away, and since their calves are small, we never had to worry about calving time. But make no mistake, they know exactly where the ends of those horns are, and how to use them! Whenever a cow had a new calf, all the girls (cows and heifers too) would hole up in the woods. At some point during the day, the new mama would lead her calf out of the woods, surrounded by her buds, parade it past us, then go back into the woods. We could hand feed them, even the bull.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OMGosh, let's get some of our own captions for the first photo.............

Obama: Michele, get your *** back in the house, how many times I gotta tell you, damn woman!



Bydie said:


> Another "classy" Michelle photo! And then, my favorite!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal is not a student of history.

Michelle Obama's program to change children's food supply is a complete failure.

In the MA schools, there is a black market for school lunches. The children don't want the menu of brussel sprouts in mayo for lunch and the salad bars have been removed along with the vending machines.

So, the kids who are overweight, bring their lunches or money to buy lunches on the black market or go hungry at lunchtime. Then when out of school, the kids go to the local sub shop or variety shop and load up on junk food as they are starving. Some wait to gorge when they get home on junk food.

Those kids who are athletic, are passing out from lack of calories and face the same choices as the overweight kids for a food source.

Way to go Michelle - your nanny policies are hurting kids, create a black market, and millions of hungry kids while millions in food subsidizes and in food itself go into the dumpsters.

Yeah - I call Michelle a 'huge' success.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal is not a student of history.
> 
> Michelle Obama's program to change children's food supply is a complete failure.
> 
> ...


Yes and why was gym done away with. Children do need to exercise to. Why is that not mention???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Another "classy" Michelle photo! And then, my favorite!


Lovely photos Gee and so first lady like I would think.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal has no understand of First Lady's history either. Contrary to what NG posted, Laura Bush was/is highly successful in assisting in women's literacy and health around the world.

Laura Bush had four major initiatives while First Lady of the White House. 

One of Laura's largest successes is in the education of women's health. The Dems are trying to make women's health a social issue in this election and Laura made it hers years ago. 

Laura worked with The Heart Truth, and global literacy programs and initiatives. Laura was instrumental to advance reading skills and having books and reading and comprehension skills increase world-wide for women and children. 

Laura was instrumental in the fight for the literacy, education of women and human rights in Afghanistan and was awarded for her work by many organizations including Vanderbilt University.

Laura's accomplishments are well known, except to Northwoods Gal I guess, and all can be confirmed by simple internet searches.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are some more photos of Michelle Obama's First Lady style:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> First of all, taking a swipe at Laura Bush is just totally uncalled for. She is a gracious, classy, and kind lady, and did a great deal toward promoting literacy and love of reading in Texas as well as nationally.
> 
> Secondly, there is a federally funded school breakfast program for all schools, so your touching story about neighborhood fundraisers is baloney. A free breakfast is available to all school children, regardless of financial need.
> 
> ...


Also, Laura Bush promoted literacy in other countries. She was an advocate for women and women's health all around the world.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to mention Laura and Ws success with curtailing malaria in Africa! Poor NWG....! Blasted!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Time will prove that the First Lady Michelle Obama's efforts for children to eat healthy will have much better result than the efforts by First Lady Nancy Reagan to say NO.

I already have noticed that kids go around the grocery store chewing on carrotts rather than butterfingers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Not to mention Laura and Ws success with curtailing malaria in Africa! Poor NWG....! Blasted!


That's right. And George W. raised more money to fight HIV/Aids in Africa than anyone else.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention Laura and Ws success with curtailing malaria in Africa! Poor NWG....! Blasted!
> ...


Darn it all - I blame George W then for raising all that money! Don't forget how George partnered with Clinton to accomplish a common goal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Time will prove that the First Lady Michelle Obama's efforts for children to eat healthy will have much better result than the efforts by First Lady Nancy Reagan to say NO.
> 
> I already have noticed that kids go around the grocery store chewing on carrotts rather than butterfingers.


My youngest daughter has hardly any sweets around the house. When she starts peeling carrots, her little ones run to have some! It's good. I just don't like the government actually controlling what we eat. The parents are the most convincing teachers. I think we really do have to be careful when it comes to giving up freedom to the government.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


That's right. Working together - what were they thinking?!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here are some more photos of Michelle Obama's First Lady style:


Cherf
Eat your Heart out.
This first Lady is thought after by every Designer.
She was well spoken of at the recent International Berlin Fashion Show. I know first hand, a Family member was in attendance.
She can wear anything. She does not have to stick to
Nipon or Butte Knit as Nancy Reagan had to.
Mrs. Reagan always looked good but rather boring in style.

I absolutely love the gown the First Lady wore.
There is nothing as exqusite as French Lace.
Cherf try it and show us how you look in it. I challenge you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal has no understand of First Lady's history either. Contrary to what NG posted, Laura Bush was/is highly successful in assisting in women's literacy and health around the world.
> 
> Laura Bush had four major initiatives while First Lady of the White House.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> OMGosh, let's get some of our own captions for the first photo.............
> 
> Obama: Michele, get your *** back in the house, how many times I gotta tell you, damn woman!
> 
> ...


karen2935
Why is cussing so normal for you?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal is not a student of history.
> 
> Michelle Obama's program to change children's food supply is a complete failure.
> 
> ...


Cherf
Are you ever getting into something constructive?
Why are you so unfamiliar with progress?
Oh perhaps I know, it takes great effort.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Time will prove that the First Lady Michelle Obama's efforts for children to eat healthy will have much better result than the efforts by First Lady Nancy Reagan to say NO.
> ...


It's not as if Michelle was the first one to think of it. As always, like your daughter, bonbf, it comes back to THE PARENTS taking responsibility and charge, not the government.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, indeedy! Theres' nothing designers "seek after" more than a thong wedged into cellulite and then sausage stuffed into a pair of tight pants! Whoopee!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Time will prove that the First Lady Michelle Obama's efforts for children to eat healthy will have much better result than the efforts by First Lady Nancy Reagan to say NO.
> ...


bonbf3
Are you trying to tell me that you do not read the labels on
food before you buy it?
A must in our family. We are thankful for the information we can obtain from labels.
Great government effort to disclose nutrional facts as well as chemical additives.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yes, indeedy! Theres' nothing designers "seek after" more than a thong wedged into cellulite and then sausage stuffed into a pair of tight pants! Whoopee!


Too bad the mirror manufacturers don't have an 'in' to the Obama's White House!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yes, indeedy! Theres' nothing designers "seek after" more than a thong wedged into cellulite and then sausage stuffed into a pair of tight pants! Whoopee!


Bydie

People like you also made such remarks about Lady Di.
Jealousy gets you nowhere.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yes, indeedy! Theres' nothing designers "seek after" more than a thong wedged into cellulite and then sausage stuffed into a pair of tight pants! Whoopee!


Can you say "SKANKARAMA"?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, indeedy! Theres' nothing designers "seek after" more than a thong wedged into cellulite and then sausage stuffed into a pair of tight pants! Whoopee!
> ...


Double SNORT!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Back to W and Laura. I'm reposting some pics I put up yesterday for the benefit of anyone who might have a short memory. BTW, have you seen Obo dancing with any Wounded Warriors from Afghanistan?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.


Country Bumpkin
I know that you know better.
Ingried


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, indeedy! Theres' nothing designers "seek after" more than a thong wedged into cellulite and then sausage stuffed into a pair of tight pants! Whoopee!
> ...


Cherf
Ever step in front of yours before living home?
Have seen your attire.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I read the labels, and I agree that it's good to have them. The government can certainly do good things, but taking responsibility for children away from their parents isn't one of them, in my opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more photos of Michelle Obama's First Lady style:
> ...


what an indorsement, International Berlin Fashion Show, and you are on Nancy Reagan? Whats the difference? Seems she is just a fashion plate and loves it as much as first lady Reagan.

Cherf am sure you would look just as good or better then some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> First of all, taking a swipe at Laura Bush is just totally uncalled for. She is a gracious, classy, and kind lady, and did a great deal toward promoting literacy and love of reading in Texas as well as nationally.
> 
> Secondly, there is a federally funded school breakfast program for all schools, so your touching story about neighborhood fundraisers is baloney. A free breakfast is available to all school children, regardless of financial need.
> 
> ...


I so agree Laura Bush conducted heself as a lady should. I thought she made a wonder first lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.
> ...


I wonder what President Obama has done to help others??

Of course he is eye candy, and in with the in crowd in relm of make believe.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Ever step in front of yours before living home?
> Have seen your attire.


SWWBNM I've never 'living home' ... do you - must be some kind of disease you contracted in your country?

Which of those outfits of mine that you've seen is your favorite? Your opinion of my attire matters to me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Are you ever getting into something constructive?
> Why are you so unfamiliar with progress?
> Oh perhaps I know, it takes great effort.


-----
I worked 11+ years for the Home Builders of America; does that count as 'constructive'? :lol: I'm very familiar with the Progressives; does that count as 'great effort'?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkin
> I know that you know better.
> Ingried


LOOK Country Bumpkin! SWWNBM admitted you 'know better!"

It is here in print ..... finally, she admitted you know more than her. I've known it all along; wish SWWNMB could keep up.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

that is so very true what you said.............here's an example.................crimes are crimes, aren't they? yes there are different types of crime, different levels of crime, but essentially, crime is crime........with different types and levels of crime, comes different 'punishments to fit the crimes'...............so why did we have to differentiate with 'hate crimes'?..............I don't know of any 'nice' person who committed a crime and of all the criminals and 'alleged' criminals I've ever seen on tv or print, I don't think any of them were 'nice' people.

When that door was opened to differentiate between 'crimes', so many other doors were opened as well.................Jesus even tells us that a 'sin is a sin' - one not worse than the other...........

There is going to come a time for *everyone*, when they open their 'door' and they are not going to like what they see.........

Same with our 'right to bear arms'........that was initiated to protect us from the 'government', not from each other.

It's seriously time for another Revolution!!! I'm game!



bonbf3 said:


> I think we really do have to be careful when it comes to giving up freedom to the government.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf am sure you would look just as good or better then some.


Thanks, Yarnie, but I don't have any lace curtains to trot out wearing, and I don't care to wear anything that looks like them either; I don't go for the pom-pom look.

I thought the inaugural gown of Michelle's was weird with all the little poms covering it. I've seen Michelle wear a few things appropriate for her position; but overall, she wears misses not hits in my opinion. So many of her outfits look like costumes to me and most are not First Lady attire.

Speaking of which, Ann looked gorgeous the night of the debate
(white suit and pearls).


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I can tell you Obama doesn't show up at each military member's funereal like Bush did/does!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and let's not forget the 'puke yellow/gold' suit that she got from MILs closet, when she so 'elegantly', lol, walked down Penn. Ave., sometimes, she looks like a football player when she walks...........graceful? Depends on what you call graceful...........I don't have perfect posture either, but then again, I'm NOT the first lady, I'm NOT seen by the world and I have NOTHING to prove.



Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf am sure you would look just as good or better then some.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah, he just sends Hillary or one of his other flunkies.


Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.
> ...


I would NEVER lie about it. I mean it with the depths of my heart! Amen Margaret!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Greatest Romney Moment From Presidential Debate:

Obama: I have a poll that says what you say is not the truth.

Romney: I have 6 polls that say your poll is not accurate.

I guess we know how reliable the 'polls' are now.........lol


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Snoozi-suzi. 

Please explain, again, to your leader of the Lean Left forum, who repeats that her group believes in Freedom of Speech:

1) Freedom of Speech is not a principle of an 'invitation-only' group to state an opinion

2) Freedom of Speech is not a principle of group that requires a member to ask permission to speak her mind

3) Freedom of Speech does not allow anyone to delete words/posts that a leader or another person does not agree with

4) Freedom of Speech does not mean members cannot state their opinion in an open public forum and instead members must post in a closed, forum or by PM instead all of which are managed

5) Freedom of Speech does not suppress anyone from saying anything like your group does

6) Freedom of Speech means anyone can post any opinion on any topic anywhere, any time with fear of being expelled by a group or having a member question when/if their words will be eliminated/deleted

7) Freedom of Speech means you don't have to tell other Progressives they must be in support of re-electing Obama in order to post or join your group (a pre-requisite of your group)

8) Freedom of Speech means you, suzi, don't have to explain to new members they should not be fearful of what she says or wishes to say (your explained this today)

9) Freedom of Speech does not "lock down" members' posts because of fear of what may be said by a group member (as your leader just did minutes ago today).

Freedom of Speech is one of the founding principles of the greatness of America. 

I'm surprised you'd give up one of your greatest Freedoms, freely, to join such a backwards-thinking managed group.

I suggest you get out now while you still have your own free thoughts!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Never mind bumpkin, we know what you mean and I agree with what you posted.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations dear BH's

All wi going well here in Cleveland. Which I might add, the polls in the Buckeye State have Mitt ahead. Or was that Michigan, PA, Wisconsin, Colorado or Virginia.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations dear BH's

All wi going well here in Cleveland. Which I might add, the polls in the Buckeye State have Mitt ahead. Or was that Michigan, PA, Wisconsin, Colorado or Virginia. SORRY IT WAS ALL OF THEM

My mom has told me ANOTHER financially crushing impact of obamacare, facility charges. When they step into a hospital for a doctor's appointment she was charged $200. If they go for a followup to a doctor's office that is affiliated with that hospital and it is under 45 miles away, they get charged a facility fee of $200.

My mom also told me that Obama has cut a HUGE chunk of funding from Meals on Wheels to the states. So the Seniors in Ohio could lose meals.

My heart breaks for all of those that believe him


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very well said!!!!

Ooops, I forgot to send a PM asking if I could post my comment. So sorry!!


Cherf said:


> Snoozi-suzi.
> 
> Please explain, again, to your leader of the Lean Left forum, who repeats that her group believes in Freedom of Speech:
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Snoozi-suzi.
> 
> Please explain, again, to your leader of the Lean Left forum, who repeats that her group believes in Freedom of Speech:
> 
> ...


I really posted something stupid about being nice to said member, so must say it was a stupid statement . I will no longer feel sorry for someone who gives up there freedoom of speech in order to let someone else rule their lives . It's crazy, how can five people allow one person to dictate what they may say and do, and others follow it???


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Very well said, Cherf!!!!
> 
> Ooops, I forgot to send a PM asking if I could post my comment. So sorry!!


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Very well said!!!!
> 
> Ooops, I forgot to send a PM asking if I could post my comment. So sorry!!
> 
> ...


well sixteen slaps with a wet noodle for you. Go now and sit in the corner, until you are called .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > This last picture made tears come to my eyes. George is so sincere. I can see it in his eyes.Plus my husband is an amputee and I know how much that Blessed her. Husband was not hurt in a war tho. That flag in the back ground blowing in the wind got me too. I love my country and want someone for President that cares for the citizens. It is not o.
> ...


You're right. On Facebook today there was a post showing a soldier who had been killed. His condolence letter from the president (Commander and Chief) was a FORM LETTER! He talked to other parents,and they all got the same letter with different names and ranks. What a show of sympathy! I really think he enjoys BEING president, but not the work of the presidency.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


He may be eye candy for some. I prefer Romney's looks and brains!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> that is so very true what you said.............here's an example.................crimes are crimes, aren't they? yes there are different types of crime, different levels of crime, but essentially, crime is crime........with different types and levels of crime, comes different 'punishments to fit the crimes'...............so why did we have to differentiate with 'hate crimes'?..............I don't know of any 'nice' person who committed a crime and of all the criminals and 'alleged' criminals I've ever seen on tv or print, I don't think any of them were 'nice' people.
> 
> When that door was opened to differentiate between 'crimes', so many other doors were opened as well.................Jesus even tells us that a 'sin is a sin' - one not worse than the other...........
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations dear BH's
> 
> All wi going well here in Cleveland. Which I might add, the polls in the Buckeye State have Mitt ahead. Or was that Michigan, PA, Wisconsin, Colorado or Virginia. SORRY IT WAS ALL OF THEM
> 
> ...


Gee what else will they do to your poor mother and Dad and the left wonders why we do not want him in office another four years. Egads meals on wheels, all the food some get in a day. We can fund school meals, yet not meals for the older generation. Looks like the goon squad is out in force. and makes one wonder what they will do next. Sure there will be something, that they can take away from the elder, maybe health care all together? Nay that isn't going to happen is it left. Want to bet, I will put my 8 cents on the dollar it will.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Well when your eye candy you really don't think one can bother with the people who died for this country do you?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

If Barack Hussein Obama is eye candy, I need vision correction or less sugar blinding my eyesight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> If Barack Hussein Obama is eye candy, I need vision correction or less sugar blinding my eyesight.


Na you just need left rose colored glasses, lady.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you heard the news? Have You?!?!?!

BIN LADEN is Dead!!!...............


......and so are 4 Americans

People Wake The HE** UP........there are millions more Bin Laden's waiting in the wings.

But if we ask Obama......there is 'good' taliban and there is 'bad' taliban..........come on.........


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

how many other "Christians'' do you know who have MUSLIM names?


Cherf said:


> If Barack Hussein Obama is eye candy, I need vision correction or less sugar blinding my eyesight.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> how many other "Christians'' do you know who have MUSLIM names?
> 
> 
> Cherf said:
> ...


Yea, no kidding.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> that is so very true what you said.............here's an example.................crimes are crimes, aren't they? yes there are different types of crime, different levels of crime, but essentially, crime is crime........with different types and levels of crime, comes different 'punishments to fit the crimes'...............so why did we have to differentiate with 'hate crimes'?..............I don't know of any 'nice' person who committed a crime and of all the criminals and 'alleged' criminals I've ever seen on tv or print, I don't think any of them were 'nice' people.
> 
> When that door was opened to differentiate between 'crimes', so many other doors were opened as well.................Jesus even tells us that a 'sin is a sin' - one not worse than the other...........
> 
> ...


karen2835
What on earth is this all about?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> how many other "Christians'' do you know who have MUSLIM names?
> 
> 
> Cherf said:
> ...


karen2835
This statement is about a dumb as they come.

Ever heard of Missionaries converting others to Christian Faith?
Lebanon is full of them. But then when you live in a vacuum you are missing a whole lot.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Folks,
Correction it should read "leaving" not living.

To your 2nd question = none for sure, very sure.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


bonbf3==my thoughts exactly==he is a very uncaring person especially when it comes to our military. He was begged for more assistance in Libya, but he refused to give them more help. Therefore 4 dead Americans. Oh well, off to Las Vegas.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried wrote:

Cherf
Ever step in front of yours before living home?
Have seen your attire.

-------

Ingried, the know-it-all;

Name just two outfits of mine that you have seen? GIVE me the Proof!

Such stupid talk and lies, every time .... I expect as much and worse.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > how many other "Christians'' do you know who have MUSLIM names?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried, the know-it-all;
> 
> Name just two outfits of mine that you have seen? GIVE me the Proof!
> 
> Such stupid talk....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why is L/L locked again? LOL I mean snort , giggle, smirk. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is L/L locked again? LOL


Lilly was afraid of Judy, a knowledgable conservative, that has been posting and challenging the Progressives to no avail. They call her a racist and liar and recently deleted her posts.

It is the "Freedom of Speech" group didn't you know? :XD:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried wrote:
> 
> Cherf
> Ever step in front of yours before living home?
> ...


Cherf
You should know very well by now that I never spill the beans.
I shall give you little hints now and then just to see how observant you are (not).


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> You should know very well by now that I never spill the beans.
> I shall give you little hints now and then just to see how observant you are (not).


666 666 666 666

You know what Ingried, I forgot, you never say anything intelligent, never state facts and always state lies and bumbling stupid noise. What the heck was I thinking when I thought you would actually, JUST ONCE, provide one fact or grouping of words resembling an English language sentence.

Sorry, Queen, will remember to ignore all noise from this 'want-to-be' countryman.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Cherf
Why am I getting under your skin on a regular basis?

My English is extraordinary comparing it to so many posts here.
I am very proud of it. Perfect not but very good for sure.
That plus of mine is another thorn in your bum. I get it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, good golly, I have missed so much by being gone from this site. First shopping then being with a friend who had a biopsy to see if he has kidney cancer. The tests are not back yet but will keep you posted.

Well, my Indian costume and feathers with those red Prada boots still looks better than anything I have seen in those pictures of Michelle. Panties in the crack! At least mine stay down where they belong. Feathers too.

Our Queen has spoken so we should not respond to any ugly remarks as they think they are "just" having fun. No replies makes them angry.

Queenie, I'm Home!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Dang cherf! Do you have a surveillance satelite hovering over your house checkin' out your drawers? SWSNBN must be hanging onto it!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I felt the same way when I saw it Country! And when I cry my nose gets really red and shiny....like Rudolph's, so I try not to cry any more than I can help. I couldn't help on this picture. 
BTW, you all have been very busy this afternoon! Glad to see you've been doing such a good job of defending "the fort" against the enemies of freedom!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie - no kidding. Racist pigs in the front yard and paparazzi with telephoto lenses follow my every move from the trees surrounding our home.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > that is so very true what you said.............here's an example.................crimes are crimes, aren't they? yes there are different types of crime, different levels of crime, but essentially, crime is crime........with different types and levels of crime, comes different 'punishments to fit the crimes'...............so why did we have to differentiate with 'hate crimes'?..............I don't know of any 'nice' person who committed a crime and of all the criminals and 'alleged' criminals I've ever seen on tv or print, I don't think any of them were 'nice' people.
> ...


Because the ignorant liberals think that they can change the rules at will.
To suit their purpose 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

May I please get some ammo for my words; Obama won't give me anything to defend our country against the ignorant and dishonest.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> May I please get some ammo for my words; Obama won't give me anything to defend our country against the ignorant and dishonest.


I know where I can get some to send, I just don't want to run short for my own gun.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> If Barack Hussein Obama is eye candy, I need vision correction or less sugar blinding my eyesight.


Oh my gosh! Sure glad I saved the barf bags from my last airplane flight!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie, that's ok , I can handle standing up to the dishonest on my own! I know you'd have my back in the real battlefield.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Igried wrote on another thread
> "Vacations are paid for with private money.
> FYI the First Family also pays for their groceries.
> I do not think that they should have to. They sacrifice a lot."
> ...


They might( but I doubt it) pay for their lodging after the secret service has to make sure everything is safe, Air Force one is stupidly ridicules to just start up, security, which the tax payers foot the bill on. Her stupidly overly large unnecessary staff, 22, compared to under 5 for other First Ladies. They don't deserve anything when most in this country are suffering because of nanny state politics from the affirmative action pres that is an empty chair


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > If Barack Hussein Obama is eye candy, I need vision correction or less sugar blinding my eyesight.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > If Barack Hussein Obama is eye candy, I need vision correction or less sugar blinding my eyesight.
> ...


Tell me BHO wasn't on the screen in the airplane as well? God help us.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why is L/L locked again? LOL
> ...


So Judy has been "initiated"? Do we have a pair of red brogans for her?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Haven't seen Judy post on hot topics except in the no-speech forum.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, that's ok , I can handle standing up to the dishonest on my own! I know you'd have my back in the real battlefield.


I have a tree stand you can borrow!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway, I hope you friend is about to receive good news. I thought about you today as you busied about! XO


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got a text from one of my DDs. She said she heard Romney is going to appoint Allen West as Sec of Defense when he's elected. Anyone else hear this? Slam!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, that's ok , I can handle standing up to the dishonest on my own! I know you'd have my back in the real battlefield.


That's what friends are for
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just got a text from one of my DDs. She said she heard Romney is going to appoint Allen West as Sec of Defense when he's elected. Anyone else hear this? Slam!


No but that's great.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Thank goodness, NO!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Do you have any extras. Barf bags that is.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I can probably spare ONE! Will that do? I think I'll need the rest for the next debate!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just got a text from one of my DDs. She said she heard Romney is going to appoint Allen West as Sec of Defense when he's elected. Anyone else hear this? Slam!


Haven't heard but I so hope it is true. He served in afganistain while the man running against him was pick up and put in jail.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just got a text from one of my DDs. She said she heard Romney is going to appoint Allen West as Sec of Defense when he's elected. Anyone else hear this? Slam!


Haven't heard - another great pick! Can't wait to watch Ryan slam Biden.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I totally agree. I will need to stock up myself


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a text from one of my DDs. She said she heard Romney is going to appoint Allen West as Sec of Defense when he's elected. Anyone else hear this? Slam!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Igried wrote on another thread
> "Vacations are paid for with private money.
> FYI the First Family also pays for their groceries.
> I do not think that they should have to. They sacrifice a lot."
> ...


Joeysomma
So the National Enquirer is your source of factual information?
That is the joke of the month. What else to you read, youtube?
Holy Jehosifer, why do we have Libraries?
Ever heard of those Joeysomma? They are very valuable.Try them out, they can be life changing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations dear BH's
> ...


I agree - what will they do next? What will they do if obama's re-elected and isn't running. He'll do anything he wants.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Apparently not. He's too busy polishing his pearly whites and practicing his Miss America smile. Did you ever notice how he smiles, then cocks his head to the side? My daughter did that when she was two and wanted something - tipped her head and said ,"pease?" It was cute when she did it, it's just bizarre when a grown man does it. He did it to Romney when they shook hands before the debate. Made me shudder.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?


Bumpkin...what a darling picture! I love it! You live in heaven too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


It's disgraceful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is L/L locked again? LOL I mean snort , giggle, smirk. :thumbup:


Locked? Meaning people are locked out? Or - are they locked in. Who are the real prisoners?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?


How adorable your donkey is. He'll be really busy with all the donkey tales to come from Biden Thurs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?
> ...


Watching the donkey party on Thursday will be a real kick!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?
> ...


That is at my dd and sil's farm. Visited it 2 weeks ago. Those are my 2 of my g babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why is L/L locked again? LOL I mean snort , giggle, smirk. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why is L/L locked again? LOL I mean snort , giggle, smirk. :thumbup:
> ...


The answer is 'yes!' :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?


What a cute donkey as I have not seen one in years. Yes, I want to play pin the tail on the donkey.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?
> ...


Me!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone hear about the voter fraud by the Obama campaign going into high schools and representing themselves as the state's voter registration dept?

No question of the intent of the Obama staff - where are the Dems shouting fraud on voter registration ... Oh, that's right- the fraud is by the Dems only.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been looking for Barbara Ann as she is such a sweetie who joined our group. Anyone heard from her?

Cherf, you must really pull your blinds at night dear as you must have a "peeping Ingried" as she knows what you wear. Heck, don't you have anything "sexy" for her to veiw? Maybe she is secret agent 008.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, I tried really hard not to remark on something you said earlier but it's been a long day. I admit I''m climbing up on my soapbox.

If you don't know how Communism got started or exactly what it is how, how will you recognize it? It's not a word for government control. It's a philosophy that's been used to justify government control. Those who do not know history are condemned to repeat it. History isn't necessarily all dry and boring. Well written history can be both informative and enjoyable, and it gives you the power that comes with knowledge.

OK. I'm stepping off my soap box. The cats are hungry, they remember Egypt, and I am but their humble slave.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have been looking for Barbara Ann as she is such a sweetie who joined our group. Anyone heard from her?
> 
> Cherf, you must really pull your blinds at night dear as you must have a "peeping Ingried" as she knows what you wear. Heck, don't you have anything "sexy" for her to veiw? Maybe she is secret agent 008.


I don't have curtains or drapes in most of our rooms, so SWWNBM has a clear view- hope she isn't shocked by my beauty! I still wish she would tell me which outfits of mine she has seen and favors. Just the facts please.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I guess the street cleaners are very busy these days cleaning all the elephant droppings of the streets. They should come here, there is way too much!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Can you find similar "bills for the Bush's? I am quite sure there are more .


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I guess the street cleaners are very busy these days cleaning all the elephant droppings of the streets. They should come here, there is way too much!


Oh, how true! When I was in Thailand, the elephant was esteemed by all. I came out of our hotel one morning and a huge elephant was walking down the middle of the two lane highway.

At least the elephant provides shovel-ready jobs as the elephant is also the symbol of the Party held in high esteem in the USA.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?


 Baby Donkey is a Republican not a dem.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more photos of Michelle Obama's First Lady style:
> ...


If MO is "thought after by by every Designer" it's either because they want some free publicity or they are imagining how she might look with some professional help. Sure, she can wear anything, but that doesn't mean she should!

How Cherf looks in French lace will never be relevant unless she becomes the First Lady. We would then be entitled to express our opinions on how her image reflects on our nation.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

I'm sure you will agree knowledge is a great tool, and the nutritional information is much appreciated. There is a difference, however, between providing the info with which choices can be made and the government making the choices for us!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?


Looks like you all are into that healthy diet regime. Ingried is right again: that child is holding a carrot, by golly!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why is L/L locked again? LOL I mean snort , giggle, smirk. :thumbup:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3

We just love the natural smile of President Obama so different from the hahaha of Mr. Romney.
By the way the Romney Family is now trying to make Mr. Mitt
human appearing. Tough to do that when the subject is a puppet.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Since when does the President make all military decisions?
What do we have high ranking Personell for?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I think it was because a certain person who use belong to the group was told to leave. She has now shown up again, so Lillly thought it best to lock her out again.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


theyarnlady
It will pay to think again. You need to do more of that rather than just chime into what others are feeding you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!

Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.

Obama would rather turn his focus onto a puppet rather than talk about the economy, Libya, Medicare, Obamacare, the deficit, the debt, etc.

How much lower will Obama go ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> 
> Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.
> 
> ...


that is because he doesn't want anyone to study his record on what he has really accomplish in four years. Might be afraid of the truth getting out there. Plus seem does not have a plan or want to tell what his plans really are.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> 
> Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.
> 
> ...


You are so right Cherf
The puppet is Obama no other. Open mouth insert foot. His parties main problem. No facts just lies and avoiding the truth.
But some never learn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Been here longer than you and know more than you think???
Have a good day darling.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> ...


Yes and even Big Bird doesn't want his name connected with Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off for a bit skyping with my Daddy in a while.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off for a bit skyping with my Daddy in a while.


 Enjoy!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Getting my donkey ready for Thursday with my racist Japanese grands to play pin the tale. I won't use the real baby donkey just his pic. Anyone else whata play pin the tail on the donkey?
> ...


Well brought up by responsible " parents"! :0)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> 
> Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.
> 
> ...


Just wait sure he has some more to go lower on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Why thank you Bydie. Not a dem in the whole family. Makes a Mimi, Mom proud! Amen.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingried, the President doesn't make all the military decisions, but since George Washington was the first President of the US, every President has been Commander in Chief, the highest ranking person in any branch of the military. The Joint Chiefs of Staff advise him, but when push comes to shove, he makes the most difficult, final decisions. To repeat part of the quote from Wikipedia below, "The chain of command goes from the President to the Secretary of Defense, and from the Secretary of Defense to the Commanders of the Combatant Commands." 

From Wikipedia "The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) is a body of senior uniformed leaders in the United States Department of Defense who advise the Secretary of Defense, the Homeland Security Council, the National Security Council and the President on military matters. The composition of the Joint Chiefs of Staff is defined by statute and consists of the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCS), Vice Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (VCJCS), and the Military Service Chiefs from the Army, Navy, Air Force, the Marine Corps, and the Chief of the National Guard Bureau, all appointed by the President following Senate confirmation. Each of the individual Military Service Chiefs, outside of their Joint Chiefs of Staff obligations, works directly for the Secretary of the Military Department concerned, i.e. Secretary of the Army, Secretary of the Navy, and the Secretary of the Air Force.

Following the Goldwater-Nichols Act in 1986 the Joint Chiefs of Staff do not have operational command authority, neither individually nor collectively, as the chain of command goes from the President to the Secretary of Defense, and from the Secretary of Defense to the Commanders of the Combatant Commands. Goldwater-Nichols also created the office of Vice Chairman, and the Chairman is now designated as the principal military adviser to the Secretary of Defense, the Homeland Security Council, the National Security Council and to the President.

The Joint Staff (JS) is a headquarters staff in the Pentagon, composed of personnel from each of the four Department of Defense armed services, that assists the Chairman and the Vice Chairman in discharging their responsibilities and is managed by the Director of the Joint Staff (DJS) who is a Lieutenant General or Vice Admiral."

In this instance, Wikipedia is reliable. The same description of the Joint Chiefs of staff is available elsewhere. You can also search for more detailed info on the President's role as Commander in Chief and the Joint Chiefs of Staff, but the above is a good, short description.

The above is the kind of thing that is taught in US History classes here and is also a basic lesson anyone desiring to become a US citizen would have to learn.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> 
> Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.
> 
> ...


Obama's affinity for Big Bird comes from the fact that they are both just "talking heads."


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Obama is caught in another media snafu!

President Barack Obama was a guest at the 1991 wedding of ABC senior foreign correspondent and vice presidential debate moderator Martha Raddatz, The Daily Caller has learned. Obama and groom Julius Genachowski, whom Obama would later tap to head the Federal Communications Commission, were Harvard Law School classmates at the time and members of the Harvard Law Review.

After TheDC made preliminary inquiries Monday to confirm Obamas attendance at the wedding, ABC leaked a pre-emptive statement to news outlets including Politico and The Daily Beast Tuesday, revealing what may have been internal network pressure felt just days before Raddatz was scheduled to moderate the one and only vice-presidential debate Thursday night.

Both Politico and The Daily Beast jumped to ABC and Raddatzs defense. The Huffington Post, a liberal news outlet, joined them shortly thereafter, while calling unusual ABCs attempt to kill the story before it gained wide circulation.

http://dailycaller.com/2012/10/10/abc-news-scrambles-to-cover-up-barack-obamas-attendance-at-vp-debate-moderators-wedding/#ixzz28uHclW2F


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Obama's affinity for Big Bird comes from the fact that they are both just "talking heads."


and an empty suit of ruffled feathers once off the stage ..... :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I think this is worth a repost:

Subject: Obama turns down IBM's FREE offer to cut Medicare Fraud! (Part Of The Plan To Collapse The US ?)

Here is an extremely interesting interview video from FOX on the Obama Administrations rejection of a free proposal from IBM. Draw your own conclusions as to why the proposal was rejected.

Mort Zuckermann, US News and World Report, a Democrat, was interviewed on Fox and confirmed it. IBM has confirmed it. You won't believe it .

IBM offered to help reduce Medicare fraud for free.

The Chairman and CEO of IBM, Samuel J.. Palmisano, approached President Obama and members of his administration before the healthcare bill debates with a plan that would reduce healthcare expenditures by $900 billion? Given the Obama Administration's adamancy that the United States of America simply had to make healthcare (read: health insurance) affordable for even the most dedicated welfare recipient, one would think he would have leaned forward in his chair, cupped his ear and said, "Tell me more!"

And what if I told you that the cost to the federal government for this program was nothing, zip, nada, zilch?

And, what if I told you that, in the end and after two meetings, President Obama and his team, instead of embracing a program that was proven to save money and one that was projected to save almost one trillion dollars - a private sector program costing the taxpayers nothing, zip, nada, zilch - said, "Thanks but no thanks" and then embarked on passing one of the most despised pieces of legislation in US history?

Well, it's all true.

Samuel J. Palmisano, the Chairman of the Board and CEO for IBM, said in a recent Wall Street Journal interview that he offered to provide the Obama Administration with a program that would curb healthcare claims fraud and abuse by almost one trillion dollars but the Obama White House turned the offer down.

Mr. Palmisano is quoted as saying during a taping http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcR_bLBHcJo; of The Wall Street Journal's Viewpoints program on September 14, 2010:

"We could have improved the quality and reduced the cost of the healthcare system by $900 billion...I said we would do it for free to prove that it works. They turned us down."

A second meeting between Mr. Palmisano and the Obama Administration took place two weeks later, with no change in the Obama Administration's stance. A call placed to IBM on October 8, 2010, by FOX News confirmed, via a spokesperson, that Mr. Palmisano stands by his statement.

Speaking with FOX News' Stuart Varney, Mort Zuckerman, Editor-in-Chief of US News & World Report, said, "It's a little bit puzzling because I think there is a huge amount of both fraud and inefficiency that American business is a lot more comfortable with and more effective in trying to reduce. And this is certainly true because the IBM people have studied this very carefully. And when Palmisano went to the White House and made that proposal, it was based upon a lot of work and it was not accepted.. And it's really puzzling...These are very, very responsible people and don't have a political ax to grind.

In Mr. Obama's shunning of a private sector program that would have saved our country almost $1 trillion in healthcare expenditures, presented to him as he declared a "crisis in healthcare," he proves two things beyond any doubt: that he is anti-Capitalist and anti-private sector in nature and that he can no longer be trusted to tell the truth in both his political declarations or espoused goals.

Be sure to click on the link above for Mr. Palmisano's statement.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> 
> Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.
> 
> ...


Cherf
It is NOT the Press, it is Romney who does not like the Big Bird
story to continue because it just underlines what his plans may be for programs/projects which benefit the 47%+.

The Puppet is Romney and his Family now wants to make him into a Human. Very interesting that his in his words "lying Sons"
want to redo their Father. Wonder, did they learn to lie from him
or he from them.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's affinity for Big Bird comes from the fact that they are both just "talking heads."
> ...


Cherf
Perhaps it would have been beneficial for some of your
Queendom Inhabitants to have watched Big Bird. It sure is
a learning tool around the Globe. Kids who want to learn are just glued to the programs and reap benefits from them.
It is not too late to learn however. May want to consider watching Sesame Street. Those in your words "empty Suits" are full of wisdom.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why is L/L locked again? LOL I mean snort , giggle, smirk. :thumbup:
> ...


I wonder what snoozi-suzi thinks about her managed "Freedom of Speech" group now?

How is the "lock down" work out for her free speech now? :lol:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ingried, the President doesn't make all the military decisions, but since George Washington was the first President of the US, every President has been Commander in Chief, the highest ranking person in any branch of the military. The Joint Chiefs of Staff advise him, but when push comes to shove, he makes the most difficult, final decisions. To repeat part of the quote from Wikipedia below, "The chain of command goes from the President to the Secretary of Defense, and from the Secretary of Defense to the Commanders of the Combatant Commands."
> 
> From Wikipedia "The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) is a body of senior uniformed leaders in the United States Department of Defense who advise the Secretary of Defense, the Homeland Security Council, the National Security Council and the President on military matters. The composition of the Joint Chiefs of Staff is defined by statute and consists of the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCS), Vice Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (VCJCS), and the Military Service Chiefs from the Army, Navy, Air Force, the Marine Corps, and the Chief of the National Guard Bureau, all appointed by the President following Senate confirmation. Each of the individual Military Service Chiefs, outside of their Joint Chiefs of Staff obligations, works directly for the Secretary of the Military Department concerned, i.e. Secretary of the Army, Secretary of the Navy, and the Secretary of the Air Force.
> 
> ...


Seattle Soul
You just copy material I have read and studied over and over again. I am finishing up my studies in Political Science and early at that.
I however value what you wrote since so many others are in need of good information. They have been out to Lunch all too often.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul, thank you for your knowledge, but Ingried is not interested in anything except to put anyone down so you will be next. Ingried cannot answer any question that is asked of her she replies with "get the facts" or tell another lie.

Ingried is also Omnivore and writes the same as "over the hill" so she is an Internet Troll that other sites do not want her so she hangs around here critizing us for being Republicans.

Ingried is not a USA citizen but says she can vote--how illegal is that? Says she teaches other illegals how to get their citizenship but does not do so herself.

I do not understand how Admn. allows her to continue as I know they have "locked" out others for the same thing guess they just have not caught her yet.

The site of ConanO'K (aka) LillyK "Lean Left" or something such as that really are a hateful bunch of Democratics that is now "locked" so maybe Admn. is finally catching up to them. Some of those people such as NorthWoods Gal and a few others continually post here but we cannot post to their site as they delete it as soon as it is posted.

Hang around with us as I enjoyed your input with facts.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Uhhhh! It DOESN'T??????

Off to the Pumpkin Patch with visiting Gs.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC reports everything Obama, Clinton, Rice and Carney told about embassy attack was 100% false.
Like smart Americans didn't know that already
What more will the Congressional investigation bring to light?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: :twisted:


Hello Barbara Ann as I have asked where have you been. Glad you are back with such a good message!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> ABC reports everything Obama, Clinton, Rice and Carney told about embassy attack was 100% false.
> Like smart Americans didn't know that already
> What more will the Congressional investigation bring to light?


Nonnie
The whole story behind WMD and the Iraq.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, the President doesn't make all the military decisions, but since George Washington was the first President of the US, every President has been Commander in Chief, the highest ranking person in any branch of the military. The Joint Chiefs of Staff advise him, but when push comes to shove, he makes the most difficult, final decisions. To repeat part of the quote from Wikipedia below, "The chain of command goes from the President to the Secretary of Defense, and from the Secretary of Defense to the Commanders of the Combatant Commands."
> ...


Ingried, she posted this for you to learn the facts!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :twisted:
> ...


I'm around, been busy actually doing what I'm being paid to do...........work! Yikes! LOL

But have a little time to play! :XD: :shock:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Janeway
Are you for real? So sorry, so sorry.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried, she posted this for you to learn the facts![/quote]

Unfortunately she could not learn a fact if it slapped her in the face.
Truth is truth a foreign concept for swsnbm


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I guess the street cleaners are very busy these days cleaning all the elephant droppings of the streets. They should come here, there is way too much!


Oh, go back to ConLilK site. Oh, yes, I love that new name so smart am I. I love Elephants.

Dear you should watch your "backside" as others have been looking to throw you off KP such as ConLilK. I defended you against her at one time and felt sorry for the way she treated you. You went back for more of her harsh treatment--shame on you.

I thought we had a truce, but guess you will go back to cutting anyone down. I'm up to the challenge these days--bring it on NorthWoods Gal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried, I'm for real with feathers all in a row and those red Prada boots. Get the facts or do you need a dictionary to look up that word. I write on a 5th grade level just for you with all your short incomplete sentences.

Enjoying the day. Janeway out!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :twisted:
> ...


I agree - all around!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingried, she posted this for you to learn the facts!
> 
> Unfortunately she could not learn a fact if it slapped her in the face.
> Truth is truth a foreign concept for swsnbm


I love that SWWNBM says we are 'out to lunch.'

Well, we are, we use our lunch hours talking with our military commanders, chiefs of staff, and squadron leaders trying to figure out how to do our job without any funding, tools or support from the Obama Administration!

We don't need to read the post from SeattleSoul to understand what we are living. Ingried read it and doesn't understand it; so what was the point.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, she posted this for you to learn the facts!
> ...


So very true Cherf about SeattleSoul/Ingried. Janeway out to do early voting for Romney!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: :twisted:


Oh to funny. Guess that solves the problem doesn't it. :shock: :shock: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ingried, the President doesn't make all the military decisions, but since George Washington was the first President of the US, every President has been Commander in Chief, the highest ranking person in any branch of the military. The Joint Chiefs of Staff advise him, but when push comes to shove, he makes the most difficult, final decisions. To repeat part of the quote from Wikipedia below, "The chain of command goes from the President to the Secretary of Defense, and from the Secretary of Defense to the Commanders of the Combatant Commands."
> 
> From Wikipedia "The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) is a body of senior uniformed leaders in the United States Department of Defense who advise the Secretary of Defense, the Homeland Security Council, the National Security Council and the President on military matters. The composition of the Joint Chiefs of Staff is defined by statute and consists of the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCS), Vice Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (VCJCS), and the Military Service Chiefs from the Army, Navy, Air Force, the Marine Corps, and the Chief of the National Guard Bureau, all appointed by the President following Senate confirmation. Each of the individual Military Service Chiefs, outside of their Joint Chiefs of Staff obligations, works directly for the Secretary of the Military Department concerned, i.e. Secretary of the Army, Secretary of the Navy, and the Secretary of the Air Force.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, I appreciate it.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I really do hate to say this but it's true.....the squeaky wheel gets the oil............do you think African American people would be where they are today (the ones who have actually made something of their lives), had MLK and other great leaders kept silent and not risked their lives to stand up for their rights?

This is how it is with all minorities and yes Christians are minorities, any more..........but we Christians know that we answer to a much higher authority than the Supreme Court.



joeysomma said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > that is so very true what you said.............here's an example.................crimes are crimes, aren't they? yes there are different types of crime, different levels of crime, but essentially, crime is crime........with different types and levels of crime, comes different 'punishments to fit the crimes'...............so why did we have to differentiate with 'hate crimes'?..............I don't know of any 'nice' person who committed a crime and of all the criminals and 'alleged' criminals I've ever seen on tv or print, I don't think any of them were 'nice' people.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/9725d98

Here's some proof of the desperation of the Democratic Party. Romney told the American public that he will deal with the real issues of the day and cut bogus spending from the top (Obamacare) all the way down to the $444 million given each year of taxpayers' money to support PBS (Big Bird); because as small as that subsidy is; is part of the big picture of over-the-top spending.

PBS funding is another of Obama's loser picks and a complete waste of taxpayers' monies to a thriving business empire that can and should exist without Federal funding. Sesame Street alone has sales of something like $250 million a year I believe.

Since Obama won't discuss the large issues like Medicare, the deficit, the debt, funding for the military, etc., Obama's campaign and Obama himself keep talking about Big Bird.

Really - how much dumber can Obama and his staff get? Talking about a stupid puppet when the world is collapsing under his (Obama) policies.

Even the liberal press and Sesame Street is telling Obo to re-think his childish campaign.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please don't bother to answer me, but, Ingried, you can't have it both ways. Earlier yousaid "Since when does the President make all military decisions? What do we have high ranking Personell for?"
I found a little something to give you an idea of the President's role in making military decisions and now you say "You just copy material I have read and studied over and over again. I am finishing up my studies in Political Science and early at that.I however value what you wrote since so many others are in need of good information. They have been out to Lunch all too often." 

Thanks, Janeway, for the encouraging words. I don't get the idea anyone here is "out to Lunch" and I've just considered Ingried to be in a categoty all her own, and find what you said interesting.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen that is so true. I belief that God has blinded many to the wrongs going on. They see nothing but the deceit of the party in control and will cry the loudest when they have to live the disastrous situations that come their way.
God gives us the strength and intelligence to see the truth, others not so much.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OMGosh, he is seriously shooting himself in the foot every single day................HE will be his own damnation........this is going beyond 'politics as usual', it really is and this latest stunt with the photograph of the school girl has really said it all..........I wouldn't even want to count the admirers that that picture cost his campaign................nice job obama...........have any more votes that you just want to hand over to romney?



Cherf said:


> So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> 
> Obama is making a laughing stock of himself by his repeated speaking of Big Bird instead of the truly serious issues facing our country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Glad your back. But as you can see the blind are still blind


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought I was the odd one.........I'm the only Republican in my biological family...........other than my husband.....and my son, which will be voting for his very first time this year!!!!!



Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dear Queen hope you Dad is feeling better ever day, and hope mom is less worried about what is going on . Glad you are there to support them both.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

No record to run on so as he said we make up lies. People are waking up, mainly because the media is getting slammed for their part in this fiasco and people are boycotting their advertisers
Loosing revenue will make any one take notice and change their ways.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I love that SWWNBM says we are 'out to lunch.'


We need to start taking longer lunch hours and leave her at the water cooler!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


It's a sad thing, but some just don't want to OPEN their eyes. :shock:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul; Thanks for being a voice of reason from the Democratic side. Although we have different beliefs from you, at least you don't scream at us and deny the facts. 

Welcome to the fun side - we won't lock you out and will enjoy hearing from you in intelligent posts.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I fear we're going to have one of those "I told you so'' episodes arising...........just waiting on the Supreme Court to tell us if we can still sell our yarns, pattern books, hooks, needles, etc.

Yes, ladies.......if this ruling comes down and it's not in our favor, you're gonna hear a lot of people crying then.........it's ok for government to interfere in our personal health concerns and 'force' us to purchase Obamacare or pay a fine...............but don't let them tell us that we can't sell our old skeins of Red Heart yarns!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


True but the news doesn't help when keep repeating the same thing, over and over and over and over and over. Well you know what I mean :| :twisted:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

At this moment, the investigation into the Libya massacre is being televised. You'll have to tune in to FoxNews. It's not on network - they're entertainment. CNN is supposed to be Cable News Network - a the top of the hour, I waited through the commercial to get their take on the hearings. They had a NEWS ALERT....................................................about Lance Armstrong. So if you want to watch, it's on FNC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


This isn't a military decision. THis is sending official presidential condolences to the parents of a dead soldier. A form letter. Did it have blanks to fill in the name and rank. My grandchildren do better than that with their thank-you notes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama is being hammered by the "PRESS!" Can we believe it! Finally!
> ...


Besides, he doesn't know what the heck to do about Libya OR the economy. To quote him, they're above his pay grade.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I really do hate to say this but it's true.....the squeaky wheel gets the oil............do you think African American people would be where they are today (the ones who have actually made something of their lives), had MLK and other great leaders kept silent and not risked their lives to stand up for their rights?
> 
> This is how it is with all minorities and yes Christians are minorities, any more..........but we Christians know that we answer to a much higher authority than the Supreme Court.
> Hate to tell you this but Indians are the minority in this country. I think they are the only ones who have been treated the worst in this whole country? I just don't understand why this country doesn't think of giving them a hand up like they do with the others.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG........straight from Jay Carney's mouth, not moments ago, as I am watching it streaming live....

''no one is *more interested* in finding out exactly what happened in Ben Ghazi than the President, which is why he directed the secretary of the state the day after the attack to take the actions that she did................'' yada yada yada

Notice that Jay Carney said that Obo directed someone else to go find out what happened.............yeah, sounds like a genuinely 'concerned' person.

Pick any media source that you wish to see this for yourself, his words are *his *words.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


'

/That's right. The CEO of the network said that Sesame Street has plenty of funding and isn't going anywhere. Then the Children's Broadcast Network asked the obama campaign to take the Big Bird ad off, saying they don't support any political candidate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> OMGosh, he is seriously shooting himself in the foot every single day................HE will be his own damnation........this is going beyond 'politics as usual', it really is and this latest stunt with the photograph of the school girl has really said it all..........I wouldn't even want to count the admirers that that picture cost his campaign................nice job obama...........have any more votes that you just want to hand over to romney?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the picture of the little girl something? I can not believe that Ass. press used that, and they apparently changed the phrase under it, as they were call on it. Don't think it had anything to do with Obama, as Listen to O"Reilly and he said the family should sue the press for even printing it. It was disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > OMGosh, he is seriously shooting himself in the foot every single day................HE will be his own damnation........this is going beyond 'politics as usual', it really is and this latest stunt with the photograph of the school girl has really said it all..........I wouldn't even want to count the admirers that that picture cost his campaign................nice job obama...........have any more votes that you just want to hand over to romney?
> ...


They have nothing else. Brutish behavior. I'm sure Romney will ignore it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> At this moment, the investigation into the Libya massacre is being televised. You'll have to tune in to FoxNews. It's not on network - they're entertainment. CNN is supposed to be Cable News Network - a the top of the hour, I waited through the commercial to get their take on the hearings. They had a NEWS ALERT....................................................about Lance Armstrong. So if you want to watch, it's on FNC.


Good at least they are not waiting until after the elections as I heard on news.

Whats up with Lance Armstrong?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul; Thanks for being a voice of reason from the Democratic side. Although we have different beliefs from you, at least you don't scream at us and deny the facts.
> 
> Welcome to the fun side - we won't lock you out and will enjoy hearing from you in intelligent posts.


Good to see you, SeattleSoul!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> OMG........straight from Jay Carney's mouth, not moments ago, as I am watching it streaming live....
> 
> ''no one is *more interested* in finding out exactly what happened in Ben Ghazi than the President, which is why he directed the secretary of the state the day after the attack to take the actions that she did................'' yada yada yada
> 
> ...


And of course we believe the president's mouthpiece. Isn't that a lousy job?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > At this moment, the investigation into the Libya massacre is being televised. You'll have to tune in to FoxNews. It's not on network - they're entertainment. CNN is supposed to be Cable News Network - a the top of the hour, I waited through the commercial to get their take on the hearings. They had a NEWS ALERT....................................................about Lance Armstrong. So if you want to watch, it's on FNC.
> ...


Somebody (FDA?) has overwhelming evidence that he was "doping."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


thats not good, ......


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

The media will do anything to keep this administration and their ignorance away from the people. 
Ignore the BS he spreads and everyone will continue to think he is a genius
Just a dope smoking affirmative action person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd like to know why the State Department IGNORED all the intelligence information that told them the situation in Libya was getting worse. This is truly a scandal and a coverup - as bad as Watergate. Very bad. Very serious.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to know why the State Department IGNORED all the intelligence information that told them the situation in Libya was getting worse. This is truly a scandal and a coverup - as bad as Watergate. Very bad. Very serious.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to find you here, Bonnie. I owe you a PM. Looking at today's to do list, I'll probably write you this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest.

Cherf and everyone else here, I'm indeed a Democrat, pretty close to being a Socialist, and have participated in Leaning Forward/Lean to the Left. Enjoyed it, too. 

I'm an idealistic pascifist who defends the Second Amendment of the Constitution because I'm convinced there are certain kinds Liberals who believe everything they read and that they will "break into" the Constitution like theives in the night through the door of the Second Amendment because of the very real problem we have in this country with gun violence. I happen to believe that if the Constitution is modified that way, the rest of our rights will be threatened and I'm not willing to risk that. 

There are too many people, in my very personal opinion, who don't understand the importance of the Second Amendment and have no idea what they might lose by amending the Bill of Rights. I'm what's known as a strict constructionist when it come tothe Constitution. 

I also prefer polite discourse whether I agree with someone or not and expect the same from everybody else.
I'm an excentric, in some ways, and am too old to even want to change at this late date. What I've already posted here last night and this morning is a good peek into my style. I hope we'll all get along here.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to know why the State Department IGNORED all the intelligence information that told them the situation in Libya was getting worse. This is truly a scandal and a coverup - as bad as Watergate. Very bad. Very serious.


Very much worse than Watergate. Lives were lost in this one.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am thinking that the American people are in for a rude awakening.....there's so much crap that has been 'hidden' and 'swept under the carpet'.......and it's all about to come to a head.............meanwhile, Americans are finding the truth while Obama's cronies are still chanting 'liar liar pants on fire'..........if they think they're stink ads are going to keep us 'off track'........they have another thing coming......they are losing more and more ground as they continue to show more and more of their own arses and it's coming back to kick them in their arses as they speak and breathe


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Good to find you here, Bonnie. I owe you a PM. Looking at today's to do list, I'll probably write you this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 
> Cherf and everyone else here, I'm indeed a Democrat, pretty close to being a Socialist, and have participated in Leaning Forward/Lean to the Left. Enjoyed it, too.
> 
> ...


I think you're very open-minded. Welcome - or I should say welcome back!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonnie, it's probably welcome back, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I am thinking that the American people are in for a rude awakening.....there's so much crap that has been 'hidden' and 'swept under the carpet'.......and it's all about to come to a head.............meanwhile, Americans are finding the truth while Obama's cronies are still chanting 'liar liar pants on fire'..........if they think they're stink ads are going to keep us 'off track'........they have another thing coming......they are losing more and more ground as they continue to show more and more of their own arses and it's coming back to kick them in their arses as they speak and breathe


Now there is a sentense to be proud of.

Quite amazing that some folks can never say anything without getting vulgar.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the street cleaners are very busy these days cleaning all the elephant droppings of the streets. They should come here, there is way too much!
> ...


was this directed specifically to you janeway? i'd go take your meds and get off the hate wagon.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Nonnie, it would be nice to read a post where you actually know what you are talking about.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SeattleSoul, thank you for your knowledge, but Ingried is not interested in anything except to put anyone down so you will be next. Ingried cannot answer any question that is asked of her she replies with "get the facts" or tell another lie.
> 
> Ingried is also Omnivore and writes the same as "over the hill" so she is an Internet Troll that other sites do not want her so she hangs around here critizing us for being Republicans.
> 
> ...


Oh please! Read your own words, Janeway. I am no longer in theLL group nor have I been for over a month.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations BH's

Still in Cleveland helping out my parents. They have internet, but I am doing the"honey do" list and running errands.

First of all I must say that I am glued to the TV watching the House Hearings. I almost choked when the Dem for MD blamed the murder of the ambassador on the Republicans because according to him Obama asked for more money for the Embassies, and the House refused. Oh maybe the refused a request for an open check, but there is no way any American Rep would not vote for money that was for a specific and needed security unit. When will the Dems man up and admit they CHOSE to pull out security a month before the attack?

Did you also hear that a year ago a blue bomb was placed on the Libyan Embassy's window ledge and it blew a wall out?

Also, I pray that I am wrong, but Seattle I am not buying this open mindedness and tolerance. I believe one of our Prada's are about to fall. An idealistic pacifist that believes in socialism is not in my humble opinion open to new ideas. A socialist's beliefs are not a view that is compatible with a Democratic Republic. It is a total oxymoron. I mean that is like calling a shrimp jumbo. One can not believe in one for all and all for one, and still believe in American Individual Exceptionalism. Why work hard, just so the government can take it and spend it on what it thinks it should be spent on. Reminds me of my daughter that refused to play in a soccer tournament because they would not keep score, so that there were no losers and no hurt feelings. Maybe the NFL should adopt that idea: lets just go out and toss the ball for fun.

Take care all


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the street cleaners are very busy these days cleaning all the elephant droppings of the streets. They should come here, there is way too much!
> ...


Held in high esteem by who? That party is a laughing stock right now.
The elephant needs some kaopectate


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

October 10th, 2012 
09:10 AM ET
Share this on: Facebook Twitter Digg del.icio.us reddit MySpace StumbleUpon Rep. Chaffetz says he "absolutely" voted to cut funding for embassy security
Rep. Jason Chaffetz (R-UT) criticizes the handling of Libyan consulate security despite voting to cut embassy funding.

Rep. Chaffetz says, I think what were going to hear is that we didnt meet the basic, minimum standards required for a facility such as the one we had in Benghazi. And the request for more security personnel went unheeded, unanswered, and consequently, you know, you have the death of four Americans. We [have to] make sure that that doesnt happen again in Libya. But we also [have to] make sure it doesnt happen in other places around the world. We [have to] get at the truth, but thus far its been a slippery attempt to try to get the truth because the White House and the Obama administrations been very slow in giving us the facts.

Later in the interview, CNN Anchor Soledad OBrien asks, Is it true that you voted to cut the funding for embassy security?

Chaffetz answers, Absolutely. Look we have to make priorities and choices in this country. We have 15,0000 contractors in Iraq. We have more than 6,000 contractors, a private army there, for President Obama, in Baghdad. And were talking about can we get two dozen or so people into Libya to help protect our forces. When youre in touch economic times, you have to make difficult choices. You have to prioritize things.

OBrien responds, Okay, so youre prioritizing. So, when there are complaints that, in fact, that there was not enough security, you just said, absolutely, that you cut, you were the one to vote against to increase security for the State Department, which would lead directly to Benghazi. That seems like youre saying you have a hand in the responsibility to this. The funding of the security? How am I wrong?

Rep. Chaffetz says, When youre in Libya, after a revolution you [have to] prioritize things. And what clearly didnt happen is Libya was not a priority. I believe what I heard is that its because they wanted the appearance of normalization. Thats what they wanted. "

hmmm, looks like the fingers are being pointed in the wrong direction here. Republicans rule the house, but yet you all sling your elephant droppings at Hilary Clinton and President Obama.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


You need to figure out who posted what before you make stupid liberal rude accusations


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

If Facebook is not factual for republicans what makes liberals think it is acceptable facts for them
More double standards from ignorance


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

All over the news today
Obama, Clinton, Rice LIED to the American public
Seems some in the media are tired of the lies TOO


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to take up for Northwoods Gal. She has not returned to the Progressives since she was accused of being a troll. I never thought she was one. I respect her for declining the invitation to return.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh my, such venom! Hisssssssssssss


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> If Facebook is not factual for republicans what makes liberals think it is acceptable facts for them
> More double standards from ignorance


It didn't come from facebook. It's from CNN in an interview with Soledad O'Brien.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to take up for Northwoods Gal. She has not returned to the Progressives since she was accused of being a troll. I never thought she was one. I respect her for declining the invitation to return.


Thank You, Bumpkins!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Return to your hole troll where some one might care (not)


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > If Facebook is not factual for republicans what makes liberals think it is acceptable facts for them
> ...


Read your post. What does the first paragraph say?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


----
Hey Northwoods Gal, are you taking grammar and English lessons from Ingried? I believe you meant, 'held in high esteem by whom?"

FYI: The elephant is beloved by all in Thailand; by the Republicans in the USA and kids everywhere. The elephant is known for its memory, the donkey for its stubbornness.

I don't believe you know your elephants from your jackasses; the Republican party is kicking the donkey to the street in the election and the Congressional hearings where the donkeys are being shown to be the liars they are.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > If Facebook is not factual for republicans what makes liberals think it is acceptable facts for them
> ...


He, he, he. CNN and Soledad is about as liberal as you can get! Yeah, right, a reliable news source ....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> October 10th, 2012
> 09:10 AM ET
> Share this on: Facebook Twitter Digg del.icio.us reddit MySpace StumbleUpon Rep. Chaffetz says he "absolutely" voted to cut funding for embassy security
> Rep. Jason Chaffetz (R-UT) criticizes the handling of Libyan consulate security despite voting to cut embassy funding.
> ...


From Bonbf3:
Well, they did claim it was due to the video - and this lie was continued for over a week, even after they learned that it was a terrorist attack. Hilary is the top dog in the State Dept., and Obama is top dog in the country. It was their business to know the truth or find out the truth and then tell the truth immediately to the American public.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Northwoods Gal
My sentiments exactly. Do these folks know anything about anything? Just have to wonder.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > October 10th, 2012
> ...


The truth, the whole truth and nothing but. Are we not looking for it re. the Iraq War for years now? We would have liked the truth immediately and had that happened we would not have buried almost 5.000 dear Soldiers.
I know, this is a Republican screw up and we just have to endure it for years to come.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I can't Nonnie, I rented it to your husband. Now about the troll part. If you click my profile you will see that I am a regular member here and have been for quite some time. I run a monthly swap. Not typical of a troll. But I guess you would rather call names and act like a 2 year old. So I say to you slither back under your rock


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Dear Northwoods and Ingried; Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney, Susan Rice, Barack Hussein Obama = all are Democrats = all blamed a video for the dead Americans.

None of these people are in the House of Rep; go right ahead and blame the Republicans when the White House wants you to blame a video. Cannot you follow your leader?

Don't let everyone know your inability to hear the truth when told finally by your own Party after 14 days at a Congressional hearing.

For the first time Obama did something constructive that got him off the campaign trail: meeting with Hillary to agree what their "story was" and what to say to keep their lies straight if required to speak to the Congressional committee.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You got that right, Ingried. But is it not typical that the Rep Izza Or should I say "McCarthy, JR." is all tied up in bogus investigations? Congress could do something constructive in this time. But NOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Dear Northwoods and Ingried; Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney, Susan Rice, Barack Hussein Obama = all are Democrats = all blamed a video for the dead Americans.
> 
> None of these people are in the House of Rep; go right ahead and blame the Republicans when the White House wants you to blame a video. Cannot you follow your leader?
> 
> Don't let everyone know your inability to hear the truth when told finally by your own Party after 14 days at a Congressional hearing.


Cherf you spin more often than my washing machine. It is what it is. You read what I posted and can't deny it, so here you go dropping the BS bombs again. Lies lies and more lies from the republicans.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

You two are the most ignorant people around you are the ones that live under rocks and only show up on this post to cause trouble
Ingnorance is bliss for you and swsnbm 
I will ignore your trash also
Don't bring my family I to this B_____


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Dear Northwoods and Ingried; Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney, Susan Rice, Barack Hussein Obama = all are Democrats = all blamed a video for the dead Americans.
> 
> None of these people are in the House of Rep; go right ahead and blame the Republicans when the White House wants you to blame a video. Cannot you follow your leader?
> 
> ...


I was not quoting the above people you mentioned. It was about the Republican rep who made those remarks. And yes I do blame them. They cut the funds for more security over there. If we had the security we needed it probably wouldn't have gotten as far as it did.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Dear Northwoods and Ingried; Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney, Susan Rice, Barack Hussein Obama = all are Democrats = all blamed a video for the dead Americans.
> 
> None of these people are in the House of Rep; go right ahead and blame the Republicans when the White House wants you to blame a video. Cannot you follow your leader?
> 
> ...


Thank you Cherf unfortunately ignorance is just that and those two KP's are the cream of the liberal crop


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> You two are the most ignorant people around you are the ones that live under rocks and only show up on this post to cause trouble
> Ingnorance is bliss for you and swsnbm
> I will ignore your trash also
> Don't bring my family I to this B_____


My goodness, I cant believe the malice in you. I was posting in these threads long before you. Actually I feel sorry for you and family. I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like living with a person with a mouth like yours. 
Peace


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Why do I bother; everything Northwoods Gal says is a complete BS story and/or lie. No wonder no one bothers to accept her or listen to her. I, for one, will not ignore all her noise as well. A typical Dem, that talks and says nothing and accuses everyone else of lying when she cannot prove one thing she spews.

I can dare to say, I've not encountered two more ignorant and evil people than here on KP. What an awakening of donkeys.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Why do I bother; everything Northwoods Gal says is a complete BS story and/or lie. No wonder no one bothers to accept her or listen to her. I, for one, will not ignore all her noise as well. A typical Dem, that talks and says nothing and accuses everyone else of lying when she cannot prove one thing she spews.
> 
> I can dare to say, I've not encountered two more ignorant and evil people than here on KP. What an awakening of donkeys.


You have just reached a new low Cherf. Congrats!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Why do I bother; everything Northwoods Gal says is a complete BS story and/or lie. No wonder no one bothers to accept her or listen to her. I, for one, will not ignore all her noise as well. A typical Dem, that talks and says nothing and accuses everyone else of lying when she cannot prove one thing she spews.
> 
> I can dare to say, I've not encountered two more ignorant and evil people than here on KP. What an awakening of donkeys.


I have to say....I'm feeling bad for the real donkeys. I think they're as cute as can be and I hate that they and their symbol have been kidnapped for such a nefarious purpose.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Northwoods and Ingried; Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney, Susan Rice, Barack Hussein Obama = all are Democrats = all blamed a video for the dead Americans.
> ...


Northwoods Gal
You are so delicate, she spins faster than the RPM in my Corvette.
Well you see, when the truth is not acceptable there is nothing left but lies.
Check out the lines to the Confession Booths. They are getting longer and longer. Good for the collection plate. The Pope is getting a new pompous wardrobe. The stitching is done with
real gold thread. Well, why not the play has to go on and he has to look his very best for the Holidays. 
Wonder if his old wardrobe is being sold and the money given to the hungry. Just a thought.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can say the same for the elephants, Bydie


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

For NWG:

A memo detailing earlier testimony to a congressional investigator says Eric Nordstrom, the former chief security officer for U.S. diplomats in Libya, sent cables to Washington in March and July asking for more security officers in Benghazi, but got no response.

He said CHARLENE LAMB, A STATE DEPARTMENT OFFICIAL WHO IS SCHEDULED TO TESITFY WEDNESDAY, BELIEVED THE POST DID NOT NEED MORE SECURITY BECAUSE IT WAS EQUIPPED WITH A RESIDENTIAL SAFE HAVEN that could be used in case of emergency.

In the account given late Tuesday, the State Department officials said Ambassador Stevens, embassy officer Sean Smith and a security agent retreated to the safe haven after a large group of armed men entered the compound.

SO NWG, WHY would more taxpayer dollars be spent on the stink hole when MS. CHARLENE LAMB, OBO'S OWN STATE DEPARTMENT OFFICIAL SAID THERE WAS NO NEED FOR MORE MONEY????????

NOW, HERE'S MY QUESTION TO YOU!

WHY (when it was known that the situation was dangerous and escallating, )back in MARCH AND JULY was there NO response from Obo. Who was he afraid of offending?

WHY when there were two Bad-A** Navy Seals and another Bad-A** Spcial Ops type with the ambassador, was there NOT ONE terrorist killed? WERE THEY UNARMED AND BY WHOSE ORDERS?
Who was Obo afraid of offending?

It's best to not pick and choose facts when posting. Nice try but no cigar on trying to blams REPUBLICANS for not funding the embassay. That argument is getting as old and stale as the "racist" one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Eventually the truth about both situations will come out. If we live long enough, we'll know.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For NWG:
> 
> A memo detailing earlier testimony to a congressional investigator says Eric Nordstrom, the former chief security officer for U.S. diplomats in Libya, sent cables to Washington in March and July asking for more security officers in Benghazi, but got no response.
> 
> ...


Bydie
Fact check and find out how much money the Republicans have
cut from programs which would make our people safer on
foreign soil. Staggering and very sad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I'm too lazy to define Ingried as anything except a person who exists in a category all to herself, her own category of one person. It's pretty unlikely I'll bother to respond directly to her again, unless she says something SO OUTRAGEOUS that I loose control. This COULD happen. I'm human, therefore not perfect.

As far as I can tell, Ingried has been a problem wherever she goes around in General Chit-Chat. Wanna shut her up? Either a lot of us KPers have to complain to Admin about her or a lot of us KPers have to ignore any and everything she says. We all have a choice, even if I think our choices are limited. Someone else who reads what I'm saying here may have a better idea. and I would LOVE to hear any and all ideas about how to deal with Ingried without going crazy.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > For NWG:
> ...


Do you mean all the VA benefits that are going to be lost since THE DEMOCRAT SENATE won't pass a budget thus forcing SEQUESTRATION?????

And ARE YOU GOING TO ANSWER MY TWO QUESTIONS??????


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I'm too lazy to define Ingried as anything except a person who exists in a category all to herself, her own category of one person. It's pretty unlikely I'll bother to respond directly to her again, unless she says something SO OUTRAGEOUS that I loose control. This COULD happen. I'm human, therefore not perfect.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Ingried has been a problem wherever she goes around in General Chit-Chat. Wanna shut her up? Either a lot of us KPers have to complain to Admin about her or a lot of us KPers have to ignore any and everything she says. We all have a choice, even if I think our choices are limited. Someone else who reads what I'm saying here may have a better idea. and I would LOVE to hear any and all ideas about how to deal with Ingried without going crazy.


YOU ALL promised to ignore me and never respond again. What is your problem?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I'm too lazy to define Ingried as anything except a person who exists in a category all to herself, her own category of one person. It's pretty unlikely I'll bother to respond directly to her again, unless she says something SO OUTRAGEOUS that I loose control. This COULD happen. I'm human, therefore not perfect.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Ingried has been a problem wherever she goes around in General Chit-Chat. Wanna shut her up? Either a lot of us KPers have to complain to Admin about her or a lot of us KPers have to ignore any and everything she says. We all have a choice, even if I think our choices are limited. Someone else who reads what I'm saying here may have a better idea. and I would LOVE to hear any and all ideas about how to deal with Ingried without going crazy.


In my opinion she just needs to be allowed to stay and blow her smoke. She's pretty easy to ignore. Afterall, she does offer comic relief. :O)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Nonnie, which two people are as ignorant as you say? I'm not following your remarks very well.

Everybody, is it really necessary for so many of you to insult each other? Should I call a bunch of you stupid liars or should I remember my manners and think of a better way to say the same thing in a constructive way? Civil discourse really does exist, and we can all communicate with each other respectfully if we WANT to.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway, I'm too lazy to define Ingried as anything except a person who exists in a category all to herself, her own category of one person. It's pretty unlikely I'll bother to respond directly to her again, unless she says something SO OUTRAGEOUS that I loose control. This COULD happen. I'm human, therefore not perfect.
> ...


Sorry, Ingried! I thought you were NWG...otherwise I would have. :O)


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Nonnie, which two people are as ignorant as you say? I'm not following your remarks very well.
> 
> Everybody, is it really necessary for so many of you to insult each other? Should I call a bunch of you stupid liars or should I remember my manners and think of a better way to say the same thing in a constructive way? Civil discourse really does exist, and we can all communicate with each other respectfully if we WANT to.


When north woods troll brings other people's family into this she is the most ignorant of all and Swsnbm is Ingrit .
Hope the child in her avatar is a grand as maybe her parents will be smart enough not to let her have much influence
They troll and her friend have no clue how to be nice. Foreign as the truth is to them


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, if Ingried is so easy to ignore, why don't more people ignore her? I know how I made the mistake of responding to her but I don't know how or why other people keep giving her enough rope to hang themselves with instead of giving her enough rope for her to hang herself with. 

It might sound like I'm trying to make a joke, but I really would like to hear some good ideas from people who have more experience with Ingried than I do. I find myself thinking if I want to play with a wild card I should stick to real card games, instead of making the mistake of saying anything to Ingried.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bydie, if Ingried is so easy to ignore, why don't more people ignore her? I know how I made the mistake of responding to her but I don't know how or why other people keep giving her enough rope to hang themselves with instead of giving her enough rope for her to hang herself with.
> 
> It might sound like I'm trying to make a joke, but I really would like to hear some good ideas from people who have more experience with Ingried than I do. I find myself thinking if I want to play with a wild card I should stick to real card games, instead of making the mistake of saying anything to Ingried.


I agree...you'll notice I apologized to her. :0)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, which two people are as ignorant as you say? I'm not following your remarks very well.
> ...


Really? I learned how to be nice from you, Nonnie. Now don't send me any more threatening PM's or your arse will be gone from KP before you know it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NWG, it's pleasant to read what you have to say. If you're a troll, I'm a monkey's uncle and the last time I put my undies on I found nothing to lead me to believe I could be anybody's uncle. Still gotta sit down to tinkle, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, which two people are as ignorant as you say? I'm not following your remarks very well.
> ...


Northwoods Gal
The Baby in your avatar looks like an Angel - must be taking after you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I never sent you a threatening message I told you where You could go
Big difference
Your remarks to most are rude, crude and ignorant 
Last post to you Ever. My time is better spent with friends then jerks


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Bydie
Accepted. Nobody is perfect after all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul, yes, we have ignored Ingried and Northwoods Gal for their harsh words, but they keep posting and posting and posting as no one else wants them. NWG was caught for trolling by Admn. and wrote a message to conLilyK who was very mean to her. I defended NWG for ConK harsh remarks. Now, NWG is back on this thread with her harsh words again.

We don't really have any suggestions to get rid of them other than locking them out as ConK has locked out others. Most of the time, we enjoy a lot of nice words from our Queen and her followers. We were just having fun until the nasty people came on board without notice calling us two (2) year old children. Can't life be fun without being critized by people who apparently have NO fun in their lives? 

So far, I think we have treated you with respect even though you are a Democrat. You made your political choice and we have ours.

My dad often used this expression of an arguement which I will repeat as I have several times on KP.

If we cannot agree to disagree about any subject and walk away as friends, then one of us is narrow and shallow!

Janeway


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway, I'm too lazy to define Ingried as anything except a person who exists in a category all to herself, her own category of one person. It's pretty unlikely I'll bother to respond directly to her again, unless she says something SO OUTRAGEOUS that I loose control. This COULD happen. I'm human, therefore not perfect.
> ...


Now Darling there you go getting upset again you go and find your comfy chair and have a nice cup of tea. You really need to rest.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116860-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

